# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Игры-выручалки.

## Irisska

*Вот несколько игр, которые не зависимо от обстоятельств,всегда проходят на ура.

1. Игра "Хоровод до кучи". Вызывается 4 человека. Разучиваются несколько движений:
- звездочка - правая рука в центр и покружились,
- кренделек - разбились на пары и покружились сначала в одну, потом в другую сторону.
- фонарики - встали по одному,подняли руки вверх и покружились.
- хоровод - встали в хоровод, покружились.
- и еще одна команда - "До кучи" - бегут в зал и приводят по одному человеку в хоровод.
Звучит веселая музыка. Участники выполняют задания, приводят людей и все начинается сначала. и до тех пор, пока на игровой площадке не окажется как можно боьше людей.

2. "Веревочка".
Вызываются два человека. 
Взависимости от обстоятельст это могут быть любые персонажи. Возьмем на примере нового года.
Один участник - Дед Мороз, второй - Санта Клаус.
Каждому из них дается в руки длинная веревка.
Ведущий говорит: " У все нас есть мечта прокатиться в саня Деда мороза иСанта клауса. Сейчас у вас, дорогие друзья, такая возможность и предоставится".
Каждый из участников подходит к первому гостю и привязывает один конец веревки к гостю. 
Вместе с ним идет к второму и продевает свободный конец веревки через рукав, петельку, или просто привязывает. 
С двумя этими гостями идут к третему и т. д. 
До тех пор пока на веревке не будет нанизано как можно больше гостей. Потом считаем, у кого в санях - у Деда М. или у Санты больше людей. 
Потом проводим между ними небольшой танцевальный марафон. 
Звучат три разные мелодии/ По очереди/. 
Команды танцуют так, чтобы не развязаться. Кто лучше.
 А потом по команде, кто быстрее развяжется и сядет на свои места - тот победил. Когда все сели на места Деды морозы говорят тосты.
Может это несколько запутанно читать, но игра проходит весело, шумно и участвует практически весь зал.

3. "Поменяйся одеждой"
Здесь необходим некий реквизит - 5 семейных трусов большого размера, 5 шляп, 5 обок или пачек, 5 бантиков на ободке /в любом магазине продаются/.

Участвуют пять пар. Мужчинам выдается комплект одежды- трусы, шляпа, женщинам - юбка, бантик. Чем смешней костюмы, тем лучше.

Пары становятся в круг. Звучит веселая музыка, все танцуют. Как только музыка останавливается - каждая  пара  между собой меняются одеждой. 
Кто вперед оденется, поднимает руки вверх - /это для ведущего, потому что такая начинается кутерьма, что не понятно, кто где/. А самая медлительная пара покидает игру.
И до тех пор, пока не останется одна пара.

Может игры и не новы, но выручали меня всегда. 
Если и  у вас есть  игры - выручалки  - поделитесь.*

----------

Vbirf (25.02.2016), Vredinka (17.02.2017), Елена33в (25.08.2019), Музаири (18.02.2019), Рина Лыгина (29.10.2020), Юлия Непоседа (31.01.2017)

----------


## Irisska

еще игра.
5 пар. 5 повязок на глаза. 5 рюмок. 5 бутербродов /можно поросить учатников принести все это со стола/

Женщинам в руки даем рюмку, мужчинам закуску.
Каждой паре предлагаетсся найти друг друга с завязанными глазами.
Как только пары находят друг друга, женщины поят мужчину водкой, а мужчины дают женщине закуску. Кто вперед выпьет и съест, тот и победил.
Но для того, чтобы нам всем было интересней, искать друг друга мы будем по звукам. Каждая пара будет изображать звук какого-либо животного. Быков, лягушек ит. д. Сначала репетиция - по очереди каждая пара пробует свой звук. Потом всем завязываем глаза, перемешиваем, распределяем по всему залу и все - игра началась!

----------

Рина Лыгина (29.10.2020)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Если и у вас есть игры - выручалки - поделитесь


мне кажется, что у каждого есть в запасе какие-то игры-выручалки, прчем процентов 90 из них можно легко отыскать на нашем форуме!:wink:

----------


## Irisska

Мда, ну что-то я ничего такого и не нашла. А хочется чего-нидь грандиозного... Или интересно-зрелищного..

----------


## Irisska

А еще я делала конкурс Дим Биланов. 
Выбирала 5 мужчин. Выдавала каждому белую майку и кепку. 
Вспоминали 2 главных движения Димы - это прыжок, и ноги наширине плеч с рукой уна сердце.
Потом под песню "Невозможное - возможно" парни изображали Диму Билана, а зрители по аплодисментам выбирали лучшего.

Конкурс проходит на ура. Причем все мужики в один голос кричат, что ненавидят Диму Билана, но в конкурсе - это надо видеть, как они изголяются. Причем некоторые недовольны, что они не заработали первое место, приходилось проводить дополнительное соревнование...
:smile::smile::smile:

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019), Рина Лыгина (29.10.2020)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Мда, ну что-то я ничего такого и не нашла. А хочется чего-нидь грандиозного... Или интересно-зрелищного..


на форуме видела уже это:



> искать друг друга мы будем по звукам. Каждая пара будет изображать звук какого-либо животного. Быков, лягушек ит. д. Сначала репетиция - по очереди каждая пара пробует свой звук. Потом всем завязываем глаза, перемешиваем, распределяем по всему залу и все - игра началась!


и это:




> Пары становятся в круг. Звучит веселая музыка, все танцуют. Как только музыка останавливается - каждая пара между собой меняются одеждой.


просто идей много здесь, а каждый делает под себя уже...

----------


## лилечек

Нравится мне "Замечательная резиночка". Всегда идет хорошо! 
      Две команды (мужчины и женщины) одевают резиночку  (кольцо 1 м) через голову, снимают через ноги. Так передают до последнего.  "Чья команда быстрее?" Потом я говорю, что все делаем в обратном направлении: т.е. одеваем через ноги, снимаем через голову эту резинку... Все бросаются скорее это делать, естественно, путаются в ней (особенно если это уже 2 или 3 перерыв).  При этом мужчины не обращают внимание на команду женщин - а там веселье вовсю (особенно если женщины в юбках)... Потом мужчины понимают это!  
Еще,  как продолжение,  иногда говорю: "Теперь вы можете посмотреть на ту женщину, что напротив вас! Чо вам в ней  больше всего нравится?"  и далее, известная  всем игра "Поцелуй женщину!" (в то, что понравилось).

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019)

----------


## maxcimum

> Мда, ну что-то я ничего такого и не нашла. А хочется чего-нидь грандиозного...


да всем нам этого очень хочется. Если придумаете, дайте знать:wink:

----------


## ruslava

У меня игра-выручалка - "Угадай имя!"
Я  о ней писала уже, повторюсь.
На листе пишете имя - и под любым предлогом предлагаете его публике угадать. Но - одно НО - вариант принимается, если на тарелочку ложите денежку - достоинство купюры значения не имеет.
 Угадавший - забирает себе весь призовой фонд.
Игра универсальная - занимает времени много, публика заводится, входит в азарт, комментов можно море придумать. Желательно женское имя загадывать с окончаниеи ...."ана....", а мужское - ....."он..." - не страшно потом открывать последнюю, предпоследнюю буквы.
Удачи!

*maxcimum*,
 придумаешь что-то грандиозное и новое - тоже не забудь поделиться:wink:

----------

Просто Эльвира (09.12.2018), Рина Лыгина (29.10.2020)

----------


## maxcimum

> *maxcimum*,
>  придумаешь что-то грандиозное и новое - тоже не забудь поделиться:wink:


не поленись, прочитай мои сообщения в архиве и все увидишь...

----------


## optimistka17

> женщины поят мужчину водкой, а мужчины дают женщине закуску. Кто вперед выпьет и съест, тот и победил.


И после таких предложений ты расчитываешь увидеть что-то интересное и грандиозное... Извини, но склад мышления не только мой , но и многих форумчан не принимает ничего из того, что называется обычным спаиванием людей...
 Отсутствие интеллигентности и культуры врспитания в этом конкурсе заложено уже изначально... Сорри за критику...

----------

solovei58 (11.03.2019)

----------


## Анатольевна

> женщины поят мужчину водкой, а мужчины дают женщине закуску.





> Извини, но склад мышления не только мой , но и многих форумчан не принимает ничего из того, что называется обычным спаиванием людей...
>  Отсутствие интеллигентности и культуры воспитания в этом конкурсе заложено уже изначально...


Та Боже ж мой, Люда, о каком спаивании здесь может идти речь? Эта игра описана в любой мало-мальски популярной книжке и называется "Добрая самаритяночка". Если человек во время игры добавит к уже выпитому ещё полрюмки, ничего с ним не случится, под стол не упадёт. Если уж на то пошлО, вместо водки можно налить воды - тогда бУдет культурно и интеллигентно? 
Я тоже не люблю конкурсов, связанных с алкоголем, всегда категорически против, когда свидетеля заставляют пить за туфельку, НО *Irisska* же не "Налей-выпей-закуси" предложила, и не выпивание "Северного Сияния" на скорость...
В любой игре алкоголесодержащие напитки легко заменяются на безалкогольные.
Человек просто опытом поделился...

----------


## Анжелла

Может это и не очень тактично многим покажется... НО в моей сумке всегда лежат трубочки для коктейлей. И если я вижу, что компания поймет это, я беру в баре 3 бутылочки Пепси или Спрайта 0.33л. САжаю 3 девушки на стулья лицом к гостям, а между коленей ставим им бутылки, а парням завязываю глаза и руки за спиной, а в рот эти трубочки. ОНи идут на голос девушек которые их ведут и должны попить лимонадику, а уж как девушки их направляют-это вы поймете при проведении этой игры. И поверте, что пенсионеры смеются громче всех,а детки не очень понимают, что немного пошлость в этом есть. ( чичас прольется мОя кроф)...:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Анжелла*,
Анжел, так вот у кого"Большие гонки" конкурс с розетками и рупорами слизали!:-)))

----------


## ruslava

> не поленись, прочитай мои сообщения в архиве и все увидишь...


Да я вроде не ленюсь... читаю... если что-то грандиозное пишут...

----------


## Анжелла

> Анжел, так вот у кого"Большие гонки" конкурс с розетками и рупорами слизали!:-)))


Представляешь? Я когда увидела эти розетки, то кричала как сумашедшая. ААААААААААААА, они мой конкурс слизали.kuku
А вообще "Времена года" -это палочка выручалочка еще не разу не подводила. :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> В любой игре алкоголесодержащие напитки легко заменяются на безалкогольные.
> Человек просто опытом поделился...


 так вот и делясь опытом, предлагаю сразу же заменять алкогольные напитки на безалкогольные...  Мы же не клубные вечеринки обсуждаем, а обычные банкеты... Негоже тамаде заниматься спаиванием народа Не устану повторять эту прописную истину...

----------


## Dium

*Анжелла*, 


> "Большие гонки" конкурс с розетками и рупорами


чет я не помню такого конкурса :rolleyes: можно повторить в чем конкурс заключается??:)))

----------


## LILY2709

Игру можно проводить хоть с детьми , хоть со взрослыми..
СЛАБОЕ ЗВЕНО.
Приглашаются четверо игроков(если со взрослыми то лучше мужчин), им выносятся четыре бокала с лимонадом (под цвет пива) перед этим треп насчет любимого напитка.. мол сбылась ваша мечта вдоволь этого напитка напиться. По команде ведущей игроки пьют напиток, выигрывает тот кто выпьет первым. (условия говорятся) Кто выпил последним, тот объявляется слабым звеном и говорит об оставшихся все что о них думает. Троим игрокам вновь выносят  бокалы с напитком. Теперь выигрывает тот кто выпьет последним.  и Вновь один из игроков покидает игру. Двум оставшимся игрокам выносят вновь по бокалу и выигрывает тот кто через соломнку выьет быстрее.. Речь победителя а затем под апплодисменты ему дарят энное количество этого напитка.  Попробуйте провести.. людям нравится.

----------


## baranvagalina

> Негоже тамаде заниматься спаиванием народа Не устану повторять эту прописную истину...


Поддерживаю-сама никогда не провожу ничего со спиртным.

----------


## Анюша

> По команде ведущей игроки пьют напиток, выигрывает тот кто выпьет первым.





> . Троим игрокам вновь выносят  бокалы с напитком. Теперь выигрывает тот кто выпьет последним.





> Двум оставшимся игрокам выносят вновь по бокалу и выигрывает тот кто через соломнку выьет быстрее.





> ему дарят энное количество этого напитка.


А в итоге выигрывает тот, кто первым добежит до туалета....:smile:

----------


## Анжелла

> чет я не помню такого конкурса  можно повторить в чем конкурс заключается??:)))


НЕдели 4-6 назад по телевизору шли " Большие гонки" И там был конурс в котором Анастасия Приходько кричала в рупор направляя вилку, чтоб он сунул в розетку. Прикольно было, я орала как пострадавшая... А мой бюджет располагает только тремя трубочками и лимонадом...:biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> НО в моей сумке всегда лежат трубочки для коктейлей


А в моей сумочке всегда лежит метровая лента, которой портнихи пользуются. Когда толпа тяжелая на подьём вызываю самого большого мужчину и самых красивых женщин, перед этим говорю. что в нашем зале все женщины самые красивые.  Далее объявляю приз той, которая угадает обём талии представленного экземпляра мужского пола. Девушкам дается время и возможность обнять, потрогать, обоити и тд измеряемого и сказать свой вариан, а в итоге просто производим действительный замер и определяем победительничу.

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## kuksjonochek

> А в итоге выигрывает тот, кто первым добежит до туалета....:smile:


Лучше ещё один конкурс для финалистов - кто дольше просидит на месте:biggrin:

----------


## ОленькаАрт

Ещё одну выручалочку знаю. Игра называется Платочки. У меня три красивых платочка, их выдаю девушкам и говорю, что платочки не простые, а волшебные. Если правильно платочек одеть, то можно превратиться в кого угодно. Звучат муз отрывки и девочки превращаются сначало в гордых кавказских девушек (звучит лезгинка, платочки надеваются на голову), затем в игривых цыганочек (платочки спускаются на плечи, звучит цыганочка), затем в русских матрешёк (платочки на голове, обязательно завязать, звучит русский танец), далее в индианок (платочки завязываются на груди типо сари, звучит индийская музыка), и наконец в восточных девушек (платочки на бёдра, музыка восточная). Танцевать при каждом превращении обязательно. :smile:

----------

solovei58 (11.03.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), заенька (03.01.2019), Ирина Ткаченко (13.03.2017), лариса львовна (07.03.2017), С.Н. (20.12.2016)

----------


## LILY2709

> А в итоге выигрывает тот, кто первым добежит до туалета....


 Ни в коем разе.. в бокалы наливаешь по чуть чуть..

----------


## ruslava

*ОленькаАрт*,
 а как на голову одевают грузинки платочки??? всех остальных я представляю :Aga: , а грузинок - нет:frown:. Расскажи.

----------


## Сильва

*ruslava*,
 По типу банданы, наверное. :smile:

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

А я по типу пародий на Д.Билана делаю пародию на "Две звезды" Пугачевой и Кузьмина,даю в руки вместо микрофона по бутылке любого стиртного и вперед!

Эту обожаю!!!!5-ть пар (Любых не обязательно семейных, просто м*ж),говорю, что сейчас вам милые дамы необходимо проявить весь свой талант,творчество, обаяние исполнив самый незабываемый танец под предлагаемую муз.композицию.А вам мужчины в тот момент пока будет танцевать ваша партнерша, можно делать все: топать,хлопать, свистеть, кричать,всячески ее подбадривать,чтоб именно она больше всех понравилась зрителям,но толь не покидая своего места(Т.е не двигаясь с места).Условия приемлимые всем.Включаем по очереди муз.отрывки и следим за происходящим.Когда все дамы станцевали( по очереди), перехожу к смыслу конкурса и говорю:"Сейчас приз получает та пара, партнер которой сможет повторить все движения которые до этого исполняла его партнерша".У мужиков в начале шок,зал ржооот, а потом начинаются перлы.Я хохочу всегда до слез!Музыку повторяем в том же порядке,что и для дам.Победителей выбирает зал, по самым бурным овациям.(Главное прикольно подобрать музыку,это должны быть хиты!)
Рада буду если Вам тоже эти конкурсы прийдутся по вкусу!

----------

Businka 2 (06.07.2017), figaristka (03.03.2017), Itati_s (12.01.2017), monika-il (04.07.2020), ЕленаКонстантиновна (10.07.2018), заенька (03.01.2019), Семицвет (21.01.2016)

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

ТАНЦЫ НЕ ОТРЫВАЯ НОГ ОТ ПОЛА.
 Тамада вызывает пары в круг. 3-5 пар М-Ж. У мужчины обязательно должна быть рубашка на пуговицах и  обувь на шнурках. 
        -Конкурсанты должны протанцевать заданные танцы, не
отрывая ног от пола.   Цыганочку. Гопак. Ламбаду.
       - После партнерши должна расстегнуть  пуговицы,  на рубашке партнера, расшнуровать шнурок на ботинке.  
    Все хлопают  вроде уже определился победитель. :smile:И тут тамада говорит-
         И наоборот: завязать шнурок, застегнуть рубашку. Выигрывает та пара, какая быстрее это сделает.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Мда, ну что-то я ничего такого и не нашла. А хочется чего-нидь грандиозного... Или интересно-зрелищного..


А меня эта фраза обидела. девчонки столько интересных, даже авторских работ выставили на форуме....а Вы "что-то я ничего такого и не нашла".:redface:

----------


## Juli

хочется упасть в ноги и сказать, что вы лучше всех! я хоть и постоянный житель форума, но в фишках ведущих полный геолог... меня лишь иногда просят что-то провети, чем-то порадовать.. и тут на помощь приходит любимый форум, ваши идеи, ваша помощь, ваша душа.. СПАСИБО громаднешее, его словами и не передать....
низкий поклон за ваш труд!!!!!!!!

----------

monika-il (04.07.2020), solovei58 (11.03.2019), Керовина (12.09.2017)

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> а как на голову одевают грузинки платочки???


А почему именно грузинки? У нас грузинок нет. у нас адыгейки и черкешенки. А они  носят, по типу бандан, как уже было сказанно, а ещё закрывают лоб, один край платочка просто с переди висит, а второй закидывается через плечо на спину. вс

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

Марго, твой конкурс-прикол! :Ok: Знаю похожий.Приглашаешь из зала от3 и более мужчин, просишь их присесть на стул и раздаешь каждому газетку.Задание прочесть громче и интереснее,чем твои соседи,чтоб услышали именно тебя.А чтоб лутше получилось нужна привычная обстановка,поэтому закатываем штанины,ложим ногу на ногу и чувствуем себя как дома.1,2,3-начинаем.После хвалим каждого и говорим, что приз получает тот у кого самые волосатые ноги!kuku

----------

Vredinka (17.02.2017), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## KAlinchik

*Наталья Щербакова*,
 Мой коронный конкурс:biggrin:

----------


## Наталья Щербакова

Знаю такой конкурс на азарт."Лучший жонглер".Выбираешь от 5 до 7 участников и раздаешь им по одному обычному полиэтиленовому кулечку и просишь подбивая рукой удержать его в воздухе, чтоб не упал!Конечно же все справились с заданием, а значит его усложняем,добавляем второй.Потом третий,четвертый и т.д.,.Каждый этап-это ровно 15-20 секунд под веселую музыку,кто за это время роняет хоть один кулечек выбывает,кто остался тому еще плюс один и так, пока не определиться победитель!Всегда идет на ура,весело, а главное реквизит не занимает много места!Я себе обвернула и прикольно разукрасила под него небольшую обувную коробочку получилось веселенько и загадочно!К чему привязать на вашем мероприятии-празднике, думаю фантазия подскажет,тем более таким акулам как Вы форумчане!Всем желаю удачи!kuku

----------

Аллник (10.09.2016), Елена33в (25.08.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Primus

Конкурс без реквизита (нужна только флеш с нарезкой) Подходит на все случаи жизни - можно играть как командно, так и каждый сам за себя.  Игра сидячая для компании, которая уже наелась, наплясалась и подустала.
Угадай мелодию. Суть - угадать из какого кинофильма, мультипликационного фильма или передачи прозвучал коротенький отрывок. Все нарезнки - кому интересно - скину на почту. Пишите в личку.

----------


## Анатолий 126

*Primus*,
 Мне, если не трудно, скиньте нарезки на era1261@rambler.ru Заранее спасибо - Толик!

----------


## Primus

Вроде отправила всем, кто просил...если до кого-нибудь письма не дошли - пишите - продублирую. Еще раз просьба - лучше в личку, я эту тему просматриваю крайне редко - могу пропустить, кому еще нужно оослать

----------


## Владаня

*Primus*,
Простите, но но у меня что-то не выходит в личку!:frown:
Не могли бы вы скинуть мне на почту нарезочки? Заранее спасибо!  :flower:  vladanya2007@rambler.ru

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
А я очень люблю старую, добрую, детскую игру КАПКАН! Наверное многие знают!
Подходит для любой компании, любого пола и возраста и разной степени опьянения!
Вызываю двух "полноценных" мужчин! Они становятся друг напротив друга, берутся за обе руки и поднимают руки вверх! Получился такой вот капкан! А все гости делают круг, так, чтобы он проходил под капканом! Играет веселенькая музыка! все бегут под капканом! Стоп! музыка остановилась, капкан закрылся (т.е. руки опустили). Тот кто попался, сам становится капканом. Таким образом бегающих становится все меньше, а капкан растет! Ну и конечно приз получает тот, кто не попался!:rolleyes:
Обычно к концу игры начинают играть все гости!

----------

Апрелька (09.12.2018), Елена33в (25.08.2019), заенька (03.01.2019), Просто Эльвира (09.12.2018)

----------


## sokolixa

*Primus,*
СПАСИБО за нарезки!  

Я знаю такую игру (для небольшой компании):
* «Барабанщики».*
Все рассаживаются на стульях или на длинном диване в одну линию. Далее кладут руки на колени, только не на свои.
Руки располагаются следующим образом: надо положить их на колени к соседям справа и слева.
В свою очередь на ваших коленях оказываются руки соседей: на правом колене рука правого соседа, на левом – левого.
Крайние игроки в цепочках задействуют только одну руку.
По самой крайне коленке делается 2 хлопка рукой.
Далее делается 1 хлопок по второй коленке.
Затем делается 1 хлопок по третьей коленке.
Далее хлопок по следующей коленке и так до конца.
Самое главное – следить за руками и не путать, чтобы хлопки совершались по всем коленкам друг за другом.
По последней коленке надо вновь хлопнуть 2 раза и запустить все в обратную сторону.
Если кто-то сбивается, например, раньше времени делает хлопок рукой, бьет не по той коленке или забывает в конце цепочки сделать 2 хлопка, то он эту «провинившуюся» руку убирает за спину.
Хлопки по коленям продолжаются, но теперь в цепочке на одну руку меньше.
Выигрывает тот, кто останется в цепочке до конца.


Может быть это уже где-нибудь выкладывалось, так что извините.

*Игра-гадание "А что мы за компания?"*
(Сборник "Чем развлечь гостей" выпуск 5, стр. 24.)
Предупредите гостей, что сегодня вы в роли предсказателя. Задайте вопрос, а затем попросите гостей (по очереди) назвать цифру от 1 до 20 (причем ту, которая первой пришла на ум). Зашифрованное под цифрой и будет самым сокровенным и желанным для отвечающего. Можете назвать это гаданием, можете - игрой, но что удивительно, почти всегда эти шуточные предсказания сбываются и очень подходят тому, кому они предназначены.

*1. Кем вы были в прошлой жизни?*
1. Монахом-отшельником.
2. Мореплавателем.
3. Королевским шутом.
4. Художником эпохи Возрождения.
5. Евнухом в гареме.
6. Наложницей.
7. Нищим.
8. Римским легионером.
9. Рабом на плантации.
10. Астрологом.
11. Жуликом знатного происхождения.
12. Артистом бродячего цирка.
13. Картежным шулером.
14. Вождем племени.
15. Провинциальной актрисой.
16. Трактирщиком.
17. Средневековым рыцарем.
18. Шарманщиком.
19. Погонщиком верблюдов.
20. Придворной дамой

*2. Какой у вас характер?*
1. Хороший.
2. Уживчивый.
3. Очень противоречивый.
4. Трудный.
5. Капризный.
6. Слабый.
7. Волевой.
8. Скандальный.
9. Необязательный - Ваш порок.
10. Вы слишком порядочны.
11. Прекрасный!
12. Вас портит ревность.
13. Весьма тяжелый.
14. Вы почти ребенок.
15. Наивность Вас украшает.
16. Трудно сказать что-либо хорошее о Вашем характере.
17. Вам надо быть проще.
18. Ваш характер еще не сформировался.
19. Вы просто ангел.
20. Ваш характер зависит от обстоятельств.

*3. Какой вид транспорта соответствует вашему имиджу?*
1. Вам лучше ходить пешком.
2. Оленья упряжка.
3. Велосипед.
4. Старинная карета.
5. Воздушный шар.
6. Скаковая лошадь.
7. "Москвич-412".
8. Пирога.
9. Авиалайнер.
10. Рикша.
11. Дельтаплан.
12. Товарняк.
13. Метла.
14. Осел.
15. Русская тройка.
16. Белый "шевроле".
17. Яхта.
18. Цыганская кибитка.
19. Личный самолет.
20. Гоночный мотоцикл.

*4. Что у вас хорошего?*
1. Вы не утомляете своим присутствием.
2. Изысканные манеры.
3. Изящная фигура.
4. Способность выбирать друзей.
5. Роскошные волосы.
6. Умение сидеть на двух стульях сразу.
7. Верность идеалам.
8. И лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли.
9. Почти все.
10. Ноги.
11. Гибкий ум.
12. Божественный голос.
13. Умение закрывать глаза на чужие пороки.
14. Стремление замечать хорошее в других.
15. Летящая походка.
16. Ваше гостеприимство.
17. Любовь к людям.
18. Очаровательная улыбка.
19. Фантастическая щедрость.
20. Редкое остроумие.

*5. Девиз вашей жизни?*
1. После меня хоть потоп.
2. Все - или ничего!
3. Что ни делается, все к лучшему.
4. С глаз долой - из сердца вон.
5. Моя хата с краю.
6. Через тернии - к звездам.
7. Пришел, увидел, победил.
8. Ничто человеческое мне не чуждо.
9. Бери от жизни все.
10. Человек человеку волк.
11. Не зная броду, не суйся в воду.
12. Тише едешь - дальше будешь.
13. Ничему не удивляться.
14. Хочешь быть счастливым - будь им.
15. Лови момент.
16. Цель оправдывает средства.
17. Ни дня без любви.
18. Дарить людям радость.
19. Время - деньги.
20. Не плюй против ветра.

*6. Что вам чаще всего снится?*
1. То, что не случится наяву.
2. Прошлая жизнь.
3. Кошмары.
4. Сокровища.
5. Много пищи.
6. О таком вслух не говорят.
7. Фрагменты из порнографических фильмов.
8. Романтические путешествия.
9. Сцена и поклонники.
10. Деньги, деньги, деньги.
11. Руководящий пост.
12. Любимый человек.
13. Детство.
14. Унылые ландшафты.
15. Шикарный особняк.
16. Райские сады.
17. Негры и море.
18. Полеты во времени и пространстве.
19. Первая любовь.
20. Черт знает что!

* 7. За что вы отдадите полжизни?*
1. Ни за что.
2. За исполнение сокровенных желаний.
3. За бутылку хорошего вина.
4. За талант.
5. За пылкого любовника (пылкую любовницу).
6. За необыкновенную любовь.
7. За богатого жениха (богатую невесту)
8. За обеспеченную старость.
9. За изящную фигуру.
10. За хорошее здоровье.
11. За любимого человека.
12. За первую любовь.
13. За всемирную славу.
14. За возможность стать голливудской звездой.
15. За вечную молодость.
16. За виллу у моря.
17. За билет в Рио-де-Жанейро.
18. За стройные ноги.
19. За чистую совесть.
20. За тугой кошелек.

*8. Где вам лучше проводить отпуск?*
1. На даче.
2. Вы можете обойтись и без отпуска.
3. В круизе по Средиземному морю
4. Дома на диване.
5. В деревне у дедушки.
6. На кухне.
7. На молодежных тусовках.
8. В романтических путешествиях.
9. В Париже.
10. В беготне по магазинам.
11. За чтением детективов.
12. Там, где есть вино и женщины (мужчины).
13. Вам трудно советовать.
14. Палатка, костер, шашлыки.
15. Вы не умеете отдыхать.
16. Посетите музеи, библиотеки.
17. В лучших ресторанах города.
18. На курорте с любовницей (любовником).
19. На нудистском пляже.
20. В семье, которая год Вас не видела.




А ещё - *массовый танец "Топ-нога"* (от Владислава Панфилова):

Встали все в круг.
			«Возьмемся за руки, друзья»!

	 Запоминайте движения танца: 
               топаем четыре раза правой ногой!
				  И четыре раза - левой ногой!

Движемся по кругу вправо (под счет до «восьми»). – 
А теперь – влево!
Сходимся к центру – под  счет до «восьми».
И расходимся!

		Круг «сходится и расходится».

     А теперь – «кренделя»!
    Все – по парам -  цепляют друг друга «локоть за локоть» и кружатся 
в  одну сторону и в другую стороны!

				Пары репетируют кренделя.

А теперь возвращаемся к исходной позиции - и все  с начала!

	Звучит музыка.
	Исполняется танец «Круговая топ-нога».

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019)

----------


## sokolixa

Где-то на форуме, кажется, выкладывалась игра - переделка известной игры со стульями:

* Дубы и белочки*
Количество игроков: любое, главное, чтобы женщин на одну было больше.
Мужчины - это дубы, девушки - белочки. Мужчины становятся в круг, можно, что бы не подглядывали, спинами друг к другу. Включается музыка и девушки начинают танцевать (бегать) по кругу вокруг дубов или от дуба к дубу. Как только музыка заканчивается, каждая белочка должна запрыгнуть на дуб. Кому дуба не хватило, та выбывает и забирает с собой один из дубов.

Пришла идея проводить эту игру под композицию DJ Farmer - Chicken

Получается такой весёлый Курятник! Проходит с писком, визгом и кудахтаньем!:biggrin:

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Анюша

> Может быть это уже где-нибудь выкладывалось, так что извините.
> 
> Игра-гадание "А что мы за компания?"


А эта игра-гадание не очень долго тянется? И как вы им характеристики говорите, сразу все про одно число, или на каждую характеристику снова называете все числа от начала до конца?

----------


## sokolixa

> Сообщение от *AAnn,*
> [I]_А эта игра-гадание не очень долго тянется? 
> _


В зависимости от ситуации, полностью-то ведь не обязательно всё прочитывать - это просто шаблон.

_



			
				И как вы им характеристики говорите, сразу все про одно число, или на каждую характеристику снова называете все числа от начала до конца?[
			
		

_

Обычно человек загадывает число, и ему даётся весь расклад. 

Это лучше проводить в небольших компаниях, где все друг друга хорошо знают.

----------


## LILY2709

> У меня игра-выручалка - "Угадай имя!"


Классная игрушка.. Спасибо. Мне нравятся денежные конкурсы, всегда проходят  азартно..

----------


## Anzzzela

А у меня всегда на Ура проходит конкурс караоке. Чтоб азартнее соревновались, в команде невесты - девочки, в команде жениха - мальчики. В караочные вопросы ставлю от народных, до...  особенно идут песни из мультиков!!!!!!!!! Они с таким артистизмом исполняют (Девочки песню принцессы Ни-че-го я не хочу... А мальчики :Эх рано встает охрана) :Ok:

----------


## sokolixa

*Svetlana-2009*,

Я прошу прощения у всех, но на отправку письма приходит вот такой ответ 
(ещё там куча всяких слов):




> This is the mail system at host sibmail.com.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
> be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> 
> For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.
> 
> If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
> delete your own text from the attached returned message.
> ...


Что это такое? И что с этим делать? Как отправить письмо?

----------


## Volodя

*sokolixa*,
http://ibox.org.ua/create/
Сюда загружайте, ссілку на форум вікладівайте.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А я очень люблю старую, добрую, детскую игру КАПКАН! Наверное многие знают!
> Подходит для любой компании, любого пола и возраста и разной степени опьянения!
> Вызываю двух "полноценных" мужчин! Они становятся друг напротив друга, берутся за обе руки и поднимают руки вверх! Получился такой вот капкан! А все гости делают круг, так, чтобы он проходил под капканом! Играет веселенькая музыка! все бегут под капканом! Стоп! музыка остановилась, капкан закрылся (т.е. руки опустили). Тот кто попался, сам становится капканом. Таким образом бегающих становится все меньше, а капкан растет! Ну и конечно приз получает тот, кто не попался!
> Обычно к концу игры начинают играть все гости!


Этот конкурс я отношу к тем, которые НЕ следует проводить. У меня несколоко раз хорошенько по голове получали гости... Этого быть не должно!

----------


## Sens

*Anzzzela*,
 можно подробнее про конкурс караоке - ты сама подбираешь им что петь? И сколько песен?

----------


## sokolixa

> Сообщение от *Volodя*,
>  sokolixa,
> http://ibox.org.ua/create/
> Сюда загружайте, ссілку на форум вікладівайте.


*Volodя*, Спасибо! Но выкладывать на форум не имею права - это не моё, а *Primus* - она на файлообменник  не выкладывала, а рассылала по почте.

*Svetlana-2009*, посмотрите в личке - там ссылка.

----------


## mayachok

Эх! В который раз я пожалела, что не тамада! Просматривала ваши конкурсы и просто в восторге - какие вы все молодцы!!! :Ok: 
Иногда на свадьбе смотришь, как тамада старые конкурсы проводит, которые уже все давно знают и даже обидно: неужели нельзя найти что-то новое! 
Хотя сами поем на свадьбе, но стараюсь своим знакомым тамадушечкам (как назвался кто-то из вас на форуме) подкинуть иногда новенькие интересные конкурсы. А случается - и сами проводим!
Так что СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!! ВЫ _ ЛУЧШИЕ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------

solovei58 (11.03.2019)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго вечера коллеги!!!
Многие из Вас любят всякие кричалки на свадьбе за столом.
Я не любитель алкогольной темы, типа
Давайте выпьем, а мы не возражаем.
Но свой вариант кричалки иногда применяю.
Проходит на УРА!!!
В ней очень важна игра самого тамады.
По листочку не рекомендую, только наизусть.
То, что продолжают гости, комментирую с шутками.
Например: *расцветать* а кричат обрастать, зарастать и т.д.
Поэтому после того, как выучите, прорепетируйте в домашних условиях.
Имена жениха, невесты, тещи нужно тоже удачно срифмовать, меняя построение фразы, 
вместо на далекой стороне, можно на Ростовской, Московской, Одесской и т.д. рифмовать.
Вообщем сами решайте. Называю эту кричалку:  

*Свадебная сказка- кричалка*

За горами, за долами, за широкими морями,
Не в деревне, не в селе, на далекой стороне
У (Имя тещи) молодицы, народилася......... *девица.*
Стала быстро подрастать, буйным цветом......... *расцветать* 
Расцвела она немножко, вот и села у ......*окошка*,
Как-то вечером она,  одинешенька - одна
Сердце что-то очень ныло, ставни тихо ...........*отворила* 
Чтоб тоску свою унять, настроение ..............*поднять.*
"Погожу ужо немножко", вдруг захлопало *окошко*,
Ветер буйно разыгрался, вихрем в комнату..............*ворвался.*
Подобрал, поднял девицу, быстро вынес из ..............*светлицы* 
Вы поймете разговор, это был конечно.................*вор*! 
Вор драконом оказался, он к девице...............*привязался* 
Не хотел её пустить, свою маму..............*навестить*.
А мамуля той порою, ничего от Вас не скрою,
Вот уж в слезы, вот уж в плач, где же ты дракон-...............*палач*!
Кто же дочку мне избавит, от драконовых когтей,
Кто её ко мне доставит, не жалеючи.................*лаптей*?
Мимо ехал парень смелый, раскрасавец- удалец,
Мать! Возьмусь ка я за дело, и пойдем мы ..............*под венец*.
Да а дочка-то красива? Ах сынок, да всем на диво!
И красива и умна, не девица а..............*княжна.*
Месяц под косой блестит, а во лбу..............*звезда горит*,
А сама-то величава, выступает..................*словно па*ва,
А как речь-то говорит, словно...............*реченька журчит*. 
Ну мамань тогда за дело, с этим справлюсь я умело,
На добра коня садяся, в путь-дорожку снарядяся,
Он пустился в дальний путь, чтоб красавицу.............*вернуть*,
Долго ехал иль далеко, перед ним вдруг дуб.............*высокий,*
На дубу висит ларец, там драконовый..............*конец*!
(вот здесь нужно тому кто крикнул в шутку высказать что нибуть такое, типа ай-яяй или по другому)

Далее продолжаем:
Как событья развивались, вы уж сами догадались,
И пока (имя жениха) скакал, тот дракон концы...........*отдал*.
А (имя невесты) удивилась, что она................*освободилась*,
Тут (имя жениха) к ней подошел, и такую речь повел:
Я злодея зарубил, я тебя....................*освободил*,
А теперь душа-девица, на тебе хочу............... *женитьс*я,
Паспорт быстро, я таков, жить сто лет с тобой готов,
Что вы, как же, я...  да мне, я готова не вполне!
Для порядка постеснялась, я твоя и.................*разрыдалась.*
Тут за руки они взялись, мигом в ЗАГС и...................*расписались,*
Ну а мы здесь всем гуртом, дружно чарочки ………… *нальем*.
====================================================

Дальше я писал специально под себя, город, и т.д.
       Я продолжаю так:
Погуляем, а потом, всю посуду…….. *перебьем*,
Морду тамаде……… *набьем* 
и т.д. это кто-как сам из Вас придумает.
У меня восемь строчек, которые вызывают дикий смех в зале, 
но само собой без пошлости и с юмором.
Может кто из коллег захочет продолжить.

----------

figaristka (03.03.2017), spevackina (10.12.2017), Елена33в (25.08.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017), Марина0402 (06.12.2019)

----------


## Анжелла

> Этот конкурс я отношу к тем, которые НЕ следует проводить. У меня несколоко раз хорошенько по голове получали гости... Этого быть не должно!


Ребята, давайте без таких высказываний... Все мы знаем, что Русскому хорошо, то Немцу смерть. Мы все живем в разных регионах и работаем на разную публику. 
А от нашей критики многие форумчане просто замолкают. Тема называется ИГРЫ-ВЫРУЧАЛКИ, а не ВЫСКАЖИ МНЕНИЕ ПО ИГРЕ КОТОРУЮ Я ПРОВОЖУ. Надеюсь все поняли о чем я сказала...Вовчик, если, что пиши в личку...:smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А мне кажется. что критические замечания очень даже полезны, особенно для новичков, для тех, кто начинает только работать, да и для более опытных критика бывает не лишней. Сладкие похвалы приятны, но подсказки, если ты делаешь что-то не так, стоят более дорогого. Другое дело, как ты это подашь. Не очень знакомому челоеку, более корректно, а которого хорошо знаешь, можно и ткнуть ясно и конкретно.
Я, например, очень люблю, когда гости все надувают шарики и даже не знала, что это может привести к печальным последствиям. А вот почитав критику по этому поводу, думаю. что нужно отказаться от этого, хотя и жалко терять яркие и зрелищные моменты.

----------


## optimistka17

> Может кто из коллег захочет продолжить.


За _________ с ____________...*пьем!*
Можно водку и винцо, сохранив своё...*лицо.*
Тамада не просит пить, повод есть...*поговорить!*
Тост сказать за...*молодых*
Лишь потом мы будем...*пить!* 

Но душа прсит что-то более веселое....[img]http://s.******info/7f6d84340879ce28f348ea7e377d03e7.gif[/img]

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019)

----------


## Анжелла

> А мне кажется. что критические замечания очень даже полезны, особенно для новичков,


Ирина, но ведь люди на форуме новички, а в жизни каждый для себя выбирает что ему проводить, а что нет. В нашем регионе многие ведущие проводят игры с выпивкой и они проходят на ура, а многие клиенты их просят... :Aga:

----------


## ruslava

*Анжелла*,
 не соглашусь с тобой! Наоборот форум для того и создан, чтоб обмениваться не только правилами(условиями) конкурсов, но и "подводными камнями", которых ведущий может просто не учесть! А кто проводил, знает, предостерегает других... что в этом плохого?

----------


## Анжелла

> не соглашусь с тобой! Наоборот форум для того и создан, чтоб обмениваться не только правилами(условиями) конкурсов, но и "подводными камнями", которых ведущий может просто не учесть! А кто проводил, знает, предостерегает других... что в этом плохого?


Руслана, ничего плохого. Я и говорю, что каждый высказавает свое мнение, а не навязывает его, как сейчас уже получается у нас. Просто если человек говорит, что он проводит такой то конкурс, значит он ему нравится. Я только об этом хочу сказать и больше ничего. Я сама никогда не провожу конкурсов со спаиванием или ручеек и капкан, но это не значит, что надо говорить, чтоб и другие тоже не проводили. :wink:

----------


## ИРИША

> Я сама никогда не провожу конкурсов... ручеек


Могу я узнать, почему?:) Говорю гостям, когда они растанцевались – а теперь не разбегаемся, русская народная эротическая игра «ручеёк», как в детстве. Объясняю правила, все стали парами, оставшийся без пары – побежал по ручейку. Отличный способ познакомиться поближе с тем, кто, возможно, понравился – выхватить его из пары и увлечь за собой в хвост ручейка. Не травматично, весело. Как раз после танцев дух перевести.

----------


## Анжелла

> Могу я узнать, почему?:)


Я незнала как в него играть...Только и всего.:biggrin: Спасибо, теперь благодаря вам знаю.  :flower:  Может где и пригодится. Я же говорю, что смотря где что идет...ПОэтоиу нельзя судить о том хороша ли та или иная игра. Каждому свое.:cool:

----------


## Yuli4ka

Ручеек - супер!!!

провожу и с удовольствием!!!  Объявляю как известную народную игру. играем в ручеек, а потом, после того как поиграли в ручеек минуты 2 -3 останавливаю ручеек, и обязательно играем  в "Заплетись плетень". Т.е. из 2-х колон, стоящих друг за другом в ручейке людей, образую 2 шеренги. "Заплетаем" плетень, т.е. прошу их взяться за руки как в танце маленьких лебедей. И объясняю условия игры: по сигналу ведущего надо образовать такую же плетень. Какая команда быстрее и правильнее. А чтобы людей перемешать, опять ручеек (секунд 20-30).

Надеюсь, понятно объяснила?? 

Всем нам удачи!!!

----------


## chika-lika

> Могу я узнать, почему?:) Говорю гостям, когда они растанцевались – а теперь не разбегаемся, русская народная эротическая игра «ручеёк», как в детстве. Объясняю правила, все стали парами, оставшийся без пары – побежал по ручейку. Отличный способ познакомиться поближе с тем, кто, возможно, понравился – выхватить его из пары и увлечь за собой в хвост ручейка. Не травматично, весело. Как раз после танцев дух перевести.


Очень подходящая игра, чтобы у жениха своровать невесту :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## OPILOID

уважаемые форумчане,помогите заполучить поздравление от Чебурашки

----------


## chika-lika

А у меня всегда на ура идет конкурс "с веником", можно в принципе заменить и на другой предмет. После медленной композиции, особенно когда на танц-поле многопар танцующих, прошу никого не расходиться. Одного мужчину прошу подойти без пары, ему даю в руки веник. Продолжаем танцевать в своей паре, но когда музыка останавливается ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОЕ условие мужчинам поменять своих партнерш. Кто не успевает, тот танцует с веником. И в конце приз тому кто дольше всех танцевал с веником, обычно дарю Сникерс" со словами :"Не тормози - сникерсни!

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## MC_Virus

Ребят,все это очень хорошо,там типа бумажечки,ниточки,веревочки,повязочки и т.д. но а как насчет такого:стои ведущий несколько участников и надо сделать такое,чтобы у всех слезы от смеха потекли и все было весело.... Идеи есть????

----------


## Анжелла

> Ребят,все это очень хорошо,там типа бумажечки,ниточки,веревочки,повязочки и т.д. но а как насчет такого:стои ведущий несколько участников и надо сделать такое,чтобы у всех слезы от смеха потекли и все было весело.... Идеи есть????


А может мы сперва ваши послушаем???? КАкие идеи есть у вас?

----------


## КартинкаИр

А у меня после второго стола класно проходит игра "Танцы со звездами" . Раздаю мужчинам и женщина карточки с героями (Кум-Кума, Жених-Невеста,Адам-Ева, Мальчик-Девочка, Остап Бендер-Госпожа Грицецуева, Ромео-Джульета и т.д.), потом говорю, что вы сегодня в прямом эфире популярной программы "Танцы со звездами", вы должны найти свою пару...и т.д,потом говорю что бы герои представились (они называют имена в образе, я еще с юмором коментирую, ну типа Адам представтесь прикрыв свое самое дорогое..., Кум поближе к куме и т.д.) После этого идет музыкальный коктель (полька, вальс, циганочка, танго, рок-ен-рол, ламбада). А жених с невестой самое честное и обьективное жури опредиляют победителей ( В процесе танцев, подбадриваю, даю интересные коментарии) 
1. Пары когда создаю можно класно подобрать героев по образу ( так как после 2 стола уже мнения сложились) 
2. Массовость танца
3. Азарт учасников
4.Призы победителям

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019)

----------


## ОленькаАрт

> А у меня после второго стола класно проходит игра "Танцы со звездами"


Очень люблю конкурсы с танцами. На меня большое впечатление произвёл проект "Танцы без правил". Очень хочу сделать конкурс на основе этого проекта, чтобы пары учавствовали и между ними танцевальный батл устроить: музыкальные отрывки нонстопом и по очереди танцевать. Или дать тему, типо девушка уходит от парня и тд. И музыку классную подобрать. Вот это тема. А пока конкурс "Танцевальный марафон": вызываются пары на танцпол, лучше 3 больше не надо. Звучит нонстоп из разных тематических композиций и пары должны быстро сориентироваться и по ходу менять стили танца. Музыкальный коллаж для танца  кому надо вышлю на почту.:smile:

----------

solovei58 (11.03.2019)

----------


## shoymama

> Ребят,все это очень хорошо,там типа бумажечки,ниточки,веревочки,повязочки и т.д. но а как насчет такого:стои ведущий несколько участников и надо сделать такое,чтобы у всех слезы от смеха потекли и все было весело.... Идеи есть????


[img]http://s14.******info/787123c3536497d9c8cb05d990dcc468.gif[/img] У меня  -  конечно ЕСТЬ! А у вас? [img]http://s15.******info/bc39d2dc0691da3b5240aea1cdb2be04.gif[/img]
Или Вы пришли сюда только брать?[img]http://s14.******info/2e65fd3ba182c34b5dc411b125c27f37.gif[/img]

----------


## ruslava

> Ребят,все это очень хорошо,там типа бумажечки,ниточки,веревочки,повязочки и т.д. но а как насчет такого:стои ведущий несколько участников и надо сделать такое,чтобы у всех слезы от смеха потекли и все было весело.... Идеи есть????


Есть не только идеи, но и воплощение в жизнь......:biggrin:
Владеть такими приемами считаю высшим пилотажем. У меня вообще одно время была идея весь сценарий перекроить, чтоб только: я, микрофон, публика и музыка........ :Ok: 

Пока получилось - только некоторые моменты:wink::tongue:

----------


## Shams

А меня всегда выручают "театры -экспромты" которые зачастую пишу сам вот пример:

ВЕД:		Предлагаю сыграть мини спектакль по повести «МУ-МУ»

/Выбираем: МУ-МУ, Герасима, Барыню, Дворнягу ДРУЖКА, Кустик/

ВЕД:		Итак представим себе… Маленький провинциальный городок. Небольшой ресторанчик в центре. Но речь пойдет не о том… Заглянем с черного хода ресторана… Обычная помойка… На этой помойке резвится молодая собачка породы «Розовый в крапинку Далматик» Она беззаботно поднимает ногу на растущие неподалеку кустики…. Весело кружиться ловя свой не совсем пушистый хвостик… С черного хода ресторана вываливается пьяный в зюзю Герасим… Герасим замечает МУ-МУ… и сразу проникается к ней любовью… Герасим подходит к му-му гладит ее нежную розовую шерстку… Чешет ей за ушком своей мохнатой лапищей… 	Нежно разговаривает … Говорит МУ-МУ… Герасим смотрит какому полу принадлежит… собачка… И увидев что она женского рода решает взять ее с собой..

ВЕД:		Действе второе:  Барская усадьба. Все так же одиноко растут кустики. Му – Му и Герасим резвятся на террасе… Весело поднимают ноги на кустики… Дружественно обнюхивают друг друга… Появляется БАРЫНЯ МУ – МУ признает в ней чужого и начинает громко рычать… Затем с яростью впивается зубками в мягкое место БАРЫНИ… Барыня вскрикивает ругается матом на МУ-МУ и Герасима… Барыня приказывает Герасиму Утопить МУ-МУ.

ВЕД:		Действие третье: Обрывистый берег реки. Все так же одиноко растут кустики.  Герасим закрепляет на шее бедной собачки камень… МУ-МУ жалобно скулит… Герасим горестно мычит… Сбрасывает МУ-МУ с камнем на шее в реку… МУ-МУ тонет… Но тут на сцене появляется дворняжка ВОДОЛАЗ. Водолаз ныряет в реку и спасает МУ-МУ…. Радостные собаки и Герасим обнюхивают друг друга и весело исполняют собачий танец. Появляется Барыня решившая проконтролировать Герасима… Собаки с диким лаем бросаются на барыни и кусают ее за два мягких места…Герасим крепит на шее Барыни веревку с бросает ее в реку…
Барыня…тонет… Герасим торжественно произносит фразу: Революция о которой так долго мечтали большевики свершилась…

ПОКЛОН

Надеюсь кому пригодится.....

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

*Тест на трезвость или фанты!!!*
Беру из-за стола в помощники любую девушку, даю ей поднос или тарелку большую и говорю:
А сейчас тест на трезвость!!! 
Всем гостям я буду задавать вопросы: *Рыба, птица, зверь, насекомое*. Например говорю рыба, гость отвечает щука, зверь- медведь и т.д. 
Кто в течении 5 секунд не ответит на вопрос или повторится, тот снимает с себя любое золотое украшение, часы, галстук или телефон и отдает на поднос девушке. 
Начинаю с близкой родни молодых или юбиляра, говорю попорядку, а потом в разнобой. Могу дважды спросить рыбу или насекомое, чтоб запутать народ. 
Когда обойдем всех гостей, последний вопрос задаю специально девушке с подносом. Она не ожидает подвоха и всегда обычно тоже попадается.
Ну а дальше молодые, или юбиляр дают задание владельцам фантов. Это уж что они придумают, я иногда намекаю, в зависимости от типа компании!!! Удачи Вам!!

----------


## Лучик Дон

[QUOTE=Наталья Щербакова;2136285]А я по типу пародий на Д.Билана делаю пародию на "Две звезды" Пугачевой и Кузьмина,даю в руки вместо микрофона по бутылке любого стиртного и вперед!

Всё чаще прихожу в выводу, что на праздниках на УРА идут все известные телевизионные проекты. Делаю " Танцы звёзд". "Угадай мелодию", если кто-то из гостей отличился, показал талант, обязательно говорю, что хочу его увидеть на экране в проекте " Україна має талант" ( Российский аналог " Минута славы") и т.д.
Теперь буду думать о проекте " Две звезды".
Пока черновик:
Вызвать людей, которые считают, что неплохо поют. Далее попросить их найти себе партнёра противоположного пола. После этого включить 1-2- песни для танцев, а конкурсантам дать в это время тексты известных песен, чтобы они успели немного порепитировать. После объявит начало игры. Можно объявлять " звезду" ( ту, чья песня поётся), а с ней тоже звезда, только не певец ( можно выбрать из известных личностей, а можно представить самого участника, немного " приукрасив и расхвалив его таланты перед виновниками торжества). Далее они поют. Понятно, что, как и в оригинале программы, кто-то поёт правильно и красиво, кто-то не очень. Главное - наличие 2-х микрофонов. Потом прикольные комментарии от ведущего, а ещё лучше, жюри, как в проекте и чтобы был и добрый и злой член жюри. Кстати, дополнительно можно провести выборы жюри, мол, кто чувствует себя Андреем Малаховым или Иляёй Резником. Чтобы не растягивать, пусть поют по куплету и припеву, да и выбрать 3-4-пары. Ну и немного отойдя от оригинала, чтобы никого не обидеть, всем приз, но в разной номинации:
- пара, спевшая лучше всех
- станцевавшая под свою песню лучше всех
-рассмешившая всех своими героями и т.д.
Пока всё. Идея есть, буду мозговать.

----------


## кисунька

*Лучик Дон*,
 А петь они должны под музыку или без неё, как думаете. Я иногда даю возможность попеть желающим, но очень редко люди в музыку пападают,ведь не знают какой проигрыш, где вступать или элементарно тональность не подходит, а может я слишком загоняюсь по этому поводу.

----------


## Лучик Дон

Думаю, если делать " Две звезды", то петь они должны. Здесь прикол в том, что 1 звезда песню знает, т.е. дать возможность самим выбрать песню, а 2-я, как получится. Вот пусть первая звезда и ведёт. Кто работает с проектором, можно на экран вывести слова, по принципу караоке. А кто работает с костюмами и есть фишка со звёздами, можно переодеть.
Я только эту мысль вынашиваю. Если решусь сделать - напишу, как идёт, плюсы и минусы.

----------


## shoymama

> ТАНЦЫ НЕ ОТРЫВАЯ НОГ ОТ ПОЛА.
>  Тамада вызывает пары в круг. 3-5 пар М-Ж. У мужчины обязательно должна быть рубашка на пуговицах и  обувь на шнурках. 
>         -Конкурсанты должны протанцевать заданные танцы, не
> отрывая ног от пола.   Цыганочку. Гопак. Ламбаду.
>        - После партнерши должна расстегнуть  пуговицы,  на рубашке партнера, расшнуровать шнурок на ботинке.  
>     Все хлопают  вроде уже определился победитель. :smile:И тут тамада говорит-
>          И наоборот: завязать шнурок, застегнуть рубашку. Выигрывает та пара, какая быстрее это сделает.


 Рит, а я не въехалааааааааааааа

----------


## Сычь

> Та Боже ж мой, Люда, о каком спаивании здесь может идти речь? Эта игра описана в любой мало-мальски популярной книжке и называется "Добрая самаритяночка". Если человек во время игры добавит к уже выпитому ещё полрюмки, ничего с ним не случится, под стол не упадёт. Если уж на то пошлО, вместо водки можно налить воды - тогда бУдет культурно и интеллигентно? 
> Я тоже не люблю конкурсов, связанных с алкоголем, всегда категорически против, когда свидетеля заставляют пить за туфельку, НО *Irisska* же не "Налей-выпей-закуси" предложила, и не выпивание "Северного Сияния" на скорость...
> В любой игре алкоголесодержащие напитки легко заменяются на безалкогольные.
> Человек просто опытом поделился...




Я на счёт безалкагольных напитков.....:biggrin:
так совпало, что на конкурс "3 богатыря"..в пивные бутылки я забыл налить сок, ну так получилось..и тут мне супруга говорит, давай на кухне возьмём чай прохладный он типа тёмного цвета за пиво сайдёт ещё и зелёные бутылки..в общем наполнили мы бутылки чаем..наверх соску и 3-х богатырей на сцену.....выпивают они значит чаёк на скорость..тосты поздравительные а самый хилый тот, что Алёшенька Поповичь - который был уже в состоянии выразить то, о чём он думает заявляет тост :
-За всё натуральное.....Тут в зале воцарилась тишина....
Через секунд 20 он продолжает :
_ за настоящие чувства, настоящую любовь и за настоящее ..пиво...
а Вы мне предложили выпить жидкость самнительного качества...
В общем с тех пор вместо пива либо лионад либо......сок виноградный..но бутылку пива держу всегда на готове...клиент всегда прав....

----------


## tamada-yaroslavl

Доброго вечера коллеги!! Недавно был корпоратив, вспомнил старый добрый вариант для застолья, 
когда призов мелочевки много валяется, а раздать некому. 
Выкладывал нечто подобное в Новогодней теме, а здесь изменил некоторые вопросы и пуская по столу любую игрушку, 
хоть шарик воздушный, на ком музыка остановилась, тому вопрос шутливый и варианты ответа. 
Вот и есть возможность лишний раз улыбнуться и раздать всякую мелочевку, 
да и времени не более 5 минут займет, если гости не тормоза!!!
*Викторина застольная корпоративная*
 ==================================
1. Как называеться перерыв между первой и второй рюмкой.
а. Антракт.                            б. Тихий час.
с. Рекламная пауза.               д. Небольшой.
2. Как называют человека, предпочитающего проводить свободное время дома?
а. домочадец;                                   б. домосед;
с. домушник.                                    д. домовой.
3. Продолжите строчку песни "Слушай теща друг родной...."
а. Накорми.                           б. Не ругай .
с. Дай взаймы.                      д. Помоги.
4. Идеальная жена должна уметь закатывать......
а. Глаза.                                 б. Истерики.
с. Банки.                                д. Скандалы.
5. Продолжить название фильма "Влюблен по ........"
а. Глупости.                          б. По щучьему велению.
с. По расчету.                       д. Собственному желанию.
6. Какой из этих фильмов рассказывает о жизни В. И. Ленина?
а. Человек с ружьем;                     б.Человек-амфибия;
с. Человек с бульвара Капуцинов.  д.Человек по прозвищу Зверь.
7. Кто такая снегурочка.
а. Племянница Бабы Яги.  б. Девушка по вызову.
с. Внучка Деда Мороза      д. Любовница Санта-Клауса.
8. Какая лошадь самая гламурная...
а. Орловский рысак.             б. Владимирский тяжеловоз.  
с. Арабский скакун.              д. Ксения Собчак.
9. Что хочет инспектор ГАИ, когда машет жезлом перед вашей машиной.
а. Поприветствовать Вас.       б. Похвастаться новым радаром.
с. Обуть Вас.                           д. Пригласить с друзьями- ГАИшниками в баню.
10. Какая надпись написана на каждой полицейской машине США?
а. Интим не предлагать;                  б. Служить и защищать;
с. Руками не трогать.                      д. Полиция- друг человека!!
11. Что в солнечной Италии до сих пор называют «яблоком любви»?
а. помидор;                                     б. картофель;
с. банан.                                           д. оливки.
12. Продолжите фразу: Седина в бороду это..
а. Вставная челюсть в рот.    б. Рога в голову.
с. Бес в ребро.                        д. Копыта в землю. 
13. Какой водки не было в Советском Союзе?
а. Столичной;                                  б. Московской;
с. Советской.                                 д. Российской.
14. Что обычно проводили в день рождения вождя пролетариата В. И. Ленина?
а. мальчишник;                               б. субботник;
с. вечеринку.                                   д. дискотеку;

----------

figaristka (03.03.2017), monika-il (04.07.2020), Анютк@ (07.02.2016), лариса львовна (07.03.2017), Просто Эльвира (09.12.2018), С.Н. (20.12.2016)

----------


## Буча

Незнаю, может кто и выкладывал, еще все не перечитала. Не я придумала этот конкурс, но мне он нравится, провожу.
Пары танцуют произвольно, музыка останавливается я говорю или жена, или любовница, или теща. В каждом случае партнерша прыгает на партнера, только по разному. Жена- лицом к лицу к партнеру руки на шею, ногами обнимает.Любовница-партнер протягивает руки, она ему на руки.Теща- прыгает на спину.
Надеюсь понятно объяснила. Называю в непроизвольном порядке, причем могу, поменять несколько раз, после остановки музыки. Игра на выбывание.

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## bulya

> Пары танцуют произвольно, музыка останавливается я говорю или жена, или любовница, или теща. В каждом случае партнерша прыгает на партнера, только по разному. Жена- лицом к лицу к партнеру руки на шею, ногами обнимает.Любовница-партнер протягивает руки, она ему на руки.Теща- прыгает на спину.


А вы на свадьбе то же, этот конкурс проводите?Как реагируют на слово Любовница?

----------


## Лина М.

> Незнаю, может кто и выкладывал, еще все не перечитала. Не я придумала этот конкурс, но мне он нравится, провожу.
> Пары танцуют произвольно, музыка останавливается я говорю или жена, или любовница, или теща. В каждом случае партнерша прыгает на партнера, только по разному. Жена- лицом к лицу к партнеру руки на шею, ногами обнимает.Любовница-партнер протягивает руки, она ему на руки.Теща- прыгает на спину.
> Надеюсь понятно объяснила. Называю в непроизвольном порядке, причем могу, поменять несколько раз, после остановки музыки. Игра на выбывание.


Господи..... Это игра на выбывание тамады с мероприятия...

----------


## Марья

> Господи..... Это игра на выбывание тамады с мероприятия...


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

> Господи..... Это игра на выбывание тамады с мероприятия...


Каждое мнение имеет право быть! ПОчему так реагируете непонятно.

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
Вы же не знаете человека.

----------


## Буча

> Господи..... Это игра на выбывание тамады с мероприятия...


О, у меня уже хоть дурная, но слава!!! Девочки, если я написала что провожу, это неозначает что на каждом мероприятии, тут уже много писали, что любая игра гдето идет, гдето нет. И поверьте, я соображаю, где и кому что надо.
А насчет выбывания тамады, никогда недавала рекламм (хотя есть у нас ведущие, живут тут гораздо больше чем я, занимаются этим больше чем я и постоянно дают рекламму, и люди к ним идти не хотят). А меня знают не только в моем городе, но и в соседних городах, знают и приглашают, я уже и не спрашиваю откуда мой телефон. Конечно, до многих из вас мне расти и расти, поэтому я тут.

----------

solovei58 (11.03.2019)

----------


## ЖасМи

Что-то столько тем у игр! Не знаю туда или не туда выкладываю. Но то, что предложу, думаю, что в какой-то степени выручалочки. 

*"Ноев ковчег"* 

Проходит на "ура" в любой компании и в любом возрасте. Хотя у меня сидит на скамейке "запасных".
Заранее подготовьте карточки с названиями различных животных, которые издают звуки. На каждого животного - по две карточки, но в конечном счёте должно получится столько, сколько игроков. Например: 2 лошади, 2 кошки, 2 коровы, 2 собаки и т.д. Ещё нужно пригдядеть место "Ковчега" Раньше я ставила два стула как ворота, теперь пользуюсь воротами. 
Ведущий рассказывает легенду. Во времена всемирного потопа Ной построил ковчег и решил взять туда каждой твари по паре, чтобы потом эти животные могли продолжить своё существование на Земле. Поэтому Ной объявил, что все животные должны приходить к ковчегу только парами, иначе их не возьмут. 
Ведущий раздаёт карточки, сложенные вдвое. И по команде участники разворачивают карточки и узнают, какими же "животными " они являются. А ещё надо найти себе пару и спешить к ковчегу.... Поэтому "зверюшки" начинают издавать соответствующие звуки  и искть пару... И только позвукам можно найти свою пару... и они вместе спешат занять место у ковчега... Последней паре места, к сожалению, не достаётся и они выбывают из игры. Вновь собираются карточки, одна пара убирается, перемешивабтся - и пошла ирга по-новой. Победителям - овации и призы. 
Сразу хочу сказать, что пробовала брать четыре пары - мало, нет нужного эффекта. Пять - много по времени, и опять - таки эффект не тот. :rolleyes:. Нашла альтернативу - беру много пар, и победитель не один, а два-три. В новый год делала, чтоб выиграла корова (сама болела как ребёнок). И когда становится мало людей, лучше их разводить подальше друг от друга... В разные концы зала были положены бонусы, которые они могли успеть забрать до сигнала...

*Добавлено через 1 час 0 минут*
Ой, ещё одну выручалку вспомнила! Как же я о ней забыла!?!

Называется *"Катушки и челнок"* 

Только там реквизит нужен - бельевые верёвки. Столько мотков, сколько учавствующих групп. Вызываются команды ( я брала 3) по три человека. Там в мотке вроде 10 м верёвки. Один участник обматывается этой верёвкой полностью по талии. 
По команде второй участник должен на один раз обмотать себя верёвкой и передать её третьему участнику. Суть игры - верёвка должна как можно быстрее перемотаться на талию третьего участника. В конце третий участник должен конец верёвки держать в руках. Под весёлую песню "Верчу-кручу" всё проходит весело. 
Делала его на корпоративах. Не мудрёно, но весело! 

Ой, пока писала, ещё вспомнила! Только он детский. Называется *"Весёлый червячок"*  Игра командная, но без победителей как таковых. Выстраиваются в колонну две команды. Чем длиннее, тем интересней. Все берутся ха талию друг друга и приседают на корточки. Это и есть червячок. Дайте имена червячкам. Они (Червячки) должны делать то, что скажите вы. А вы начинаете рассказ. Если честно, не помню дословно, но придумать можно на ходу. 
Например. Утро. Весёлое солнышко разбудило всех обитателей леса. Проснулись и наши червячки - Моня и Боня. Радостные новому дню они потянуууууулись ТАК ( волна от головы до хвоста - сесть, встать) и ЭДАК ( обратная волна) ... покачали боками... взяли с правого кармана, который находится в середине туловища зубную щётку ( голова перемещается на середину колонны на корточках), почистили зубки... и от радости запрыгали... ( всё на корточках). Затем червячки почесали правый бочок ( на корточках пробежаться и почесать каждого справа)... левый бочок... ( слева) .... Вообщем, прикалывайтесь как хотите! В конце - лёгли червячки спать. Скручиваются в клубок. Чем плотнее - тем лучше... 
Забава очень смешная и весёлая, нравится абсолютна всем!

----------

ЕленаКонстантиновна (10.07.2018), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Vetiver

> А вообще "Времена года" -это палочка выручалочка еще не разу не подводила.


*Анжелла,* это что, тоже игра какая-то? Или я чего-то не поняла?

----------


## Иринья

вот заводилка без реквизита , под шафе - самое то :Ok:  я о ней где-то  в отчетах писАла, еще разок  не поленюсь, ибо классная штука...
Любовный коктейль: участвуют 3-5 пар , я провожу на троих - достаточно и этого количества... перечисляю,  какие алкогольные напитки входят в коктейль страсти - шампанское, водка и коньяк.... пары соответственно этим командам  выполняют задания : шампанское - игривый напиток - парень игриво целует ручку даме; водка - крепкая - дама крепко обнимает кавалера; коньяк - благородный напиток - благородно поднимаем даму на руки.... будьте внимательны! и - водка, шампанское, водка, шампанское, коньяк... и т.д.))))) главное, дамочку полегче подобрать - как бы невзначай))) хотя на моей памяти и  фигуристых подымали, на крайняк - шутя все делали! победителя выбираем аплодисментами, либо все - классные!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
ой-ой! вот эта выручалочка со взрослыми и детьми, тоже без реквизита, на ура всегда! я ее называю НОС К НОСУ: танцуем парами, прикасаясь др к др теми частями тела, которые я называю - нос к носу, живот к животу, спина к спине, попа к попе (дети хором делают -от восторга возглас ВАУили ААА), пятка к пятке и т.д. Тамада комментирует... Можно в пары выбирать детей, дитя+родитель, м+ж ))) и правда выручалка

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Какая лошадь самая гламурная...
> а. Орловский рысак. б. Владимирский тяжеловоз. 
> с. Арабский скакун. д. Ксения Собчак.


ха ха ха))) а в самом деле, какая?

----------


## Natashaku

Спасибо огромное за ваши выручалочки, вы - супер! 
Бывает такое на свадьбе, что нужно "придержать" народ потому, что кто-то еще не подошел... 
Так выручает одно задание, простенькое, но время тянет... 
Спрашиваю молодых, готовы ли они ко вступлению в семейный институт. Да? Проверим... Задание: жениху - назвать все предметы, которые должны находиться на кухне (пусть на своей в будущем), невесте - назвать все предметы, что находяться в гараже. Гости стараются подсказать, иногда заплутать.:biggrin:

----------

Симагина Юлия (16.06.2016)

----------


## Primus

Всем доброго времени суток - вот забежала на форум, вроде отправила нарезки всем желающим - если о ком нечаянно забыла или не дошло - обменивайтесь или напишите - при случае продублирую.

А пишу собственно вот по какой еще теме  - ну одно дело угадайка в большом городе - редко пересекающиеся люди и т.п., другое - когда контингент частенько один и тот же - решила смастерить вариации на тему, так сказать....Угадывать надо будет фразы из фильмов, пойдут они такими же маленькими файлами, задача - назвать фильм. Ну или например коллаж из фраз - кто больше фильмов назовет опять же для двух команд. Правда это немного сложнее сделать технически, чем с музыкой, но думаю через недельку справлюсь. К форумчанам просьба - накидать действительно крылатых выражений советского кино. Я сама в нем плохо ориентируюсь. К примеру таких: "Как стемнеет - приходи на сеновал" "Не виноватая я - он сам пришел!" Махмуд - поджигай". В общем что-то такое известное, чтобы представлять, какие искать фильмы.  Думаю это хорошая идея и воплощение всем пригодится.
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Буча

Primus
Идея хорошая, я первая на очереди, если можно. А пока что в голову пришло сразу.
"Студентка, комсомолка..." (Кавказская пленница). "Пасть порву, редиска", "Эй гражданина, ты туда не ходи, ты сюда ходи снег в башка попадет, совсем мертвый будешь!", "Девушка, а девушка как ВАс зовут? А меня Вася" " Кто ж его посадит, он же памятник!" "Слышь, Доцент, давай червонец пожалуйсто" (из этого фильма можно много взять фраз). "Гюльчитай, открой личико" (Белое солнце в пустыне, там еще что-то про икру) "Кошелек, кошелек, какой кошелек?" (Место встречи изменить нельзя) "Отойдите, а то ложки пропадают" "Я с такими не танцую!" ( это забыла как название Румянова в главной роли) "Скидавай сапоги, власть переменилась" (Свадьба в Малиновке) "Я Буба из Одессы, здрасте!" (Неуловимые мстители). Из Иван Васильеич меняет профессию там кладезь фраз " Танцуют все!" "
"Меня царицы соблазняли, я им не поддался", еще там есть. Можно из Морозки Марфушенька "Мамань!" или "Прынцеса, нет королевна!". 
Вот сразу что на ум пришло, вспомню еще напишу. Из любовь и голуби" Из Мимино " Ларису Ивановну хочу" и там еще прикольная фраза на суде когда друган его свидетелем пришел.

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Девочки, вот крылаты фразы из фильмов

http://savok.name/24-luchshie-sovetskie-filmy.html - здесь напечатано

http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/ - здесь озвучено

Удачи!

----------

Оксенючка (20.03.2016), С.Н. (20.12.2016)

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Девочки, вот крылаты фразы из фильмов
> 
> http://savok.name/24-luchshie-sovetskie-filmy.html - здесь напечатано
> 
> http://www.perlodrom.ru/kino/ - здесь озвучено
> 
> Удачи!


Спасибо большое! Давно искала такую подборку! Эта игра очень выручает когда народ устал от активных конкурсов.

В ответ хочу напомнить очень известную, бородатую игру!
На внимание

Проводить можно, как на свадьбе, так и на юбилее, и копроратив подойдёт.
Первый вопрос к первому участнику, как его зовут? (Татьяна)
А затем спросить если ещё совпадения (люди поднимают руку)
Затем вопрос второму участнику, под каким знаком зодака вы родились?
Опять считаем совпадения
Третий вопрос, в каком году по восточному гороскопу родились
Четвёртый, чем любите заниматься в свободное от работы время
И пятый, о чём мечтаете

А затем вопрос всем гостям - Хорошая ли у вас память? (на любой ответ да или нет - предлагаете проверить)
И вспоминаем сколько у нас Татьян
Сколько родившихся в таком то созвездии
Сколько в такой то год
Сколько любяших заниматься
Сколько мечтающих
А теперь скажите какой вопрос, я всем задала первым? (подвох)
Правильный ответ - ХОРОШАЯ ли у вас память!

Я провожу на разных праздниках по разному. На юбилее все вопросы имениннику. На свадьбе по очереди молодожёнам Корпоратив - перемещаюсь по залу!
Вот!!!

----------


## Нюся

*ТатьянаВВ*,
  И как вывод - за что пьем в результате?:smile:

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> *ТатьянаВВ*,
>   И как вывод - за что пьем в результате?:smile:


Если нашёлся тот, кто ответил правильно, то ему и слово! Как самому внимательному! :smile: Если же нет, то на ваше усмотрение! Можно про именинника сказать, я чаще именное говорю, на свадьбе - за молодожёнов! А на корпоративе провожу в самом начале - так что самый внимательный к подчинённым кто? :Aga:

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

ВОПРОСЫ: 

1.Расположи этих животных в зависимости от твоего отношения к ним (начни с того, что больше нравится): Корова, Тигр, Овца, Лошадь, Свинья. 

2.Напиши по одному определению (прилагательному) к каждому из этих слов: Собака,Кошка, Крыса, Чай, Море. 

3. Подумай о ком-то, кто тебя знает и кто важен для тебя. Соотнеси их с определенным цветом (по одному человеку на один цвет): Желтый, Оранжевый, Красный, Белый, Зеленый. 

4. Представь, что ты видишь со стороны свои похороны. Каковы твои ощущения и первая мысль? 

5. Представь, что ты сидишь в одиночестве в пустой белой комнате. Опиши свои ощущения. 

6. Ты идешь по пустыне и натыкаешься на огромную стену. Твои действия. 

7. Представь, что ты на Земле в полном одиночестве.Что ты будешь делать? 

8. Напиши свое любимое число и день недели. 

ОТВЕТЫ: 

1. Корова - карьера; Тигр - честь/достоинство; Овца - любовь; Лошадь - семья; Свинья - деньги. 

2. Собака-описание самого себя; Кошка-партнер; Крыса-враг; Чай-интерес к сексу; Море-твоя жизнь. 

3. Желтый - тот, кого ты никогда не забудешь; Оранжевый - тот, кого ты считаешь лучшим другом; Красный - тот, кого ты действительно любишь; Белый - твой близнец по духу; Зеленый - тот, кого ты будешь помнить до конца жизни. 

4. Так ты воспринимаешь свою жизнь. 

5. Это твое отношение к смерти. 

6. А так ты относишься к трудностям и препятствиям. 

7. В этом твоя истинная цель в жизни. 

8. Сделай приятное стольким людям, какого твоё любимое число и желание исполниться в назначенный день!!

----------


## vz_event

Я назвала игру  "Суперстар КЗ(Казахстан), в Америке это "Американ Попайдл", в России помоему "Ты звезда"... Берем парней, девушек в любом количестве, из реквизита хорошие песни на русском языке с широким спектром действия))))Например Бьянка "Как на нашем во дворе были танцы....", "Жил да был за углом черный кот" и т.д. Игра заключается в том, что каждому участнику дается отрезок песни с начала до первого припева и он должен петь  в микрофон, изображать при этом все, о чем поется в песне....))))Иногда такое  выделывают, тут главное песенки подабрать...."Я сошла с ума, мне нужна она")))) Билан "Я так хочу тебя,  я так люблю тебя, как воздух и  вода, ты мне одна нужна всегда"))))))))) можно даже дуэты.....Выручает всегда! Потом по аплодисментам выбираем победителя...

----------

cebyuliya (07.12.2015)

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

ИСПОЛНЕНИЕ ЖЕЛАНИЙ
Ведущий предлагает гостям по очереди говорить вслух свое заветное желание и вслед за этим тянуть карточку, на которой написано «Судьба».
Текст на картах:
1.	Поздравляем. Вы выиграете в лото-миллион, если купите миллион билетов.
2.	Конечно, исполнится. И вы выйдете замуж за продавца «комка».
3.	Возьмите удочку, пойдите на реку, поймайте щуку, ей и скажите свое желание.
4.	Не ешьте ничего 50 дней, желание и исполнится.
5.	Исполнится, но за три ваучера.
6.	Желание исполнится. Пейте уксус. Но понемногу. По стакану на ночь.
7.	Исполнится на одном из новогодних балов. Ходите на балы каждый день.
8.	Вы, конечно, в этом году выйдете замуж. И даже три раза.
9.	Ваше желание не простое, а очень простое. Загадайте посложней.
10.	Желание будет исполняться весь месяц, но три раза в день.
11.	Желание исполнится. Ваши веснушки сойдут. Но кудри разовьются.
12.	Желание исполнится сегодня в 12 часов ночи на кладбище деревни Гадюкино. Спешите. Надо же, как Вам повезло.

----------


## Осипова Наталья Васильевн

Заранее приготовьте по 2 шейных платка на пару. Участники разбиваются по парам (жеребьевка, желательно, чтобы пара состояла из мужчины и женщины) и завязывают платки друг другу на шее. Затем по команде ведущего партнеры принимаются развязывать платки друг у друга зубами. Какая пара сделает это быстрей - та и выиграла. 


***
Вызываются несколько пар. Игрокам-мужчинам выдаются толстые зимние рукавицы. Их задача - как можно быстрее застегнуть большее количество пуговиц на рубашке или халате, который надевается поверх одежды их партнерше по игре.

*Добавлено через 4 часа 41 минуту*
Вот еще одна игра.
"Кто есть кто"

Раздаете всем присутствующим по небольшому листочку бумаги.
И предлагаете написать 5 названий животных или птиц.
И подписать этот листочек, чтобы было понятно. кто его автор.
Затем собираете эти записки и рассказываете всем "Кто есть кто".
Например, у вас в руках записка от Ивана:

Крокодил
Черепаха
Орел
Попугай
Гусь

Значит вы можете рассказать про Ивана, что
Дома он - крокодил
С друзьями он - черепаха
В любви он - орел
Все думают, что он - попугай
А на самом деле он - гусь

*Добавлено через 4 часа 46 минут*
"Толстощёкий губошлёп"

Вызывается 2 участника. Перед каждым - блюдце с леденцовыми конфетами (барбариски, мятные и т.д.) Каждый берёт по одной конфете, разворачивает, ложит в рот и с конфетой во рту говорит :"Толстощёкий губошлёп"
Затем ложат ещё по одной конфете, повторяют фразу и т.д. Конфеты глотать нельзя. Побеждает тот, кто с большим количеством конфет во рту скажет фразу.

----------

monika-il (04.07.2020)

----------


## хухрындик

Хочу предложить Вам конкурс - аналог "Угадай мелодию" именно с песнями. Подборку делал на ретро-тематику. В каждом архивчике - отрезок для угадывания и песня целиком, причем песни отредактированы и начинаются с самых ярких моментов.
Удачи.
Конкурс угадай мелодию:
http:/*************.com/files/jnqys6vd8 - Миллион алых роз 
http:/*************.com/files/zprzm7ebk - Я буду долго гнать велосипед
http:/*************.com/files/ux26hvsmn - Феличита 
http:/*************.com/files/qabc4u8u7 - Американ Бой 
http:/*************.com/files/t8s81jql4 - У природы нет плохой погоды
http:/*************.com/files/1mgk3v1oo - Бродячие артисты
http:/*************.com/files/x76a9i1gk - Студент (Из Вагантов)
http:/*************.com/files/kl56k4za3 - Чингизхан

http:/*************.com/files/n6o9tqmif - Детство (Шатунов)
http:/*************.com/files/86587vdck - Было, было, было
http:/*************.com/files/54mkhlz73 - Касабланка
http:/*************.com/files/oc8slaa4f - Тундра
http:/*************.com/files/kx5u2189h - Синий иней
http:/*************.com/files/eis66a3av - Младший лейтенант
http:/*************.com/files/xbdfog8ni - Белый теплоход

http:/*************.com/files/dxfxot5aw - Эскадрон
http:/*************.com/files/cfdmw0wan - Калимба де луна
http:/*************.com/files/aidifwyfx - Мадонна (Серов)
http:/*************.com/files/no5t32azr - Старая мельница
http:/*************.com/files/bgxbxmq5a - Не сыпь мне соль на рану
http:/*************.com/files/os4i77952 - Братец Луи
http:/*************.com/files/n5ucl8eut - Казанова
http:/*************.com/files/cvw4hnutp - Уходило лето

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Конкурс угадай мелодию


Дим, а что бесплатно нельзя скачать?

----------


## Сенова Оксана

палочка выручалочка ( советую попробовать) 
бла бла........., а есть среди вас водители со стажем.?
 тогда повторите пословицу. 
ЕДУ Я ПО ВЫБОИНАМ С ВЫБОИН НЕ ВЫЕДУ Я
 (  попробуйте сами  :Aga: )

----------


## XonixMuth

Так расскажи, пожалуйста, правила игры подробнее, а также обязанности Мастера
  Тем более есть опыт. Да здесь вообще Мастеров... столько пишущей братии
  Может, я видела что-то немного другое... там просто народ по очереди описывал действия своих героев... соединиться вместе они ещё не успели на тот момент, что я читала.
  В любом случае правила нужны
Панч, а ты где??

----------


## Вета

> У меня игра-выручалка - "Угадай имя!"
> Я  о ней писала уже, повторюсь.
> На листе пишете имя - и под любым предлогом предлагаете его публике угадать.


Предлог: Узнать у молодых по секрету (прямо на свадьбе) имя для сыночка и для доченьки (например, жених - для сына, невеста - для дочки, или наоборот...). Все собравшиеся деньги от игры  - первенцу на памперсы.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> А в моей сумочке всегда лежит метровая лента, которой портнихи пользуются. Когда толпа тяжелая на подьём вызываю самого большого мужчину и самых красивых женщин, перед этим говорю. что в нашем зале все женщины самые красивые.  Далее объявляю приз той, которая угадает обём талии представленного экземпляра мужского пола. Девушкам дается время и возможность обнять, потрогать, обоити и тд измеряемого и сказать свой вариан, а в итоге просто производим действительный замер и определяем победительничу.


Есть такая традиция, чтоб малыш у новобрачных был здоровенький, надо чтобы самый крепкий мужчина полежал на коленках у молодых супругов. Все дружненько выбираем такого  мужчину на нашей свадьбе. Аплодисменты! Проходите за призом!Чтобы малыш у нашей пары был красивым, на коленках должна полежать самая красивая девушка свадьбы! Нет, я не могу выбрать - все красавицы! Подходите к нам! Но, кто же будет лежать на коленках у молодых?! Надо все таки определиться!Девушки, вам задание - угадайте объём талии самого крепкого мужчины нашей свадьбы!... Выбираем ЕЁ! И они оба по очереди прикладываются на коленки к сидящим молодожёнам! :biggrin:

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## Порубовы

> Угадывать надо будет фразы из фильмов, пойдут они такими же маленькими файлами, задача - назвать фильм.


угадать фильм - это очень просто. будут кричать все.
есть идея, чтобы отгадывали не название фильма, а продолжали фразу из фильма.
тогда надо крылатые фразы обрезать  - а гостям их продолжить.



> ну одно дело угадайка в большом городе - редко пересекающиеся люди и т.п., другое - когда контингент частенько один и тот же - решила смастерить вариации на тему, так сказать


вариации следующие:
*апош* - когда песня с текстом выворачивается наизнанку. в програмке Adobe Audition удобно делать.
*оливье* - когда в плюсовой песне слова меняются местами - в разнобой. 
в этом случае можно и усложнять - перемешивать несколько песен.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> Дим, а что бесплатно нельзя скачать?


можно. главное терпение.

----------


## ruslava

*Порубовы*,
 а че так все сложно???? люди приходят отдыхать и веселиться, а вы предлагаете их грузить вывернутыми наизнанку песнями и фразами...:wink:
Это не игры-выручалки, а игры, способствующие расхолодить обстановку и завести публику в тупик... (мое мнение)

----------


## shoymama

*ruslava*,

Русь, апож провела 23-го на выпускном для четвероклашек. Пошел на ура!!!

----------


## Порубовы

*ruslava*, сложно это в плане подготовки. труд не малый. 
те же вывернутые наизнанку песни - далеко не все легко угадываются. надо отфильтровать, выбрать самые лёгкие и тогда никого ты не будешь этим напрягать. а вот хорошая реакция будет. людям так приятно выиграть в чём-то непривычном, честно.
и мы ж не убеждаем никого делать это всегда. *Primus* подняла вопрос об альтернативной угадайке, на тот случай, когда в обычную уже люди наигрались и не на одном празднике. мы и написали варианты.

*Добавлено через 22 часа 31 минуту*



> Я о ней писала уже, повторюсь.
> На листе пишете имя - и под любым предлогом предлагаете его публике угадать. Но - одно НО - вариант принимается, если на тарелочку ложите денежку - достоинство купюры значения не имеет.
> Угадавший - забирает себе весь призовой фонд.


Ещё раз спасибо за игру! Сегодня первый раз попробовали на юбилее. очень-очень азартно! бомба просто!

----------


## ruslava

*Порубовы*,
 я только не пойму, почему вы ставите мне отрицательную репутацию, и подписываетесь: Спасибо за азартную игру...??? Это что? издевательство? или прикол такой?
Я если даже и не согласна с кем-то и пишу свое замечание в репутации (или предложение), то стараюсь это делать только под плюсовой репутацией.
А мне уже не раз пишут в комментарии на какой-то мой пост или предложение: нет, лучше в этом месте не хлопать, а топать.... при этом лепят минус...
неприятно как-то:wink:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ruslava*
Руслана, у тебя скорее всего не отрицательный отзыв, а нулевой. Отрицательный - это красный квадратик. А от Порубовых должен быть синий. т.к. вес репутации у них пока ноль. Не растраивайся и посмотри ещё раз.

----------


## Георг70

> оливье - когда в плюсовой песне слова меняются местами - в разнобой. 
> в этом случае можно и усложнять - перемешивать несколько песен.


А можно попросить вас один пример оливье?

----------


## Порубовы

> я только не пойму, почему вы ставите мне отрицательную репутацию, и подписываетесь: Спасибо за азартную игру...??? Это что? издевательство? или прикол такой?


извини, затупили видимо. плохо пока с репутацией разобрались. может и ещё кому уже минус вместо плюса поставили. будем исправятся. это правда ошибка, а не стёб.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*



> А можно попросить вас один пример оливье?


http://porubovy.at.ua/index/0-19 только по мультикам делали как то давно. для детских праздников. дети угадывают легко.

----------


## Георг70

> http://porubovy.at.ua/index/0-19 только по мультикам делали как то давно. для детских праздников. дети угадывают легко.


спасибо. Понял. Да, дети это быстренько угадают.

----------


## елена рощина

*Порубовы*,
Спасибо за оливье! пригодится! а можно спросить,что за "диагноз " объясните  пжалстааа!  заранее спасибки!

----------


## Порубовы

> а можно спросить,что за "диагноз " объясните пжалстааа! заранее спасибки!


http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....24#post2343624
это в теме про медиков был конкурс. кратко: они слушают отрывок песни и ставят диагноз певцу.
в минусовках наоборот - вы говорите диагноз, а они должны вспомнить симптомы - слова песни.

----------

заенька (03.01.2019)

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....24#post2343624
> это в теме про медиков был конкурс. кратко: они слушают отрывок песни и ставят диагноз певцу.
> в минусовках наоборот - вы говорите диагноз, а они должны вспомнить симптомы - слова песни.


*Молодцы!* До такого я бы не додумалась!!! СУПЕР!!! Особенно в предверии ДНЯ МЕДИКА!

----------


## Порубовы

так это не мы придумали. это *Римма Казань* в теме про медиков написала, а сама в свою очередь тоже где-то на форуме нашла.

----------


## 1tatka

Заранее извеняюсь если повторюсь.
игра за столом: типа "что наравиться и не нравится в соседе", берем пупса (представим) и пускаем по кругу все говорят куда хотят его поцеловать или что сделать не повторяясь, потом объявляем что это надо проделать с соседом слева.  Проходит очень прикольно. Не судите строго я только учусь.

----------


## ЖасМи

> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....24#post2343624


Ребята -  :Ok: . От диагноза "венерологии", еле из под стола вылезла от смеха!

----------


## Aniani

> Спасибо огромное за ваши выручалочки, вы - супер! 
> Бывает такое на свадьбе, что нужно "придержать" народ потому, что кто-то еще не подошел... 
> Так выручает одно задание, простенькое, но время тянет... 
> Спрашиваю молодых, готовы ли они ко вступлению в семейный институт. Да? Проверим... Задание: жениху - назвать все предметы, которые должны находиться на кухне (пусть на своей в будущем), невесте - назвать все предметы, что находяться в гараже. Гости стараются подсказать, иногда заплутать.:biggrin:


Здравствуйте! А аукцион предметов кухонного обихода , начинающихся с буква "К" проводили? Смешно проходит. А если принимать в зачет коврики и прочее  притянутое "за уши" еще и метражно. Главное быгывать, призывать гостей к поддержке, давать право на помощь зала. короче подогревать

----------


## Порубовы

видели, как одна ведущая у нас в городе проводит... ну это даже не конкурс.
она просто говорит:
давайте посмотрим, как хорошо вы помните старые песни.
начинает петь песню, а гости все вместе должны продолжить.
никто ничего не выигрывает. 
но при этом было у всех хорошее настроение и 10 минут заполненного праздника.

----------


## Djazi

> видели, как одна ведущая у нас в городе проводит... ну это даже не конкурс.
> она просто говорит:
> давайте посмотрим, как хорошо вы помните старые песни.
> начинает петь песню, а гости все вместе должны продолжить.
> никто ничего не выигрывает.
> но при этом было у всех хорошее настроение и 10 минут заполненного праздника.


А я, ещё к тому же, распечатала эти самые старые песни о главном на листиках и раздаю гостям. А там текст по куплету и припеву, 10 песен. Включаем нарезки, я запеваю в микрофон, гости подпевают,  прислушиваюсь, кто хорошо поёт и подношу микрофон и уже гость поёт. Здорово выручает, когда гости хотят попеть под гармошку, а гармониста...нет!

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Порубовы

не знаем, писал кто-то или нет, так-что заранее извините за повтор, если что.

опять не конкурс, а только тычка. когда, к примеру, проводишь викторину, и правильный ответ дают хором, призов на всех просто нет, говоришь:
поднимите руку те, кто дал правильный ответ.... а теперь положите себе на голову...
и погладьте!!!! потому что вы - МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

всегда на ура проходит эта дежурная отмазка.)))

----------

monika-il (04.07.2020), Елена33в (25.08.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## shoymama

Класс! Надо попробовать.

----------


## Gestiya

*Нарисуйте слона*.
Не важно, что вы не художник, пусть даже он получится похожим на трактор...
- так примерно разговариваете с гостями, которые сидят за столами (реквизит - бумага и карандаши). Очень хорошо идет в клубе "Кому за...", если за столами М и Ж.
Обязательно предупредить, чтобы не подглядывали друг к другу и не разговаривали.
Потом сигнал: - Достаточно, положите карандаш.
Вы начинаете двать разъяснения. Просите их смотреть на свои рисунки.
И объяснения:  Слон - это Вы сами.
*Спина*. Если спина покатая - на тебя где сядешь, там и слезешь. Если на спине слона удобно сидеть - Вы -человек покладистый, из вас можно веревки вить.
*Живот*.Живот мягкий, слон сытый - Вы человек добрый.Живот резкий, прямой горизонтальной линией - корыстный. Слон худой, живот втянут - жадный.
*Голова.* Наличие ушей говорит об интеллекте.Уши в движении - интеллект растущий. Забыл нарисовать уши - без интеллекта.
*Глаза* говорят о способности самоконтроля. нет глаз - безконтрольный.
*Клыки* - арессивность. Нет клыков - не агрессивен.
*Хвост* - эгоизм (у стоящего в профиль слона хвост не виден), большой, торчащий хвост - сильный эгоизм. 
И самым последним показываем *хобот*. - Хобот - это сексуальная озабоченность. Если хобот к ногам, то озабоченность - в дом. Если от ног - то сексуальность на сторону. Если хобот трубит - то кричишь о своей проблеме. Если кольцами, то - "кобелино лоретти".
После этого теста обявляется танец обоюдного приглашения. И формируются пары.

----------

Марина0402 (06.12.2019)

----------


## Элен

*Порубовы*,
 как прикольно :Ok: 
Подними руку,положи на голову и погладь,потому что ты - Молодчинка.:smile:

----------


## shoymama

*Gestiya*
Галь, спасибо. Было где-то, да потерялось. Умница, что выложила :Ok:

----------


## Порубовы

> Подними руку,положи на голову и погладь,потому что ты - Молодчинка.


да, очень хорошо идёт. даже дважды за вечер стреляет. у нас есть анкета по молодым и там есть два вопроса очевидные до невераятия, один из которых для примера:
жених любит невесту за :
ум
красоту
доброту
за то что она идеал

естественно правильный ответ дают хором. а потом такой же вопрос про невесту и опять хор голосов.

тогда первый раз говоришь эту отмазку но уточняя: поднимите ПРАВУЮ  ручку.
а второй раз говоришь: вы действительно все молодцы!!! и знаете, вас же ещё ваша левая рука не гладила!

----------

monika-il (04.07.2020)

----------


## 1tatka

Дорогие форумчане!! Подскажите пожалуйста, в какие игры, конкурсы можно провести с детьми в автобусе, будем ехать часа 3 туда и 3 обратно. Хотелось их развлечь, занять, чем-нибуть. Дети 12-15 лет

----------


## Порубовы

пойте песни на какую то букву, 
играйте в слова на три буквы - как в города, но слова из трёх букв, посмотрите по
разным форумам раздел "игры" - почти все они подходят для игр в дороге

----------


## shoymama

Можете и в почту поиграть. Пусть письма друг другу пишут :Ok:  возраст как раз тот!

----------


## 1tatka

СПАСИБО ВАМ ! МЫ УЖЕ СЬЕЗДИЛИ. ИГРАЛИ В ПЕРЕВЕРТЫШИ, ОТГАДЫВАЛИ ШУТОЧНЫЕ ЗАГАДКИ . ЗА ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ ОТВЕТЫ ДАВАЛА ПРОСТО КРУГЛОЕ ПЕЧЕНЬЕ. ЕСТЬ НЕ ХОТЕЛИ, НО ЕСЛИ ЭТО МЕДАЛИ ТО ДАВАЙ ВСЕМ.
ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ВСЕМ ВАМ И ФОРУМУ. :Ok:

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## лека

Меня выручают эти конкурсы (вроде не видела в темах, или пока дочитаешь все забудешь, ну если повторяюсь извините):
конкурс: Тесный круг.
Все участники (заранее)во время перерыва или пока сидят за столом  пишут на листе название какой-нибудь части тела (листы пускаю с двух сторн) После танцев прошу задержаться и поиграть, все становятся в круг смотрю, чтоб стоял мужчина потом женщина, на одном листе пишу правая рука, на другом левая рука, и под веселую музыку обявляю, что сейчас правой рукой берем правого соседа за ....(то, что написано в листе), и левого соседа берем за ....( то, что написано во 2 листе)
Если не написаны в листах (не знаю как назвать) интимные места попа, грудь добовляю сама. Только когда переставляем одну руку, вторая держится на том же месте. И так до конца списка.  Однажды совпала пятка и нос  интересная поза была.

Конкурс: Запоминалки
 В ряд выстраиваются 4 женщины, напротив выстраиваются 4 мужчины , (только не очень близко и в пары не встают муж с женой)
Объявляйте что мужчины поворачиваются спиной к дамам, 
Ведущий предлагает вспомнить 1 мужчине кокого цвета платье у напарницы
                                             2 мужчина вспоминает какие сережки
                                             3 мужчина вспоминает какая прическа
                                             4 мужчина вспоминает какого цвета туфли.
Побеждает правильно вспомнивший мужчина. во многих случаях вспоминают только платье, а иногда даже платья не вспомнят. Только конкурс провожу после середины банкета.

Конкурс: Аплодисменты
 Две команды по 5 чел.
Каждой команде ведущий показывает какой-то ритм из 8-10 хлопков. Участники прослушав его пытаются повторить, но не каждый в отдельности, а делая каждый по одному хлопку. Дается три попытки каждой команде, та у которой лучше получится победитель.

----------

olgaleona (08.03.2019), заенька (03.01.2019)

----------


## klass

О, спасибо, что напомнили незаслуженно забытый мною конкурс! Я про "Тесный круг". Действительно, прикольно проходит! Только, я заранее на маленьких карточках заготовила название частей тела. Просто ставлю всех в круг М/Ж, а затем быстренько раздаю эти карточки. Запомнили? Собрала. А далее на "раз, два, три" беремся за то, что у вас написано было у соседа справа и слева. Молодожены в это время в середине (или юбиляр). Спрашиваю молождоженов: что это по-вашему? Давайте еще раз! И зафиксировали. Какие могут быть варианты?... Это Кама-Сутра! И если через 100 лет вы вдруг, забудите, что это такое, включтье видеозапись нашего вечера и сразу вспомните! Смех обеспечен! А дальше исходя их ситуации: ламбада, или медляк.

----------


## 1tatka

Не знаю, где спросить. Помогите подскажите пожалуйста, какие призы вы используете, как поощрение для выигравших взрослых в конкурсах на корпоративах и т. п. Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело.
Зарание СПОСИБО за отклики!!
Извините, но повторяюсь

----------


## Порубовы

думали, темой промахнулись. ответ тут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...46#post2362546

----------


## marri

Всем привет!
Провожу конкурс на всех празд. .
"Губки бантиком, бровки домикои!"
Вызывается 5 человек( мож.жен. а мож. и мужч.)
раздаю каж. по крыш. от коробка.
1. задача надеть кр. короб. на нос.
2.задача снять кр.коробка, при этом руки за спиной, и нельзя наклоняться.
Такие прикольн. грим. :Vah:

----------


## Сычь

> палочка выручалочка ( советую попробовать) 
> бла бла........., а есть среди вас водители со стажем.?
>  тогда повторите пословицу. 
> ЕДУ Я ПО ВЫБОИНАМ С ВЫБОИН НЕ ВЫЕДУ Я
>  (  попробуйте сами )


Красавица !!!!
просто класс, обязательно обыграю на самого трезвого гостя.... :Ok:

----------


## optimistka17

> Я про "Тесный круг". Действительно, прикольно проходит!


А я когда-то делала *большой кубик*( Кажется из под чайника )остался.Оклеила грани разноцветными квадратами На них наклеила набранные на компьютере части тела.. 
6 граней-6 частей тела. Соответственно , бросали *кубик* ,как обычно бросают, когда играют в домино.
 Первый бросок- часть тела дамы. Второй бросок- часть тела мужчины. Соприкоснулись ...
Новые броски- новые позы. И так 4-5 различных поз. Хотя бы раз - *наверняка будет что-то прикольное* 
Потом ,правда,у меня кубик куда-то потерялся, а новый сделать недосуг... Вот прочла сейчас и вспомнилось...

----------


## Моняша

Привет форумчане! Хочу поделиться игрой, из реквизита 2а воздушных шарика.. Она выручает потянуть время и выявить самых активных на мероприятии. Провожу везде от Корпоратива до детских мероприятий (Д.Р. 9-13 лет). Выбираю участников так, если свадьба, то первых участников вызывает жених (одного гостя), а другого невеста. На корпоративе двух первых участников вызывает Директор. Ну и т.д.
Пока участники выходят, говорю что им предстоит поучаствовать, только в первом туре игры, а тот кто проиграет из них, на замену себе позовёт, кого посчитает достойным бороться в игре дальше. Игра из себя представляет 5ть мини игр. Длительность зависит только от ваших комментариев и шуток, ну и конечно от прикольных участников.
1. «Поздравление» Участникам необходимо говорить пожелания в честь….(в зависимости от мероприятия) по одному слову, по очереди. Кто не сумел сказать слово пожелания и я успела сосчитать до 3ёх, выбывает из первой игры и зовёт того, кого захочет. А первый игрок остаётся на месте и ждёт следующего соперника.
2. «Телефон» Спрашиваем номер телефона (моб. или дом, не важно) у каждого участника. У кого последняя цифра телефона окажется меньше, тот и проигрывает.
3. «Считалочка» У участника, который только, что подошёл спрашиваем, знает ли он детскую считалочку (если не может вспомнить помогаем). И говорю, что как только я умолкну он должен посчитаться с соперником и начинать считать он может как с себя, так и с другого участника. Естественно, в этой считалке, кто-то вышел.
4. «Шарики» Выдаём каждому участнику по шарику и говорим, что пока мы с гостями считаем до десяти, они должны надуть шарик. Только шарик того размера, какой им больше всего нравиться. После, того как надули, говорю; Наверное вы подумали, что суть конкурса в том кто больше надует шарик? А мы на самом деле проверяли у кого больше ветра в голове (у кого больше шарик). Этот участник и проигрывает.
5. «Принц, Принцесса, Дракон» Это альтернатива детской игры Камень, Ножницы, Бумага, только в лицах. Просим участников сначала показать Принца (сначала один участник показал, затем второй) Самое славное, что при показе каждого персонажа они должны произнести какой-то Звук! (Например: Принц – Кия, кия, кия, сама для примера им показываю, но они сами могут придумывать) Затем показываем Принцессу (Хи,хи,хи Ха,ха,ха (смешно когда это делают мужчины) Затем Дракона (Рычание). После этого показа некоторые думают, что уже всё закончилось. А это была только репетиция. Теперь ставим их к друг другу спиной и с гостями считаем до трёх. На счёт три они должны развернуться к друг другу лицом и показать любого из трёх персонажей и произнести звук, к этому герою. Итак играется три раза. А победителя в этом конкурсе выбираем так: Принц побеждает Дракона, Дракон похищает Принцессу, Принцесса очаровывает Принца. Но в результате уже не важно, кто победил. И аплодисментами и призами награждаем финалистов. Если призов нет, всегда выручает фраза: Ваши призы заждались Вас на ваших столах.
Может кому пригодиться. Эти мини конкурсы (а их было 12) проводились на Новый год. Один конкурс – один час, таким образом образно доходили до Нового года.

----------

Аллник (20.09.2016), заенька (03.01.2019)

----------


## Сычь

ЯЯЯЯЯ Я сазрел .... и так всем агромное спасибо..асобенна аптимистке за её каменты....и за кубик.!!!...кубик сделаю абизательно ......от меня такой вклад.
На Ура всегда проходит игра ....я её называю ЧТО ГДЕ КОГДА..по аналгоии с передачей.....
Вибирается 2 команды раздаются напечатаные буквы на личте А4....каждой команде по комплекту букв. Выбираются капитаны и по моей команде капитаны начинают выстраивать загаданые мною слова. Причём буквы из рук в руки не передаються и сами гости тусуются как калода между собой и выстраиваются в слова:

14 человек, 2 команды (Слово : АКРАБАТ)

Название Команд:
1.	Ай Да Мы
2.	А Мы Не Хуже

Игра заключается в следующем: я вам даю задание а вы должны очень быстро построится в слово которое я загадываю,кто быстрее, тот и выйграл….

1.	Морское животное отряда членистоногих – КРАБ
2.	 Животное живущее под землёй КРОТ
3.	Как называется площадка для тенниса – КОРТ
4.	Единица измерения алмаза – КАРАТ
5.	Ядовитая змея – КОБРА
6.	Домашнее животное – КОТ
7.	Как по другому назвать повозку – АРБА
8.	Многообразное перекрытие в стене – АРКА
9.	 Последнее построить слово из всех имеющихся у Вас букв – АКРОБАТ

ПОБЕДИЛА команда ………….со счётом.


Да на крайнем мироприятии у меня составили слово РАБОТКА!....обычно все складывают АКРОБАТ..а тут ....я не ожидал но засчитали....Музыку ставлю Рок - н - Ролл....
ДВИЖУХА ВАМ И АЗАРТ ОБЕСПЕЧЕНЫ...разогревает на Ура !!!!
И Весело и балельщикик появдляются ввизжат все ....в общем папробуйте ...

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019)

----------


## Елена-Забава

> Игра-гадание "А что мы за компания?"


Спасибо!Хочу рассказать как я провела ее на юбилее.Вывела Цыган(костюмы,парики),познакомила с гостями, юбиляру-пожелания.Потом "Цыганочка",сама подключилась с середины танца.Объявила себя цыганкой,предложили погадать и ,пока я пела "Ежедневно меняется мода",цыганки раздавали гостям билетики гадания-предсказания.А потом уже и гадания персональные,начиная с юбиляра.Здорово получилось - большой блок и гости были в восторге,всё просили погадать,загадывая число.Спасибо ещё раз!

----------


## Лариса888

*vz_event*,
 Добрый день ! 
Скиньте мне , пожалуйста , нарезку на конкурс * Угадай желание*
Большое спасибо!
la-ri-sa2008@mail.ru

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
*sokolixa*,
 Я немного подругому провожу этот конкурс
Беру на каждого*настоящего мущину* по две дамы .Они берут его под руку одна с одной , а другая с другой стороны. Далее они танцуют под весёлую музыку , когда музыка останавливается , мущина садится , а дамы берёт на руки .Основное правило - ноги дамы на мущине - принимаюся мужские части тела - рука , нога , голова , шея и остальные интимные...
Кто не посадил обе дамы - выбавает.попробуйте , у меня он всегда - на ура проходит!!

----------


## Касатик

Вставлю свои пять копеек....:rolleyes: Я уже где-то писала, но повторюсь!
В начале вечера, после 1-3 тостов, я обращаюсь к гостям, и прошу их сказать, каким должен быть юбилей, (свадьба), а усамой в руках табличка с надписью "незабываемый", сразу ни разу никто не говорит! Получается интересный диалог. Потом, когда назвавшему вручен первый за вечер приз, я предлагаю гостям не расстраиваться и попытать судьбу с загаднным (написанным на табличке) словом, отвечающим на вопрос : Каким должен быть по-вашему юбиляр (молодожены).......пошли варианты, а мой - "смущенный". 
Надеюсь, я вас не запутала?:redface:
Спасибо за тему - много почерпнула!!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------

Аллник (20.09.2016), заенька (03.01.2019)

----------


## Мальвинка

> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....24#post2343624
> это в теме про медиков был конкурс. кратко: они слушают отрывок песни и ставят диагноз певцу.
> в минусовках наоборот - вы говорите диагноз, а они должны вспомнить симптомы - слова песни.


Порубовы  
Артём и Таня, если не сложно продублируйте еще раз. Ссылка потерялась из-за раздела форума.

----------


## Владаня

> На Ура всегда проходит игра ....я её называю ЧТО ГДЕ КОГДА..по аналгоии с передачей.....
> Вибирается 2 команды раздаются напечатаные буквы на личте А4....каждой команде по комплекту букв. Выбираются капитаны и по моей команде капитаны начинают выстраивать загаданые мною слова. Причём буквы из рук в руки не передаються и сами гости тусуются как калода между собой и выстраиваются в слова:
> 14 человек, 2 команды (Слово : АКРАБАТ)


Есть еще одна игра, которая проводиться по аналогии "Что? Где? Когда?":
Называется "КИ-РО-СА"
Суть та же, надо составить ответ на вопрос не меняясь буквами, а меняясь местами. Только в команде всего 3 человека. И на каждом листке напечатано по одной букве с каждой стороны: на первом буквы К-И, на втором Р-О, на третьем С-А. Т.е. нужно не только место себе нужное найти, а еще и листочек в руках перевернуть. Задания самые простые: 
1. Любимая еда китайцев - Рис 
2. Женское имя - Ира
3. Подводный обитатель с клешнями - Рак
4. Любимый напиток детей - Сок
и т.д.
За каждый правильный ответ команда получает 1 бал. Выигрывает самая смекалистая команда. :biggrin:

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## Порубовы

> Порубовы
> Артём и Таня, если не сложно продублируйте еще раз. Ссылка потерялась из-за раздела форума.


http://porubovy.at.ua/index/0-19 - здесь нарезки.

----------

заенька (03.01.2019)

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Из серии - "Составь слово"
Две команды по 8 человек держат соответствующую букву из слова «ПРАЗДНИК». 

ВОПРОСЫ:
1.  Богиня Победы в древнегреческой мифологии?   Ника
2. Так называется пресноводная рыба?    Карп
3. Презент, подарок?    Дар
4. Устное или письменное распоряжение вышестоящего лица?    Приказ 
5. Короткие брюки или остров в Средиземном море?        Капри
6. Мифологический герой - сын Дедала, покоривший небо?     Икар 
7. Пряность        Кинза
8. Это носят на голове?          Парик
9. Карточная масть или холодное оружие?          Пика
10. Что у нас сегодня?      Праздник

----------


## optimistka17

> и т.д.


 А может продолжишь?( принимаются просьбы от ленивых?:smile:)

----------


## Янат

Всем привет! Была недавно в Турции и у нас в отеле проводила анимационная команда конкурс между командой девчонок 3 человека и мужиков 3 . 1 этап по очереди поем строчку из песни , кто больше , девчата победили ! второй конкурс - пьем пиво из одного бокала из трубочек - девчата победили!!! Весь зал болеет за своих ! 3 конкурс 1-надувает шарик, 2- завязывает, 3-садится попой и его лопает !Девчата победили! Дальше конкурс пародий - переодеваем мужиков и девчат, ставим попсу, типа Глюкозы песенку про попу  и т.д. , ставим все командам оценки ! Дальше -летний вариант на раздевание . КаждаЯ команда дожна собрать по залу как можно больше : 1 этап-правых туфель, 2 этап -маек -это сложнее , особенно летом , третий этап - собирали бюстики ! При чем девчонки все орут- Отдайте майки-дадим бюстики - не отдали ! Все равно получилась боевая ничья!!! зато навеселились все ! можно раздеваться не так жестко, зато сразу возникает в зале чувство солидарности по половому признаку!:smile:

----------


## Порубовы

> Порубовы, не могу скачать нарезку на этот конкурс"... вы говорите диагноз, а они должны вспомнить симптомы - слова песни." Вышлите пожалуйста!!!


у нас праздник давно прошёл с медиками. мы не храним на винте нарезки. 
попробуйте скачать. проверили ссылки - они рабочие

----------


## Рамоновна

> Помогите подскажите пожалуйста, какие призы вы используете, как поощрение для выигравших взрослых в конкурсах на корпоративах и т. п. Не могу придумать, что вручать здоровым дядькам у которых все есть и удивить тяжело.


Я на несколько корпоративов закупала значки с прикольными надписями /"Я на диете", "Люблю женщин", "Красавец-мужчина"/ или с картинками/Спанч-Боб, Сердечко, Смайлик, Звезда/. Старалась вручать значки, связывая по тематике их с конкурсом. В результате- добрая половина зала была к концу вечера со значками на груди. Были и свои рекордсмены.

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Хорошо проходит на юбилеях. Собираются в круг женщины, юбиляр в серединку. Под веселую полечку юбиляр вместе с ведущим произносит слова: "Шире, шире, шире круг,у меня есть сто подруг - эта, эта, эта, эта, а любимая вот эта!" Слова юбиляр произносят с закрытыми глазами, женщины пританцовывая движутся под музыку. На последних словах юбиляр и участницы останавливаются, та на кого пал взгляд юбиляра, можно, конечно, и указательный жест рукой добавлять, чтоб уж точно было понятно. Так вот, избраница выходит в круг к юбиляру, становится к нему спиной. Вместе они хором (опять же вместе в ведущим) произносят слова: "раз, два, три - в одну сторону смотри" - и поворачивают головы. Если в одну, то, например, обнимаются, если в разные - целуются. Ну, понятно, что задания устанавливаются в зависимости от компании. Можно играть ближе к концу. Когда уже немножко подустали. Хорошо взбадривает состояние, когда играть хотим, но так чтоб и не сидя, и не бегать.

----------


## Надежда55

девочки, помогите найти тест на трезвость с помощью линейки, где его  видела не помню. если кто знает где можно его посмотреть , подскажите. готовлю юбилей мужу, когда проведу выложу отчет.

----------


## Порубовы

*Надежда55*,
 там вроде делают шкалу - внизу листа ватмана - самый пьяный, вверху - трезвый.
человек с маркером должен подойти к ватману, развернуться спиной и нагнувшись, должен сделать пометку на ватмане

----------


## елена рощина

> должен подойти к ватману, развернуться спиной и нагнувшись, должен сделать пометку на ватмане


АГА!конкурс"спиртомер" называется, не знаю как кто,а я провожу так-ставлю конкурсантов на ватман со шкалой,они нагибаются,просовывают руку с маркером между ног и отмечают на шкале степень опьянения ,чем дальше отметят-тем (типа)менее пьян!Прикольно получается!А у вас как?

----------


## Владаня

*optimistka17*,



> А может продолжишь?


Простите, что так долго не отвечала, на эту тему не заходила, в личку не заглядывала, а сегодня заглянула и сообразила, что не умею отвечать :frown:
У нас еще такие вопросики были:
Персонаж из телесериала Бригада - Кос
Информационное агенство России - РИА (ИАР в принципе тоже верно)
Автономная Республика Крым - АРК
Мера длинны - Акр
Место появились первые люди - Раи
Растение, которое часто используется в кроссвордах - Аир
Больше не могу ничего вспомнить. Надеюсь, пригодится:smile:

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## Порубовы

> Эту обожаю!!!!5-ть пар (Любых не обязательно семейных, просто м*ж),говорю, что сейчас вам милые дамы необходимо проявить весь свой талант,творчество, обаяние исполнив самый незабываемый танец под предлагаемую муз.композицию.А вам мужчины в тот момент пока будет танцевать ваша партнерша, можно делать все: топать,хлопать, свистеть, кричать,всячески ее подбадривать,чтоб именно она больше всех понравилась зрителям,но толь не покидая своего места(Т.е не двигаясь с места).Условия приемлимые всем.Включаем по очереди муз.отрывки и следим за происходящим.Когда все дамы станцевали( по очереди), перехожу к смыслу конкурса и говорю:"Сейчас приз получает та пара, партнер которой сможет повторить все движения которые до этого исполняла его партнерша".У мужиков в начале шок,зал ржооот, а потом начинаются перлы.Я хохочу всегда до слез!


очень давно сказали спасибо и записали себе этот конкурс. но только сегодня провели первый раз. неописуемый восторг у всех: у зрителей, у участников и у нас.

в одной паре девушка принялась раздевать парня. а повторить движения свои ему потом не позволила ))))

----------


## Раюшка

Кстати!
Об этой игре-выручалке, о которой расскажу, услышала от нашей землячки Иры Окминской во время встречи в Одессе.
Игра из раздела "Всё гениальное просто".
Аукцион уменьшительно-ласкательных вариантов имени юбиляра или невесты (жениха).
Пользуюсь и благодарю.
Теперь на выкуп невесты задание для жениха: совершать маленькие приставные шажочки к невесте, с каждым шагом называя вариант имени невесты (а они-то, наивные женихи, думают, что будут просто ласковые слова...).

Сегодня были перлы. Невесту звали Катя, среди названных вариантов имён - КАтельная и Какулечка. Ржали все....:biggrin::biggrin:

----------

kuleshova1970 (19.07.2019), Марина0402 (06.12.2019)

----------


## optimistka17

> Есть еще одна игра, которая проводиться по аналогии "Что? Где? Когда?":
> Называется "КИ-РО-СА"
> Суть та же, надо составить ответ на вопрос не меняясь буквами, а меняясь местами. Только в команде всего 3 человека. И на каждом листке напечатано по одной букве с каждой стороны: на первом буквы К-И, на втором Р-О, на третьем С-А. Т.е. нужно не только место себе нужное найти, а еще и листочек в руках перевернуть. Задания самые простые: 
> 1. Любимая еда китайцев - Рис 
> 2. Женское имя - Ира
> 3. Подводный обитатель с клешнями - Рак
> 4. Любимый напиток детей - Сок


5  Звук, издаваемый вороной-Кар
6  Еденица площади-Ар
7  Музыкальная нота-Си
8  Река в Сибири - Ока 
и твои последние...
9 Персонаж из телесериала Бригада - Кос
10 Информационное агенство России - РИА (ИАР в принципе тоже верно)
11 Автономная Республика Крым - АРК
12 Мера длинны - Акр
13Место ,где появились первые люди - Раи
14 Растение, которое часто используется в кроссвордах - Аир

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## КУПЦОВА Ната

всем форумчанам здравствуйте! В начале темы прочла конкурс с пакетами "жанглёры" Умнички кто придумал!!!! провела получился отлично. проводила так-
закупила упоковку пакетов 100 (оптом копейки стоит) приглашаю всех желающих посоревноваться всем по 2 пакета раздала порепетировать минутку подбрасывают...прошу всех покеты сложить в коробочку...соревнование начинается... заводная музыка , довольна быстрая даёт ритм конкурсу...говорю сразу начинаете с 2 пакетов, с интервалом в несколько секунд я подбрасываю по одному ... главное все пакеты удержать в воздухе ....тот у кого упал хоть один заканчивает жнглировать...победитель тот кто жанглировал большим количеством пакетов...завершение конкурса я прошу победителя повторить свой рекорд но уже в другом образе (если гость готов к переменам такого типа) надеваю на него яркий клоунский парик и на нос "пимпочку"...обьясняю смену имеджа тем, что самые весёлые и добрые жанглёры кто? прав: клоуны
мне понравилось очень...учавствовали дети, что немаловажно!
Удачи всем!!!

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
ЛЕКА УМНИЧКА НАПОМНИЛА ХОРОШИЙ КОНКУРС..."тесный круг"10 стр. я его так провожу тож прикольно: во время застолья ближе к его завершению..раздаю листочки гости пишут части тела я листочки собираю со солвами немного терпения скоро узнаете зачем они...затем вов ремя танцев приглашаю всех в круг и объявляю: вот теперь ваши листочки и пригодятся, вытягиваю 2 листочка(например голова и колено), гости берутся левой рукой заколено левого соседа и соответстаенно правой рукой за голову правого соседа...под весёлую музыку проходят круг, затем вторые 2 листочка и т.д. в конце в качестве приза за весёлое настроение и слаженный коллектив невеста целует в щёчку мужчин а жених женщин (если конечно они не против))) жених с невестой)
...и второй вариант использования листочков:  жених невесту и наоборот целует в те места которые написали гости на листочках по очереди я зачитываю)))

----------


## КУПЦОВА Ната

Вот вспомнила, что для меня действительно выручалка (потянуть время), так это беседа с молодыми, а именно:"ребята, всем интересно, как встретились 2 любящих сердца, а именно, как познакомились нашие молодые! Как правило версия мужа и жены не всегда совпвпадает, да и версия женщины чаще более полная, поэтому выслушаем вначале нашего замечательного жениха!!! нас интересует всё - где было, когда было при какой погоде, в чём была невеста одета , при каких обстоятельствах и т. д.(советоваться нельзя с невестой). Коментировать ответы, задавать вопросы...когда видите, что замешкался, пора слово дать невесте и т.д. В завершении такие слова: Самое главное, что случилось так - 2 любящих сердца нашли друг друга, а сегодня это семья, я думаю сейчас просто необходимо все вместе, очень громко, для наших молодых ...крикнуть...горько!!
Иногда, если молодые разговорчивые после слов невесты спрашиваю: Акто первый признался в любви (в основном, конечно, жених) к жениху: посмотри в глаза своей любимой, видишь как они сияют от счастья, посторайся повторить те слова которые ты ей говорил впервые признаваясь в любви!!!
вот так! отказов от общения со стороны молодых небыло, иногда даже гости помогают...попробуйте!!!

----------


## Порубовы

> Аукцион уменьшительно-ласкательных вариантов имени юбиляра или невесты (жениха).


суперская вещь! ещё раз спасибо, *Раюшка*!  сегодня пробовали. но даже не на имя. работали на рекламе медпрепарата "кетонал"
что там только не называли   
так что игра подойдёт и на корпоратив для названия фирмы.
а для свадьбы наверно прикольнее брать фамилию )))
типа: Порубовчики, Порубёночки, Порубятки...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Ребята, не могу скачать нарезки для конкурса медиков, можно ли мне скинуть, заранее благодарна!


если это к нам просьба, то мы проверяли - на этой странице все ссылки рабочие
http://porubovy.at.ua/index/0-19

попробуйте установить себе менеджер закачек. например этот:
http://www.westbyte.com/dm/

----------


## skomorox

*Порубовы*,



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Наталья Щербакова 
> Эту обожаю!!!!5-ть пар (Любых не обязательно семейных, просто м*ж),говорю, что сейчас вам милые дамы необходимо проявить весь свой талант,творчество, обаяние исполнив самый незабываемый танец под предлагаемую муз.композицию.А вам мужчины в тот момент пока будет танцевать ваша партнерша, можно делать все: топать,хлопать, свистеть, кричать,всячески ее подбадривать,чтоб именно она больше всех понравилась зрителям,но толь не покидая своего места(Т.е не двигаясь с места).Условия приемлимые всем.Включаем по очереди муз.отрывки и следим за происходящим.Когда все дамы станцевали( по очереди), перехожу к смыслу конкурса и говорю:"Сейчас приз получает та пара, партнер которой сможет повторить все движения которые до этого исполняла его партнерша".У мужиков в начале шок,зал ржооот, а потом начинаются перлы.Я хохочу всегда до слез!
> 
> очень давно сказали спасибо и записали себе этот конкурс.


а какие варианты музыки для каждой девочки ставите?

----------


## Порубовы

*skomorox*, честно говоря, работал на свадьбе в образе Сердючки, её песни и пошли.
А так бы взял заводные и не новые, типа bonde_do_tigrao-thu_thuca

----------


## Порубовы

наш любимый конкурс-выручалка:
проверка, приличные ли люди собрались в этом зале. 
называем цензурные рифмы на вопрос "ты где?" 
каких вариантов вы только не услышите)))))

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Аукцион уменьшительно-ласкательных вариантов имени юбиляра или невесты (жениха).


Раюшка, спасибо. Попробовала 25 на свадьбе-невеста тоже была Катя. Жених уже под конец сказал КА...трища. А потом, когда ряженые молодые заняли место, свидетели торговались с ними: Кто такие?-жених с невестой-Наша невеста вот здесь, а ты какая невеста? Ты просто... Катрища("невестой" был парень). Все смеялись.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Халоу! Уже писала , но повторюсь, этой игре - место здесь!

Команда Ж -мальчики, команда Н-девочки, количество не важно. Капитаны стоят лицом к команде, перед каждым из них стоит стул, на стуле лист А4 и фломастер.Команда стоит лицом к капитану, строем в затылок друг за другом. 

ПО команде, по ОДНОМУ игроку добегают до капитана, целуют его, ставят подпись и возвращаются к команде, хлопком руки передают эстафету следующему игроку, и так пока все не проделают "поцелуй - подпись". ГЛАВНОЕ ЗДЕСЬ :" Краешек листка НЕЧАЯННО загнулся, а вы никто не спросили, какой документ подписываем! Оказывается, это командное заявление, читаем : " Мы, нижеподписавшиеся, находясь в трезвом уме и твердой памяти, заявляем, что перепоем и перетанцуем команду соперников на свадьбе Колдуновых, 10 октября 2009 года."

И все!!! Команды поют ЛЮБЫЕ песни по одному куплету! Уверяю, не остановить! Добавила с форума - в заключении песенного конкурса - мартовские коты!!! А к танцевальному (сегодня прочитала) завтра добавлю - Ж танцует, М поддерживает. Затем Ж поддерживает то, что М должен повторить движения из танца Ж!!!ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО отчитаюсь!!!

У меня впечатление, что раньше был сценарий не плохой, веселый и ненавязчивый....А после знакомства с вами - это сценарий, украшенный бриллиантовыми камешками....так блестит....и меня греет....БЛАГОДАРЮ  ВАС!!!

----------

kuleshova1970 (19.07.2019), Елена33в (25.08.2019), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А так бы взял заводные и не новые, типа bonde_do_tigrao-thu_thuca


А это точное название? хотела скачать послушать, что за песенка, везде пишут, нет такой(




> называем цензурные рифмы на вопрос "ты где?" 
> каких вариантов вы только не услышите)))))


только наверное не стоит проводить этот конкурс во второй половине вечера, к этому времени уже есть люди, которые запросто победят в конкурсе, назвав подряд не менее 5 фишек))))

----------


## Порубовы

> А это точное название? хотела скачать послушать, что за песенка, везде пишут, нет такой


попробуйте набрать пробелы вместо "_"



> только наверное не стоит проводить этот конкурс во второй половине вечера, к этому времени уже есть люди, которые запросто победят в конкурсе, назвав подряд не менее 5 фишек))))


конкурс "рифмы на вопрос "ты где?"" хорошо проходит в  маленьких компаниях. до 20 человек. 
не знаю, бывает ли такое у вас, а у нас частенько бывает, что уговаривают выпить. и чуть ли не обижаются, если отказываешь. вот тут этот конкурс и выручает. 
говоришь: а, наливайте полную!!!!!
обычно льют от души..... и потом объявляешь:
а теперь эту чарку до дна осушит тот, кто не сможет подобрать приличную рифму на вопрос "ты где?". 
и передаём чарку по кругу. сказал человек рифму - передал дальше, не сказал - ставим барабанную дробь и он выпивает.
НИКОГДА не было людей, говорящих нецензурные рифмы.

----------

Елена33в (25.08.2019)

----------


## Раюшка

*Порубовы*,
 Приведите примеры цензурных рифм, пожалуйста. А то у меня башка не работает.....
Погряз в учёбе и труде?:biggrin:
Я купаюсЯ в дожде?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> суперская вещь! ещё раз спасибо, Раюшка! сегодня пробовали. но даже не на имя. работали на рекламе медпрепарата "кетонал"


Ууупс.....
А что называли?
Неужели уменьшительно-ласкательные имена - производные от "кетонал"?
Кетональчик, кетоналец, кетоналище...... ??????:biggrin:

Что-то я туплю сегодня....

П.С. А за игруху не мне спасибо, а Ире Окминской.  :flower: 
Я всего лишь .... почтальон.....:rolleyes:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> попробуйте набрать пробелы вместо "_"


так я в принципе сразу так и пробовала, с пробелами))), пишет нет такой





> Приведите примеры цензурных рифм, пожалуйста.


первое, что сразу на ум приходит - В Караганде)))
в Алма-Ате)
на природе
на турслете))
на параде
на бороде)

А вообще как тоже не могу быстро сообразить, не обязательно ведь, чтобы ударение падало именно на последний слог, наверное главное, чтобы заканчивалось все на слоги ДЕ и ТЕ.

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
*Порубовы*,нашла
 Bonde Do Tigarao - Thu Thuca, просто вы одну букву пропустили, вот и не получалось найти, только по названию песенки)

----------


## Порубовы

> Неужели уменьшительно-ласкательные имена - производные от "кетонал"?
> Кетональчик, кетоналец, кетоналище...... ??????


именно так   у врачей была лёгкая истерика, а медпредставители фирмы просто катались по полу.



> Приведите примеры цензурных рифм, пожалуйста. А то у меня башка не работает.....





> А вообще как тоже не могу быстро сообразить, не обязательно ведь, чтобы ударение падало именно на последний слог, наверное главное, чтобы заканчивалось все на слоги ДЕ и ТЕ.


да, именно так. 
будет и :
..в кафе
в ресторане
на банкете

а потом пойдут и изменения слов:
на пляжЭ
в лесЕ
и тд..

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Приведите примеры цензурных рифм, пожалуйста.


Раюшка-В засаде,
В Петрограде,
на огороде,
на автостраде,
в зоосаде,
в беде,
кое-где...
в мёде,
в резеде
в голове......ещё?

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> В засаде,
> В Петрограде,
> на огороде,
> на автостраде,
> в зоосаде,
> в беде,
> кое-где...
> в мёде,
> в резеде
> в голове......ещё?


опа....я блин только в "караганде" придумала:biggrin: это "правильную" нематерную

----------


## Alenajazz

> Приведите примеры цензурных рифм


На звезде
В генетическом кодЕ
В Вологде-где
В Кзыл-Орде

----------


## Порубовы

вот это зацепили вас рифмы   
на праздниках ещё не пробовали?

----------


## Пеструшка Веселушка

Мой конкурс - выручалочка. Идет в любой компании, в том числе и с детьми. Нужно: два головных убора - у меня арлекиновские шапки и две резинки от трусов(10 метров каждая, завязана по кругу).  Приглашаем двух весёлых "челов" - это у нас Вася, это Петя. Сейчас мальчишки вот в эти резинки должны набрать себе команды. У кого команда больше тот уже немного победитель. Людей надо наловить в резинку. Затем команды размещаются на танцполе. Становятся вкруг. Резинки нам больше не нужны. Получается два круга. Мальчики - лидеры - каждый в центре своего круга.  "Сейчас будет звучать музыка. Задача Васи и Пети весело танцевать. Задача всей остальной команды повторять все движения своего лидера. Важное условие! Как только ди - джей меняет мелодию, шапка переходит любому другому участнику команды, и уже вы становитесь лидером, уже за вами все повторяют движения. Дорогие барышни - если ваша причёска не позволяет надеть шапку на голову  просто достаточно взять её в руки и встать в центр." И пошли музыкальные отрывки. Мы используем: Ха фа на на, Пой частушки бабка Ёжка, Бешеного лягушёнка, Мы к вам заехали на час, Лезгинку, Ламбаду, Танец маленьких утят, Буратино в обработке и пр....   
Теперь, благодаря форуму и Оптимистке, я сделала продолжение этому конкурсу. В каждом круге, в каждой команде я выбираю Короля танцплощадки - тех, кто лучше всех показывал движения, на мой взгляд. И все строятся за ним в паравоз. И поехали Короли танцплощадки  - "Будешь нашим Королём". Все всегда проходит на ура!

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019), Елена33в (16.03.2017), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Lizaele

> Мой конкурс - выручалочка.


Ой, спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Обожаю командно-танцевальные конкурсы, а ты сделала целый блок. Уже представляю как здорово он проходит!

----------


## KAlinchik

> Мы используем: Ха фа на на, Пой частушки бабка Ёжка, Бешеного лягушёнка, Мы к вам заехали на час, Лезгинку, Ламбаду, Танец маленьких утят, Буратино в обработке и пр


Танюша, не поделишься нарезочками?

----------


## шанталь

ЕСТЬ КОНКУРС ДЛЯ ГОСТЕЙ. СНАЧАЛА ИЩУТ В ЗАЛЕ САМОГО АВТОРИТЕТНОГО ГОСТЯ Т.Е. С ЖИВОТИКОМ.
2. ДЕВУШКУ С ДЛИННЫМИ ВОЛОСАМИ.
3. МУЖЧИНУ С ДЛРННЫМИ УСАМИ
4. ДЕВУЩКУ С ТОНКОЙ ТАЛИЕЙ
5. МУЖЧИНУ С САМЫМ БОЛЬШИМ РАЗМЕРОМ НОГИ.
6.ДЕВУШКУ С САМЫМ КРИСИВЫМ БЮСТОМ.

ВЫВОДЯТ НА СЦЕНУ И ВРУЧАЮТ ПО ЗАЛУ.  :flower:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*шанталь*,
крупный шрифт, является средством выразить в тексте максимальные эмоции, и *воспринимаются при прочтении как крик.* Галя, вы не обижайтесь:biggrin:
Галина, это просто правила хорошего тона. Следовать ли им или нет – каждый решает для себя сам.
Это правило связано с тем, что чрезмерное выделение текста заглавными буквами, чрезмерное количество вопросительных/восклицательных знаков,  замедляют понимание текста.
В этом плане гораздо лучше воспринимается выделение жирным шрифтом отдельных слов, на которые хочется сделать ударение. Так уж устроено у человека восприятие текста. :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Пеструшка Веселушка*,
 присоединюсь к вопросику о нарезках) если есть такая возможность

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> И все строятся за ним в паравоз.


так в таком случае резинки не нужны, можно сразу в паравоз

----------


## elena-bolbunova

> ЕСТЬ КОНКУРС ДЛЯ ГОСТЕЙ. СНАЧАЛА ИЩУТ В ЗАЛЕ САМОГО АВТОРИТЕТНОГО ГОСТЯ Т.Е. С ЖИВОТИКОМ.
> 2. ДЕВУШКУ С ДЛИННЫМИ ВОЛОСАМИ.
> 3. МУЖЧИНУ С ДЛРННЫМИ УСАМИ
> 4. ДЕВУЩКУ С ТОНКОЙ ТАЛИЕЙ
> 5. МУЖЧИНУ С САМЫМ БОЛЬШИМ РАЗМЕРОМ НОГИ.
> 6.ДЕВУШКУ С САМЫМ КРИСИВЫМ БЮСТОМ.
> 
> ВЫВОДЯТ НА СЦЕНУ И ВРУЧАЮТ ПО ЗАЛУ.


Я очень извиняюсь, а можно поподробнее об этом конкурсе для гостей? Какую можно сделать поводочку к нему? Например, мы выбираем среди наших гостей Мисс "КрасЫвый бюст" или Мистер "Лысый череп", а что делать с ними дальше? И почему вдруг мы их стали выбирать? Можно? Плиз! :Aga:

----------


## annuschka

Приходилось в такую игру играть, правда в молодежной компании.
Брала мелочевку (одинаковые монеты) до 10 штук. Выстраиваем играющих в очередь. Первому участнику дается эта стопка мелочи, он должен: 
1.зажать ее коленями (т.е. между коленей) 
2. пройти так , чтобы не потерять мелочь по дороге 
3. дойти до цели, где на полу стоит блюдце 
4. немного опустившись, разжать колени, так , чтобы мелочь упала на блюдце
Потом пытается след. участник и т.д. под веселенькую музычку.
Победитель тот, у кого все 10 шт. мелочи остались на блюдце , а не упали мимо... ( А это не так уж просто, как кажется на первый взгляд!)

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## Светлана пион

1. Игра Знакомство (участвуют все)женщины в один хоровод встают, мужчины в другой, друг напротив друга. большой и маленький внутри)
А меня зовут …
А меня зовут …

Мы теперь с тобой родня,
Обними скорей меня!
Раз, два – обнимаю.
Раз, два – прижимаю.
Породнились, обнялись
Ненадолго разошлись!

2. Прогулка (участвуют 2 пары)
Представьте себе летний теплый вечер. Вы вдвоем прогуливаетесь по берегу реки. Вдруг ни души. Вам хочется прижаться друг к другу, обняться, что вы и делаете.
(должны делать все, о чем я буду говорить)
Но объятия только распаляют вашу страсть, и вы сливаетесь в страстном поцелуе. И тут юноша замечает проплывающий мимо по реке червонец. На его лице расцветает радостная улыбка, он показывает на червонец девушке, но она его долго не замечает(он показывает, она не замечает…)
Наконец, девушка разглядела зеленую бумажку, Она начала прыгать и восторженно хлопать в ладоши. Юноша пытается достать червонец, тянется за ним с берега, но он слишком далеко, Юноша снимает ботинки и заходит в воду, приподнимая брючины, но и этого оказывается недостаточно. Девушка подбадривает юношу, и он закатывает брюки до колен. Еще шаг вперед, и тут юноша оступается, падает в воду и начинает тонуть. Девушка отважно бросается спасать любимого. На руках выносит его на берег. Делает ему искусственное дыхание и, забывая о червонце, прижимает его голову к своей груди.
Уважаемые участники конкурса, замрите, пожалуйста, в этой позе, не двигайтесь.
Дорогие гости, только что перед вами предстали участники на самую жертвенную женскую любовь!
Приз: твикс, шоколад.

----------


## Пеструшка Веселушка

> так в таком случае резинки не нужны, можно сразу в паравоз


Неет! Первый и основной этап игры - в кругах! Причём сразу соревновательный темп задан - круга то два! А ведущий смотрит и выбирает - кто веселее, кто задорнее?! А паровозы - как итог, те кто отличился в основной части - строят за собой паравозы. Но, это я стала делать совсем недавно. А раньше вообще без паравозов делала - тоже весело! 
По поводу музыки - у меня её просто нет. Она у моего ди-джея. На другом конце города. Да и выкладывать музыку я не умею. НО! Здесь все просто! У каждой из вас в фонотеке есть наверняка эти мелодии. А если нет, их можно заменить любыми другими зажигательными. Здесь суть не в конкретном наборе песен... Подберите свои и все. И отрезать их не нужно, просто включаешь следующую через секунд 15 и все!

----------


## шанталь

Хочу ответить Оксане.У меня заедает комп как хочет так и печатает...:tongue:
я не обижаюсь но как я говорю гостям давайте оставим натации теще и свекрови а сами будем радоваться этому прекрасному вечеру... :Vah:  

  Лена  !Я где-то скачала конкурс -игру.Но я провожу просто задание для свидетелей кто быстрее найдет в зале...можно приурочить к краже туфельки будет задание.вот что я нашла...

приносят большую посылку.

Что же в посылочке лежит?
девушка пусть лучше поглядит.
та. что ближе всего к молодоженам сидит

посылку вы можете подержать
и предать ее делее девушке с самой тонкой талией.

(ищут девушку...передают посылку0

Бриджит -бордо от зависти бы зарыдала
когда б вашу фигуру увидала
только посылочка опять не вам
а мужчине с самым большим животиком.

(самый солидный гость)

вот этот животик вот это диво!
в него поместиться боченок пива
но подарок не для вас
кто откроет в этот раз 
девушке дай ты посильней
у кого волосы длинней

(самые длинные волосы)

Причесон ваш небольшой
ты отдай пакет другой даме.
чьи ножки блещут красотой

....и.т.д. :flower:

----------


## vovana

Что бы поднять людей из-за столов, на одной свадьбе сам собой получился танец-массовка под песню "как ты мне нравишься", теперь так и игру называю. Вызываю молодых, объясняю движения, тренируемся: -хлопнули в ладоши, покружились в право, взявшись под локоток, - хлопнули, покружились влево, хлопнули, топнули и разошлись, привели себе новую пару. И движения повторяются сначала. К концу песни танцуют уже все гости. Если музыка еще звучит - прошу меняться парами. Очень весело проходит танец. И движения долго запоминать не надо.

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## похестакес

Ребята, не знаю сюда ли обратилась. Предлагаю игру "Машинки". Расставляются препятствия (стулья). 2 человека. Один(завязываем глаза) - машинка, второй - водитель. Водитель может только направлять (налево, направо, 2 шага вправо и т.д.) Цель: обойти все препятствия и вернуться обратно. С детьми проходит на ура! Думаю, может пригодиться и в веселой компании

----------


## Людмила ZUM

> Приходилось в такую игру играть, правда в молодежной компании.
> Брала мелочевку (одинаковые монеты) до 10 штук. Выстраиваем играющих в очередь. Первому участнику дается эта стопка мелочи, он должен: 
> 1.зажать ее коленями (т.е. между коленей) 
> 2. пройти так , чтобы не потерять мелочь по дороге 
> 3. дойти до цели, где на полу стоит блюдце 
> 4. немного опустившись, разжать колени, так , чтобы мелочь упала на блюдце
> Потом пытается след. участник и т.д. под веселенькую музычку.
> Победитель тот, у кого все 10 шт. мелочи остались на блюдце , а не упали мимо... ( А это не так уж просто, как кажется на первый взгляд!)


Простите, можно добавить? Я приглашала  к участию всех, кто хочет быть богатым, поэтому желающих обычно много. Монетку можно до блюдца нести на носке ботинка или туфлипрыгая на одной ноге,можно (видела в Германии) зажать ягодицами. Так что можно устроить несколько туров!   Однажды играли на деньги! В качестве приза 500 руб., выигравший студент так радовался!

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Данную штуковину проводил не один раз .Всегда вызывает большое удивление ,и всё совпадало. На случай если у кого-то не совпадёт отговорку приготовил, типа "Вы ещё не настроились на веселье и поэтому с Вас тост для взаимопонимания"

Загадайте любое число от 2 до10; умножить его на 9;сложить цифры, составляющие полученное двухзначное число; отнять 4(здесь всегда получается 5) Выберите букву в алфавите соответствующую полученному числу (получается Д), вспомните страну на эту букву(95% загадывают ДАНИЮ). А на 3-ю букву из названия страны загадать животное (в большинстве случаев это НОСОРОГ). Сделать умное лицо и с апломбом сказать: В ДАНИИ НОСОРОГИ НЕ ЖИВУТ!!!!!

(Откуда этот материал взял просто не помню) .

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Подмосковочка

Конкурс "Ленивые танцоры" (идея не моя).Не знаю, выкладывал кто-то здесь или нет.
Усаживаю на стулья несколько человек рядом. 
Вед.: Задача ваша непростая.Сейчас, со стула не вставая , вам предстоит пуститься в пляс.Таким вот будет мой наказ.
1.Наши руки-не для скуки! Пусть танцуют только руки!(звучит нарезка "лезгинки"
2.Гости больше страсти ждут- теперь плечи в пляс идут!(нарезка "цыганочки")
3.Ниже спустимся, и вот- танцуют бедра и живот(Нарезка восточная)
4.Отдохнули вы немножко- в пляс пускаем ваши ножки!( нарезка "кан-кана")
5.Все танцуют молодцом! теперь в пляс идет лицо!(нарезка "губки бантиком"Орбакайте)
6.В этот миг и в этот час тело всё выходит в пляс!(любую отрывную.).

Удачи всем! Кому надо- нарезки пришлю

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
Да! Забыла! Можно сделать награждение за лучшее лицо, ноги, руки и т.д.

----------

Аллник (20.09.2016), заенька (04.01.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## yuiova

Приветик всем форумчанам! Вношу свою лепту!
- отбей  даму( все по парам, 1 мужчина баз пары, звучит музыка в е танцуют, музыка прерывается ,  все должны поменяться партнерами, тот мужчина у которого в руках шар занимает любую даму, кто остался без пары- берет шар)

- приседалки ( пары танцуют, музыка прерывается мужчина становится на колено, а женщина должна оббежать его и сесть к нему на колено, кто последний это сделал- выбывает, игра до победителя)


- предложить гостям угадать ,какой у животных девиз:
Повторенье, мать ученье( попугай)
Держи карман шире( кенгуру)
Слезами горю не поможешь ( крокодил)
Один в поле не воин( саранча)
Идти нога в ногу( гусеница)

Задания, отрывки, которые нужно изобразить под веселую музыку:
1. мышка бежала, хвостиком вильнула, яичко упало и разбилось.

2. колобок лежал-лежал на окошке ,да и прыгнул: с окошка на стол, со стола на лавку, с лавки на пол, с пола на порог, с порога на крыльцо, с крыльца на двор, со двора на улицу- и покатился по дороге.

3. ехали медведи на велосипеде, а за ними кот, задом наперед
А за ним комарики на воздушном шарике.
Едут и смеются пряники жуют.


4. вдруг откуда-то летит
Маленький комарик
И в руке его горит
Маленький фонарик.
Подлетает к пауку
Саблю вынимает
И ему на всем скаку
Голову срубает.

                                                КАНКАН
Мужчины не уходят, а я вам напоминаю чем покоряют мужчины женщин- эрудированностью. Внимание самые стройные мужчины сейчас покажут свою эрудированность. Вы будете изображать скульптуры или картины итак, поднимите руки и помашите ими. Друзья скажите, какую картину они напоминают( три тополя на плющихе)
Ну кА помашите руками сильнее, о, вторая версия лучше: ГРАЧИ ПРИЛЕТЕЛИ..
А сейчас обнимитесь! Какая картина: ТРЕТЬИМ БУДЕШЬ?

Ну а теперь руки отведите назад, друзья, это триптих: ЗОЯ КОСМОДЕМЬЯНСКАЯ, ОРЛЕНОК И ВЕНЕРА МИЛОССКАЯ.
А сейчас поднимите руки вверх, возьмитесь за руки, а теперь поднимите правую ногу вверх, левую.., правую, левую, а теперь под музыку…
Канкан
О, это три богатыря на банкете……

Аплодисменты, выбираем победителя. награждаем.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Еще изобразить памятники:
Сытый голодному не товарищ
Не плюй в колодец, приготиться воды напиться.
на чужой каравай рот не разевай!

А гости должны угадать эту пословицу.

----------


## annuschka

Спасибо, Марина, очень интерессно! Так звезды получается с номерками, а потом ведущий зачитывает соответственно пожелания или радости. Я правильно пняла?...
...А ведь можно и на сами звезды написать пожелания, но это я так, мысли вслух. Другие конкурсы мне тоже понравились, обязательно воспользуюсь ими как нибудь. Еще раз спб.

----------


## чижик

> Конкурс "Ленивые танцоры" (идея не моя).Не знаю, выкладывал кто-то здесь или нет.
> Усаживаю на стулья несколько человек рядом.
> Вед.: Задача ваша непростая.Сейчас, со стула не вставая , вам предстоит пуститься в пляс.Таким вот будет мой наказ.
> 1.Наши руки-не для скуки! Пусть танцуют только руки!(звучит нарезка "лезгинки"
> 
> 
> 2.Гости больше страсти ждут- теперь плечи в пляс идут!(нарезка "цыганочки")
> 3.Ниже спустимся, и вот- танцуют бедра и живот(Нарезка восточная)
> 4.Отдохнули вы немножко- в пляс пускаем ваши ножки!( нарезка "кан-кана")
> ...


Ой, как симпатично! У меня есть чУдные нарезки от Оли Шоумамы, я их активно использую. А Ваши - совсем другие! можно и мне музычку попросить?

----------


## echeva

*Подмосковочка*,
 спасибо огромное за вашу подсказку-идею "Ленивые танцоры"
 Сегодня провела-просто КЛАСС!
А за музыку благодарю вас, *shoymama*, 
я брала для этого конкурса ваши нарезки "Аниматоры". Чуть подкорректировала и все в восторге! 
Спасибо, девочки!

----------


## Ирямбер

Это конкурс из разряда передачи "Хорошие шутки". Я провожу такой для взрослых, но "водитель" направляет определенными командами, к примеру, прямо - ого-го, налево-упс-с, направо - вот те на! и т.д., чем смешнее команды, тем интереснее проходит

Не получается вставить цитату
Ребята, не знаю сюда ли обратилась. Предлагаю игру "Машинки". Расставляются препятствия (стулья). 2 человека. Один(завязываем глаза) - машинка, второй - водитель. Водитель может только направлять (налево, направо, 2 шага вправо и т.д.) Цель: обойти все препятствия и вернуться обратно. С детьми проходит на ура! Думаю, может пригодиться и в веселой компании

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## LILY2709

> Предлагаю игру "Машинки"


А если попробовать такой вариант игры?  2 команды болельщиков мужчины и женщины. Вопрос к ним  "кто лучше водит машину мужчины или женщины?" Конечно же каждый будет отстаиать свои права. Тогда вы выбираете 1 мужчину и одну женщину, завязываете им глаза и они под команды своих болельщиков (упсс, ого-го и т.д) должны пройти определенную дистанцию с препятствиями.. Когда задействованы все участники праздника, обычно проходит прикольно. :smile:

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## vovana

кому нужна музыка на "ленивые танцоры" , выставляла их в "новогодней творческой мастерской" 13.12.2009 пост 179, только я называю этот конкурс "танцы сидя" кому нужно -качайте:smile:

----------


## Порубовы

*vovana*, спасибо. вот ссылка на Ваш пост
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=179

----------


## Рамоновна

Мои "5 копеек" для танцев сидя: отрывок из песни "Здравствуй, лицо"

----------


## Порубовы

*Рамоновна*, у нас в архиве тоже "здравствуй, лицо" )))))))))))

Попросили в личку рассказать, в чём суть конкурса "танцы сидя" ("линивые танцоры").
конкурс очень простой: стоят стулья в ряд, на стульях  сидят люди. Им говорите, что сейчас будем танцевать не поднимаясь со стульев.
Дальше много вариантов: танцуют только ноги(всё тело неподвижно) , только руки, шея и голова, только лицо - губы, брови, кто может - уши....
можно комбинировать: голова и ноги, губы и руки.... и тд.

Конкурс старый. проходит хорошо на детских праздниках.

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## optimistka17

> сейчас будем танцевать не поднимаясь со стульев.


желательно добавить еще одно условие,- чтобы стулья не сдвигались с месте. Чтоб особо ретивые не начинали гарцевать на стульях, как на скакунах.. То есть бережно относимся к мебели, дабы збежать ненужных проблем....

----------


## Татьянушка

На последнем юбилее был:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Когда дошли до танцев только руками, то люди стали на руки и давай ими по полу шлепать:biggrin: потом попы кверху и в позе медведей - руками шлеп-шлеп о пол:biggrin:

А я стою и думаю - сейчас же лицо будет танцевать:eek::biggrin:

----------


## kiss9

Всем привет! 
Хочу пополнить коллекцию беспроигрышных конкурсов!
Конкурс Поздравление по ...........
После медленной композиции, когда пары сформированы назначаю пары из..

Пара из России, 
из Германии
из Франции,
из Америки,
из Украины и т.д.
судя по количеству пар, иногда делаю пару из 2-х мужчин-шучу, что они из Голландии.
Парам нужно протанцевать под музыку своей страны.. и на языке своей страны поздравить молодоженов, юбиляра с праздником.
На юбилеях ввожу пару из Италии или из Японии (На форуме был монолог итальянца) сама перевожу
Конкурс Классный,проверенно на любых компаниях, главное не затягивать, музыку ставьте сек.на 30.
Музыку подобрать не сложно, если нужны монологи пишите

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Музыку подобрать не сложно, если нужны монологи пишите


ты всем сама что ли слова даешь? А реквизит тоже используешь?

----------


## kiss9

БуРнЫй ПоТоК Приветик! Совсем без реквизита. ( Хотя с ним смотрится Эффектнее)Слова они должны придумать сами,( иногда бывает подбегают спрашивают, а как по французски любовь или еще чего! Заготовки даю только если выходит пара из Италии или Японии-у них текст на листочке, у меня перевод-( где-то на сайте есть:
 И- Брилианто пахнуто, зима цветуто Юбиляра.
П Дорогой Юбиляр ... и т.д
Японцев сама подкоректировала-  принцип тот-же 
Я- Конишуа Юбиляра-сан
П- Солнцеликий Юбиляр

Остальные пары сами выкручиваются.Самые догадливые говорят просто с акцентом( всегда прикольно).Немцы тоже иногда Гитлер капут или Хенде хох( попробуй у меня всегда на ура!)

Монологи скину чуть позже

Хочу сразу сказать, что идею конечно взяла с форума, автора не знаю, спасибо большое!
Пары из Италии или из Японии я отвожу в сторону и объясняю как надо делать.При распределении пар, говорю гостям, что есть и пара сюрприз.( Итальянцы уже в курсе). И их запускаю последними.Приз им конечно в конце даю тихотько, как помощникам. А для всех объявляю пару победителя, обычно их несколько- одни лучше танцуют,другие уморили всех оригинальным поздравлением!

Итальянская пара. Итальянец читает текст, итальянка передает подарки юбиляру.

Итальянец - Бриллианто, цветуто, зима напахнуто, юбиляра.
Переводчик - Дорогой юбиляр!
И. - А сите нахаляву, пьяно дормоедо туто.
П. - Уважаемый гости!
И. - Катите с фигато скорече отсюдо.
П. - Приветствуем всех, кто находится здесь.
И. - Каторжито работяго доллар не хрена не получато.
П. - Представителей рабочего класса и коммерчеких структур.
И. - Прихлебато на чем попало.
П. -Мы прилетели на специальной рейсе.
И. - Италю упрямо светито в глазато.
П. - Из солнечной Италии.
И. - Поздравлято юбиляра Сергеяна.
П. - Поздравить юбиляра Сергея.
И. - Тощито почерто болтато  разно бредо.
П. - Мы  привезли привет небольшие подарки 
И. - Спервато вырученто итальяно живото растимо, жиронакопленто.
П. - Прежде  хотим вручить нашу соломку Спагетти
И. - Дюже смачно кладито, соусенто, внаградо.
П. - К соломке для цвета соус
И. - Вонято за милю, башка чиполлинна от мафиозо структуро.
П. - Для запаха специально от сицилийской мафии - лук репчатый.
И. - Разлито, что слито и недолито.
П. - Знаменитый ликер Амаретто
И. - Померенто пожеланто прощато.
П. - В заключение хочу пожелать.
И. - Спина не болента, нос не чиханто, зубатки кусанто, ногами шаганто.
П. - Здоровья.
И. - В саду копанто, в доме прибиранто, сумки тасканто, везде успеванто.
П. - Молодости, долгих лет жизни.
И. - Не матюкате, любите всегданто, друзей уважанте.
П. - Друзей, счастья.
И. - Всегда наливанто за юбиляра  Сергеяно!
П. - Давайте выпьем за юбиляра Сергея!

Японцы придумала сама, идея та-же. японец читает, японка выдает призы!Можно им в волосы засунуть китайские палочки.Прошу их все время кланяться, щурить глаза и держать руки пирамидкой.

-Конишуа юбиляра Виталя !
	- Солнцеликий Юбиляр Виталий
-Конишуа Харакири Самураи
- Привет пацаны
-Конишуа Гейши-оригами!
-Приветствуем  благочестивых дам!
-Конишуа Япона –хата!
-И всех остальных кто находится в этом зале
-Фудзияма Вунь-нянь!
-  Мы спустились с великой горы Карла Маркса( Примечание:В Днепропетровске Центральный проспект, действительно расположенный на горе. Можно придумать под свою местность)
-Сатори Гаси Виталя – сан
- Поздравить могучего Виталия
-Якитори Япони подарки-си
-Мы привезли для именинника подарки
-Беляя кашка 
-Супер вкусный рис
-Вилька,ножка,льожка
-И наши Японские палочки
-Япона Самагона
А так же национальный  Японский напиток соке.
-Херасима Нагасаки Тандзеби
- Хотим пожелать юбиляру
-Ногами-си ходями-си, камасутра по утрами-си
- Здоровья,любви
-Ай,яй,яй кому-то хероватися!
- Всегда хорошего настроения
-Соке не заливатися.Сеянара,сеянара,сеянара.
-Давайте выпьем за юбиляра.До свидания 

Всем успехов!

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## shoymama

> По многочисленным просьбам в личку, загрузила еще раз музыку для конкурса.
> "Объяснения в любви - В мире животных."


 Я скачала, послушала и ... ничего не поняла. Это музыка для каждого животного, как в *названии фрагмента* написано? И под эту музыку участник должен животное показывать (танцевать)?

Объясню, что именно не поняла: если эти фрагменты - точные характеристики животных, то они не очень... точно подходят . ИМХО. А если просто объявить животное и под любую музыку колбаситься - тогда можно подобрать гораздо более заводные вещицы. Или я просто не втыкаюсь...

----------


## kiss9

> И под эту музыку участник должен животное показывать (танцевать)?


Я тоже так поняла, что животное, а скорее всего пара животных должны объясниться в любви друг другу, но  слушая музыку тоже запуталась.

----------


## Айсидора

> Я скачала, послушала и ... ничего не поняла. Это музыка для каждого животного, как в *названии фрагмента* написано? И под эту музыку участник должен животное показывать (танцевать)?
> 
> Объясню, что именно не поняла: если эти фрагменты - точные характеристики животных, то они не очень... точно подходят . ИМХО. А если просто объявить животное и под любую музыку колбаситься - тогда можно подобрать гораздо более заводные вещицы. Или я просто не втыкаюсь...


Оля! :biggrin:Конечно можно подобрать другие фрагменты музыкальные, кому как нравиться. Я поделилась тем, что есть у меня.

Подводка такая:Как вы называете своих любимых....и котики.и зайчики,и тигрята
(Мужчины получают карточки с названием животного, в образе которого они должны объясниться в любви без слов, а под музыку, используя пластику животного.)
МУЖИКИ ТАНЦУЮТ ВОКРУГ СВОИХ ЛЮБИМЫХ БРАЧНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ или объясняются в любви в образе своего животного :Oj: 

Проходит всегда очень хорошо,народу нравится  :Ok: 


Проводила подобный конкурс несколько раз. Женщины должны были угадать, кого же он изображает...

----------


## shoymama

Уф, теперь въехала.  :Aga: 
[img]http://s3.******info/7b04912529febdc60eb0a21299e8700e.gif[/img]

----------


## kiss9

> МУЖИКИ ТАНЦУЮТ ВОКРУГ СВОИХ ЛЮБИМЫХ БРАЧНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ или объясняются в любви в образе своего животного


Спасибо за объяснение, по моему конкурс так и называется Брачные игры.

----------


## slanas

Резиночка
Участвуют только девушки. 
Реквизит: из простой хозяйственной резинки делаются кольца диаметром 18-20 см (для всех участниц). 
Затем все девушки надевают эти кольца на талию. 
По команде ведущего приглушается свет, включается медленная сладенькая музыка (можно стрептиз), и девушки начинают как можно эротичнее снимать резиночку через ноги. 
Победительнице  вручить  грамоту "Самой профессиональной снимальщице резинок"

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Игра для мужчин

Осторожно беременный
Это игра, заставляющая мужчин почувствовать себя «в положении». На живот скотчем прикрепляется надутый воздушный шарик. После этого мужчинам предлагается собрать спички с пола, не забывая при этом о своем животе – он не должен лопнуть.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Дикий пляж
Играющие встают в пары. Ведущий приглашает всех на "дикий пляж", где объявляются танцы. Танцующим выдаются пластинки (мужчинам одна, женщинам три) - "для того, чтобы интимные места не возбуждали отдыхающих на пляже". Звучит музыка, начинаются танцы. Игрокам необходимо во время танца не потерять ни одной пластинки

----------

monika-il (11.07.2020), novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## blagoff

Мне нравится такой конкурс, провожу его на свадьбах.Приглашаю двух участников мужского пола,прошу надеть спортивные трусы( они у меня семейные, с попами сзади)Коментирую, что на ринг приглашаются братья Кличко, только что бы спортсмены на свадьбе не испортили внешний вид, биться они будут......Яйцами....
К ремням привязываются пакеты с 2 куриными яйцами на уровне колен.Ноги должны быть на ширине плеч, руки за спиной.Под музыку"Богатырская наша сила" раскачивая пакеты с их содержимым стараются разбить яйца соперника...КУРИНЫЕ.
Обязательны ваши коментарии.
Извеняюсь, если кто этот конкурс уже выкладывал на форуме.

----------


## Буча

> Извеняюсь, если кто этот конкурс уже выкладывал на форуме.


Наверное выкладывали в темке "Конкурсы которые нельзя проводить"
Обидеть нехочу, но старо как мир и пошло.

----------


## blagoff

> Обидеть нехочу, но старо как мир и пошло.


НЕ спорю, что пошло,но клиенты бывают разные и некоторые любят погорячее.К любой компании нужен индивидуальный подход.

----------


## kiss9

> К любой компании нужен индивидуальный подход.


Верно, но не пошлятиной же людей УДИВЛЯТЬ! Есть масса приемов и классных конкурсов!

----------


## optimistka17

> Есть масса приемов и классных конкурсов!


Даша, не стесняйся...Приводи примеры...

----------


## Буча

> НЕ спорю, что пошло,но клиенты бывают разные и некоторые любят погорячее.К любой компании нужен индивидуальный подход.


Я сама преснятину не люблю, не по моему темпераменту что-ли, и согласна что компании разные, но такое я бы использовала лишь только для ООООчень близкой своЕй компании, но никак не на свадьбе. Согласна что просят бывает погорячее, раньше мне нравилось проводить игру, я ее так и называла "Палочка выручалочка", где гости стоят в две шеренги друг против друга, мальчики против девочек, на расстоянии. И они под меняющуюся музычку передают "палочку" (у меня в ввиде жезла инспектора ГАИ) разными способами: под мышкой, ....и между коленок. Но однажды, после обьяснения условий, половина играющих сели по своим местам. Было это года 4 назад, с того вечера я отказалась от этой забавы, хотя мне казалось тогда, что она проходит весело. И палочка у меня эта полосатая всегда с собой, НО..... Как бы там не было, на свадьбе почти всегда присутствуют люди старшего поколения и дети. На последней свадьбе запланированный гарем не выпускала, потому как было много детей. 
Очень много всего интересного и в книгах и журналах, а уж тут .... Только лениться ненадо, читайте темки. Когда все прочитаете, может и у вас мнение другое будет по поводу таких развлекалок.  УДАЧИ :flower:

----------


## kiss9

> Мне нравится такой конкурс, провожу его на свадьбах.Приглашаю двух участников мужского пола,прошу надеть спортивные трусы


Если очень хочется Изобразить Кличко Сделайте Бокс! У меня 3 раунда- в первом раунде одеваем трусы и майку, во-втором разворачиваем чупа-чупс, в третьем снимаем с себя спорт одежду( майку, трусы) - просто, эффектно и ....старо! Девочки с форума тоже классные идейки подсказывали как заменить чупа-чупс- шариками или сделать из жвачки кипу- лично я не делала, но думаю, что тоже классно! Дело в том, что мы в разделе игры- выручалки, но эти игры  я бы выручалками не назвала. если вам нужна музыка на бокс пишите, скину! Да еще у меня девушка носит раунды.

----------


## blagoff

> Согласна что просят бывает погорячее, раньше мне нравилось проводить игру, я ее так и называла "Палочка выручалочка",





> с того вечера я отказалась от этой забавы, хотя мне казалось тогда, что она проходит весело.


А я однажды провела конкурс"Съшей свою команду"и тоже от неё отказалась.


> Очень много всего интересного и в книгах и журналах, а уж тут .... Только лениться ненадо, читайте темки. Когда все прочитаете, может и у вас мнение другое будет по поводу таких развлекалок.


Я покупаю и выписываю разную литературу и на форуме читаю, но иногда и самой перчинки какой то хочется. Видно я подпорченная девочка:smile:

----------


## Ольчегг

Доброго времени суток! Девчонки, не судите строго, сама понимаю, что конкурс вы... из пальца, но иногда делаю и неплохо проходит. В блоке с путешествиями говорю, что добрались до Испании, а там живут настоящие мачо. Приглашаю 3х мачо. Каждый уважающий себя мачо умеет красиво говорить бла бла бла... и прошу их сказать тост (в основном на корпаративе делаю) для фирмы, для юбилярши и т.д. А еще настоящие мачо должны уметь просто танцем соблазнить даму и т. д. Раздаю им боа и поехали под джо кокера. Как по мне, очень не хватает еще одного этапа - между тостом и танцем, но чего-то в голову ничего так и не пришло, может кто-нибудь подскажет. Буду благодарна очень-очень.

----------


## Подмосковочка

Деушки и мальчики! Всем приветы! Наконец-то добралась до форума(в силу некоторых обстоятельств.... не писала... ну да ладно..)
так вот: знакомая моя коллега подсказала такой конкурс(не знаю может он здесь выкладывался) можно проводить на свадьбе или юбилее:
 если на свадьбе, то  вызываются 3-4 мужчины(жених, свидетель и...) Ведущий заранее держит наготове 3-4 мешка в человеческий рост(1,5х2м). Мужчин запихивают)) в мешки и завязывают.И, когда зазвучит определенная музыка- выводят по одному. И они танцуют в мешках.( Естессно все эти приготовления никто не должен видеть) А невеста должна угадать в каком мешке ее суженый. (Можно сделать подводку что "...сейчас наша невеста будет выступать в роли Солохи и т.д....)Места в мешке много, их шьют из подкладочной ткани. Это в общем-то альтернатива тому конкурсу "с бородой", когда  жених угадывал невесту по коленкам. Ну, а если дело происходит на юбилее- то можно запихнуть в мешок юбиляра, а его жена пусть угадывает.  Если кому надо музыку- пишите, с радостью поделюсь. Всегда ваша Еленка

----------


## echeva

> Если кому надо музыку- пишите, с радостью поделюсь.


для музыки, я думаю, выбираем разнохарактерные композиции. Интересно посмотреть вашу подборочку, если не трудно....

----------


## romashakun

> Если очень хочется Изобразить Кличко Сделайте Бокс! У меня 3 раунда- в первом раунде одеваем трусы и майку, во-втором разворачиваем чупа-чупс, в третьем снимаем с себя спорт одежду( майку, трусы) - просто, эффектно и ....старо! Девочки с форума тоже классные идейки подсказывали как заменить чупа-чупс- шариками или сделать из жвачки кипу- лично я не делала, но думаю, что тоже классно! Дело в том, что мы в разделе игры- выручалки, но эти игры  я бы выручалками не назвала. если вам нужна музыка на бокс пишите, скину! Да еще у меня девушка носит раунды.


Даша! А можно у вас попросить музыку на бокс?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Ведущий заранее держит наготове 3-4 мешка в человеческий рост(1,5х2м). Мужчин запихивают)) в мешки и завязывают


Лен, а как думаешь, они не упадут? Ведь в этих мешках идти они точно не смогут? Ты сама пробовала уже? Со стороны я конечно представляю, что смешно смотрится, но как оно на самом деле там, в мешках, пока не попробую, не представлю)) В пододеяльник что ли залезти, для того, чтобы в образ войти....
Вышли музыку послушать...

----------


## Подмосковочка

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 Инна! Как я уже писАла ширина мешка1,5м,высота-2м.Думаю там достаточно будет места чтобы мужчины себя чувствовали свободно. Я проводила...и вроде никто не падал...Муз.высылаю тебе на почту

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*echeva*,
 да нет, муз.идет одним треком, но он прикольный)))) высылаю на почту

----------


## shoymama

Ой, ну можно мне поёрничать, а?
Представила: выходят четыре черных пластиковых мешка. с молниями, а перед этим звучит сирена скорой помощи...  А еще лучше - на носилках вынести...
Танец зомби.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Леночка, только не обижайся, это у меня юмор такой - черный. При слове *мешок* ассоциация возникла просто.


Кстати, можно обозвать конкурс "Кот в мешке"

----------


## Подмосковочка

*shoymama*,
 Оля!!!! Я НИКОГДА и НИ НА КОГО не обижаюсь.)))) А, прочитав твой пост,- засмеялась, шутка- она и в Африке шутка. Желаю всем здравствовать и пребывать в хорошем настроении! Любите друг друга!!!!

----------


## kiss9

> А можно у вас попросить музыку на бокс?


Конечно, только не сегодня! Музыка на другом компе! Скину завтра

----------


## shoymama

А вообще, если серьезно, я бы попробовала, наверное, провести. Только мешки заменила на паранджу. И сделала перекличку: Гюльчатай, Зухра, Лейла... и т.д. Короче, обшутила бы ситуацию по  фильму "Белое солнце..."

----------


## Элен

> А невеста должна угадать в каком мешке ее суженый. (Можно сделать подводку что "...сейчас наша невеста будет выступать в роли Солохи и т.д....)Места в мешке много, их шьют из подкладочной ткани.


Я такую угадайку делала год назад на юбилее мужчины 70 лет.Он всю жизнь проработал на мельнице начальником,очень любит спорить и всегда утверждал,что даже издалека может определить,какого сорта мука.У него четыре зятя.Вот я их в мешки засунула и он пытался различить - где какой.Весело было,особенно когда он задавал вопросы,а мужчины,чтобы ответить нет - покачивались из стороны в сторону.Он не должен был прямо спрашивать об имени,а только наводящие вопросы задавать.Например,ты куришь? или твоя жена блондинка?
Но вообще - это,конечно,не конкурс-выручалка.

----------


## Инна Р.

Девочки, фишка с мешками - супер :Ok: :wink::biggrin:! 
Срочно шью мешки! А вот паранжа - это уже совсем другоё, мешки прикольней! :biggrin:


*Подмосковочка*, твои мешки классно покатят когда украли украли жениха!

----------


## kiss9

Девочки, скинула музыку на Бокс в Музыкальный раздел - поиск музыкального сопровождения http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126693&page=23 пост 341. Пользуйтесь пожалуйста

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Вот в голове внезапно всплыла такая вещица(из вскользь прочитанного в какой-то брошюре).

На листе бумаги пишем цифры от 1 до 9. Предлагаем загадать три цифры гостю(ям).
Загаданные цифры должны идти по порядку.Например:3,4,5 ;у загадавшего узнаём сумму загаданных чисел ,в данном случае 12. Названную сумму делим на 3 (количество загаданных чисел), получаем 4. Далее называем , кроме получившейся цифры, ещё две стоящие до и после неё.т.е 3 и 5.
Надо очень быстро дать ответ, чем быстрее ответ, тем эффектнее.Всё дело в скорости расчёта.

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Ёжик*,
 Инночка! Будешь шить мешки- шей так, чтобы высота была не 2м, а чуть больше, например 2,30. А то вдруг попадутся "богатыри". И еще: когда мужчины будут залезать в мешки- сразу скажи им, чтобы они ноги свои ставили в углы мешка- так у муж.будет возможность шагать, не падая.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
*Ёжик*,
 Точно! Можно попробовать украсть не невесту, а жениха! Если надо - вышлю музыку. У меня последний раз юбилярша с первого раза не узнала где ее муж))
*Элен*,
 да нет, весь прикол в том, что просто узнать в каком мешке жених(или юбиляр). Они ведь танцуют, и никаких других вопросов не нужно

----------


## Инна Р.

А мне кажется, идея Элен тоже классная. Потанцевали - если не угадали за это время, вот тут вопросы наводящие можно пустить!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А какую ты музыку используешь?  :Vah:  Что то про мешки??? :biggrin:

Я бы на выход поставила: Из "Джентельмены удачи" _ Сидим в засаде ждем, не курим и не пьем..

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Ёжик*,
 Нет)))) Звучит "Баян Микс" (дуэт баянистов) просто музыка настолько веселая))

----------


## Элен

> Элен,
> да нет, весь прикол в том, что просто узнать в каком мешке жених(или юбиляр). Они ведь танцуют, и никаких других вопросов не нужно


Я просто рассказала свой вариант использования мешков с мужиками:biggrin:Что твой выход прикольный - я тоже не сомневаюсь. :Ok: 
Я описала,что у меня юбиляр был мельником,поэтому вот так обыгрывала.:wink:

----------


## Ватрушка

> Я просто рассказала свой вариант использования мешков с мужиками:biggrin:Что твой выход прикольный - я тоже не сомневаюсь.
> Я описала,что у меня юбиляр был мельником,поэтому вот так обыгрывала.:wink:


Подкладочная ткань не просвечивает, если из нее мешки шить? фото можно выложить? они в полный рост выходят, или приседая?
идея очень понравилась, спасибо!
Елена-Подмосковочка, можно и мне музыку на мешки A-lenan@yandex.ru

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Ватрушка*,
 Ткань не просвечивает, Мешки шьются высотой 2,20, поэтому можно шагать не приседая. Музыку лови на почте

----------


## Овсиенко Наталья

Всем привет! Девочки, спасибо за наработки! Хочу сказать спасибо кто выставил данную игру на форуме (я просто не помню в какой теме её брала), но она мне очень пригодилась, когда сегодня я проводила юбилей. Итак, все по-порядку. Вот сама игра.Спрашиваешь у народа кто не подвержен гипнозу?Набираешь несколько человек(3-4-5достаточно)На листе бумаги записываешь их имена и просишь напротив имени, чтоб они сами написали свое любимое блюдо и любую цифру от 2 до 7Ты не смотришь, что они пишут. Потом просишь их выйти из зала. а еще лучше,если они выйдут из зала без тебя и где-то в фойе эту дребедень и напишут. Без микрофона, то есть , чтоб не слышали те, что вышли предупреждаешь тех, кто остался в зале, что когда народ вернется ты будешь перечислять, чуть ли не всю кулинарную книгу. Народ должен орать нет. Потом ты называешь какой-то продукт,содержащий шоколад. Народ должен орать нет, но это сигнал к тому, чтоб на следующее блюдо орать Да.
Тех, кого будуть вводить в гипноз возвращаются. Включаешь музыку из "секретных материалов". И загадочным голосом вещаешь. Сейчас вы погружаетесь в состояние гипноза и я смогу прочесть ваши мысли и угадать ваше любимое блюдо
Например начнем с Дениса. Берешь листик, а там написано Манная каша и стоит цифра 5(может Денис приколоться решил и написал про кашу)
Называешь 3 произвольных блюда. Шашлык, молочный кисель, картошка -фри, 4м идет , что-то с шоколадом, например, шоколадный мусс, а вот5м и называешь манную кашу. Народ, которому ты уже дала сигнал 4 раза прооретНет, а на 5й естесственно крикнет: Да.
Аналогично со следующими участниками. Народу очень нравится наблюдать за ошарашенными лицами тех, кого ты только что развела...  
У нас мужчины все вышли курить, а я женщинам предложила поиграть в эту игру, но чтобы мужчины сразу все не поняли, то я сделала 2 условных слова -шоколад, и что нибудь спиртное. Мужчины отдельно на листочках писали своё имя, и блюдо. Стоял такой ржач, мужики и на 5 раз не поняли ничего. Потом они начали просить, чтобы мы называли их любимые марки машин (оч. помогает, то что они выходят писать в коридор) за это время мы договорились, что условное слово BMW и Бумер. Дальше, мы договорились, что если что, то и готовы отгадать и любимые спиртные напитки, условое слово Пиво. Ой, что творилось, мужчины просили меня отвернуться от женщин, я даже выходила в коридор, и от туда перечисляла, так они и не догадались. Особенно у них вызвал шок, когда только, что пришедший гость написал и блюдо, и марку машины, и пиво, я даже и в зал не заходила, а из коридора все перечисляла, и женщины все отгадали. Так до мужиков и не дошло, что это было, а женщины решив остаться дальше загадочными отказались говорить, как это у них получилось. СПАСИБО ЗА ИГРУ!!!

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Буча

*Овсиенко Наталья*,
А я как-то не люблю проводить игры, когда надо людей просить выйти из зала, а вот не доходило, что когда курят... Надо попробовать. 



> Я бы на выход поставила: Из "Джентельмены удачи" _ Сидим в засаде ждем, не курим и не пьем..


А что это за песенка, Инна?
Идея с мешками тоже класс! Только одно но, ведь в мешках из подкладочной ткани такой душняк, девченки после гарема снимают костюмы, все в мыле.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Если кому надо музыку- пишите, с радостью поделюсь


Леночка и со мной поделись пожалуйста, мне для баянчика надо.

----------


## Ирида

*Хочу еще раз огроменное спасибочки сказать за классные идеи и конкурсы. Вот как бывает, прочитаешь в книге или в нете о какой -либо новой игре и думаешь, пойдет- не пойдет, чушь какая-то... А вот здесь прочитала о некоторых из них, к-ые другие ведущие делали и видно-дело стоящее, прикольное и веселое. 
 А у меня часто выручалочкой становится игра( может здесь уже и писали о такой, она кстати и во многих книгах описана). Я ее называю "Давайте погадаем"
Заранее беру лист ватмана и пишу аббревиатуру зашифованных слов, т.е. начальные буквы этих самых слов. Если на свадьбу, то лист вырезаю в форме большого сердца, на выпускной- в форме звонка).Пишу в столбик.*
ГДС-год до свадьбы ( расшифровку слов на ватмане не пишу, это для вас)
МДС-месяц до свадьбы
НДС- неделя до свадьбы
ДДС-день до свадьбы
ДС-день свадьбы
ДПС-день после свадьбы
НДС-неделя....
МПС-месяц....
ГПС- год.....
ПЛС-пятьдесят лет спустя
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ДС-девиз свадьбы
ДГ- девиз гостей
ДМ-девиз молодоженов
ДБ-девиз будущего 
__________________________  
Провожу эту игру, когда публика неподъемная или народ уже устал есть, танцевать. Проходит всегда весело и интересно(у меня по крайней мере).
Я спрашиваю у гостей, хотели бы они сейчас узнать о прошлом, настоящем и будущем молодоженов, юбиляра, своих детей?.Всегда поожительные ответы. 
Я прошу гостей не задумываясь быстро называть мне любые песенные строчки, по очереди и по одной конечно. Н-р, кто-то крикнул" Вместе весело шагать по просторам"... Я или помощник из числа гостей быстро записываем эту строчку напротив первой шифровки- ГДС, и .т.д, когда все записали до ПЛС, я говорю, что песен уже достаточно, а теперь надо быстро вспомнить 4 русские пословицы, тут только успевай записывать, а пишем напротив Девизов. Все написали. Теперь я говорю, что сейчас мы все и узнаем. что было, что есть и что будет в жизни молодых дальше. И начинаю расшифровку с самого верха. Чтоже было в жизни молодых за год до свадьбы и читаю:"Вместе весело шагать..." Тут гости обычно начинают отпускать комментарии, типа,.надоело им дружить и решили пожениться...Далее также, что было за месяц, за неделю...., день свадьбы...А что что же будет дальше? Через день, неделю ...после свадьбы. Гости уже сами хором читают, смеются, радуясь совпадениям в песнях и в жизни молодых. Когда дошли до девизов, то я говорю, что теперь вы все знаете, что было, есть,...и.т.д. Как вы считаете, это было честное гадание, молодые соглашаются. А сейчас мы узнаем, что сегодня самое главное на свадьбе и пошел девиз свадьбы, а самое главное для гостей, итд.
Написала очень много...Но на самом деле игра проходит быстро и оживленно, никого не напрягая. Конечно, главное, классные комментарии ведущего и быстрая реакция на различные совпадения в песенных строчках и в жизни молодых, юбиляра...Но этого у вас не отнять, дорогие форумчане, может кому- нибудь из вас и эта игра когда-нибудь пригодится, как мне ваши подсказки и идеи.

----------

monika-il (11.07.2020), Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Sniky

> Наверное выкладывали в темке "Конкурсы которые нельзя проводить"
> Обидеть нехочу, но старо как мир и пошло.


 Это всё было написано про конкурс с яйцами...
Так вот что я хочу сказать - откуда такие познания в том, можно ли эти конкурсы проводить или нет? Да, для Вас многие конкурсы уже стары, но для тех, кто участвует в этих конкурсах это может быть ново и очень интересно! Если Вы не проводите такие конкурсы, то это не значит что он не будет проходить с фурором у других. Пример - по осени друзья мои устраивали свадьбу, и был этот конкурс с яйцами (тамада был не я) Так что вы думаете? Этот конкурс им понравился больше всего, все были в восторге, когда двое "пузатеньких" мужиков бились куриными яйцами. Это  я всё рассказываю не в защиту конкурса, а к тому, что старых и пошлых конкурсов НЕ БЫВАЕТ, бывают неумелые "совковые" "детсадовские" ведущие, которые не умеют чувствовать аудиторию (что и когда проводить), или напыщеные, усердно думающие, что они проводят самые новые, самые клёвые непошлые конкурсы, хотя смысл невелик - ведь как правило большинство на свадьбе или другом празднике вообще никаких конкурсов не видели.
ps Я никого не хотел оскорбить, я просто сказал своё мнение.

----------


## Буча

> Это всё было написано про конкурс с яйцами...
> Так вот что я хочу сказать - откуда такие познания в том, можно ли эти конкурсы проводить или нет? Да, для Вас многие конкурсы уже стары, но для тех, кто участвует в этих конкурсах это может быть ново и очень интересно! Если Вы не проводите такие конкурсы, то это не значит что он не будет проходить с фурором у других. Пример - по осени друзья мои устраивали свадьбу, и был этот конкурс с яйцами (тамада был не я) Так что вы думаете? Этот конкурс им понравился больше всего, все были в восторге, когда двое "пузатеньких" мужиков бились куриными яйцами. Это  я всё рассказываю не в защиту конкурса, а к тому, что старых и пошлых конкурсов НЕ БЫВАЕТ, бывают неумелые "совковые" "детсадовские" ведущие, которые не умеют чувствовать аудиторию (что и когда проводить), или напыщеные, усердно думающие, что они проводят самые новые, самые клёвые непошлые конкурсы, хотя смысл невелик - ведь как правило большинство на свадьбе или другом празднике вообще никаких конкурсов не видели.
> ps Я никого не хотел оскорбить, я просто сказал своё мнение.


Почти месяц небыла на форуме, инет неработал почему-то, открываю первую темку и тут... 
Уважаю любое мнение, но ребята, в том то и дело, что когда я была "детсадовской ведущей", для меня тоже вроде как весело было из штанины в штанину яйцо перекатить , хотя сама не проводила такого никогда. Неделю назад вела свадьбу и свидетельница взахлеб рассказывала мне, как у нее на свадьбе сделали для пап и мам конкурс, какая пара половником об сковородку больше ударов набьет, восторгалась, при том сказала что мамы при этом были все пунцовые.
Я согласна что это весело,  такие конкурсы можно проводить, но только оооооооооочень в близкой компании. Да, народу весело, но а каково участникам, это еще вопрос.
Это мое мнение.

----------


## ЖасМи

> ведь как правило большинство на свадьбе или другом празднике вообще никаких конкурсов не видели.


Жень, ну здесь вопрос выбора - опускаться ведущему на уровень ничего не видящего большинства или нет. Мы продаём свою работу, наша программа - это товар, который мы предлагаем потребителям. Представь, что ты решил сам стирать свою одежду (сразу говорю, что это пример для понимания спора, и к тебе никакого отношения не имеет) и приходишь в салон бытовой техники. А там тебе как начинающему, вместо машины-автомат последней модели предлагают стиральную доску, по типу не фиг  и понимает. 
И никогда не забывай, что РАБОТАЯ НА ОПРЕДЕЛЁННОМ ЗАКАЗЕ, НА ТЕБЯ СМОТРЯТ ЕЩЁ 30-50 ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ. Можно ли яйца, труселя, памперсы, игры с "изюминкой" назвать для многих смотрибельными? - нет. Применяя их в своей работе, ты САМ привлекаешь соответствующего клиента. Закон жизни - *подобное притягивает подобное.* Нужны ТАКИЕ клиенты? - удачи.

PS: Кстати, у нас в районе есть такой любитель "остренького". Человек уже более трёх десятков лет в праздничной индустрии. Вроде за это время достойное имя должно заработаться, а его зовут "тамада с яйцами". Тебе нужен ТАКОЙ имидж?

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> откуда такие познания в том, можно ли эти конкурсы проводить или нет?


С самой драгоценной кладовой под названием - ОПЫТ.

----------


## Порубовы

да хватит. будьте разными. клиент тоже разный.
не нам судить о уровне - клиенту.

----------


## Буча

Ребята, я вот например сама преснятину не люблю, но вот например когда трусы с мохнатками на людей напяливают или еще лучше с членами и т. д., меня лично передергивает, а что говорить о почетных и уважаемых гостях бабушках и дедушках, (хотя и дедушки бывают разные), не говоря уже о детях, редкая свадьба обходится без них, а если их и нет на свадьбах, то видео они обязательно будут смотреть. А потом молодые приходят и просят у видеооператора вырезать тот или иной момен.
Каждому свое, согласна публика разная, кому то накидаться надо побыстрее и чтоб гости были в умате, конкурсы такие и т. д.,так ради Бога, ведущих разных хватает. Но у нас городок маленький и у меня уже свой клиент, который уважает и ценит то что я делаю, и недостатка в клиентах у меня нет.
В начале деятельности всяких клиентов хватало и когда читаю отчеты и девчата с горечью пишут всякое, то кто-то нахамил, кто-то по заднице стукнул. А после таких инциндентов не хочется ничего и жить не хочется. 
Оно так кажется,  яйца покатали, все смеялись до слез, но такими конкурсами мы и формируем своего клиента, это как друзья, всмысле "Скажи кто твой друг и я скажу кто ты" , я счастлива что иду на каждое мероприятие как на свой личный праздник, потому что знаю что мне никто не нахамит, никто ни ущипнет, а получу лишь положительные эмоции от благодарных людей, да и сама насмеюсь вволю.
Ну каждому свое.  :flower:  Всех люблю и уважаю.

*Добавлено через 19 минут*



> не нам судить о уровне - клиенту.


Ну почему-же, не согласна, нам может и не судить, но думаю многие согласятся со мной. Приходят на собеседование молодожены, за время общения с ними, понимаешь почти все: о их родителях, какие гости будут, как у них в дальнейшем будут отношения складываться, и как не горько это, но даже то, долгим будет их брак, или он обречен.
Нам не судить конечно, но все из чего-то вытекает. Если на свадьбе у мамы день рождение и об этом сказали мне ее друзья, а дети не вспомнили, да и не поздравили, это о чем говорит?... И на последней свадьбе жених со слезами на глазах столько наговорил и гостям своим, а родителям такие слова.., меня удивить вроде уже трудно, но, у нашей всей бригады ком к горлу подкатил. Это воспитание, а мы своей деятельностью тоже принимаем маленькое, но участие в этом процессе воспитания.

----------


## angel18

Игра " Представлемся"
Участников просят придумать себе какой нибудь псевдоним, а также жест или движение, которое будет своeобразной визитной карточкой. Например, можно представиться "Я - Бэтмен", при этом подпрыгнув и помахав руками, изображая полет. Следующий участник должен повторить приветствие предыдущего участника, после чего представиться самому. Аналогично все последующие участники повторяют приветствия всех пpедыдущих участников. Если кто-то ошибаeтcя - он получаeт предупреждение. Победителем становится тот из участников, кто наберет наименьшее количество предупреждений.


Игра " Музыкальный слух".

Реквизит: бутылки из-под вoдки, по количеству участников; рюмки, по 3 шт на каждого.

Из зала приглашают мужчин c музыкальным слухом. Каждому из вызвавшихся завязывают глаза, a в руки дают бутылки водки (на самом деле в бутылки наливают воду). Перед каждым из мужчин ставят по 3 пустых pюмки.	-
Участники должны на слух поровну разлить "водку" в три рюмки, не пролив пpи этом ни капли мимо.
Побеждает тот из мужчин, y которoго уровни заполнения рюмок оказались наиболее близки. Его поздравляют c присвоением звания "Идеальный слух" и вручают поощрительный приз.

----------


## гордеева

*Айсидора*,
Оля можно по подробнее про объяснения в любви?

----------


## unlana

Всем привет! Нашла на сайте "одноклассники" конкурс,думаю,можно попробовать:wink::smile:

"Бабушкин стриптиз". 
Ставятся в круг стулья, на них кладём пакеты со смешными одёжками (юбки, ушки, шляпы, трусы, бусы, платки и т.п.) по 4шт в каждом пакете. Играющие танцуют под музыку вокруг стульев, на паузу -одеваются из того пакета, у которого остановились, и так 4 раза. Музыка нужна весёлая, можно народная. Когда все одеты нужно объявить, что зрители хотят увидеть стриптиз (под соответствующую музыку), самому лучшему танцору- приз!!! Всегда проходит на ура!

----------


## optimistka17

> Участники должны на слух поровну разлить "водку" в три рюмки, не пролив пpи этом ни капли мимо.


*Заведомо нереальная задача*.:wink:
 Тогда уж надо писать, что под рукой должна быть  швабра и тряпка

 Никак не могу отнести этот конкурс к играм- выручалкам

----------


## люмилла

Всем привет!Какие вы молодцы много интересных конкурсов .Я то-же хочу выставить несколько конкурсов.Может это уже старое ,но проходит на ура и на форуме я не видела,чтобы кто-то выставил.


                                   ЯБЛОЧКО                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

УЧАВСТВУЮТ 2ПАРЫ,КАЖДАЯ ПАРА МЕЖДУ ЛБАМИ ДЕРЖИТ ЯБЛОКО И ТАНЦУЮТ ПОД РАЗНУЮ МУЗЫКУ,КТО ДО КОНЦА НЕ УРОНИТ ЯБЛОКО ТЕ И ПОБЕДИЛИ.

ДВЕ КОМАНДЫ ИЗ 5ЧЕЛОВЕК ДОЛЖНЫ ИЗ ОДНОГО СТАКАНА С ВОДОЙ ПЕРЕНИСТИ В ПУСТОЙ ШПРИЦОМ ВОДУ ,КТО БЫСТРЕЕ ЭТО СДЕЛАЕТ ТОТ И ПОБЕДИТЕЛЬ.


БАНАНЫ

УЧСТВУЮТ ТРИ ПАРЫ.ДЕВУШКИ САДЯТСЯ НА СТУЛЬЯ И ВСТАВЛЯЮТ БАНАН МЕЖДУ КОЛЕН ,А ЮНОШИ НА СЧЕТ ТРИ ДОЛЖНЫ ОТКРЫТЬ БАНАН БЕЗ РУК И СЪЕСТЬ ЕГО ,КТО БЫСТРЕЕ СЪЕСТ ТА ПАРА ПОБЕДИЛА.
ПРИНЦЕСА НА ГОРОШИНЕ.

УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ НА ВЕЧЕРИНКЕ .ВЫХОДЯТ СО СТУЛЬЯМИ И СТАНОВЯТСЯ ПЕРЕД НИМИ Я КЛАДУ ЧУПА-ЧУПСЫ НА СТУЛЬЯ ПО КОМАНДЕ ОНИ САДЯТСЯ И ОПРЕДЕЛЯЮТ НА ,ЧТО СЕЛИ И СКОЛЬКО ШТУК.ПОБЕЖДАЮТ ТЕ ДАМЫ КОТОРЫЕ ПРАВИЛЬНО ОТВЕТИЛИ НА ЧЕМ СИДЯТ И СКОЛЬКО ШТУК.

ПАРИХМАХЕР.

ДВЕ ПАРЫ МАЛЬЧИК НА СТУЛЕ ДЕВОЧКИ РЯДОМ,НАПРОТИВ НА СТУЛЬЯХ ЛЕЖАТ РЕЗИНКИ И ЗАКОЛКИ ДЛЯ ВОЛОС  И ПО КОМАНДЕ ДЕВОЧКИ БЕГУТ БЕРУТ ОДНУ РЕЗИНКУ И ОДЕВАЮТ НА ГОЛОВУ МАЛЬЧИКУ И ОДЕВАЮТ ПОКА ИГРАЕТ МУЗЫКА , МУЗЫКА ОСТАНОВИЛАСЬ ,ДЕВУШКИ НАЗЫВАЮ СВОИ ПРИЧЕСКИ,ПОТОМ МУЖЧИНЫ ДИФИЛИРУЮТ,НУ А ПОТОМ СНИМАЕМ РЕЗИНКИ И У КАКОЙ ПАРЫ ОКАЖЕТСЯ БОЛЬШЕ РЕЗИНОЧЕК ТА И ПОБЕДИТ.
Рыбалка

Приглашаются все мужчины торжества. Ведущий предлагает поиграть в рыбалку. 
- Давайте возьмём воображаемые удочки закинем их в воображаемое море и начнем ловить рыбу, но тут неожиданно воображаемая вода начинает мочить ноги и ведущий предлагает засучить штаны до колен, потом выше и выше. 
Прикол в том, что когда брюки у всех уже задраны до предела ведущий останавливает рыбалку и объявляет конкурс на самые волосатые ноги. Смеху будет!!!

----------


## maknata

*люмилла*,



> на форуме я не видела,чтобы кто-то выставил.


Они все есть, но в теме "Конкурсы и игры которые НЕ СТОИТ проводить":biggrin: Может лучше удалить пост, чтобы не посыпались наезды друг на друга?:wink:

----------


## toniki

Проштудирова всю тему, с первой до последней страницы. 
и хочу рассказать про свою игра-выручалочку.
это знаменитая, с "бородой" игра "ВЫПИЛ-ЗАКУСИЛ". 
всегда ношу с собой на банкеты карточки в двух разных конвертах, пипетку, напресток, ведерко из-под майонеза. а закуску насобирать на столе не долго.  для меня  это настоящая выручалочка.

----------


## люмилла

> Они все есть, но в теме "Конкурсы и игры которые НЕ СТОИТ проводить"


Я не собиралась ни на кого наезжать ,просто я вэтой теме не была.а чем плохи эти конкурсы,что они попали в тему ,где не надо проводить.Или я что то не поняла.

----------


## Lorry

*люмилла*,



> Я не собиралась ни на кого наезжать ,просто я вэтой теме не была.а чем плохи эти конкурсы,что они попали в тему ,где не надо проводить.Или я что то не поняла.


Ты то понятно наезжать ни на кого не будешь, это на тебя наедут. Потому как такие конкурсы уже много раз обсуждались на форуме и относятся они к тем, которые не стоит проводить. Но сколько людей , столько мнений. Смотря какая компания и какой возрост.

А Магната  просто хотела оградить тебя от этих наездов,вот и написала.
Очень трудно отследить все форумские темы, а ты сходи в эту темку и всё сразу станет ясно.

----------


## люмилла

Я сходила в эту темку и про яйца ,которые катают по штанам уделяют самое большое внимание.И что в тех конкурсах которые я выставила такого,что их не следует проводить . 


> ы то понятно наезжать ни на кого не будешь, это на тебя наедут.


А почему я не могу наехать,вы что самые крутые или только к вам надо прислушиваться ,потому что вы на форуме давно?

----------


## Lorry

*люмилла*,



> А почему я не могу наехать,вы что самые крутые или только к вам надо прислушиваться ,потому что вы на форуме давно?


Людмила вот ты совсем не поняла мой пост. Я не хотела тебя обидеть , а ты сразу  начала разборки со словами"  самые крутые". Поверь мне я крутой никогда не была . 
Я совсем не против твоих конкурсов, выставляй. И игру с резиночками я тоже  делала.
У нас в Германии в молодёжных компаниях многие конкурсы которые занесены в эту категорию  проходят  совсем даже неплохо.
Ещё раз внимательно перечитай мой пост, где ты увидела что я против твоих игр. Я постаралась только ответить на твой вопрос.

----------


## maknata

*люмилла*,
 Ну что ж, попробую объяснить на пальцах))



> ЯБЛОЧКО


Яблоки бывают разных сортов, точно так же как и кожа у всех разная. Когда то мне тоже очень нравился этот конкурс, пока одна пара не уронила яблоко а потом опять его зажала, но сок уже потёк... зрелище не ахти, к тому же иногда яблоко скатывается в область глаза, тож не очеь приятно это терпеть, к тому же и фингал можно надавить.



> ИЗ ОДНОГО СТАКАНА С ВОДОЙ ПЕРЕНИСТИ В ПУСТОЙ ШПРИЦОМ ВОДУ


Как шприц не отряхивай (а в порыве азарта за этим вообще никто не следит) всё равно капельки будут падать на пол. А полы сейчас бывают настолько скользкие, что и пары капель достаточно, чтобы превратить танцпол в каток. Да и очень сильно на детсад смахивает:wink:



> ОНИ САДЯТСЯ И ОПРЕДЕЛЯЮТ НА ,ЧТО СЕЛИ И СКОЛЬКО ШТУК


Пошловастенько, да и палочки у чупачупсов твёрденькие, можно ж так поялозить :Jopa: , что и уколоться:biggrin:



> БАНАНЫ


Ндя.. самый "безобидный" конкурс - длину юбочек у молодёжи видели? А теперь представьте, она села, зажала банан между коленями..., а теперь представляйте: вы медленно наклоняетесь к её коленям... медленно поднимаете глаза.. и что вы видите? Правильно, треугольник её трусиков, если они там есть:biggrin: А сзади стоит ревнивый амбал! Да и вид со стороны прямо скажем - откровенно пошлый!



> ПАРИХМАХЕР.


Сейчас у мужчин в основном такие стрижки, что резиночки или гвоздями приколачивать или клеем клеить, а у тех, у кого волосы подлиннее будут тоже есть укладки как и у женщин, и не каждому будет приятно, что он на праздник прихорашивался, а тут ему всю прическу испоганили. Хотя это самый безобидный конкурс из всего вышеперечисленного.


> конкурс на самые волосатые ноги.


Не знаю как у вас, а у нас это настолько старо, что не знает об этом или старичок-склеротик или новорожденный. К тому же лично знаю нескольких мужчин, которые стесняются своей волосатости и бреют ноги. Так какой уж тут смех?
Ну а что касаемо наездов - я не имела ввиду что именно Вы будете наезжать, хотя.. Ну да ладно, я думаю - без обид? - по поводу конкурсов понятно объяснила, почему они отнесены в ту тему?




> вы что самые крутые или только к вам надо прислушиваться ,потому что вы на форуме давно?


А дело то тут даже не в давности пребывания на форуме. Просто за это время здесь уже выработался как бы коллективный разум.Пообщайтесь ещё, поживите с нами и сами не заметите, как станете частью этого разума, и будете мыслить точно так же как и мы :Aga:

----------


## elenalogachova

maknata!
Я полностью солидарна с вами в ваших комментариях по поводу вышеназванных игр.  
Уважаемые коллеги! Прежде чем применить эти игры на людях, попробуйте проделать это на себе..... и вообще, что касается еды, фруктов и воды...... НИКОГДА! Никогда такие игры не буду включать в свою игротеку. Есть масса других интересных игр и огромное количество интерактива...... Играйте, танцуйте, пойте.....гостям это нравится!!!

----------


## elenalogachova

Ещё игра "ЗАПЛЕТАЙСЯ КОСА", Игра командная. Чаще всего эту игру я провожу на новогодних корпоративах. Когда я, на правах Снегурочки, стало быть и заплетаем косу Снегурки.
Две команды по три человека. Мужчины, женщины - на выбор. У вас в руках три ленты, метра по четыре. Распустите их по всей длине, а середина этих лент у вас в руках. То есть с двух сторон три ленты метра по два получается. Игроки становятся по обе стороны, берутся за концы лент двумя руками. Предупредите, что придётся проявить всю свою гибкость и смекалку. Им предлагается заплетать косу из лент, не выпуская их из рук. Но сначала нужно прорепетировать. Представьте, один подлазит под одного, другой потом через второго, а третий вообще через всех перепрыгивает. И т.д. Попробуйте дома, поймёте, это не сложно.

* * * * * *

На юбилее, прежде чем провести момент "Баня для юбиляра" я провожу следующую банную игру:
Приглашаются 2 команды , в каждой- веник, тазик, шапочка. 
Эстафета - 1 участник подбегает к тазику с веником,садится в тазик, надевает шапочку, пару раз себя хлестает и говорит : "Как с гуся вода, так с меня худоба", встаёт, бежит обратно, передаёт веник 2-му, и так далее.

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## люмилла

> На юбилее, прежде чем провести момент "Баня для юбиляра" я провожу следующую банную игру:
> Приглашаются 2 команды , в каждой- веник, тазик, шапочка. 
> Эстафета - 1 участник подбегает к тазику с веником,садится в тазик, надевает шапочку, пару раз себя хлестает и говорит : "Как с гуся вода, так с меня худоба", встаёт, бежит обратно, передаёт веник 2-му, и так далее.


Вы считаете ,что этот конкурс для юбиляров,которым по 50-60 лет или это для 25-30 летних?




> Ну что ж, попробую объяснить на пальцах))
> 
> 
> Я все поняла,но бывает разная публика и все ,что описали может случится еще не разу не произошло.Но учту на будущее.Спасибо за разъяснение.Я и не обиделась.Пересмотрю свои конкурсы.
> Цитата:

----------


## elenalogachova

ЛЮМИЛЛА, как правило, на юбилее собираются не только 50-ти и 60-ти летние гости. Приходят на торжество и дети, племянники...... Вот для такой аудитории и предназначен вышеупомянутый конкурс. А бывает и так, что участвуют и 50-ти летние мужики......Да так в кураж входят, что и забывают про свой возраст.....

----------


## gramulik

Я когда то на форуме нашла танцевальную игру " цветные танцы"- всем желающим раздаются цветные полоски, у меня из матерьяла, играют различные песни, слова которых определяют цвет, тот и выходит в круг танцевать . Нарезки сделала сама, они у меня весёленькие :Aga:  последняя нарезочка" я шоколадный заяц.." поэтому коричневую полоску даю только именнинику, который танцует последний. Эта моя выручалочка, динамично и массово :Ok:

----------


## Таня Л

Доброе время суток. Интересный тут диалог. По-поводу, какие конкурсы проводить, каждый ведущий должен определить для себя сам. Я тоже раньше умилялась конкурсам, связанными с едой, выпивкой, передаванием карты и т.д. Пока на семинаре не пообщалась с одной замечательной женщиной - Галиной Григорьевой, она у нас председателем жюри была на конкурсе ведущих игровых программ. Только в живом общении поняла, что категорически нельзя использовать конкурсы, которые коим-то образом ущемляют достоинство человека. Лично для себя определила круг таких развлекалок, и даже, если клиент просит, подробно ему объясняю, что такого рода конкурсы не провожу, дабы душа к ним не лежит, а все должно идти от души. Клиенты соглашаются. Так, что, думаю, к этому должен прийти каждый ведущий, и определить для себя что можно, а что нельзя.:smile: Эк, я сумничала kuku
Для меня палочкой выручалочкой тоже являются несколько конкурсов, здесь не видела, вдруг кому-то пригодится:
1. "РЕЗИНОЧКА" (уж больно нравится мужчинам) Для этого конкурса необходима резиночка (можно от детской забавы, когда девочки прыгают через резиночку; можно бельевую; у меня красивая ажурная), из резиночки делается круг, чтобы в него свободно поместилось пять-шесть щиколоток левой женской ножки :Oj:  При помощи манка выбираю 5-6 участниц, небольшая подводка к конкурсу. Например такая: "В этом конкурсе участвует одна из прекраснейших частей женского тела. Как вы думаете какая? (варианты) Правильно, щиколотка левой ноги." Участницам необходимо поместить в резиночку ту самую часть тела (щиколотку), пока звучит музыка танцевать по кругу, как только музыка закончится (а закончится она неожиданно) - ногу необходимо вынуть, естественно соблюдая технику безопасности. Та участница, которая вынет ногу последней - выбывает из игры (поощрительный приз обязательно), если все вынут ноги одновременно - выбывает та, в чью сторону резиночка отлетела (поощрительный приз - естественно). Можно на каждый этап включать разную музыку, можно выбрать самого галантного кавалера, чтобы он помогал дамам надевать резиночку на ногу и т.д.kuku
2. "ДЕВКИ НА ШЕЮ" (как я ее называю "русская народная игра", нравится тем, что не нужен никакой реквизит, никакие призы, при помощи этой игры очень просто без лишних слов можно начать танцевальный блок) Опять же при помощи манков выбираются 5-7 участников (мужчин) и участниц на одну больше, чем участников. Мужчины образуют плотный круг (плечо к плечу, спина внутрь круга), женщины распределяются по внешнему кругу, правым плечом внутрь круга. Опять же играет музыка, женщины танцуют по кругу, мужчины молча наблюдают за этим действом:smile: Музыка резко обрывается, и женщины, опять же соблюдая технику безопасности, "прыгают" мужчинам на шею (в действительности очень аккуратно обвивают их шею своими руками). Одна участница остается без пары, ей разрешено выбрать из круга любого мужчину и отойти с ним в сторонку (недалеко и ненадолго):smile: В итоге, после того как две участницы "прыгнут на шею" последнему осавшемуся участнику, остается участница без пары. Ей разрешено выбрать любого мужчину из зала, он не имеет права отказаться. Далее для получившихся пар звучит лирическая музыка, начинается медленный танец - приз для всех участников.kukukukukuku

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## elenalogachova

1. "РЕЗИНОЧКА" (уж больно нравится мужчинам) Для этого конкурса необходима резиночка (можно от детской забавы, когда девочки прыгают через резиночку; можно бельевую; у меня красивая ажурная), из резиночки делается круг, чтобы в него свободно поместилось пять-шесть щиколоток левой женской ножки :Oj:  При помощи манка выбираю 5-6 участниц, небольшая подводка к конкурсу. Например такая: "В этом конкурсе участвует одна из прекраснейших частей женского тела. Как вы думаете какая? (варианты) Правильно, щиколотка левой ноги." Участницам необходимо поместить в резиночку ту самую часть тела (щиколотку), пока звучит музыка танцевать по кругу, как только музыка закончится (а закончится она неожиданно) - ногу необходимо вынуть, естественно соблюдая технику безопасности. Та участница, которая вынет ногу последней - выбывает из игры (поощрительный приз обязательно), если все вынут ноги одновременно - выбывает та, в чью сторону резиночка отлетела (поощрительный приз - естественно). Можно на каждый этап включать разную музыку, можно выбрать самого галантного кавалера, чтобы он помогал дамам надевать резиночку на ногу и т.

Девочки, я на вашем форуме - новичок, так что пока ещё не совсем понимаю, как вставлять цитаты и делать свои дописки к ним. А посему - не получилось у меня с этим, поэтому пишу ниже:
Таня, ты описала проведения игры с резиночкой. Молодчинка! Мне эта игра тоже очень нравится, провожу с удовольствием, причём в первой танц. программе. Тебе можно ещё разнообразить следующим моментом: 
Вначале вставляем в резиночку правую ногу. После выбывания проигравшего, продолжая игру вставляем левую ногу. Далее - обе ноги. После - также обе ноги только развернуться спиной друг к другу, ну и в конце, когда дошли до финала данного конкурса (а их, то есть игроков осталось двое) - расположить резиночку на поясе у участников и во время муз.паузы снять эту резиночку через ноги без помощи рук. 
И ещё: я никогда во время игры не упоминаю слово: "резиночка". "Жгутик" - вот это другое дело.

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Элен

> пару раз себя хлестает и говорит : "Как с гуся вода, так с меня худоба", встаёт, бежит обратно, передаёт веник 2-му, и так далее.


Прикольно,но я б приговаривала:"Как с гуся вода,так с меня полнота...":biggrin:Думаю,многие такого же мнения,как и я. И хотя это только игра,но мало ли чего...:wink:

----------


## melani.nata

*ПОБРЕЙ ШАРИК*
Необходимо: ШАРИКИ + ПЕНКА + БРИТВЫ 
Жениху и мужьям даются в руки надутые до предела!!! шарики, с нарисованными на них глазами и улыбкой, на которые ведущий наносит тонкий слой крема для бритья. Мужья должны держать шарик за его конец снизу, в то время, как жены должны одноразовой бритвой "побрить" шарики от пенки. Имейте под рукой полотенце, оно может понадобиться при взрыве шара.

----------


## Подмосковочка

> Имейте под рукой полотенце, оно может понадобиться при взрыве шара.


Главное- надо умудриться вовремя его подать женщинам которые "бреют" шары ( а это не всегда получается)- а то неприятности будут....( Я просто поставила себя на место конкурсанток)

----------


## shoymama

> ПОБРЕЙ ШАРИК
> Необходимо: ШАРИКИ + ПЕНКА + БРИТВЫ 
> Жениху и мужьям даются в руки надутые до предела!!! шарики, с нарисованными на них глазами и улыбкой, на которые ведущий наносит тонкий слой крема для бритья. Мужья должны держать шарик за его конец снизу, в то время, как жены должны одноразовой бритвой "побрить" шарики от пенки. Имейте под рукой полотенце, оно может понадобиться при взрыве шара.


Проводила. Не побили. Больше не хочу.

----------


## darinaros

Здравствуйте. Очень много на форуме игр, которые я сама часто использую в качестве выручалок и они мне очень нравятся. Повторяться не хочется, может кто-то уже описывал эти игры, но все же рискну.
  2 команды по 6-7 чел. На расстоянии 4-5 метров от каждой команды ставятся стулья, на каждый стул кладется лента (длинна должна быть такой, чтобы можно было обмотать ею всю команду). Первый участник бежит к стулу, берет ленту и привязывает ее себе на талию, возвращается к своей команде, делает виток ленты вокруг талии следующего участника команды и они уже вдвоем должны обежать стул. Команда, которая первой соберет всю команду  и вернется на исходную позицию, побеждает. Обязательно перед тем как проводить игру убедитесь, что пол не скользкий.
    Еще одна командная игра. В каждой по 5 человек. Команды становятся в две линии напротив друг друга. Всем участникам раздаем по столовой ложке, которую нужно держать во рту. Задача: без помощи рук передать конфету из ложки в ложку от первого участника команды до последнего.

----------


## девочка Женя

> А у меня всегда на Ура проходит конкурс караоке. Чтоб азартнее соревновались, в команде невесты - девочки, в команде жениха - мальчики. В караочные вопросы ставлю от народных, до... особенно идут песни из мультиков!!!!!!!!! Они с таким артистизмом исполняют (Девочки песню принцессы Ни-че-го я не хочу... А мальчики :Эх рано встает охрана)


А мы караоке вообще перестали проводить - некоторые подвыпившие  так себя возомнят супер певцами, что микрофон потом не заберешь и бедные гости весь этот кошмар слушают.




> http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread....24#post2343624
> это в теме про медиков был конкурс. кратко: они слушают отрывок песни и ставят диагноз певцу.
> в минусовках наоборот - вы говорите диагноз, а они должны вспомнить симптомы - слова песни.


ссылочка не работает, может кто скинет в личку или на форуме ссылку выставит ? Плиз!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> проверка, приличные ли люди собрались в этом зале.
> называем цензурные рифмы на вопрос "ты где?"


Я пока читала - уржалась (или уржалася?) сама....У нас поселок - Карагайла. Рифма стучится прямо в дверь! Карагайлинским ты не верь!!!

----------


## LUSHA

цветные песни, вызываю народ по цвету одежды, танцуют под соот. фанеры. Этот конкурс старенький. но не за что не откажусь от него, потому что всегда хорошо идет.

делаю еще эстафеты всякие с надувным реквизитом: биты, шары, молотки, надувные круги. Молодежь участвует с удовольствием. Минус - травматизм(

----------


## Именинка

Меня выручает такая игра- танец.Может кто знает,поскольку она не новая, но кому то может пригодится. Танец с метелочкой.Все танцуют парами, кому пары не хватила танцует с метелочкой (яркие такие,пыль смахивать).Как только музыка остановится, нужно поменяться парами, человек, танцующий с метелкой, бросает ее и хватает себе пару,кто остался без пары,танцует с метелочкой.
Вместо метелочки можно взять швабру. Веселье и кураж минут на 20 обеспечены, причем, идет в любой компании.

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019), Просто Эльвира (09.12.2018)

----------


## похестакес

Привет всем. Есть такое психологическое упражнение, называется "Сплетня", мне кажется, что оно подойдет ввиде игры как для трезвой, так и не очень компании. Набирается команда человек 5. Оставляют одного, остальных просят на некоторое время удалиться. Оставшемуся зачитывается серьезный текст, типа: такого-то числа, там-то будет проводится ..., фамилии и имена, даты и места (вобщем, кто, что придумает), эту информацию оставшийся передает вошедшему (подошедшему), тот, в свою очередь, следующему и т.д. Ничего поправлять и подсказывать не нужно. Увидите, что получится в конце. После того, как последний расскажет, что он запомнил, прочитайте свой текст. До сих пор дословно никто не рассказал, а напридумывали -кучу. Мораль: не нужно обращать внимания на пересуды, сплетни вот так и рождаются. Можно и без морали, просто посмеяться.

----------


## luchiklk

танцевальный конкурс времена года.
(молодожены или юбиляр стоит в центре зала)я говорю слова-чтоб отвести от вас беду,не знали чтоб вы горя и тоску мы круг волшебный создаем и в круге том гостей всех ждем.
делю гостей на 4 команды.зима,весна,лето,осень,Например-кто качался в колыбеле марте,мае и апреле.Кто породнился с н.г. и морозною погодой.
обьявляю танц.марафон(звучат песни-попури о временах года(зима холода,что такое осень и т.д.)по аплодисментам определяем команду победительницу.побеждает,конееечно дружба.мы не будем унывать-продолжаем танцевать.поднимем юбиляру настроение,крикнем дружно-с днем рождения. :flower: 
* * * * * ******

хочу дополнить игру с метелочкой
пары могут танцевать меняя движения.
1 взявшись за руки.
2стоят спиной друг к другу,под локотки взявшись
3стоят лицом друг к другу-взявшись под локотки.
4и т.д. :flower: 
* * * * * * * * * * * *



> Жень, ну здесь вопрос выбора - опускаться ведущему на уровень ничего не видящего большинства или нет. Мы продаём свою работу, наша программа - это товар, который мы предлагаем потребителям. Представь, что ты решил сам стирать свою одежду (сразу говорю, что это пример для понимания спора, и к тебе никакого отношения не имеет) и приходишь в салон бытовой техники. А там тебе как начинающему, вместо машины-автомат последней модели предлагают стиральную доску, по типу не фиг  и понимает. 
> И никогда не забывай, что РАБОТАЯ НА ОПРЕДЕЛЁННОМ ЗАКАЗЕ, НА ТЕБЯ СМОТРЯТ ЕЩЁ 30-50 ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ. Можно ли яйца, труселя, памперсы, игры с "изюминкой" назвать для многих смотрибельными? - нет. Применяя их в своей работе, ты САМ привлекаешь соответствующего клиента. Закон жизни - *подобное притягивает подобное.* Нужны ТАКИЕ клиенты? - удачи.
> 
> PS: Кстати, у нас в районе есть такой любитель "остренького". Человек уже более трёх десятков лет в праздничной индустрии. Вроде за это время достойное имя должно заработаться, а его зовут "тамада с яйцами". Тебе нужен ТАКОЙ имидж?
> 
> *Добавлено через 11 минут*
> 
> С самой драгоценной кладовой под названием - ОПЫТ.


какой достойный ответ.Вы-бооольшая умница.соглашаюсь с вашим мнением.

----------


## Натальяночка

Не могу сказать,что это игра прям великая. но она меня часто выручает.
Прошу присутствующих возьмитесь за желтое...
(зимой за белое ) проверить, выдержать паузу
 мягкое
теплое
чужое
эротическое , красивое, соседнее,  и т.д.
С коментарием идет на 5

----------


## олюня

здравствуйте. Меня здорово выручают такие игры ( что-то подобное было, но я делаю немного по-другому)
1. Нужно две открытки, две авторучки. Вызываю 2 мужчин, прошу женщин подкрасить губки, дабы очень понадобиться помощь нашим участникам. Затем мужчины наши на скорость  бегут в зал с открытками ручками. женщины должны поцеловать мужчину в щёчку и расписаться в открытке. в конце подсчитываем у кого больше. Ну, а как награждать, выбирается по компании и ситуации. 
2. Драка шарами. Идёт везде и на свадьбе ( какая свадьба без драки) и на юбилее(!). Последний раз делала на выпускном ( вспомните все ваши обиды, например). Две команды, можно страрики-разбойники и молодо-зелено, как угодно. У каждого воздушный шар, надутый конечно. У пошли друг на друга. Хорошо тем, что можно сделать командный, а можно каждый за себя. На последнем юбилее (50 лет мужчине) убелённые сединами *старички* сделали команду молодых в два счёта.  
Может и старо, но выручает здорово. Ну а конкурс самый-самый использую редко. Ну например у кого из женщин больше ювелирных украшений одето. Выбираем, говорю, Так вот где находится золотой запас нашей страны и вручаю приз типа шоколод *Золотой фонд*. И так же самая хозяйственная, у кого самая большая сумочка, комментирую, приз БОЛЬШАЯ китайская сумка в клеточку (хохочут) и т.д.:biggrin:

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## optimistka17

> Две команды, можно страрики-разбойники и молодо-зелено, как угодно. У каждого воздушный шар, надутый конечно. У пошли друг на друга


Извини, но я что-то недопоняла... 
А как это *пошли друг на друга* с шарами? В чем суть конкурса? Расколотить(лопнуть) шар о противника? Надавать тумаков друг другу? Лопнуть шар или сохранить свой, а лопнуть у противника... 
Запуталась совершенно...
:wink:

----------


## Мармар

ТЛ 
Доброе время суток. Интересный тут диалог. ... что категорически нельзя использовать конкурсы, которые коим-то образом ущемляют достоинство человека. Лично для себя определила круг таких развлекалок, и даже, если клиент просит, подробно ему объясняю, что такого рода конкурсы не провожу, дабы душа к ним не лежит, а все должно идти от души. Клиенты соглашаются. Так, что, думаю, к этому должен прийти каждый ведущий, и определить для себя что можно, а что нельзя....

Уважаемая ТЛ, я с Вами полностью согласна. Профессиональный ведущий никогда не проводит конкурсы связанные с едой, острыми предметами, поднятием тяжестей и ставящих людей в неловкое положение. Асть два замечатеьлных аниматора В. Панфилов и А. Зайцев, (они препадают мастер классы в Москве) если найдете книку "Режиссура праздника", то много интереных игр там подчерпнете. Эти игры, которые Вы предложили - Панфиловские, добавляю Зайцевских:
На дне рождения есть еще одна традиция - всех гостей, родных и близких угощать вкусным праздничным… тортом. 

Вот и мы сейчас приготовим такой торт. Только воображаемый! Для этого нужно: дунуть на ладони, чтобы стряхнуть пыль. 

(Ведущий делает пассы руками.) 

Вложить в него - удачу, оптимизм, доброту, душевное тепло. Добавить: дружеские приветы – помашите друг другу руками, воздушные поцелуи – (показ), побольше очаровательных улыбок. 

И все это перемешать громкими аплодисментами с трехкратным, радостным возгласом «Поздравляем!» 

Теперь можно вручать имениннику с наилучшими пожеланиями этот «торт», а точнее – КАРАВАЙ. 

(Звучит мелодия песни. Ведущий запевает, а участники программы подпевают в припевах и показывают руками известные движения этого хоровода.) 

Как на ваш, на день рожденья, испекли мы каравай! 
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины! 

Вам удач везде, во всем, чтобы был у вас свой дом – 
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины! 

Чтоб к вам гости приходили, чтоб подарки приносили –
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины! 

Чтоб вы бедности не знали, чтоб зарплату получали – Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины!

* * * * * * * * * * * *

провожу еще такой конкурс: 
прошу написать 7  животныхна листке бумаги: теперь уважаемый юбиляр, я буду задавать вопросы, а вы по порядку называйте животных, которых вы записали.
 На работе Вы, как... 
 Перед походом к начальнику Вы становитесь, как... 
 Заходите  к себе в отдел и разговариваете с коллегами, как... 
 После работы садитесь в общественный транспорт, как... 
 Когда приходите с работы домой  Вы, как... 
 Жена смотрит на меня глазами.. , а у детей аппетиты….
 Остается одно - друзья, с ними я  как…

Так выпьем же за характер!

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Колос Алла

> Не могу сказать,что это игра прям великая. но она меня часто выручает.
> Прошу присутствующих возьмитесь за желтое...
> (зимой за белое ) проверить, выдержать паузу
>  мягкое
> теплое
> чужое
> эротическое , красивое, соседнее,  и т.д.
> С коментарием идет на 5


-Чтобы счастья огромного вам пожелать
Надо что –то зелёное в руках подержать
-Белый цвет –невинность и чистота
Держись за белый, всем желай добра
-Чтоб не бояться трудностей
Быть в настроении прекрасном
Не скромничайте , держитесь все за красное
-Чтоб быть неотразимым и сексуальным –
Черный цвет сегодня актуален
-Мечты у вас заветные ,мечты у вас красивый
А чтоб они сбывались
Держитесь все за синее
-Чтоб жизнь была праздником ,чтоб было море подарков
Держитесь за желтое ,золотое ,яркое
-А что не назвали –пусть всё сбывается
Пусть будет жизнь красивей и цветней!

----------


## kalerina

Благодарю всехза помощь в работе!!!  :flower: 

Очень весело проходит вот такая игра:
ИГРА: СТАРЫЙ АВТОМОБИЛЬ
Вызывается 6-8 человек, которые подходят к сцене вместе со стулом. Все стулья становятся в два ряда и участники садятся на них друг за другом в две шеренги.
Ведущий говорит: представьте, что вы едете в старом–старом автомобиле, у которого нет дна и крыши, и который заносит на каждом повороте. Играющие должны повторять за ведущим все движения.

Если ведущий говорит:
- поворот налево – играющие должны наклониться влево и крикнуть – ВАУ!
- поворот направо – играющие опять кричат – ВАУ!
- препятствие снизу – играющие поднимают ноги и кричат – ОПОНЬКИ!
- препятствие сверху – играющие наклоняются вниз и кричат – ОПОЧКИ!
- дождь – играющие поднимают руки вверх и кричат – БРРР!

Ведущий вперемешку называет команды, а игроки должны успеть их выполнить. Темп игры постоянно убыстряется. Кто ошибается, тот выбывает.

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## олюня

> Извини, но я что-то недопоняла... 
> А как это *пошли друг на друга* с шарами? В чем суть конкурса? Расколотить(лопнуть) шар о противника? Надавать тумаков друг другу? Лопнуть шар или сохранить свой, а лопнуть у противника... 
> Запуталась совершенно...
> :wink:


нужно сохранить свой шар. можно играть командами, у кого больше сохраниться шаров, тот и выиграл. Хотя знаете, они в процессе драки вообще обо всём забывают. А потом такие СЧАСТЛИВЫЕ и ДОВОЛЬНЫЕ! говорят, будто в детство окунулись. Ну нравится людям этот конкурс, причем на любом празднике. Хотя на вкус и цвет, сами понимаете.




> ТЛ 
> Доброе время суток. Интересный тут диалог. ... что категорически нельзя использовать конкурсы, которые коим-то образом ущемляют достоинство человека. Лично для себя определила круг таких развлекалок, и даже, если клиент просит, подробно ему объясняю, что такого рода конкурсы не провожу, дабы душа к ним не лежит, а все должно идти от души. Клиенты соглашаются. Так, что, думаю, к этому должен прийти каждый ведущий, и определить для себя что можно, а что нельзя....
> 
> Уважаемая ТЛ, я с Вами полностью согласна. Профессиональный ведущий никогда не проводит конкурсы связанные с едой, острыми предметами, поднятием тяжестей и ставящих людей в неловкое положение. Асть два замечатеьлных аниматора В. Панфилов и А. Зайцев, (они препадают мастер классы в Москве) если найдете книку "Режиссура праздника", то много интереных игр там подчерпнете. Эти игры, которые Вы предложили - Панфиловские, добавляю Зайцевских:
> На дне рождения есть еще одна традиция - всех гостей, родных и близких угощать вкусным праздничным… тортом. 
> 
> Вот и мы сейчас приготовим такой торт. Только воображаемый! Для этого нужно: дунуть на ладони, чтобы стряхнуть пыль. 
> 
> (Ведущий делает пассы руками.) 
> ...


можно свои пять копеек вставить? После слов про дом пою: 
Чтобы дети(внуки) там смеялись,
Чтоб всегда они рождались
Вот такой вышины, вот такой ширины.

И последний куплет:
Чтобы счастья было море, ну а если будет горе
вот такой нижины, вот такой ужины

И получается, что все сходятся в центр круга и дружно обнимают именинницу

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Игра- манок.  Реквизита нет.

(Провожу на юбилее, в основном у мужчин)

Все знают, что в детстве каждого мальчика, была самая любимая игрушка.
Спрашиваю у гостей, как вы думаете, какая любимая игрушка была у (имя юбиляра), (отвечают). А у кого ещё, в детстве, была машинка- любимой игрушкой? А у кого машинка (настоящая) сейчас, любимая игрушка? Кто поднимает руки, тот выходит в зал. (Т.к машины сейчас есть практически у всех, выходит добрая половина гостей, а то и больше)

Задача участников, Всем вместе сделать автомобиль из себя любимых и прокатить именинника.

Сначала идут фары - 2 чел, 
Бампер передний - 1 чел (всегда вырывается женщина пышногрудая)
Затем копот - 1 чел,
Мотор - 1 чел,
Клаксон - 1 чел,
Дворники - 2 чел, 
Передние двери - 2 чел по бокам,
Переднее сидение- 2 чел,
Заднее сидение - 2 чел,
Задние двери - 2 чел,
Багажник - 1 чел,
Задний бампер - 1 чел.

Именинник открывает переднюю дверь, садиться на переднее сидение, заводит мотор, проверяет свет, дворники, клаксон, закрывает дверь. Поехали!
1-2 круга по залу всегда делают. Потом переходим к танц.блоку.

Проходит всегда очень весело, с хохотом!!! :Ok: 

Воть......

А вот музыка под которую делают 1-2 круга по залу.


http://files.mail.ru/SUA95X

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Если не хватает людей, убираем заднее сидение, пусть будет спортивный вариант машины, можно дворники убрать.

Смотрите по обстоятельствам!

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## olgaring

> Всем вместе сделать автомобиль из себя любимых и прокатить именинника.


очень похоже на машинки Макнаты...

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*olgaring*,
  Не знаю. Может быть.... Ещё не всё успела облазить. 
Знала о нём, как  куча-мала, усовершенствовала и вуаля! Проходит всегда интересно!

----------


## olgaring

> Проходит всегда интересно!


верю, сама провожу :Ok:

----------


## elenalogachova

> Танец с метелочкой.Все танцуют парами, кому пары не хватила танцует с метелочкой (яркие такие,пыль смахивать)


А у меня почему-то такая игра не пошла. Вот объясните, ведь эта метёлка падает с быстрой скоростью. И часто происходит так, что она оказывается на полу. В итоге:кто следующий?!? Ну, не понимаю я такой конкурс.

----------


## Krokus

А меня на последних вечеринках очень выручает игра"Лезгинка" Прошу виновника торжества назвать пятерых  мужчин-ценителей    женской красоты.Те,кого назвали выходят в центр зала-они участвуют в конкурсе. Перед каждым участником на полу разнос и на нём роза .Объявляю условие конкурса-поднять цветок  своим способом, не повторяясь и подарить его любой даме в   зале ...       Для каждого участника свой приз-  роза,именно ее и дарят после  игры.    Включаем лезгинку: и вперёд!!!!! Фантазии мужчин нет предела ! Чего только не придумывают! Обычно всем очень нравится и делаю 2 или 3 круга .Лезгинка -музыка заводная, игра проходит очень весело!   Собрала несколько разных лезгинок и для каждого игрока звучит своя ... сначала делала только под одну мелодию и поняла, что интереснее и разнообразнее(особенно когда разыграются и играют несколько кругов)несколько мелодий: использую Анжелика Начёсова "Аравай", адыгейский перепляс, Батчаев "черкесский перепляс", Успаев "Суперлезгинка" Когда все розы разыграли,мужчины дарят цветы дамам и вызываем в центр зала все пары(кому дарили и кто дарил).ну и завершает общий" танец  роз" под кавказскую музыку... Игру выставляли на форуме-спасибо автору! Действительно Выручалочка...

----------


## elenalogachova

> А меня на последних вечеринках очень выручает игра"Лезгинка"


Прикольно!!! Что-то новенькое. Как я поняла, для каждого мужчины определённая музыка? Стало быть они по отдельности учавствуют?!?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Krokus*,
 видела эту игру дааавно на форуме, а вот провести так и не решилась)) если не сложно, вышлите разные лезгиночки, они в принципе всегда пригодятся!

----------


## Krokus

> Прикольно!!! Что-то новенькое. Как я поняла, для каждого мужчины определённая музыка? Стало быть они по отдельности учавствуют?!?
> __________________


Мужчины стоят в ряд, поднимают свой цветок по очереди, не повторяя способ поднимания цветка...звучит песня- поднимает первый,поднял-звучит вторая мелодия-поднимает второй и т. д... как правило придумывают всё новое и новое, потому и несколько "кругов", чтоб наигрались. Конечно бывают и выбывшие(редко!), как правило сильно выпимши- голова то не варит! :wink: Далеко не всегда удаётся брать живые розы... не всегда удобно дёргать цветы из букетов... :Aga: Потому имею всегда пять одинаковых искусственных роз...

*Добавлено через 25 минут*



> видела эту игру дааавно на форуме, а вот провести так и не решилась)) если не сложно, вышлите разные лезгиночки, они в принципе всегда пригодятся!
> __________________


Инна! Я тоже  долго на эту игру смотрела, думала, что ничего особенного, потом у кого то прочла , что суперски проходит, попробовала и теперь расставаться с ней пока не хочу!Сначала хотела сделать нарезки, потом подумала, что трудно предположить кто как будет задание выполнять( кто то сначала раздумывает, кто то"резину тянет", когда цветок поднимает), нашла лезгинки, которые сразу весёлые, бодренькие и нормально... 
Список песен:
 Марат  "Адыгейский перепляс"
Анжелика Начесова "Аравай"
Джаримова "Лезгинка"
Традиционная лезгинка
 Батчаев "Черкесская свадебная"
Успаев "Суперлезгинка"
Руки "Асса"

----------


## СаньКА83

> А меня на последних вечеринках очень выручает игра"Лезгинка"


Правда, такого я еще не видела и не слышала! Очень понравилась идея! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Яблочная эстафета
Соревнование между двумя командами. Один игрок из команды садится на стул, остальные выстраиваются за его спи¬ной. Сидящий держит по яблоку в руках и одно — подбородком. Первый стоя¬щий за стулом огибает его и, забрав все три предмета (два яблока берет руками, а третье — подбородком), садится на стул. Уступивший место уходит в конец колонны. Побеждает команда, быстрее передавшая друг другу все яблоки. Если яблоко было потеряно, то команде начисляются штрафные баллы или после игры уронивший яблоко исполняет желание соперников.

----------


## Степан КО

Литературный конкурс-игра. Придумайте продолжение следующей фразы:
"Сегодня Ване с Маней хотим мы пожелать..." для свадеб
"Сегодня в день рождения хотим мы пожелать..." для юбилея
продолжения в рифму записываются, потом зачитываются, потом дарятся виновнику торжества. При достаточно креативной публике выходят шедевры устного народного творчества

----------


## slanas

Последнее время часто исползую игру"Набрось-ка"
вызываю 3 самых-самых......мужчин, предлагаю выбрать каждому даму сердца подарив цветок. Дам усаживаем на стулья, а мальчикам даём в руки кольца по 10 шт каждому (резиновые кружки для закатки) женщинам вежду коленочек бутылку или  просто карандаш. Кто больше колец набросит победитель. ПРисуждаем МИСТЕР и приз. Две оставшиеся  пары должны показать мастер класс по танцем у меня танцевали стриптиз на юбилее. Всем танцорам примерно лет 55-60 порвали зал. Проходит  супер!!! онкурс на юбилее и свадьбе немного смысловой нагрузкой отлтчается. 
наверно немного смутно обьяснила

----------


## Premiya

Здравствуйте! Спасибо всем, кто творит и делится опытом!

Хочу добавить и свои "5 копеек"

Вот игра, которая проводится без реквизита для любой аудитории

Сидящим за столами гостям женского пола предлагается "порыться" в своих сумочках, как известно, найти в них можно самые неожиданные вещи!!! Так вот обладательница сумочки, в которой найдётся самая невероятная вещь и станет победительницей!

Дамы с неистовым задором начинают потрошить закрома сумочек, желая всех удивить, а вам остаётся лишь комментировать с юмором происходящее и те предметы, что будут найдены, в случае нескольких претенденток на приз выбираем победительницу голосованием аплодисментами!

Возможно, многие из Вас и знают этот конкурс, но кому-то он может и пригодится...

Конкурс "ПОРВИ ЛЮБОГО"
Вызываем из зала мужчин, готовых порвать любого, кто обидит виновника торжества (молодых, юбиляра...), собираем команды по 2 чел.,кол-во зависит от наличия реквизита (о нём позже), гости предвкушают шуточный мордобой, но всё куда серьёзнее:
крепким мужчинам вы предлагаете показать свою силу вот как - каждой паре вручаете джинсы, да, обычные джинсы, можно конечно же не новые, и предлагаете разорвать их на большее кол-во кусков, пока звучит весёлая музыка.

Конкурс начинается и продолжается, а джинсы никак не поддаются!!! Мужчинам прийдётся постараться!!!

Да, можно вместо джинсов рвать футболки, но это слишком просто сделать и не так интересно, хотя в женском коллективе вполне пройдёт, подводку только придумать типа с комплексами порвать или с бывшим...

Победителя определяем по количеству кусков, на которое удалось разорвать джинсы или футболку

----------

Аллник (23.09.2016), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## irjkmybwf

Поцелуйная-2

Количество игроков: любое

Дополнительно: нет

Мужчине завязываются глаза. Девушки равномерно располагаются по помещению. По команде мужчины девушки замирают. Задача мужчины: с завязанными глазами как можно быстрее найти и поцеловать каждую девушку (время засекает ведущий). К девушкам могут добавляться остальные мужчины (маскироваться под девушек, например, меняться одеждой, очками и т.д.). После того, как один участник-мужчина прошел "эстафету", начинает следующий. Побеждает быстрейший.

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Прогноз по календарю
Маленькое гадание.
Всем участникам раздают календарики, в которых они отмечают какой-либо месяц.
Затем Ведущий зачитывает предсказания, соответствующие каждому месяцу.
У вас будет чистая, как январский воздух, дружба.
Вас ожидает бурная, как февральская вьюга, страсть.
Вам предстоит много веселых, как мартовская капель, часов общения.
Вам выпадут редкие, как апрельское тепло, минуты нежности.
Вас ожидает скоротечный, как майская гроза, флирт.
Ваши отношения наполнятся новой силой, как июньские травы.
Ваши отношения будут безоблачными, как июльское небо.
Вам преподнесут щедрые, как августовский кий урожай, подарки.
Ваши отношения будут не жаркими, но теплыми, как сентябрьское солнце.
Вас ждет затяжной, как октябрьский дождь, роман.
Вас подстерегают неожиданные, как ноябрьский гололед, приключения.
Вас будут радовать короткие, как декабрьский день, встречи.

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## shoymama

> Да, можно вместо джинсов рвать футболки, но это слишком просто сделать и не так интересно, хотя в *женском коллективе вполне пройдёт*, подводку только придумать типа с комплексами порвать или с бывшим...


Победит та команда, в которой  окажется больше сломанных ногтей?

----------


## Premiya

> Победит та команда, в которой  окажется больше сломанных ногтей?


к победе не жалея ногтей!!!
Спасибо Вам, Ольга за яркое фото!

----------


## Krokus

> Конкурс "ПОРВИ ЛЮБОГО"


Это надо поместить в другую темку...где живут игры, которые категорически нельзя проводить, туда её туда- к белочкам и дуплам! :Nono:  Или отдать психоаналитикам - пущай они борются с человеческими комплексами всеми доступными  способами! :Grin: Моё мнение-это  полная дикость! :Nono:

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

> Это надо поместить в другую темку...где живут игры, которые категорически нельзя проводить, туда её туда- к белочкам и дуплам! Или отдать психоаналитикам - пущай они борются с человеческими комплексами всеми доступными  способами!Моё мнение-это  полная дикость!


Полностью согласна!!!! Дело на любителя, конечно, но мне как гостю такое бы не понравилось

----------


## Premiya

> Это надо поместить в другую темку...где живут игры, которые категорически нельзя проводить, туда её туда- к белочкам и дуплам! Или отдать психоаналитикам - пущай они борются с человеческими комплексами всеми доступными  способами!Моё мнение-это  полная дикость!


Любовь! Ваш комментарий уместен, но позволю заметить, что всё от подачи зависит. Игру можно провести очень цивильно. Не вижу ничего зазорного в том, что взрослые выпившие мужчины рвут деним (а не бъют морды, извините), а женщины на корпоративе медиков легко справляются с такими "трикотажными" проблемами как метеоризм, вздутие и изжога (это надписи на футболках, которые рвут)

Некоторые и самую безобидную игру могут преподнести очень даже некорректно, и наоборот.

Да, на выложенном Ольгой фото как раз дикий вариант! Конечно же проводить такую игру с ТАКИМ количеством участников по меньшей мере травмоопасно!
В предложенном мною варианте участники соревнуются в парах!!!




> Полностью согласна!!!! Дело на любителя, конечно, но мне как гостю такое бы не понравилось


Впервые я увидела эту игру на ОЧЕНЬ цивилизованной свадьбе, это была единственная игра- конкурс с реквизитом! Восхищалась тамадой, который провёл бесподобный вечер с листом бумаги и парой джинсов! Решила поделиться идеей, а вы сами решайте...

----------

Аллник (23.09.2016)

----------


## Ольга Валерьевна

Спасибо всем огромное за интересные игры - переделки. Предлагаю игру, не требующую подготовки.
"Пугало моё родное"
Ведущий приглашает 3 команды.
В каждой команде должна быть одна девушка и 2 парня.
Девушка становится между парнями.
По сигналу ведущего, парни начинают быстро одевать девушку поверх её одежды, снимая свою одежду, кольца, часы и цепочки тоже считаются.
Побеждает та команда, на чьей девушке оказалось большее количество одежды.
Очень смешной и забавный конкурс, особенно когда дело доходит до носков, а девушка стоит, как пугало.

----------

Просто Эльвира (13.12.2018)

----------


## Курица

> Очень *смешной и забавный* конкурс, _особенно когда дело доходит до носков_, а девушка стоит, *как пугало.*


Да вы что,Ольга Валерьевна!!!! :Blink: 

ни за что не поверю, что  Вы сами захотели бы, чтоб Вам, начёсанно-надушенно-напудренной, начали "носки мужские" ...на оставшиеся неодетыми руки надевать ? :Grin:  :Vah:  :Yes4:  :No2:

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

> Да вы что,Ольга Валерьевна!!!!
> 
> ни за что не поверю, что  Вы сами захотели бы, чтоб Вам, начёсанно-надушенно-напудренной, начали "носки мужские" ...на оставшиеся неодетыми руки надевать ?



Да уж, представляю лицо этой девушки  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Аленький

Всем приветики!!! Почитала, подчерпнула идеи ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! Делюсь своими выручалками:
* 1) Игра "Фиафила Термидонтовна"*. Прошу юбиляра или выбираю сама 4-х человек у которых мы будем проверять память.
  Итак самый смелый остоётся со мной  3-е уходят покурить вопщем чтоб неслышали.
Сейчас через вас мы отправим письмо ваша задача выслушать не переспрашивая ЗАПОМНИТЬ и передать следующиму:
итак     Здравствуй дорогая Фиафила Термидонтовна.Еду поездом через Тхи-тхуа в Буркина-фасон. Везу с собой синегальского попугая. Дома всё в порядке в холодильнике сыр и сосиски. Кот Васька сдох на прошлой неделе, похоронили под берёзой. С уважением ваш внук Порпитурий Порпетурьевич!!!
Вызываю следующева теперь он слушает и вникает а участник№1 расказывает,
что запомнил нуи т.д. в конце говорю Ну вот теперь вы знаете как рождаются сплетни и произношу сама начальный вариант письма. Юмор в том что люди с одного услышанья немогут переварить эту информацыю и выдают такое , что живит надорвать можно:"попугай умер, кот повесился на берёзе, внук украл сосиски и едет кудато виндию лечится видимо"- ну и тогдалее.... Попробуйте не пожалеете.

*2) Игра "Познокомимся поближе."*
все участники встают в один большой круг м.-д. близко друг-другу. Под весёлую музыку начинаем передовать поцелуй по кругу.Музыка остановилась пара которая перед. поцелуй выбывает.А все остольные сближаемся и поехали дальше.
Всё очень просто (целуют друг-друга в щёчку) Проходит на ура. Особенно весело когда остаются 4ч.

*АААА-А. Вспомнила выручалку на 5+. Для юбилеев:*
 Перед началом поздравлений гостей говорю о том .что ксажиленью мы не всегда можем подорить тот подарок  какой бы хотелось.....Бла...бла...бла Вопщем давайте представим , что у каждого из вас есть как минимум 1000 000 доллоров . Что-бы вы подорили юбиляру? Но дарить подарки мы будем в алфовитном порядке чтоб никто не повтоялся(е,ё,й-НЕ пропускаем) ну и обхожу всех по очереди.Всегда хорошо проходит.(да и главное просто).

----------


## shoymama

> кольца, часы и цепочки тоже считаются.


Вы перестанете проводить это после первой же выплаты за порванную цепочку (потерянное кольцо или побитый телефон, часы) Дерзайте, новичок, бейте свои шишки, если наши вас не останавливают. Удачи!
А про носки и напяливание согласна на все 100. Игры, в результате которых *играющий становится смешным считаются неэтичными* и изгоняются из арсенала профессиональных ведущих. Хотите быть профи?

----------


## Эдель

Да уж "пугало родное" (а если еще какой нибудь подпитый и остроумный додумается бедной девочке носки на уши повесить - кошмар) , "порву любого" и "чупа-чупсы" из соседней темы 100% к белочкам и дуплам. Это сугубо мое мнение. Извините кого обидела.

----------


## olgaleona

предлагаю поблагодарить автора за идею....назвать игру"стройная березка" и украшать ленточками- кто красивее...

----------


## Ludamila

Вы перестанете проводить это после первой же выплаты за порванную цепочку (потерянное кольцо или побитый телефон, часы) Дерзайте, новичок, бейте свои шишки, если наши вас не останавливают. Удачи!
Согласна... Проводили мы однажды эту игру на корпоративе... В результате- минут 20 все лазили по полу и искали потерянную золотую сережку...

Хочу внести и свою лепту в конкурсы без подготовки... М.б кому-то он покажется и пошловатым, но это смотря в какое время его проводить... Во всяком случае он ни разу не вызывал ни у кого отторжения, а компании бывали очень разные по социальному статусу... (лучше, конечно в конце вечера, когда уже все "хороши...")
М.б. о нем уже и писали на этом форуме, но я не натыкалась на него...
Итак- вызывается несколько пар, мужчин сажают на стулья и кладут им на колени обыкновенные листы формата А-4. Под энергичную музыку партнерши садятся к ним на колени и, двигаясь, должны как можно сильнее смять эти листы... Кто лучше постарался- тот и победил!!! Проходит на УРА! И, просят повторить другие пары, говоря, что справятся лучше... А какие комменты можно услышать... (хочу заметить, не ПОШЛЫХ!!!) Но взрывы хохота- гарантированы!!!




> Здравствуй дорогая Фиафила Термидонтовна.Еду поездом через Тхи-тхуа в Буркина-фасон. Везу с собой синегальского попугая. Дома всё в порядке в холодильнике сыр и сосиски. Кот Васька сдох на прошлой неделе, похоронили под берёзой. С уважением ваш внук Порпитурий Порпетурьевич!!!


Попробовала провести... У меня запомнили только... КОТ ВАСЬКА!!!! И УСЕ!!!((( :Tu: 

И очень хочу поблагодарить (к, сожалению, не помню, у кого слизала идею), за "Ленивые танцы...". У меня на юбилее, при проведении этого конкурса одна женщина, в буквальном смысле слова, сползла со стула от смеха .... (Если кто-то просмотрел этот изумительный конкурс, или нужны минусовки- пишите в личку- сброшу...)  Я не профессионал, из-за личных качеств приходится проводить мероприятия у родственников, друзей, и внутри нашего маленького коллектива. Т.е. деньги я на этом не зарабатываю...
Огромное спасибо за интереснейшие идеи от профессионалов!!! Низкий Вам поклон!!!
И еще, я вчера проводила юбилей у очень хороших знакомых... Если кому- то интересно, что из форума прошло на УРА, а что не ОЧЕНЬ (с моей точки зрения) - могу поделиться...
Моя электронка ludamila08@mail.ru

----------


## shoymama

> Под энергичную музыку партнерши садятся к ним на колени и, двигаясь, должны как можно сильнее смять эти листы.


Людок, не проводи, не надо!!! Это давно уже признано пошлым, к тому же старо. Рвали и бумагу, и газеты, и салфетки... эффект один - смех ниже пояса. Оно тебе надо?
Раз советуешь проводить во второй половине вечера (т.е. с пьяненькими), значит сама где-то в глубине души думаешь, что трезвые тебя за эту игру не похвалят. Ведь так?
[img]http://s17.******info/2eeeec54dde9bb30f1ccae4e4ae00071.gif[/img]

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Чудо-юдо
Возьмите каждый по листку бумаги и нарисуйте сверху голову — человека, животного, птицы. Загните лист так, чтобы нарисованного было не видно — только кончик шеи. И передайте рисунок соседу. У каждого участника игры оказался новый лист с изображением, которого он не видел. Все рисуют верхнюю часть туловища, снова «прячут» рисунок и передают соседу, чтобы на новом полученном листке дорисовать конечности. А теперь разверните все рисунки и посмотрите, какие на них изображены существа.

----------


## Мария Молодцова

Моя игра-выручалочка: правда не совсем моя- часть принадлежит Панфилову В.В., часть известной детсткой игре. Провожу на банкетах после первого застолья, когда всех гостей приглашаем на танцевальную площадку.
Прошу выйти на площадку двух человек ( молодоженов или юбиляра с супругой или просто на свое усмотрение- к этому времени нормальный ведущий уже знаком почти со всеми гостями).
Можно я дам вам одно задание- Ответ.
Прошу их взяться за руки- за обе руки. Что получилось?- Ответ (любой)
Правильно- круг из двух человек. За короткий муз. фрагмент прошу собрать круг из десяти человек. Задание понятно? Прошу! (муз.фрагмент быстрой музыки. выключаем, когда почти собран круг)
К сожалению, вы чуть-чуть опоздали! (Однако в кругу уже есть десять человек) Поэтому у меня задание ко всем вам - прошу собрать круг из 20 человек .... 
в третий раз- он же последний- прошу собрать круг из .... (количество всех присутствующих) человек.
Когда в кругу оказываются все присутствующие- прошу перестроиться по принципу- мальчик-девочка. Конечно с присказками- например. "Ой, посмотрите, сплошь одна малина! Мужчины, разбавьте, пожалуйста! или Мужчины не желают полакомиться!" или "Девочки, разбавьте мальчиков!"
Когда перестроение прошло: "Дорогие мои! Я смотрю все засиделись, косточки затекли.. Я предлагаю танцевально-музыкальную разминку! Возражений нет! Тогда прошу повторять движения за мной! (Звучит ритмичная танцевальная музыка. Ведущий в центре круга показывает движения и поясняет их) 
Поднимите правую руку
Опустите правую руку.. на правое плечо своего соседа справа
Поднимите левую руку 
Опустите левую руку ... на левое плечо своего соседа слева
Вы чувствуете плечо друг друга?
Ответ- Да!
У нас тесная компания?
Ответ- Да!
У нас дружная компания?
Ответ- Да!
 Тогда этой тесной и дружной компанией попробуем подвигаться приставными шагами вправо!
А теперь влево!
 Опустите руки и повернитесь направо.
Положите руки на плечи своего соседа впереди себя
(танцевальными движениями двигаемся по кругу)
Опустите руки на талию своего соседа впереди себя
Опустите свои руки на бедра своего соседа впереди себя
(Используйте также шуточки-прибауточки: "Посмотрите, как мальчики-то зарезвились! Поэтому- остановились!
повернулись в обратную сторону и... положили ручки на плечики своего соседа впереди себя. Девочки, позади вас другие мальчики- позавлекайте их самым обаятельным женским "предметом"- и показываем покачивания бедрами)
Потом можно попробовать различные варианты, но все это не должно превышать 3-4 минут. Мы меняем музыку, когда просим повернуться в другую сторону.
Завершение:
 Ну, что ж дорогие мои!Держите друг друга за плечики, за талию, за бедра- танцейте и веселитесь на нашей танцевальной площадке! (и без паузы включаем быструю композицию, например "Августин" В.Леонтьева)
Всегда на протяжении более 10 лет на любую публику работает 100%. Народ не просто раскрепощается, все объединяются в танцах и начинают сами фантазировать на танцевальной площадке.

Удачи всем вам, дорогие мои!!!

PS: Играем на всех семинарах- благодарят и годы спустя...

----------


## Эдель

Дополнения к этому конкурсу. Возьмите друг-друга за плечики, сделайте массаж, скажите:"Ой как приятно". Возьмите друг-друга за талию, скажите: "Пора худеть". Ну и в конце, после коленок, возмите друг-друга за талию через одного.

----------


## Татьяна Миронова

[quote="Мария Молодцова;3870268"]Прошу их взяться за руки- за обе руки. Что получилось?- Ответ (любой)
Правильно- круг из двух человек. За короткий муз. фрагмент прошу собрать круг из десяти человек. Задание понятно? Прошу! (муз.фрагмент быстрой музыки. выключаем, когда почти собран круг)
К сожалению, вы чуть-чуть опоздали! (Однако в кругу уже есть десять человек) Поэтому у меня задание ко всем вам - прошу собрать круг из 20 человек .... 
в третий раз- он же последний- прошу собрать круг из .... (количество всех присутствующих) человек.
Когда в кругу оказываются все присутствующие- прошу перестроиться по принципу- мальчик-девочка. Конечно с присказками- например. "Ой, посмотрите, сплошь одна малина! Мужчины, разбавьте, пожалуйста! или Мужчины не желают полакомиться!" или "Девочки, разбавьте мальчиков!"
Когда перестроение прошло: "Дорогие мои! Я смотрю все засиделись, косточки затекли.. Я предлагаю танцевально-музыкальную разминку! Возражений нет! Тогда прошу повторять движения за мной! (Звучит ритмичная танцевальная музыка.[/quot Такой вариант продолжения этой разминки: Ручками похлопали, ножками потопали, покрутили попами, прошли вправо и влево по кругу, а затем, танцуем парами( мальчик с мальчиком можно), по 3 человека, по 5, снова по 2, 4.5.6 и т.д. и дальше формируются любые группы хоть по половому признаку хоть по цвету волос и т.д можно пока народ куражится. А в заключении, все целуем юбиляра или молодых.
= = =
*Сидячая застольная разминка* 
( из журнала "Чем развлечь гостей" спасибо автору). 
Может  уже о ней писали, простите если повторяюсь. Провожу регулярно на различных вечеринках, идёт на "Ура".
Прежде чем выйти на танцевальную площадку,  немного разомнёмся. Для начала разомнём плечевой пояс.
Давайте представим что мы на морском лайнере, положите друг другу руки на плечи и раскачивайтесь из стороны в сторону. (звучит мелодия Сиртаки) За бортом средиземное море, ласковая волна плавно покачивает вас,ярко светит солнце. Хорошо то как! Недалеко виден греческий берег, на берегу зреют оливки, нам подают лёгкие итальянские вина.(Здесь я говорю о прекрасных гречанках, женщины машут рукой., о великолепных Аполлонах-мужчинах,  они тоже машут руками) А теперь перенесёмся на другое море, наше родное-Чёрное.Мы на черноморском побережье Кавказа. (Лезгинка) послушаем как стучат кавказские барабаны и разомнём наши ручки.( гости стучат ладошками по столу в ритме лезгинки)Здесь можно сказать и о шашлычке и о вине и о Сочи 2014 немножко.Ну а теперь перенесёмся на другую половину земного шара. Мы в Америке  на родео, разомнём ту самую часть, которая по моему уже давно засиделась (мелодия в стиле"Кантри") Все подпрыгивают на стульях, как на конях. И вот мы снова здесь, в этом зале, и нам осталось размять только наши ножки. Давайте послушаем как стучат каблуки в пол. Громче, ещё громче!(любая заабойная танцевальная мелодия)И вот так вот, под стук каблуков мы и приглашаем вас на танцевальную площадку.

----------


## Светлана Ромашина

Очень выручают конкурсы с подготовленными на карточках вопросов и ответов. Тянуть сначала вопрос, а потом ответ.

Примерные вопросы: 

— вы читаете чужие письма? 
— вы спите спокойно? 
— вы слушаете чужие разговоры? 
— бьете ли вы со злости посуду? 
— можете ли вы подложить свинью приятелю? 
— пишете ли вы анонимно? 
— вы распространяете сплетни? 
— имеете ли вы привычку обещать больше ваших возможностей? 
— хотели бы вы жениться по расчету? 
— бываете ли вы в своих действиях навязчивы и грубы? 

Примерные ответы: 

— это мое любимое занятие; 
— изредка, ради шутки; 
— только в летние ночи; 
— когда кошелек пустой; 
— только без свидетелей; 
— только в том случае, если это не связано с материальными затратами; 
— особенно в чужом доме; 
— это моя давняя мечта; 
— нет, я очень стеснительный человек; 
— я никогда не отказываюсь от такой возможности.

----------


## shoymama

Светлана Ромашина,

----------


## ilarionova

Иногда помогает заполнить паузу такая игра " Пьющая компания" 

Вечно занят, любишь риск,                                                       
И в компании – артист.                                      
Да к тому ж – любимец дам,                              
жаль, что пьешь один… агдам!                         

Ты романтик с бездной вкуса
Хоть далёк ты от Исуса
Но душой своей высок
Любишь не вино, а ...сок.

Ты парнишка хоть куда, 
Друзьями окружен всегда.
И любишь покутить красиво:
Скушать рыбку, выпить… пиво!

             По замашкам ты – джентльмен,
В жизни хочешь перемен.
Не пей один да натощак
Пятизвездочный… коньяк.

Ты как будто не моряк,
В жизни подлинный добряк,
Чувство меры есть при том,
Наперстком коль смакуешь… ром.

Ты отважен и азартен,
Образ мыслей – нестандартен,
Но жизнь ведешь мещанскую
И пьешь одно… шампанское.

Ты – русский с головы до пят, 
И для друзей своих – находка!
Ты ешь, конечно, все подряд,
А пьешь, конечно, только… водку.

Остроумен, море лоска,
Говорят, что свой ты в доску
И хорош со всех сторон,
Хоть любишь чистый… самогон.

Ты такой оригинальный,
Любишь все решать детально!
Ты вообще такой один,
Пьешь чуть – чуть но только… джин.

Ты веселый, симпатичный,
И всегда готов на флирт!
Телом очень гармоничный,
Только пьешь все время… спирт.

Ты, наверно, стать известным
Хочешь, как Ален Делон! 
Будь отважным и плечистым,
Но не пей… одеколон.

Деловой, спортивный, важный,
Интересный и вальяжный…
Жаль, что ты и твои «киски»
Пьете очень много… виски.

Статен ты, красив и скромен,
Всем понятен без труда, 
Ты порою старомоден
И напиток твой… вода.

я раздаю номерки или гости  вытягивают четверостишья.....

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Мария В

И на юбилеях, и на свадьбах всегда отлично идёт конкурс - учим алфавит. Два-три команды по 2-3 человека в каждой показывают молодожёнам или юбиляру алфавит - подводку к проведению можно придумать любую. И начинаем. Какая первая буква в алфавите? Потом Ж, К, М, Ш, Щ, Ы и напоследок Ё. ПРовожу уже больше года, могу сказать, что это настоящая палочка-выручалочка.

----------


## Порубовы

> показывают молодожёнам или юбиляру алфавит


в смысле, телами показывают? становятся в виде букв?

----------


## Мария В

Становятся в виде букв, пробовала из двух человек - не очень. А вот по три человека в команде - получается здорово. У меня честное слово еще ни разу не было без хохота в зале. То есть люди встают так, чтобы изобразить называемую букву. По аплодисментам определяем кому присуждается балл. Потом в итоге победитель!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мария В*, Идея прикольная, можно добавить, чтобы еще что-то и желали на эту букву...

----------


## Fomkina

А для меня выручалочка-танцы узорами(спасибо автору.впервые прочитала на форуме нашем).
2 команды-танцуют под музыку.Музыка останавливается,каждая команда из соих участников изображает или букву алфавита,или фигуру,которую говорит ведущий.Всегда-класс и никакого реквизита.Попробуйте!! :Ok:

----------


## Мария В

Ого! Хороший вариантик!
Кстати, еще один конкурс, который всегда проходит на ура. Конкурс на понимание. Мужей ставлю напротив жён. Жёны только движениями и мимикой должны объяснить, что они хотят. Их "желания" заранее распечатаны мной. Пишу заготовки всегда одни и те же: Дорогой, идём скорее домой. Я наготовила курочку, дорогой купи мне мини юбку у меня красивые ноги, на что фантазия хватит. Мужчины стоят ближе к колонкам. Ничего не слышат всё равно. Потом проверяю, кто лучше понял.

----------

www наталья (20.01.2018), Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## ilarionova

В честь именинницы Ларисы                      
Я пару строчек дифирамба пропою,           
Сначала рюмку водки выпью,                    
Потом её я нежно обниму.   

   Люблю Ларису озорную,               
она прекрасна и чиста.
 и в честь неё сейчас станцую
 Задорный танец живота.

И от Ларисы я в восторге –                        
Могу я аж пустить слезу.                          
В её честь, как Василий Тёркин,                
По центру зала проползу.    

 А мне Лариса наказала,
 И там разденусь до пупа.
 Чтоб хохотола тут толпа.
 Сейчас я выйду в центр зала

 Спою Ларисе «Алилуйя»
 И разгоню её тоску.
 Подругу в ушко поцелую
  И прокричу « Ку-ка-ре-ку».

Сейчас я более удачно                                
Ларисе сделаю добро.                                 
Я поцелую очень смачно                            
Подруге каждое ребро!                             

Рубаху я на кресло скину
И поклянусь сейчас же в том,
Что поцелую Лару в спину                    
И прыгну 10 раз при том.

когда не хотят ещё по домам, я раздаю листочек с заданием, гости выполняют.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> .Музыка останавливается,каждая команда из соих участников изображает или букву алфавита,или фигуру,которую говорит ведущий


не могу врубить, а что за фигуры то, пример напиши пожалуйста.... И сколько в команде должно быть человек, чтобы они изобразили например букву Б или Ш...

----------


## Fomkina

> не могу врубить, а что за фигуры то, пример напиши пожалуйста.... И сколько в команде должно быть человек, чтобы они изобразили например букву Б или Ш...


Инна,число человек в команде должно быть четным.Музыка останавливается.Ведущий говорит,буква"Б" и поверь,гости начинают чертить энту буковку собственными телами.Всегда суета,смех,и выполнение задания.А еще я говорю,например на свадьбе,итак буква С(Сегодня у нас Свадьба,молодые Самые Счастливые и т. д.пока они суетятся и рисуют).И так можем рисовать любую букву,главное прокомментировать.А из фигур-люблю,чтоб ромб рисовали :Grin: ,ну круг понятно,вернее два круга(обручальные колечки).Инна,попробуй,смеху и суеты столько!Всегда находится в команде организатор,тот кто помогает гостям выстроитьмся.Иногда такие шедевры получаются,что мы с ди-джеем лежим от хохота.Надеюсь,сто объяснила понятно.

----------

Аллник (23.09.2016)

----------


## Лунная ночь

_Люба-Любовь!_ 
*Огромное вам спасибо за лезгинку, эффект от конкурса потрясающий! Он у меня сейчас самый любимый!!! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Мария В

Мне в танце с толпой было бы сложнее конкурс с буквами проводить. Когда они выполняют это командами, но на публику, получается, что все фигуры могут увидеть. И поверьте, иногда очень интересное может быть сделано.
Хотя не пробовала другой вариант. Но пока что-то страшусь.

----------


## Fomkina

> Мне в танце с толпой было бы сложнее конкурс с буквами проводить. Когда они выполняют это командами, но на публику, получается, что все фигуры могут увидеть. И поверьте, иногда очень интересное может быть сделано.
> Хотя не пробовала другой вариант. Но пока что-то страшусь.


Марина,так если свадьба например100 человек,то не все ж участвуют,большенство зрители,но всегда активно болеют,поддерживвают.И потом,главное же азарт,поддержка и хорошее настроение.А это гарантировано!твой вариант тоже попробую,но мне кажется соль в том,чтоб команда была побольше.ИМХО

----------


## slanas

А вот моя игра-выручалочка БОКС по 

Пригласить самых смелых 4 мужчин, они натягивают верёвкой квадрат. Заранее 2 мужчинам одеваем  цветные трусы и под аплодисменты  приглашаем на ринг. Сначала проводим разминку бла-бла....они показывают свою спортивную подготовку.  А теперь переходим к  соревнованиям. выходит стройная девушка и объявляет про 1 тайм. Другая девушка выносит чупа-чупсы -произнеси пословицу.   
2 тайм  - каждому по гимнастической ленте (спортивный танец с лентами). 
3 тайм  - порвать на себе футболку (эротичный танец)
Аплодисментами определяем победителя.

----------


## slanas

Карл у Клары украл доллары, а Клара у Карла - квартальный отчёт. 
На дворе дрова, на дровах братва, у братвы трава. 
Работники предприятие приватизировали, приватизировали да не выприватизировали



Новогодняя сказка 
Ведущий: А сейчас вы увидите настоящий спектакль с очень талантливыми актерами в главных ролях. Но для этого мне нужна ваша помощь. Мне нужно 10 помощников. Идите сюда. Так молодцы, замечательно. Вот вы-то и будете нашими актерами. Сейчас и вы сами и все кто здесь находятся, убедятся, какие вы замечательные артисты. 
Распределяются роли (или просто назначаются и запоминаются или раздаются карточки): елочка, метель, мороз, снежок, зайка, волк, полоз, лошадка, дровенки, мужичок. 
Ведущий: Сюжет нашей постановки очень простой. Вы, наверное, уже догадались, что это моя любимая песенка "В лесу родилась елочка". Нашим артистам нужно войти в образ своих героев и как можно лучше изобразить все их действия. Лучший актер получит приз. Так, артисты, готовы? Зрители, попрошу аплодисменты. Артисты, поклонитесь. Начали! Далее декламируются слова песенки, а актеры изображают все события. Последний куплет все громко поют и хлопают в ладоши.

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## Курица

> И на юбилеях, и на свадьбах всегда отлично идёт конкурс - учим алфавит. Два-три команды по 2-3 человека в каждой показывают молодожёнам или юбиляру алфавит -





> в смысле, телами показывают? становятся в виде букв?





> У меня честное слово еще ни разу не было без хохота в зале. То есть люди встают так, чтобы изобразить называемую букву.


Я долго не могла понять, пока Вконтакте не наткнулась на картинку...
Вот так, что ли??? :Derisive: 
[IMG]http://*********org/932685.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## IREN77

> Я долго не могла понять, пока Вконтакте не наткнулась на картинку...
> Вот так, что ли???


Видимо так  :Smile3: 
У подроги дочка летом была в Анлигии в школе, привезла фотки , у них были командные задания на сплоченность коллектива (дети были разноязычные . но равновозрастные) показать телами архитектурное сооружение (арку, мост.), слова (HELP, WELCOME). Дети молодцы - все узнаваемо и читаемо было :)

----------


## Елена Бекиш

Ещё одна игрулька с табличками, на которых пишем буквы имени виновника торжества - Даниил. Два комплекта - на две команды. Одним словом, правила - те же, а вот и текст:
1.	ИЛ – это у водоёмов всяких дно такое бывает, а ещё самолёты так называют, только циферку приставляют.
2.	ДАЛ – бывает «взял», а бывает и … 
3.	НИЛ – имя у реки одной есть, совсем не русской, африканской даже.
4.	ЛИД А–   укороченное  девчачье имя.
5.	ДАЛИ – это у художника одного нерусского фамилия такая, а имя у него Сальвадор, а ещё, когда «взяли», а если наоборот, то …
6.	НА – это слово очень часто мамы повторяют, когда дают тебе чего-нибудь. Вот так дают и говорят…
7.	ЛА – многие слов у песен не знают, а петь любят, тогда они на один определённый слог эти песенки пропевают…
8.	ЛИН – это у животных по весне очень часто случается, когда они шубки менять начинают, по-научному так и называется…
9.	ДАНИИЛ – этот человек самый важный сегодня. Если бы не он, мы бы тут и не собрались даже!
 :Grin:

----------


## Мария В

> Я долго не могла понять, пока Вконтакте не наткнулась на картинку...
> Вот так, что ли???


ПРимерно! Только такие слова мы не пишем ))))))))
А по поводу зрелищности - возможно, хотя если свадьба свыше 80 человек ставлю больше команд. 
Вчера на юбилее попробовала провести игру. Обычно проводила сидя на стульях: включаю музыку, сначала танцуют ножками, потом ручками, головой и тд. Но вчера было маленькое помещение. Провела стоя. И оказалось - даже веселее.
* * * * * * * * * * * * **

Еще очень хорошо проходит вывод на танцы и одновременно сказка. Сначала провожу викторину на любую тему - про юбиляра, молодых, просто на отвлечённую тему.Нужно 8 вопросов. А потом тех, кто правильно ответил вывожу показзать и порадовать молодых (коллектив, юбиляра и тд)сказку. И текст. Правда, его могу сократить, могу всё говорить.
За семью лесами за семью горами жили были 7 гномов
(выходят танцуя под Летку-Еньку)
Понедельник, вторник, среда, четверг, пятница, суббота и воскресенье(гномы кланяются)
Гномы были настоящими богатырями,красавцами и трудягами.
Конечно у кажного имелись свои слабости.....
Понедельник – любил поспать
Вторник – ещё больше любил покушать
Среда – постоянно задирался.... он задирал рубаху, штаны, с переди и с зади
Четверг – постоянно ковырял у себя в носу и наровил ещё у кого-нибудь поковыряться
Пятница – бесконечно чихал, он чихал на лево и на право, на всё и на всех
Суббота - вечно совал свой нос куда не надо
А Воскресенье – витал в облаках и ловил мух
Но большинство времени они работали, добывали золото и драгоценные камни.
Всё это они делали ради одной ... единственной женщины – прекрасной Белоснежки!
( выходит под музыку «королевскиефанфары»)
Они все очень любили её, ухаживали за ней и наперебой делали ей комплименты.
Она отвечала им заботой и лаской.... а гномы не упускали возможности побаловать Белоснежку.
Но у ни было ещё одно самое любимое занятие, которым они занимались все вместе....
и тогда Белоснежка была самая счастливая женщина на всём белом свете.....
ПОТОМУ ЧТО....... ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБИЛА ................ТАНЦЕВАТЬ!!! РОК-Н-РОЛЛ!!!
И 8 человек начинают. И прошу помочь артистам. Выходят все. И проходит хорошо!

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## ilarionova

А ещё можно немного изменить эту игру таким образом.... " Задаю вопрос гостям - " Дружные гости сегодня в зале? (всегда отвечают -да)  Ну  если так то предлагаю собраться в большой дружный семейный состав, чем больше вагончиков прицепиться, тем дольше будут счастливо жить молодожёны (юбиляр)... Под ламбаду собираются и "едут". При этом по очереди предлагаю - руки на плечи соседу, на талию, на бёдрышки, за коленочки, за пяточки, на плечи. И сразу соединяю круг гостей. А в кругу уже танцуют только ножки, ручки, голова, лицо. Главное менять музыку.... Проходит очень весело да и гости уже все собрались , чтобы продолжить танцевальный блок.

----------


## Алена.by

есть интересная и простая игру."Найди пару" на лестках пишут животных, например козёл,коза и т.д. Играющим предлагают вытянуть бумажку на которой будет написано животное прочитать и никому не показывать. Ведущий объясняет, что когда погаснет свет, вы своими звуками животного, который написан на бумаге должны найти пару. Получается прикольно!

----------


## oksana_andreevna

интерестный конкурс "Быстро-медленно" . Под быструю музыку танцуем - быстро, под медляк - медленно, а музыка все убыстряется и убыстряется....  Есть нарезка http://gettyfile.ru/670638/

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*oksana_andreevna*, если не трудно выложи в другом файлообменнике :Blush2:

----------


## Schastie

Конкурс известный, но я его не встретила. Проходит всегда хорошо, как на детских праздниках, так и на взрослых. Все становятся в круг, один участник стоит в центре, на нём надета шляпа, под музыку он танцует и все повторяют за ним движения,  как только мелодия меняется он должен одеть шляпу на другого участника. Так до тех пор, пока все не потанцуют в центре, а можно и продолжить.

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## shoymama

Конкурс очень старый. Называется "Поноси мою шляпу" . Есть вариант - "Подержите моего малыша" - то же самое, но с пупсом

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> "Поноси мою шляпу"


Может и старый, но я часто провожу. Всегда на УРА идет, особенно если есть дети. Детки движения показывают, взрослые  играют. Последний раз шляпу заменила на резиночку - одели резинку на талию, показали движения, сняли, передали. Весело получилось )))

----------


## ilarionova

Присуждение  званий юбилярше.

Детей отличных ты взрастила,
Их одевала и кормила.
Ты им готова всё отдать – 
Тебе мы присуждаем звание – «Мать».

Очаг семейный бережёшь
И с мужем ладненько живёшь,
Ты для него всегда одна
Во всём примерная «Жена».

А у тебя ещё есть внуки                     
И, значит, с ними не до скуки!              
Коль есть внуки – ладушки,                 
Ты конечно «Бабушка».                      

Очень строго не судите,
Я скажу вам проще:
Титул есть ещё у вас,
Это титул «Тёща».

В доме порядок, уют, чистота – 
Званье «Хозяйка» ты носишь не зря!

В чистоте у вас всегда                              
Лестничная клетка                                    
Получается, что ты 
«Хорошая соседка»!            

Есть звание ещё от бога,
И это звание «Педагога»!

Шить, вязать и вышивать
Умеешь не от скуки.
Надо снова звание дать:
«Золотые руки»!

Пусть запомнят все на век – 
Просто ты «Хороший» человек»!

Щедра и богата, как будто весна,
Нам сотню улыбок подарит она.
С ней встреча удачей для нас обернётся,
И «Женщина» чудо такое зовётся!

И тост за настоящую ЖЕНЩИНУ!

----------

novlenka (09.11.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

> Любовь! Ваш комментарий уместен, но позволю заметить, что всё от подачи зависит. Игру можно провести очень цивильно. Не вижу ничего зазорного в том, что взрослые выпившие мужчины рвут деним (а не бъют морды, извините), а женщины на корпоративе медиков легко справляются с такими "трикотажными" проблемами как метеоризм, вздутие и изжога (это надписи на футболках, которые рвут)
> 
> Некоторые и самую безобидную игру могут преподнести очень даже некорректно, и наоборот.
> 
> Да, на выложенном Ольгой фото как раз дикий вариант! Конечно же проводить такую игру с ТАКИМ количеством участников по меньшей мере травмоопасно!
> В предложенном мною варианте участники соревнуются в парах!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Впервые я увидела эту игру на ОЧЕНЬ цивилизованной свадьбе, это была единственная игра- конкурс с реквизитом! Восхищалась тамадой, который провёл бесподобный вечер с листом бумаги и парой джинсов! Решила поделиться идеей, а вы сами решайте...


Абсолютно согласна! И вообще, можно делиться наработками без нравоучений, что хорошо, что плохо. Вот смотрю, практически в каждой теме есть такой спор. Девочки, мальчики, ну каждый решает для себя, что нужно, что нет. Иногда только уже после начала мероприятия понимаешь, что ты здесь будешь использовать. У меня большой опыт в проведении мероприятий, у меня семья такая - музыкально-ведущая. Сама с папой по всем этим гулькам с 95 года работаю, за это время поняла, что наш народ (говорю за свой город) веселит лишь только тема секса и выпивки! Какие только высоко интеллектуальные конкурсы и развлечения им не предлагаешь, на свадьбах всегда найдется человек катающий яйца, в последнее время просто престала с этим бороться. Надоело! Да и на вкус и цвет товарища нет. Кому то пОшло - а кому то зашибись! Так что не отметайте все подряд, я вот несколько раз проводила игру чучело огородное, но в ракурсе "наряди елочку" так замечательнот все проходило! Все оставались довольны! Будьте терпимее друг к другу! А вот высокоинтеллектуальные загадки про котов (коверкот - коврик для кота и т. д.) совсем не пошли на корпоративе в прошедшую среду. Народ был просто в ужасе и шоке, совершенно не поняли о чем речь, хоть я и предупреждала ведущую свою, она таки меня не послушалась и читала им эти загадки, гости после третьей загадки даже думать перестали, просто спрашивали, а что это - сразу скажите!

----------


## Schastie

Хочу поделиться с вами своей сказкой. ( нет, сочиняла, конечно, не я)
 Уже много лет провожу её на всех меропритиях, все в восторге и взрослые, и дети. Подходит для любой аудитории, сказок подобных много, но именно она проходит лучше всех.
 Котёнок
крылечко
солнце
2 сороки
бумажка
ветерок
петух
2 курицы
 Сегодня *котёнок* впервые вышел из дому. Было тёплое утро, *солнце* раскидало свои лучи во все стороны. *Котёнок* уселся на крылечко и стал щуриться на *солнце*. Вдруг его внимание привлекли *две сороки*, которые прилетели и сели на забор. *Котёнок* медленно сполз с крылечка и стал подкрадываться к птичкам. *Сороки*  стрекотали, не умолкая. *Котёнок* высоко подпрыгнул, но *сороки* улетели . Ничего не вышло, *котёнок* стал оглядываться по сторонам в поисках новых приключений.
 Дул лёгкий *ветерок,* он гнал по земле *бумажку*. *Котёнок* схватил её, поцарапал немного, покусал и, не найдя в ней ничего интересного, отпустил. Бумажка улетела.
 И тут *котёнок* увидел *петуха*, высоко поднимая ноги, тот важно шёл по двору. Тут котёнка поджидала новая опасность: соседский *щенок*, припадая на передние лапы, громко залаял на *котёнка*. *Котёнок* в ответ громко зашипел, выпустил когти и пытался ударить собаку по носу. *Щенок*  убежал, жалобно поскуливая. *Котёнок* почувствовал себя победителем. Он растянулся на *крылечке* во весь рост, зевнул и почесал задней лапой за ухом. Так закончилось первое знакомство *котёнка* с улицей.

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## ilarionova

Я думаю актуально будет в этот год выпускать "ЗАЙЧИКОВ из леса" , чтобы поздравить юбиляра, а потом и танец для юбиляра.
   ( на мотив песни " Про зайцев"
Мы сегодня пришли с юбилеем поздравить,
Нынче дата у вас – лучше ввек не сыскать.
Будем песни вам петь, за труды ваши славить
И конечно, вас сердечно будем целовать!

А нам всё равно, что спирт, что вино,
Не боимся мы крепкого испить.
Дело есть у нас – в этот дивный час
Поздравляем вас! Чтоб вам долго жить!

Вы хозяйка у нас, разве лучше отыщешь?
Молода и стройна, золотая душа.
Мы желаем всегда зарабатывать «тыщи»,
Чтоб не мучили проблемы, жизнь так хороша.

А нам всё равно, что спирт, что вино,
Не боимся мы крепкого испить.
Дело есть у нас – в этот дивный час
Поздравляем вас! Чтоб вам долго жить!

----------


## Krokus

Извиняюсь- давненько не заходила в эту темку, почитала... сначала хотела промолчать... не смогла!





> Некоторые и самую безобидную игру могут преподнести очень даже некорректно, и наоборот.


Я так понимаю, предваряя игру "Белочки и дупла" мы расскажем зоологическую историю о повадках белок в разные времена года, их стремлении делать зимние запасы и закладывать эти запасы  себе в дупло!? И тогда уж точно  будем считать, что преподнесли игру эту корректно!? Но даже самое грамотное преподнесение пошлой игры не отменит сами игровые действия! И по сути ничего не поменяет- игра так и останется дурной и пошлой!




> можно делиться наработками без нравоучений, что хорошо, что плохо. Вот смотрю, практически в каждой теме есть такой спор.


Одно из самых больших достоинств этого форума- свободное высказывание собственного мнения! И хорошо, что есть споры и разговоры! Значит есть на форуме люди, которые стремятся не использовать в практике праздника такое! И хотят убедить других примкнуть к этим рядам!




> Сама с папой по всем этим гулькам с 95 года работаю, за это время поняла, что наш народ (говорю за свой город) веселит лишь только тема секса и выпивки! Какие только высоко интеллектуальные конкурсы и развлечения им не предлагаешь, на свадьбах всегда найдется человек катающий яйца, в последнее время просто престала с этим бороться. Надоело!


Светлана! Света! Поверь, что тема секса и выпивки важна любому народу!Но не верю, да и думаю, что ты сама в это слабо веришь, что народ веселит только это! Столько прекрасных возможностей веселится и радоваться  на празднике без этого! Шутить и играть, забавляться и веселить людей без пошлости- вот ведь наша общая цель, цель нашего форума! Может быть с маленьким намёком на "это", но с очень крохотным намёком, по крайней мере пробовать и стараться мы должны, обязаны!Убеждать клиентов всеми правдами и неправдами, уходить от пошлостей, взамен предлагая что то более интересное! Конечно, это труд, надо думать... А проще взять запылённую и заезжанную игру, которая вызовет  сальные улыбочки и пьяненькое хихиканье... и успех обеспечен!
Милые мои! Не сочтите вышесказанное нравоучением! Это только мнение! И не обижайтесь, пожалуйста!Просто задумайтесь!Примерьте это всё на себя!Хотите вы, лично вы всё это делать сами- катать яйца, прыгать белочкой в дупло и т. д и т.п.!?  Светлана! Ты написала, что "бороться надоело", а это значит, что всё таки боролась и  в душе у тебя всё равно есть оценка хорошо это или плохо...




> Да и на вкус и цвет товарища нет. Кому то пОшло - а кому то зашибись!


Да, правда, о вкусах , говорят не спорят!  И всё-таки, когда мы берём в руки микрофон и "идём в народ", мы обязаны думать, что и как мы будем говорить и делать!
 Вот опять похоже на нравоучение :Vah: но чистая ведь правда! :Aga:  Не хочу затевать спор, честное слово! Просто молчать не могу и   молчать нельзя...

----------


## optimistka17

Спасибо,Люба, что высказала мои мысли. У меня порой возникает чувство, что бьюсь о стену, объясняя разницу между понятиями ПОШЛО и ВЕСЕЛО!
Конечно, проще всего обойтись без нравоучений.Без комментариев. 
Заслуга именнно этого Форума как раз в том, что он меняет нас изнутри.Незаметно для нас прививает исключительно хороший вкус.
Ну не верю я, что к играм- выручалкам относятся прежде всего игры, которые мы дружно заносим в списки  Игры, которые проводить нельзя!
Давайте говорить здесь о том, в чем сами ,будучи гостями(редко,но с нами ведь случается и такое) принимали бы участие с удовольствием.
К слову, нам чаще всего приходится иметь дело с подвыпившими людьми. Зачастую во время праздника ведется любительская или профессиональная видеосъемка. А вот смотрят потом фильм люди в трезвом состоянии. И совсем иначе могут отреагировать на то, как они выглядят в фильме И тогда будут упрекать ведущего , который спровоцировал их на пошлость
 Мы ответственно и за память о событии. Ответственны за воспитание хорошего вкуса.
 И у никто из нас не имеет права отказываться от борьбы с пошлостью
ИМХО

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

*optimistka17*, 
*Krokus*,  да во всем я с вами согласна, говорила ж совсем о другом, о том что можно с пеной у рта доказывать пьяному гостю, что катать яйца - не то, чего бы хотели молодые, а он упрется рогами и слушать не хочет ничего. Он ведь в центре внимания - и этим все сказано! Конечно, стараюсь внести новое, просто иногда так не хочется кому то что-то доказывать.... (когда три работы на шее).

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Люба, полностью согласна с тобой по поводу пошлостей. Я тоже не провожу те игры, в которых бы сама как гость не стала принимать участие. Если мне это неприятно, то где гарантия что другим понравится. И мои клиенты поддерживают меня в этом.

----------


## Мяу-Катя

Здравствуйте всем! Я не 100% ведущая, но иногда себя балую и провожу кое-какие праздники.Мне очень нравится игра, пусть не совсем новая-"Разминка перед танцами". Говорю, что пора ненадолго отложить столовые приборы и немного потанцевать, но сначала необходимо немного размять свои косточки и т.д. Сама тоже сижу на стуле и предлагаю повторять за мной. Говорю: Правая рука! 
Все: Правая рука! (начинаем хлопать себя по правому колену)
Пропеваю слова: А в этом зале, друзей так много,
                         и все пришли на юбилей
                         и все смеются и веселятся,
                         ох, юбиляр ты нам налей!
(текст и мелодию можно придумать любую)
Потом говорю: Правая рука! Все: Правая рука!
Говорю: Левая рука! Все: Левая рука! (хлопаем двумя руками по коленям и пропеваем слова) Далее к этим словам постепенно прибавляем слова Правая нога! Левая нога! Правое плечо! Левое плечо! Голова!В конце игры начинается расколбас!
Ещё у меня есть игра "Бутылочка". Это пластмассовая бутылка в которой раньше были конфетки с откручивающимся дном. В неё я положила записочки-фанты. Все гости встают в круг, пританцовывают, а ведущий в центре раскручивает бутылочку, на кого горлышком она показывает, тот берёт бутылку, откручивает донышко, достаёт записочку и выполняет фант, а потом сам раскручивает бутылочку, игра продолжается. Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодятся эти игры.

----------


## Orel87

Не игра, а черте что, но всегда проходит весело и на «УРА!». Признаюсь честно, начало свистнул из журнала ЧГ. 
Под армянскую музыку появляется фотограф армянин, и начинает без прерывно фотографировать всех гостей. Во время всего действия звучит быстрая армянская мелодия. 
- Внимание отдыхающих! Кто хочет сфотографироваться. Фотография практически даром, 20 рублей с человека. Вах какой красивый девушка!!! ( обращаясь к невесте), пойдем фотографию сделаем. А джигит твой?! Тогда бери его с собой, фотографироваться будем. 

Сажаю молодожёнов (юбиляра) на стулья в центре зала. Потом говорю, что плохой фон и надо сделать красивую картинку. И здесь начинаю…
Гора Арарат – 1-н человек; руки домиком над головой, на них белая вуаль.
Закат – 2-а человека; большая бордовая арганза, растягивается за спинами молодых.
Костёр любви - 1-н человек  3 пионерских галстука даём в руки чел-ку, которые он должен непрерывно вскидывать в вверх, сажаем на передний план у ног молодых.
Джигитский конь – сначала просим человек 3-х из гостей поржать поскакать галопом, рысцой, подводим к тому что плохие кони и даём жениху деревянную лошадку (палка с мордой коня), он сидя на стуле зажимает её между ног.
Цветы – любое количество человек; выбираю, дам, выдаю им искусственные цветы, руки скрещиваются на груди и получается что голова чел-ка между цветами. Ставлю их с боку. 
Амур – 1 чел.; очки в виде сердца и лук со стрелами, нацеленный на сердца молодых. Находится на переднем плане.
Горный орёл – изображаю цыплёнка табака и прошу изобразить чел-ка  который им будет.
Горный корова -  1 чел.: рога. Ставлю ближе к центру.
Горный бабушка доющий горный корова – 1 чел.; Седой парик, платок, юбка. Что делает, она, думаю понятно.
Горный дедушка обнимающий горный бабушка -  1 чел. Мужской парик, маленькая бородка. Что делает, думаю, тоже, понятно.

Когда все готовы говорю, что все должны выполнять сказанные им действия. Т.е. цветы – цвести, орел взлетать, бабушка доить корову и т.д. Потом говорю «Раз, два, три снимаю, и начинаю фоткать со своей мыльницы, а профессиональный фотограф, снимает всё это на свою технику. Далее объявляю лезгинку, и переход к танцам.

Главное всё это не затягивать, и уложится в 5-ть минут. Всё происходящие сопровождается комментариями. На какую либо тематическую вечернику, обязательно выпускаю этого фотографа, но меняю содержание картинки.

----------

monika-il (16.07.2020), Аллник (23.09.2016)

----------


## Буча

> Krokus, да во всем я с вами согласна, говорила ж совсем о другом, о том что можно с пеной у рта доказывать пьяному гостю, что катать яйца - не то, чего бы хотели молодые, а он упрется рогами и слушать не хочет ничего. Он ведь в центре внимания - и этим все сказано!


Да нет, не он в центре внимания, центр, это виновники торжества, а мы их "адвокаты" и как мы скажем так и будет, конечно не кулаком по столу. В таких случаях я предлагаю компромисс, если то что я предложу и проведу им будет мало (я имею ввиду "похитителей" невесты или туфельки), то может тогда...Обычно моего хватает и все довольны и то такое предлагаю если их предложение по моим понятиям можно показать гостям, а если нет, то сразу во все услышанье объявляю и ставлю на голосование гостям и молодым, мое предложение, и тех неугомонных и все сразу разрешается.
А вообще, девочки, уже не раз было сказано на эту тему, мы сами формируем своего клиента, именно такими играми, пусть даже идя на поводу у гостей, а от сюда и уважение к тебе,и гостей неадекватных меньше, естественно и мероприятий таких, после которых не то что творить, а жить не хочется  и гонорар, хочу заметить другой.
А для себя я точно уяснила, что даже прежде чем выпустить гостя с самой казалось бы невинной по их мнению сценкой или поздравлялкой, я сначала как следует узнаю что они хотят сделать. Потому как были случаи, что стояла и краснела за этих гостей, а себя ругала что допустила такое.

----------


## Буча

*Orel87*, 




> Не игра, а черте что,


Супер!!! Люблю все такое, обязательно возьму на вооружение, сделав под себя. Давно хочу в образе Ханумы попробовать, вот это как раз будет!!!
Блин, картинка в голове уже зреет! У меня вместо цветов наверное одуванчики будут. :Grin:

----------


## MIA

1. Знакомство. Шляпа (возможно пиратская) одевается на голову и тот, на ком шляпа, называет свое имя и пиратский псевдоним. Одновременно можно осуществить и первую фотосъемку. Шляпа передается сдедующему.
2. В автобусе все, как правило, сидят парами. Эта игра следует за знакомством. Берем две связки баранков (сушек), по одной для каждого ряда кресел, надеваем на шею первым. Они говорят слова "У самовара я и мой (моя) ..... (имя соседа)" и переклдывают связку ему. Он называет аналогичным образом имя своего соседа и передает связку на следуюющий ряд.
3. Игра "Мотальщики", адаптированная для автобуса.
Сидящие на первом ряду кресел начинают разматывать клубок ниток и передавать конец нитки назад, следующие тянут, последние наматывают клубок. Выигрывает та сторона, кто быстрее перемотает.

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

> Да нет, не он в центре внимания, центр, это виновники торжества,


Ирина, Вы снова не поняли о чем я говорила. Естественно, центр внимания на любом торжестве - это его виновники, но есть на празднике иногда те, кто вопреки всему, тянет одеяло на себя, не хочет идти на компромисс. Не мне  Вам объяснять, если работаете - то наверняка в вашей практике встречались такие субъекты. Иногда дорвутся до микрофона и  не заберешь... Это их метод обращения на них всеобщего внимания. Вы что думали, что я работаю на тех кто завладел моим вниманием в данный момент? Конечно же нет. Не о том я речь вела... :Tu:

----------


## optimistka17

> *optimistka17*, 
> *Krokus*,  да во всем я с вами согласна, говорила ж совсем о другом, о том что можно с пеной у рта доказывать пьяному гостю, что катать яйца - не то, чего бы хотели молодые, а он упрется рогами и слушать не хочет ничего. Он ведь в центре внимания - и этим все сказано! Конечно, стараюсь внести новое, просто *иногда так не хочется кому то что-то доказывать*.... (когда три работы на шее).


Никому не хочу навязывать свою линию поведения, но когда я встречаюсь с таким отмороженным гостем, который кроме как яца в штанах , ни о чем другом слышать не хочет, то и я падаю на мороз и говорю, что не понимаю о чем он говорит и тихонько шепчу свидетелям, чтоб они типа не понимали. :Grin:  И прошу этого гостя показать то, что он требует на себе и на своей жене...Еще и призываю в помощь молодых или просто зрителей. Раз человек хочет это видеть,значит сам умеет, так ведь? :Aga:  Пока что ни один сам показывать не стал и это скользкий вопрос отпадал сам собой.
А вот твоя фраза *иногда так не хочется кому-то что-то доказывать*  мне совсем не понравилась 
Хочу- не хочу. Детский сад какой-то...

----------


## Гудимка

Людмила, полностью поддерживаю!!!! А ещё я теперь всегда заранее с молодыми обговариваю какие конкурсы они хотят видеть на свадьбе, а какие нет. Хотя мне могут возразить форумчане, что гости часто спонтанно предлагают такие конкурсы... с перчиной..... Но всё же нужно убеждать и договаривтьася и с гостями и с молодыми, что и как..... Мне лично самой бывает не совсем удобно  видеть на свадьбе лица взрослых, пожилых людей, которые смотрят на это безобразие с ужасом. А ещё ведь пройдёт время, жених и невеста повзрослеют, их детки будут смотреть запись свадьбы .....и что же им краснеть перед своими детьми? Я лично и такое поячняю, и дествительно многие понимают, что есть много интеерсных конкурсов, достойных свадьбы. Спасибо.

----------


## Schastie

Этот конкурс больше подходит для детских мероприятий.

"Сюрприз"
Участники становятся в круг и под музыку передают друг другу свёрток ( шоколадку, завёрнутую в несколько красочных обвёрток), когда музыка останавливается, тот, у кого свёрток в руках снимает первый "фантик" , так до тех пор, пока в руках у одного игрока не окажется сюрприз!

----------


## Мария В

Кстати, я вот тут прочитала - что некоторые основываются тоже на свои ощущения, в каких конкурсах хотели бы принимать участие, в каких нет. Я тоже именно на это ориентируюсь.
А тут гуляла у знакомой на юбилее, вела девочка. И проводила Макдональдась - ну, я говорю5 - идёт правая нога, я говорю 7 идёт левая. я говорю Поздравляем - наклоняеся вперёд, я говорю ура - назад, я говорю с юбилеем - присаживаемся. Сначала впереди стоящего в паравозике держим за талию, потом через одного.
Сама такое не шибко люблю. А тут разыгралась и даже попробовала потом сама провести на корпоративе. Поэтому всё надо пробовать, но в меру.....

----------


## ilarionova

Анатомия мужчины:
Из чего же сделаны мужчины? Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, нужно ответить на следующие вопросы.
1.	существо женского рода, извечная соперница представительниц слабого пола, холёная, глазастая, заводная                (машина).
2.	они к нему всегда приходят неожиданно                     (друзья).
3.	любимая мужская трапеза                                            (ужин).
4.	на них мужчины всегда смотрят в самый неподходящий момент                                                                                                       (часы)
5.	они нужны, их всегда не хватает, возможно. Они у него есть (деньги).
6.	необходимый атрибут мужчин и известная проблема женщин (носки).
7.	уважительная мужская причина на все случаи жизни         (работа).

Примерно так выглядит современный мужчина внешне, но в каждом из них есть потайные составляющие, которые хранятся за семью замками, как в кейсе. Рассмотрим его содержание:
1.	неприкосновенный запас –                 заначка.
2.	женщины точно знают, что оно у них всё-таки есть – сердце.
3.	полуправдивые истории из жизни мужчин, которые они знают в огромном  количестве – байки.
4.	вино… женщины…рыбалка…сигареты…шахматы…охота… - 
и всё это можно назвать одним словом – слабости.

----------

лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Ильченко Игорь

Всегда провожу старый и приметивный но работающий конкурс, 2 ленточки длиной по 1 или 1,5 метра даются в руки боярину(дружке) ИЛИ просто 2 любым участника и обясняется , что победит тот, кто за 2-3 минуты сможет собрать на эту ленточку больше людей. Каждый игрок должен быть зацеплен элементом одежды.

----------


## ilarionova

> Всегда провожу старый и приметивный но работающий конкурс, 2 ленточки длиной по 1 или 1,5 метра


Да, бывают моменты, когда нужно гостей скромных вывести на танц пол и это помогает...
Я делаю это с резинками ( сшиваю 2, 3 метра между собой ) , одну даю невесте, другую жениху. 
Предлагаю всем дружным гостям, всем кто любит Ж и Н , кто больше соберёт в обьём. Практически все выходят. И вот они гости,  все в одном месте и проводим с ними другой массовый конкурс танцевальный.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> Я делаю это с резинками


а я типа того же делала (правда на юбилее, но вполне можно и на свадьбе сделать). Говорила, что сейчас посмотрим кто гостеприимнее - муж или жена. Давала каждому по резиночке и предлагала пригласить гостей в свой "домиК". Под веселую музыку гости сами бежали в эти "домики", а потом я говорила, что дом у семьи один ... и гости объединили резиночки, весело танцевали немного прямо в домиках.

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019), заенька (04.01.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> Дубы и белочки


АЛЬТЕРНАТИВА ХОМЯЧКИ И НОРКИ. ПРИНЦИП ТОТ ЖЕ, ТОЛЬКО НЕ ДУБКИ ПРЫГАЕМ А ЗАБИРАЕМСЯ В НОРКУ

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> ЕСТЬ КОНКУРС ДЛЯ ГОСТЕЙ. СНАЧАЛА ИЩУТ В ЗАЛЕ САМОГО АВТОРИТЕТНОГО ГОСТЯ Т.Е. С ЖИВОТИКОМ.
> 2. ДЕВУШКУ С ДЛИННЫМИ ВОЛОСАМИ.
> 3. МУЖЧИНУ С ДЛРННЫМИ УСАМИ
> 4. ДЕВУЩКУ С ТОНКОЙ ТАЛИЕЙ
> 5. МУЖЧИНУ С САМЫМ БОЛЬШИМ РАЗМЕРОМ НОГИ.
> 6.ДЕВУШКУ С САМЫМ КРИСИВЫМ БЮСТОМ.


по другому эьоь конкурс называется посылочка/еоробочка/шкатулочка. кому интересно могу выслать полный вариант




> Давно хочу в образе Ханумы попробовать


вот и у меня есть диалог Ханумы то же подумываю над этой темкой

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Никому не хочу навязывать свою линию поведения, но когда я встречаюсь с таким отмороженным гостем, который кроме как яца в штанах , ни о чем другом слышать не хочет, то и я падаю на мороз и говорю, что не понимаю о чем он говорит и тихонько шепчу свидетелям, чтоб они типа не понимали. И прошу этого гостя показать то, что он требует на себе и на своей жене...Еще и призываю в помощь молодых или просто зрителей. Раз человек хочет это видеть,значит сам умеет, так ведь? Пока что ни один сам показывать не стал и это скользкий вопрос отпадал сам собой.


А у меня один такой рискнул - позволил, чтоб через его штанину катили. Так я сказала свидетельнице, чтоб не спешила, а потом в области коленки как будто случайно раздавила. Сделала комментарий: "Ой-ой-ой! Ай-ая-ай!Доктора! Врача! Фельдшера! Медсестру! санитара" - делаем "осмотр" и резюмируем:"Хорошо еще, яйца чужие, а не свои - а то можно было бы инвалидность получить! " - и компенсацию за моральный вред в виде внутренней и внешней дезинфекции - и ВСЕ - больше никто и никогда на тех свадьбах, где работаю, яйца не катает!

----------


## Соринка

> А у меня один такой рискнул - позволил, чтоб через его штанину катили. Так я сказала свидетельнице, чтоб не спешила, а потом в области коленки как будто случайно раздавила. Сделала комментарий: "Ой-ой-ой! Ай-ая-ай!Доктора! Врача! Фельдшера! Медсестру! санитара" - делаем "осмотр" и резюмируем:"Хорошо еще, яйца чужие, а не свои - а то можно было бы инвалидность получить! " - и компенсацию за моральный вред в виде внутренней и внешней дезинфекции - и ВСЕ - больше никто и никогда на тех свадьбах, где работаю, яйца не катает!


Мама дорогая!!!  :Blink: Зачем так?! Человеку в грязных штанах ходить :Nono:  весь вечер?!? Можно наверное как-то по-другому "разрулить" ситуацию.....  И свидетельница "случайно" раздавившая яйцо, скорее всего, скажет потом, что надоумила тамада......то-то мнение сложится замечательное...
Ну бывают такие гости, которым до сих пор смешно от всякой пошлости. Главное, не идти на поводу у них :Aga: , мало что им в голову взбредёт, на то мы и ведущие, а не ВеДоМыЕ :Ok:  По-моему, 
*optimistka17* предложила замечательный способ избежать "яиц в штанах" безо всякого ущерба для всех присутствующих :Ok:

----------


## ilarionova

> Зачем так?! Человеку в грязных штанах ходить весь вечер?


Да, Ируська, я полностью с тобой согласна. мы ведущие. мне как-то сказали - мы платим, а вы делаете то что мы хотим.... и на этот случай у меня всегда есть яйца деревянные . ( как свежие выглядят)

----------


## optimistka17

что-то мы сильно на йцах зациклились Хотя тема-то у нас "Игры- выручалки"

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Мама дорогая!!! Зачем так?! Человеку в грязных штанах ходить весь вечер?!? Можно наверное как-то по-другому "разрулить" ситуацию..... И свидетельница "случайно" раздавившая яйцо, скорее всего, скажет потом, что надоумила тамада......то-то мнение сложится замечательное...


Согласна - получилось несколько жестко! Каюсь и вину свою признаю! Сейчас я так не поступила бы. 
На этот случай теперь у меня есть мой любимый конкурс-выручалочка. Когда воруют туфлю или невесту, сразу предлагаю ворам получить массу удовольствия от зрелища "ПЕРЕЦЕЛУЙ-КА". Суть конкурса проста: Свидетельница должна перецеловать всех мужчин на свадьбе, Свидетель - всех женщин, причем сделать это так, чтобы все остались довольны. Как только они заканчивают свой поцелуйный марафон, я напоминаю про курилку, про официантов, про детей, музыкантов. Потом обращаюсь к гостям: "Все довольны?" Кто-нибудь обязательно скажет: "НЕТ", и происходят показательные выступления с этими людьми. Весело, без предварительной подготовки и пошлятины.

----------


## Ирина КИФ

Игра на все случаи....... не знаю откуда она в моем репертуаре появилась, самое главное может кому и сгодится " А можно?!"
Ведущий подходит к любому из гостей и задает любой вопрос(например: как вас зовут?)Гость прежде чем ответить, обязан  спросить ведущего "А можно?" и только тогда назвать свое имя. Ведущий должен путать гостя, задавая вопросы быстро. .......Сколько пользовалась этой игрой - всегда успех! Удачи!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> меня всегда есть яйца деревянные .


Грустно..что до сих пор эта нафталиновая затея является выручалочкой...

----------


## sa-sha76

> а я типа того же делала (правда на юбилее, но вполне можно и на свадьбе сделать). Говорила, что сейчас посмотрим кто гостеприимнее - муж или жена. Давала каждому по резиночке и предлагала пригласить гостей в свой "домиК". Под веселую музыку гости сами бежали в эти "домики", а потом я говорила, что дом у семьи один ... и гости объединили резиночки, весело танцевали немного прямо в домиках.


Лен а мне вот буквально вчера девчонки рассказывали тоже самое ,но вместо резиночек-обруч,девчонки говорили что жених должен был как можно больше парней своих собрать в этом домике ,я так думаю смысл в том ,что обруч   никак не растянуть  ,но  ведь он и как реквизит места много занимает,а из-за одного конкурса вести его    наверное не стоит  как думаешь ?
А может   ещё  кто-то  знает   конкурсы с обручем ?



> по другому   конкурс называется посылочка/ /шкатулочка. кому интересно могу выслать полный вариант


можно мне  выслать  ?у меня этот конкурс проходит, как вручение медалей , например  вручаем орден-Тарас-бульба(самые длинные усы )и т д ..могу взамен выслать..

----------


## ilarionova

> Грустно..что до сих пор эта нафталиновая затея является выручалочкой...


Татьяна не надо грустить, потому и "выручалочка" , что если какой нибудь гость захочет поиздеваться , а отказать ему нельзя..............
лет 5 точно уже не проводила этот конкурс, но в голове всегда он держится.

----------


## Елизавета II

Счастливый билет.по принципу "Дубы и белочки"

Играющие встают в два круга: внутренний образуют женщины, внешний — мужчины. Во внешнем круге должно быть на одного человека больше, чем во внутреннем. Под музыку оба круга двигаются в разные стороны. Музыка закончилась — игроки внешнего круга должны заключить в объятия игрока из внутреннего. Женщина — это «счастливый билет». Кому не достался «билет», тот «заяц» и выполняет какое-нибудь задание.

----------


## тамада Анна

> когда то на форуме нашла танцевальную игру " цветные танцы"- всем желающим раздаются цветные полоски, у меня из матерьяла, играют различные песни, слова которых определяют цвет, тот и выходит в круг танцевать . Нарезки сделала сама, они у меня весёленькие


Привет всем а я на цветные танцы купила цветные цветные блестящие шляпки по две штуки каждого цвета, получается просто супер ярко красиво празднично потом еще все сфоткаться хотят в них, если бы умела фотки выкладывать на форум то выложила бы, научите пожалуйста

----------


## Курица

> если бы умела фотки выкладывать на форум то выложила бы, научите пожалуйста


Чтобы научиться тому, чего не умеешь на Форуме. надо на вечерок зависнуть в этой темке: А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме, это тут:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?105028-%C0-%CA%C0%CA-%D7%E0%F1%F2%EE-%E7%E0%E4%E0%E2%E0%E5%EC%FB%E5-%E2%EE%EF%F0%EE%F1%FB-%ED%E0-%F4%EE%F0%F3%EC%E5 

А пока скажу. что фото можно вставить через файлообменник Савепик, скопировав ВТОРУЮ ссылку.

----------


## Ильич

> у меня всегда есть яйца деревянные


Бу....  б....у...... буратину жалко.... За что ж  ты его так......
 :No2:  :Vah:

----------


## dou25

дорогие тамадеи! большое спасибо вам за ваши интересные конкурсы. у подружки на юбилее всем понравились мешки (угадай кто в мешке) - особенно детям, шарики (надуть, потанцевать, лопнуть), лезгинка. было очень весело. и всё благодаря вам. ещё раз большое спасибо!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## nata.kosa

Дорогие форумчане, у меня завтра корпоратив  8 Марта. Я вообще "зеленая" с вашей помощью состряпала развлекушку. Спасибо вам всем огромное за конкурсы. Я даже не подозревала, что их столько и такие все классные. Кроме того немного и этике поучилась что такое хорошо и что такое плохо. Просто мастер-класс. Я думаю все завтра в улете будут. Моя благодарность вам.

Друзья. большое спасибо вам вчера "гуляли" коллективом. Я пользовалась играми "Ленивые танцы", "Семь гномов", Найди пару,  скороговорки что-то еще - просто супер. Спасибо вам. Всех с 8 марта счастья, любви, здоровья. Вы просто палочки- выручалочки

----------


## annuschka

*nata.kosa* а можно про "семь гномов" поподробнее?

----------


## optimistka17

И я про *7 гномов* жду рассказ.

----------


## Елизавета II

"Волшебные платочки" Вызываются 6 девушек,раздаются им платочки.Включается музыка (нарезку подготовить заранее).Девушки завязывают платочки соответственно музыке и танцуют.Лезгинка,кадриль,индийская,восточная и т.д.Заранее,извиняюсь,если повторяюсь :Meeting: 

МЯУКАЕМ И ХРЮКАЕМ

Игроков делят на две команды, завязывают им глаза и перемешивают их между собой. Остальные гости образуют круг. Одна команда "мяукает", другая - "хрюкает". Необходимо как можно быстрее собраться своей командой в "кучу", не выходя из круга.




> а я типа того же делала (правда на юбилее, но вполне можно и на свадьбе сделать). Говорила, что сейчас посмотрим кто гостеприимнее - муж или жена. Давала каждому по резиночке и предлагала пригласить гостей в свой "домиК". Под веселую музыку гости сами бежали в эти "домики", а потом я говорила, что дом у семьи один ... и гости объединили резиночки, весело танцевали немного прямо в домиках.


А я делаю с юбками.Очень широкие юбки.Все туда залезают.Прикольно

----------


## Аленький

Всем огромное спасибо за идеи!!!
Мы с ди-джеем практикуем на "сидячие компании" угадай и допой песню-(соответствующею мероприятию).Главное по не многу и брать старые и современные хиты.(естественно минус). За правильные ответы раздаю симпатичные жетоны, победителю приз и конечно всегда выявляется «СЕРЕБРЯННЫЙ ГОЛОС РОССИ» за самое яркое исполнение!!!  Проходит на ура!!!

И ещё не помню откуда почерпнула, этот конкурс:  кто кого перетанцует
Две команды молодежь и старшее поколение.
1 этап командам включают хиты соответствующие их возрасту.(несколько.
Танцуют по очереди)
2эт. Музыка включается наоборот(старичкам хиты молодежи соотвецтвенно…..)
3эт. По 1 ч. От команды отжигают вмести под старое и новое.
Музыку каждый раз подбираем глядя на компании часто в роли старичков оказываются 35летнии против 18-19летних.
Попробуйте мне нравится!!!

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> Господи..... Это игра на выбывание тамады с мероприятия...


Совершенно с вами согласен! такие слова нельзя на свадьбе даже и произносить!

----------


## наталья севрюкова

А МНЕ ГНРАВИТСЯ ИГРА ВЗЯТЬСЯ ЗА....ВСЕГДА ИДЁТ НА УРА, ДАЮ РАЗНЫЕ ЗАДАНИЯ,ВЗЯТЬСЯ ЗА ЗЕЛЁНОЕ, МЯГКОЕ,ПУШИСТОЕ,СТЕКЛЯННОЕ,Т.Е.В ЗАВИСИМОСТИ ОТ ПРАЗДНИКА. ИЛИ ПОСЛЕ МЕДЛЕННОЙ КОМПОЗИЦИИ ОСТАВЛЯЮ ПАРЫ И МЫ НАЧИНАЕМ ПРИСЛОНЯТЬСЯ ТЕ ЧАСТЯМИ ТЕЛА, КОТОРЫЕ НАЗЫВАЮ, НО ФОКУС В ТОМ, ЧТО ПОТОМ НАЗЫВАЮ ДВЕ ЧАСТИ ТЕЛА, ТУТ И НАЧИНАЕТСЯ ВЕСЕЛЬЕ. вООБЩЕ ПО ОПЫТУ МОГУ СКАЗАТЬ, ЧТО КОНКУРСЫ ПРОВОДЯТСЯ В ЗАВИСИМОСТИ ОТ КОМПАНИИ, У МЕНЯ ИНОГДА КОНКУРСЫ ВОЗНИАЮТ В ПРОЦЕССЕ ПРАЗДНИКА.

----------


## Холява Лариса

> не знаю, бывает ли такое у вас, а у нас частенько бывает, что уговаривают выпить. и чуть ли не обижаются, если отказываешь. вот тут этот конкурс и выручает


Спасибо за эту выручалку  на последней свадьбе брат невеста  после второго тоста на весь зал:"А пусть тамада выпьет с нами!" .  А я ему тут же в ответ " А выпью если ты продолжишь фразу в рифму.... но прилично" Парень застрял, а народ посмеялся и все тут же забыли что он хотел. СПАСИБИЩЕ  !!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> Счастливый билет.по принципу "Дубы и белочки"
> 
> Играющие встают в два круга: внутренний образуют женщины, внешний — мужчины. Во внешнем круге должно быть на одного человека больше, чем во внутреннем. Под музыку оба круга двигаются в разные стороны. Музыка закончилась — игроки внешнего круга должны заключить в объятия игрока из внутреннего. Женщина — это «счастливый билет». Кому не достался «билет», тот «заяц» и выполняет какое-нибудь задание.


спасибо)))

----------

Галина Клиновская (19.12.2017)

----------


## макушка

> Согласна - получилось несколько жестко! Каюсь и вину свою признаю! Сейчас я так не поступила бы. 
> На этот случай теперь у меня есть мой любимый конкурс-выручалочка. Когда воруют туфлю или невесту, сразу предлагаю ворам получить массу удовольствия от зрелища "ПЕРЕЦЕЛУЙ-КА". Суть конкурса проста: Свидетельница должна перецеловать всех мужчин на свадьбе, Свидетель - всех женщин, причем сделать это так, чтобы все остались довольны. Как только они заканчивают свой поцелуйный марафон, я напоминаю про курилку, про официантов, про детей, музыкантов. Потом обращаюсь к гостям: "Все довольны?" Кто-нибудь обязательно скажет: "НЕТ", и происходят показательные выступления с этими людьми. Весело, без предварительной подготовки и пошлятины.


Приветики!Разрешите добавить в тему.Я тоже делаю этот поцелуйный марафон.А к нему даю словестную подводочку-Дружка,ты сейчас идешь и целуешь в щечку всех присутствующих джентельменов.А ты дружок- дам,но у тебя задача сложней-Нужно быть очень осторожным и внимательным:Если рядом грозный муж-не рискуй,целуй ручку.Если муж отвернулся-целуй в щечку,если мужа нет-целуй в губки(конечно это юольше по приколу)И еще иногда я провожу это в начале,если например у нас морской круиз,то мы точно должны знать сколько у нас на судне пассажиров.И в конце отчет-сколько дам и сколько джентельменов.Обычно теряются и говорят -я не помню -и мой комент.Если точно говорят-то я коментирую-ну вот завтра спросят где был?Ответишь на свадьбе.Что делал?Скажешь целовался с девушками,и было девушек 34(называю точную цифру)

Я недавно на форуме,может кто-то что-то подобное и делает.Меня это конкурс выручает и на кражи туфли и невесты и просто как отдельный фрагмент.У меня есть 6 восточных с монетками косынок.И несколько вариантов-если у меня тема кинематографа или фестиваля на свадьбе,то я вызываю 2 дам или девушек и говорю что предлагаю им стать продюсерами,то есть найти и расскрутить звезд на сегодняшней свадьбе.Они выбирают по 3 человека(Я объясняю,что по роли нужны колоритные мужчины)И говорю,что мы снимаем клип на тему-"Крутая тусня в Арабских эмиратах".Но если в странах Азии танец живота,это чисто женское занятие,то в АЭ,Это прерогатива,только богатых состоятельных мужчин,у которых от богатой жизни есть животик.И вот продюсер(девушка)завязывает пояса,иногда смотрю по публике-оголяет животик мужчинам(Завязав рубашку на узел),дают мастер класс движений в танце.И...я говорю что уровень звезды определяется величиной гонорара-кто больше натанцует тот и супер звезда.Они идут по залу,народ смеется,потом подсчет денег(при этом я спрашиваю у девушек,которые и помогают в подсчете,"Сколько натанцевала ваша звезда?"-идет ответ,"А как зовут вашу звезду?"-если ответа нет,я-"Да гонорар берете,и даже имени не знаете".потом звезды в танце отдают свой 1 гонорар молодым.Бывает беру 3 девушки и 3 парня(уже без продюсеров)просто кто кого.Бывает только 6 девушек и конкурс прсто на звезду восточных танцев,но всегда за деньги и азарт.Так вертят попами,так звенят монетами...

----------


## катрин04

Здравствуйте уважаемые жители этого замечательного форума!Сразу хочу сказать СПАСИБО!!!ЗА ВАШ ТРУД!Я тут совсем ещё новичок так что не судите строго...
Предлагаю игру которую можно провести во время танца:звучит музыка все танцуют,музыка внезапно останавливается я называю любую цыфру например 3,все танцующие должны встать группами по три человека,кто не смог образовать троицу выбывают,затем танец под музыку прдолжается и вновь тишина я называю другую цыфру к примеру 5-все быстренько перестраиваются в группы соответствующие цыфре,кто лишний выбывает и т.д.

----------

monika-il (20.07.2020), novlenka (09.11.2019)

----------


## ЕленаФл

В одном из сценариев прочитала такую застольную игру.
Пусть не будет нынче скуки, поднимите ваши руки!
Вы сегодня веселитесь, дружно за руки беритесь!
Веселимся здесь немножко, дружно хлопаем в ладошки!
Юбилярше почет и слава - поцелуй соседа справа!
Катя наша королева - поцелуй соседа слева.
Веселиться мы не против, поцелуй того, кто сидит напротив!
Были здесь сегодня речи, обнимитесь все за плечи!
Ничего вы не пугайтесь и немножко покачайтесь!
А теперь еще немножко мы похлопаем в ладошки!
Дружно хлопали в ладошки, а покажите ваши ножки.
Никого сейчас не слушай, соседа ты бери за уши!
Ничего не бойся, крошка, и подергай их немножко.
Сегодня мы забот не знаем, дружно крикнем "Поздравляем!"

----------

monika-il (20.07.2020)

----------


## Кусик

> Очень смешной и забавный конкурс, особенно когда дело доходит до носков, а девушка стоит, как пугало.


Олечка, извините, а вы бы хотели быть на месте этой девушки? Одеть чьи-то носки?.....брррррррррр.......

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> объявляю приз той, которая угадает обём талии представленного экземпляра мужского пола.


Оленька,ты даже не представляешь,как помогла!У меня в это воскресенье будет большой гость(он у меня уже раз 8 был на праздниках и всё время начинал с одного и того же-меня никуда,я пассс!)Вот ему сюрприз то на этот раз будет,пусть он попробует от своих родстренниц открутиться,что бы они его не торголи и не обнимали :Taunt: 




> шампанское, водка и коньяк.... пары соответственно этим командам  выполняют задания


Иринья ты большая умница и красиво и культурно!!!

----------


## Леди Икс

Здорово! Всем СПАСИБО!!! насобирала "целый мешок" выручалочек :) :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## MissInga

Здравствуйте. 

Извините если уже где-то выкладывали... Мне не попалась...
Конкурс.

Из материалов журнала - Чем развлечь гостей № 3(106)2011

Соревнование между двумя командами. Все участники группы берутся двумя руками за канат или толстую веревку. По сигналу команды пытаются завязать на этой веревке узел, соблюдая одно условие: руки от веревки отнимать нельзя.

Я еще подумала, может кто больше узелков завяжет...

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

А у меня любимая игра выручалку- плетень..... Строим две команды М.иЖ  друг напротив друга (стенка на стенку)  прошу их скрестить руки и взяться за соседа (как  в лебедином озере). Под музыку команды начинают двигаться навстречу, в центре зала встречаются, и танцют с напротив стоящим партнером, муз. резко останавливается, все должны разбежатья по местам и стать в исходное положение.   Плюсы-играть может бесконечное количество человек, бесконечное кол. времени, возможность вариаций с музыкой, отсутствие реквезита..   Минус -мужчины начинают шалить  (уносят девочек из зала, просто не отпускают их ...  Хотя это скорее плюс чем минус

----------


## Елена Родина

Здравствуйте!!!! прочла в каком - посте ( не могу найти) игру со словами " водка, вино, коньк". На определённое слово - определённое движение. Добавляю к этому конкурсу текст.Рано утром спозаранку собираюсь я на пьянку. Водку взять или коньяк не могу понять никак. К коньяку идёт лимон или водочки флакон, а к вину идут конфеты,  всё же водки лучше нету. У Толяна был коньяк, он допить не мог никак,а вино, ну что вино -9 градусов оно. Если б я был Дартаньяном - я бы пил вино стаканом, если б я был Дон-жуаном - я бы пил коньяк стаканом, но по правде говоря, лучше б водки выпил я.

 На каждое слово в тексте ( водка, коньяк, вино) пары должны реагировать движениями: целоваться, обниматься,парень подхватывает девушку на руки. Всё это действие должно сопровождаться прикольными коментариями ведущего.

----------


## Порубовы

> Вот ему сюрприз то на этот раз будет,пусть он попробует от своих родстренниц открутиться,что бы они его не торголи и не обнимали


 у нас однажды жених средней комплекции (наш знакомый) рассказал ,как ему было стыдно... что зачем мы его мол так подставили.....

с тех пор мы всегда спрашиваем, можно ли такой конкурс проводить



а вы хотите сделать "сюрприз" для "большого" человека, который и так то не любит быть в центре внимания......

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> И, когда зазвучит определенная музыка- выводят по одному. И они танцуют в мешках.( Естессно все эти приготовления никто не должен видеть) А невеста должна угадать в каком мешке ее суженый.


А Я ЭТОТ конкурс провожу, когда свидетели выкупают что-либо из "украденного". И тогда один из них- отгадывает в каком мешке дружка (дружок)???Здесь можно самые различные варианты придумать. Проходит всегда на "УРА"" . А мне он нравится своей нетрадиционностью, неожиданностью. Я его называю ЖИВЫЕ МЕШОЧКИ!

----------


## Елена Родина

> А у меня л*юбимая игра выручалка- плетень.....* Строим две команды М.иЖ  друг напротив друга (стенка на стенку)  прошу их скрестить руки и взяться за соседа (как  в лебедином озере). Под музыку команды начинают двигаться навстречу, в центре зала встречаются, и танцют с напротив стоящим партнером, муз. резко останавливается, все должны разбежатья по местам и стать в исходное положение.   Плюсы-играть может бесконечное количество человек, бесконечное кол. времени, возможность вариаций с музыкой, отсутствие реквезита..   Минус -мужчины начинают шалить  (уносят девочек из зала, просто не отпускают их ...  Хотя это скорее плюс чем минус


***
*Такого же плана конкурс. Идут стенка на стенку (м. к ж.), соединяются в пары, танцуют, в процессе танца могу предложить поменяться парами*, или девочки в центр круга, мальчики - внешний круг, или вышли в круг все Наташи и Даши, танцуют , остальные хлопают в ладоши и т. д. , вариантов много. Но на остановку музыки все должны занять своё место в шеренге , взяться за руки в своей шеренге( мальчики между собой, девочки между собой), я спрашиваю: " Кто победил?" , они - сцепленные руки поднимают и кричат :"Мы!" Кто выкрикнет быстрей. Далее меняем музыку и ещё раз. Т.О. , раза 4 под разные муз. композиции. В итоге побеждают девочки, я говорю тост: "Дорогие мужчины! Я быть банальной не боюсь и заявляю без оглядки: прекрасен ваш мужской союз, но дамы . всё ж таки прекрасней. Они быстры и это так. Добры, красивы и умны ведь! Так выпьем за прекрасных дам , что подарили повод выпить!"
***
*Набираем 2 команды " Умные " и "Красивые*" ( м. и д.).Даём карточки с буквами В Е С Н А. кто быстрей ответит на вопрос, составив слово. Карточками не меняться , меняемся местами. Вопросы: столица Австрии ( Вена), река во Франции ( Сена),река в Санкт Петербурге (Нева), Время года(весна), церковный чин(сан),
озеро в Армении(Севан),мужское имя(Сева),крыша торговой палатки( навес),кровь течёт по...(вена), весенне - полевые работы( сев).
***
*Очень зажигательная игра!* На первый взгляд кажется сложно, но на самом деле всё классно, главное самой чётко знать смысл и следить за ответами людей.  Итак. набираем команду (любое кол - во участников. Подводка любая. Я беру эту игру в составе шоу " Супер - леди"). Считаем по порядку 1,2, но цифру 3 не говорим, число , в которое входит цифра 3 не говорим, число или цифра, которая депится на 3 не говорим . Вместо этого произносим слово " опа" или " поздравляю"( кому-как нравится).Показываю пример: 1,2, опа, 3,4,5, опа, 7, 8, опа и т.д.Обычно ошибаются на 13, т. к . вместо 12 - опа, а дальше сразу не ориентируются , что в 13 входит 3. Участник выбывает, мы начинаем сначала и увеличиваем темп, каждый раз после выбывания начинаем сначала и так до последнего.В заключении тост( В зависимости от того , кто выиграл- мужчина или женщина).

----------

Елена М (15.11.2016)

----------


## Порубовы

> Показываю пример: 1,2, опа, 3,4,5,


плохой пример :Grin:

----------


## Елена Родина

> плохой пример


Да, ошиблась!

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> Очень зажигательная игра! На первый взгляд кажется сложно, но на самом деле всё классно, главное самой чётко знать смысл и следить за ответами людей. Итак. набираем команду (любое кол - во участников. Подводка любая. Я беру эту игру в составе шоу " Супер - леди"). Считаем по порядку 1,2, но цифру 3 не говорим, число , в которое входит цифра 3 не говорим, число или цифра, которая депится на 3 не говорим . Вместо этого произносим слово " опа" или " поздравляю"( кому-как нравится).Показываю пример: 1,2, опа, 3,4,5, опа, 7, 8, опа и т.д.Обычно ошибаются на 13, т. к . вместо 12 - опа, а дальше сразу не ориентируются , что в 13 входит 3. Участник выбывает, мы начинаем сначала и увеличиваем темп, каждый раз после выбывания начинаем сначала и так до последнего.В заключении тост( В зависимости от того , кто выиграл- мужчина или женщина).


Я думаю это не совсем выручалка....Люди пришли отдохнуть, а их считать  и думать заставляют...

----------


## Порубовы

хорошо идёт на трезвых. видели на розигрыше призов в супермаркете - не обидная, забавная, безреквизитная. так что смотря для какого случая....
можно взять на трезвых жениха и друзей на выкупе на дому... хотя он там бедный и так перепуганный...

----------


## Елена Родина

> Я думаю это не совсем выручалка....Люди пришли отдохнуть, а их считать  и думать заставляют...


Попробуйте! Делаю всегда! Конечно, когда клиенты новые! О___чень зажигательно!!!! Естественно , вставляю свои комментарии, всё проходит молниеносно, классно!

----------


## Я&нина

> Поддерживаю-сама никогда не провожу ничего со спиртным.


еще со школы знаю(педагог), поэтому и со взрослыми никогда не провожу конкурсы, где нужно что-то есть или пить, иногда чревато последствиями, тем более если на скорость

----------


## Я&нина

> Ещё одну выручалочку знаю. Игра называется Платочки. У меня три красивых платочка, их выдаю девушкам и говорю, что платочки не простые, а волшебные. Если правильно платочек одеть, то можно превратиться в кого угодно. Звучат муз отрывки и девочки превращаются сначало в гордых кавказских девушек (звучит лезгинка, платочки надеваются на голову), затем в игривых цыганочек (платочки спускаются на плечи, звучит цыганочка), затем в русских матрешёк (платочки на голове, обязательно завязать, звучит русский танец), далее в индианок (платочки завязываются на груди типо сари, звучит индийская музыка), и наконец в восточных девушек (платочки на бёдра, музыка восточная). Танцевать при каждом превращении обязательно. :smile:


я тоже такой конкурс провожу, всегда стараюсь реквизит использовать в нескольких конкурсах, чтоб не зря тащила)))))))Т.к. обычно в завершении провожу салют, платочки по ритмичную музыку, поднимают один раз, затем два и далее, по цветам, а потом все вместе машут))) ну и на цветные, радужные темы тоже как раз

"скованные одной цепью",-все берутся за руки и не расцепляясь танцуют под нарезки различной музыки, а между сменой музыки говорю: круг, квадрат и т.д., участники должны сделать такой круг, также не расцепляясь и продолжая танцевать.

меня очень часто выручает конкурс палочки (шест, весло, метла и т.д.), подбираю зависимо от возраста

----------


## Fomkina

а я для себя открыла игру-выручалку"подписная эстафета"(спасибо форуму) :Ok: давно знала о ней,но как-то не применяла в работе.А тут на повторных компаниях попробовала.Классно прошло. :Ok: И на юбилее можно,и на свадьбе,и на корпоративе использовать.Только с разным текстом.И народ задействован.и прокоментировать подписи можно.а на корпоративах я иногда даю начальнику узнать и найти подписи подчиненных.всегда интересно проходит.На последнем корпоративе начальник вообще попросил оставить листочки подписные ему.Сказал,напомню если что,под чем подписывались коллеги.смеху было.

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Я&нина

а вот еще, когда бывает что детки бегают без дела, взрослые танцуют, достаю ослика))))))) и мы с ними приделываем ему хвостик с завязанными глазами, чуть опуская или приподнимая плакатик)))) деткам нравится, а взрослые из интереса подходят и тоже потом начинают пробывать))))))
[IMG]http://*********su/1528943m.jpg[/IMG]

а в основном всегда выезжаю на игротанцах, аниматорских танцах, их я очень люблю, собираю.ведь любой процесс можно подвести под музыку. "Как на праздник собирались", танец-стирка, любой вариант рецепта можно обыграть и потанцевать - выпекание блинчиков и т.д.

----------


## fena

а я для себя открыла игру-выручалку"подписная эстафета"(спасибо форуму) :Ok: давно знала о ней,но как-то не применяла в работе.

мы придумали с обратной стороны задания: для мужчин  не смотри что здесь мужчины с виду деловиты
                                                                                      как лезгинка зазвучит они все джигиты       

                                                              для женщин   не теряй сейчас дар речи
                                                                                  не роняй из рук стакан
                                                                                  потому что все девченки 
                                                                                  будут танцевать кан-кан   
 может кому пригодится, попробуйте, проходит на ура

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Здравствуйте, все!!! Первый раз на вашем сайте и очень интересно читать ваши предложения. хОТЯ ИГРЫ В ОСНОВНОМ УЖЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЮТСЯ УЖЕ ЗНАКОМЫЕ из книг, но возможно и они могут подтолкнуть на новые идеи. Спасибо, что пишите. Я ещё пока боюсь писать. Возможно привыкну к вам и  обязательно приму участие  и внесу свои предложения.

----------


## Я&нина

> Здравствуйте, все!!! Первый раз на вашем сайте и очень интересно читать ваши предложения. хОТЯ ИГРЫ В ОСНОВНОМ УЖЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЮТСЯ УЖЕ ЗНАКОМЫЕ из книг, но возможно и они могут подтолкнуть на новые идеи. Спасибо, что пишите. Я ещё пока боюсь писать. Возможно привыкну к вам и  обязательно приму участие  и внесу свои предложения.


не знаю как из книг, не из книг, да и нечего выдумывать колесо, когда оно уже придумано,  те игры которые были или есть у меня в работе, я и выкладываю, а на вкус и цвет товарищей нет)))))))))
 а если есть что предложить - вперед , нечего бояться, тут не кусаются, я тоже пока новичок, пока не укусили))))))))))))))))

----------


## Schastie

> Здравствуйте, все!!! Первый раз на вашем сайте и очень интересно читать ваши предложения. хОТЯ ИГРЫ В ОСНОВНОМ УЖЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЮТСЯ УЖЕ ЗНАКОМЫЕ из книг, но возможно и они могут подтолкнуть на новые идеи. Спасибо, что пишите. Я ещё пока боюсь писать.


Оленька, не бойтесь! Мы рады, что вы с нами, а что-то интересное есть у каждого ведущего!!!

----------


## Елена Хохлова

А вот игра- МАЛЕКУЛЫ  тоже выручалка...Согласитесь?

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> а я для себя открыла игру-выручалку"подписная эстафета"(спасибо форуму)давно знала о ней,но как-то не применяла в работе.
> 
> мы придумали с обратной стороны задания: для мужчин не смотри что здесь мужчины с виду деловиты
> как лезгинка зазвучит они все джигиты
> 
> для женщин не теряй сейчас дар речи
> не роняй из рук стакан
> потому что все девченки
> будут танцевать кан-кан
> может кому пригодится, попробуйте, проходит на ура



В который раз убеждаюсь,что у творческих людей мысли сходятся... У меня тоже в этой эстафете мужчины танцуют лезгинку,а женщины кан-кан...
А на выпускных... взрослые..."Танец маленьких утят", а дети "Танец маленьких лебедей"...Всегда проходит классно..
иногда даже просят повторить...

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Всегда хочется, что - то гостям нового. Кан - кан уже все знают и если его подать как - то в другом образе, то это не новинка. Нужно искать новые  танцы, но сначала нужна музыка  или подборки музыки, а вообще всегда завидую ведущим, которые умеют красиво танцевать и двигаться

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> А на выпускных... взрослые..."Танец маленьких утят", а дети "Танец маленьких лебедей"...Всегда проходит классно..


Таксссс Оль! ))) А поподробней можно? Выпускные на носу...)))

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> А поподробней можно?


Оксан,конечно,можно....
2 команды...взрослые(родители,учителя)... и дети(выпускники). Подбегают к стульям,на которых лежат листы и оставляют свою подпись... Кто быстрее!!! А потом переворачиваю листы и читаю "Мы,команда взрослых и весёлых,обязуемся громко крикнуть выпускникам "ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ"!...и станцевать "Танец маленьких утят"...
А другой команде- крикнуть "СПАСИБО".. и станцевать "Танец маленьких лебедей"... Хохот стоит...и выполняют всегда с удовольствием...
А подводка примерно такая..."Сейчас мы с вами будем выяснять,кто первым появился: курица или яйцо...

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> шампанское, водка и коньяк.... пары соответственно этим командам выполняют задания


Здраствуйте, всем! Вот и я наконец-то в первый раз решила подать голос. Я новичок, провожу вечера только на работе и среди знакомых. Но душа горит, и второе"Я" меня пинает :"Давай, попробуй и начни". Долго сомневалась. Сижу  неделю на вашем форуме и все больше укрепляюсь в мыслях, что вы мне родные по духу, хотя опыта у меня мало. Я к конкурсу "Водка, коньяк и шампанское"  читаю вот такие стихи:Утром рано спозоранку,
Собиралчя я на пьянку.
Водку взять или коньяк,
Не решусь пока никак.
К коньяку идет лимон...
Или водочки флакон?
А к вину идут конфеты...
Все же водки лучше нету!
В голове стоит вопрос:
"Может водки кто принес?"
У Толяна был коньяк,
Он допить не мог никак.
А вино? Да что вино?
Десять градусов оно.
Водка! Водка! Коньячок!
Но вино тоже ничего!
Если б был я д" Артаньяном,
Я бы пил коньяк стаканом.
Если б я был Дон Жуаном.
Я бы пил вино стаканом,
Но,по правде говоря,
Лучше водки выпью я!

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Приветик усем! А я пользуюсь вот такой выручалочкой.Когда после танцев присели поесть и выпить,я говорю:Сегодня много разных цветов подарили нашей им-це, но давайте для неё составим необычный букет.Включаю отрывки из песен про цветы и все угадывают, активным приз,маленькии тостик и все выпивают.За столом в самый раз!

----------

Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Ольгушка

> Приветик усем! А я пользуюсь вот такой выручалочкой.Когда после танцев присели поесть и выпить,я говорю:Сегодня много разных цветов подарили нашей им-це, но давайте для неё составим необычный букет.Включаю отрывки из песен про цветы и все угадывают, активным приз,маленькии тостик и все выпивают.За столом в самый раз!


Елена, спасибо за идейку с букетом, в мае грядет цветочный юбилей. А цвечоные нарезочки можете выставить? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Когда возникает какая-то пауза между тостами провожу небольшой опрос с историей в конце.
Друзья! Сегодня на праздничном столе в изобилии праздничные напитки- водка,вино,коньяк. Нередко их употребляют, разводя водой или смешивая друг с другом. Давайте поговорим об известных коктейлях.
Пиво и водка- это коктейль...ЕРШ
Действительно пиво без водки- что рыба без велосипеда-никуда.
Водка и томатный сок- это КРОВАВАЯ МЭРИ.Кстати,есть еще  один коктейль КРОВАВЫЙ МИША. Что это ? Та же Мэри, но только с яйцами.
Водка и шампанское-это СЕВЕРНОЕ СИЯНИЕ. А кто знает рецепт шампанского по-домашнему? Он прост-Водка под шипение жены.
Водка и Кока-кола-то коктейль ЛЕТНИЙ. Ну а там, где лето, пикник,идет коктейль ТРИ ПОРОСЕНКА, Кто подскажет рецепт? Ящик водки и три друга.
Но мне больше нравиться коктейль АЛЫЕ ПАРУСА. Записывайте рецепт: Стакан водки и много романтики! Выпьем за романтику!
 Факты о водке.
1.Название «водка» появилось в 17 веке и означает оно аква-вита, с латыни вода-жизни.
2.Иоанн 3 ввел государственную монополию на продажу водки
3.В России в 1533 году в Москве открылось первое питейное заведение-государственнное.
4.В этих заведениях только пили, но не закусывали.
Друзья, если кто-то выпил, а не закусил, предлагаю это сделать сейчас.

----------

Инна555555 (16.07.2016)

----------


## ello

Спасибо, прикольно будет у меня частенько бывают округлые мужчины!!! Спасибки!!!

[QUOTE=Наталья Щербакова;2146960]Знаю такой конкурс на азарт."Лучший жонглер".Выбираешь от 5 до 7 участников и раздаешь им по одному обычному полиэтиленовому кулечку и просишь подбивая рукой удержать его в воздухе, чтоб не упал!

Хороший конкурс обязательно попробую!!!

----------


## оригинал

Есть вариант необычного букета....Звучит "вальс цветов",собираем букет из гостей.Кто на какой цветок из гостей похож...-среди дам здесь есть милашка.цветок очаровательный-РОМАШКА(муз.подложка,выход и т.д.),таким образом собирают 7 цветов(мужских и женских!)А затем-игровой момент для гостей-цветов,он же-подарок виновникам торжества...Заинтересовало?Отвечу подробнее.
......Это предложение в дополнение к букету Елены Огонек(надо было отправить с цитированием....,не туда кликнула,одним словом,новичок!)

Я всегда провожу игровые блоки с развитием(именно БЛОКИ,они не обязательно продолжительные).Если ведущая начала собирать букет,значит должно быть развитие и логическое завершение.Заявлено красиво:дарим букет им-це!Букет для имен-цы?прослушать нарезки из песен?Так же,например,на свадьбе...Открываем для молодоженов Академию________(чего-то).Провели с гостями,молодожены впитали..,а теперь,покажите нам мастер-класс(т.е.итог-чему мы вас научили),а далее-молодцы!поздравляем с получением диплома о высшем образовании в области____________.(никаких "корочек-бумажек"!только аплодисменты,вообще не использую макулатуру на праздниках,такую как бумажки,записки,уставы,дипломы и пр.)
Поделилась с вами своим мнением,возможно,у других иное видение.Я работаю так.

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Есть вариант необычного букета....Звучит "вальс цветов",собираем букет из гостей.Заинтересовало?Отвечу подробнее.


Да очень за интересовало! Нарезочки скину позже переустановила комп ещё назад не всё закинула, а песни там 6-7 штучек про цветы.
Лаванда,Ромашка белая,Желтые тюльпаны,Про лилии,Розовые розы в общем которые на слуху.




> Я всегда провожу игровые блоки с развитием(именно БЛОКИ,они не обязательно продолжительные).


Я не стала здесь прописывать просто здесь игры выручалочки, эта меня за столом под тостик спасает.Но если вы прочитаете темку "костюмированные поздравления" там вы увидите продолжение и букет для им-цы либо им-ка.
Но все же интересно как это происходит у вас?!

----------


## оригинал

> Я не стала здесь прописывать просто здесь игры выручалочки, эта меня за столом под тостик спасает.Но если вы прочитаете темку "костюмированные поздравления" там вы увидите продолжение и букет для им-цы либо им-ка.
> Но все же интересно как это происходит у вас?!


Елена,спасибо за верное направление.Вот как раз в" костюмированные поздравления"я и внесла свою лепту,почитайте!И нарезочки у меня есть...,и цветочки-другие.,вариантов много.

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> игра- МАЛЕКУЛЫ тоже выручалка...Согласитесь?


А что это за игра???? Я что-то пропустила????Можно поделиться?

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> А что это за игра???? Я что-то пропустила????Можно поделиться?


Таня,это когда танцуют под музыку...затем музыка СТОП...и звучит команда :"Собираемся по 3-е"... все должны собраться в "тройки"..кто не успел-выбывает...и так далее... собираемся по 5...по 2...по 7... Я люблю проводить этот конкурс на детских праздниках...вот детки веселятся...

----------


## devir

Этот конкурс я еще провожу на свадьбах, плетение семейных уз. Участвуют жених и невеста и их родители, родители жениха плетут у невесты и наоборот.

----------


## Елена Хохлова

*РУБЕЖАНКА*, 
Вам правильно её описали, ещё её можно взять на подводку для разделения команд...к примеру из 16 играющих : 2 -по 8 и дальше продолжить командный конкурс-эстафету...

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> игра- МАЛЕКУЛЫ тоже выручалка...


Много лет назад проводила эту игру , но даже не могла предположить , что она так называется. Прикольно- "Молекулы!"!!

----------


## Панночка

Спасибо Вам всем огромное за такие гениальные идеи.Почерпнула много нового и интересного.
Делюсь своей идеей.....
Стриптиз..
Я провожу его на кражу невесты,жениха,тещи..
На охранников у которых украли невесту или жениха одеваю 2 толстые резинки.1-ая резинка на груди,2-ая на бедрах.Звучит музыка,а они эротично должны ее снять.
извиняюсь если где то этот конкурс уже был

----------


## nufrita

Всем приветик!  На юбилеях часто провожу такие конкурсы. 
Вызываю 5-7 участников и их задача нарисовать портрет именинника ногами.  Каждый художник демонстрирует свой рисунок и  даёт ему свое название. Победителя выбирает именинник. Получается очень весело.
Еще часто в начале вечера играем в оркестр для именинника (например под " Светит месяц светит ясный). Всегда идет на ура.
Ну а под конец праздника люблю такую игру. Делю гостей на 2 команды - м и ж, выдаю каждой команде много шаров, перчатки, маркер, парик, ножницы, скотч. Мужчинам нужно сделать женщину своей мечты, ну а женщинам мужчину. Игра проходит здорово, один раз даже сама участвовала, когда проводила в своей компании.Получила массу удовольствий.
Хочу сказать огромное спасибо всем, кто творит на этом сайте. Очень интересно и поучительно, очень многое беру себе на заметку.  :040:

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

[quote="nufrita;4358884"]нарисовать портрет именинника ногами.[/qu
Извиняюсь, это как?????

----------


## оригинал

> Вызываю 5-7 участников и их задача нарисовать портрет именинника ногами. Каждый художник демонстрирует свой рисунок и даёт ему свое название. Победителя выбирает именинник. Получается очень весело.


Возможно,кому-то и весело.....?! Есть альтернатива:нарисовать руками!
                                                                                                     (из ЧРГ):Ставим точку,а рядом вторую.
                                                                                                                  Смотрите,глазки хитро моргнули,                  
                                                                                                                  Кривой запятой нарисуем мы носик,
                                                                                                                  Забавно,похож на веселый вопросик....
(и т. д.,там и про улыбку,и про доброе сердце....Я свое туда когда-то добавляла,конкретные детали героя торжества(профессия,увлечения...)
Уверяю,эстетично и с юмором!


[quote="РУБЕЖАНКА;4359075"]


> нарисовать портрет именинника ногами.[/qu
> Извиняюсь, это как?????


Мне тоже любопытно.......

----------


## nufrita

> нарисовать портрет именинника ногами.[/qu
> Извиняюсь, это как?????


Одной ногой придерживают листок, а другой ногой рисуют, зажав между 1 и 2  пальцами фломастер или маркер. Плюс к этому весёлую, заводную музыку.Попробуйте сами дома, очень забавно получается.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Делю гостей на 2 команды - м и ж, выдаю каждой команде много шаров, перчатки, маркер, парик, ножницы, скотч. Мужчинам нужно сделать женщину своей мечты, ну а женщинам мужчину. Игра проходит здорово, один раз даже сама участвовала


Вот это хорошая игра :Ok: 



> нарисовать портрет именинника ногами.


здесь имеется ввиду пляжная вечеринка,ведь правда?

----------


## nufrita

Есть альтернатива:нарисовать руками!

Ну это все могут, а нарисовать ногами - сложнее и веселее




> Вот это хорошая игра
> 
> здесь имеется ввиду пляжная вечеринка,ведь правда?


Можно и на пляже, но я использую это в зале. Гости разуваются и творят чудеса.

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Еще часто в начале вечера играем в оркестр для именинника (например под " Светит месяц светит ясный). Всегда идет на ура.


Ой, ну а меня ОРКЕСТР заинтересовал,как он у вас проходит.Девочки, а портретик ногами можно в своей компашке сделать,У нас у друга скоро35, гуляем дома, естественно от меня чего то ждут, вот здесь этот портретик в самый раз будет!
Спасибки! :Grin:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Вызываю 5-7 участников и их задача нарисовать портрет именинника ногами. Каждый художник демонстрирует свой рисунок и даёт ему свое название. Победителя выбирает именинник. Получается очень весело.


не просто так Вас спрашивали для пляжной ли это вечеринки??Это жутко не эстетично-снимать обувь,носки,колготки,чулки и рисовать ногами.Только представила,а уже тошнит. :Blink: 
Можно ведь развлечь более культурно!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Это жутко не эстетично-


Соглашусь..... не только не эстетично но и жутко не гигиенично.... Мало ли что у кого то там, под носками.... Лучше уж рисовать руками но с завязанными глазами...Если уж очень хочется похудожничать на празднике....хотя это уже прошлый век!

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

*nufrita*, 
а вы бы себя могли представить на  их месте? Вам бы это понравилось???? Я думаю, не стоит ведущим так низко себя опускать.....простите за прямолинейность.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*nufrita*, 
понимаю,что "похулиганила"  но уж если цитируешь моё сообщение,то пожалуйста не выдавай своё мнение,за моё

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*nufrita*, у тебя сейчас есть выбор,который рано или поздно встает перед каждым:или обидеться на нас таких негостеприимных,или принять критику и самостоятельно решить,проводить это или нет!!!!
И еще,очень рада,что что-то повлияло на тебя и спустя более трех лет после регистрации ты начала общаться!Если и правда интересно развитие себя как личности,как  профессионала,продолжай общаться! :Tender:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

рисовать можно и с открытыми глазами..2 человека стоят напротив др дрyга. одиндеожит маркед.др ватман. первый ставит  маркером точкy .а второй  -ватманом "рисyет " и не подглядывает.

----------


## nufrita

Обижатся и не собираюсь. Каждому своё. Конкурс рисовать ногами провожу давно и не разу не было недовольных. Носки и колготки снимать не нужно, снимают только обувь и в этом ничего ужасного не вижу.Прежде чем ругать меня, попробуйте сами нарисовать дома ногами например своего  мужа.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Прежде чем ругать меня, попробуйте сами нарисовать дома ногами например своего мужа.


нет уж,спасибо.Очень жаль,что не заметили предложения *Оксаны Сеновой*.Это отличная альтернатива!
и по поводу того,что недовольных не было.Вам просто,видимо,везло на гостей.Не хотели праздник портить своим отказом.И если в лицо не говорят,что им не нравится,это не значит,что всем довольны!

----------


## nufrita

Повторяюсь, каждому своё!!! У меня это проходит хорошо и ничего плохого я в этом конкурсе не вижу. Если вам не нравится, не проводите.  И вообще, на сколько я помню, в этой теме делятся играми - выручалками, так давайте ими и делится, а не обсуждать что плохо, а что нет.(если почитать сайт, то 30% тут нужной информации, а 70% - ругань и флуд. Каждый сам решит что для него хорошо, а что не эстетично. Скажу сразу, все конкурсы провожу сначало в своей компании, а потом уже на празднике, поэтому и сама была таким художником. 
*ТАТЬЯНА55*, я еще не научилась правильно цитировать сообщения, и ваши мнения за свои не выдавала.
И вообще, после такого тёплого приёма в вашу очень дружную кампанию совсем пропало желания что-либо писать.
Всего хорошего.




> Ой, ну а меня ОРКЕСТР


Раздаю всем гостям разные инструменты( палочки, маракасы, гуйро, бубны, колокольчики, тарелки). Объясняю как на этих инструментах играть, потом включаю любую веселую русскую народную и показываю руками когда какой инструмент вступает, когда заканчивает, когда играют все вместе и,т,д

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> И вообще, после такого тёплого приёма в вашу очень дружную кампанию совсем пропало желания что-либо писать.
> Всего хорошего.


а это зря!люди предлагают.*просто* выставлять материал можно на своем сайте,в группе.а здесь предполагается общение,обучение!У вас есть выбор:расти вместе со всеми или вариться в своей каше!

----------


## nufrita

> здесь предполагается общение,обучение!


Эта тема про игры-выручалки, а не про обучение. А учить меня не надо, могу сама кого угодно поучить, т.к работаю по этой специальности уже 14 лет.
И давайте не флудить, а полезным делится.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Эта тема про игры-выручалки, а не про обучение. А учить меня не надо, могу сама кого угодно поучить, т.к работаю по этой специальности уже 14 лет.
> И давайте не флудить, а полезным делится.


весь форум-большая виртуальная школа ведущих!поэтому и критикуют!
мой опыт работы гораздо меньше,но мне очень жаль,что вы до сих пор считаете верхом веселья рисование ногами и оркестр.Походите по форуму!Здесь кладезь идей!Вас не только критикуют,но и предполагают альтернативу!Ну,не упирайтесь вы.
Вот,например,лично я  не понимаю многие идеи Порубовых.Но они достойно отвечают на критику и каждый раз показывают,что продукт,который они предлагают пользуется успехом!
Вот это поведение профессионала!
А говорить,какие мы злые и уходить-стратегия слабого,ИМХО

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> я еще не научилась правильно цитировать


теперь понятно....зря конечно здесь красных палочек коллеге наставили :Aga: 



> А учить меня не надо, могу сама кого угодно поучить, т.к работаю по этой специальности уже 14 лет.


ну выставила одну неудачную игру...бывает,хотя на пляж или дачу можно...ну отстаивает свою точку зрения...как говорится,что одному хорошо,другому-смерть,а две то действительно неплохие игрульки,правда я сама такие не провожу...но в целом,вполне вполне и ОРКЕСТР и ОЧУМЕЛЫЕ ручки,девочки согласитесь?

----------


## Анатольевна

Ой, мама дорогая! Вот прям заминусили бедную *nufrita* (а кстати, хоть бы написала, как зовут?) Исправляю ситуацию)))))))))
Коллеги! По поводу рисования ногами. НЕ считаю это верхом веселья, НО конкурс такой *иногда* до сих пор провожу. Называется он у меня "Курица лапой". Маркеры покупают заказчики, я их раздаю, а потом - в целях гигиены - *руками не собираю*, иду с пакетиком, куда эти маркеры и складываются. Девушек в этот конкурс не приглашаю, только мужчин.
Что-то пишем или рисуем - в зависимости от праздника. Главная тема - "Путешествие", и в этот момент мы в Японии. Если свадьба - пишем "Совет да любовь" (особо талантливые успевают нарисовать сердечки со стрелами и звёздочки), если юбилей - пишем"Поздравляю!" ну и цветочки там всякие разные пририсовываем, если корпоратив - пишем "С Новым годом!", например. Потом демонстрируем картины, комментируем и дарим виновнику торжества или руководителю (да-да, дарим - можете закидать меня помидорами)))))))))))))))))))
Подводок к этому действу у меня две. Только опять же, не боритесь за историческую точность - *мои* гости почему-то понимают, что это *шутка*.
1) Если мы в Японии. ...Говорят, искусство каллиграфии в Японии  ценится очень высоко. В японском иероглифе каждая чёрточка, каждый штришок очень важны и что-то означают...Чуть ошибся - всё, смысл не тот, можно делать харакири))) Поэтому самые искусные писари служили у императора. Но вот на наш, обывательский взгляд, японские письмена выглядят так, как будто курица лапой что-то начертала... А у курицы лапы  - это что? Правильно, ноги! Поэтому освобождаем от обуви одну ногу, и пишем практически по-японски!
2)Если это юбилей, без путешествия. ... Наши, советские люди, ещё помнят, что маленький Володя Ульянов(впоследствии Ленин) говорил: "Лучший подарок - сделанный своими руками". И все дети-Ульяновы на праздники родителям мастерили подарки сами. Действительно, ручная работа ценится дороже. Открытка, нарисованная своей рукой, греет сердце... А открытка, написанная ногой - вдвойне!))))))))

И что я хочу сказать... Есть заказчики, с которыми все конкурсы обсуждаются заранее. Глава одной большой и солидной фирмы однажды лично утвердил этот конкурс ( у человека чуть ли не 4 высших образования, всякие звания и регалии, прошу хотя бы его не обвинять в любви к низкопробному юмору и малом уровне развития). А после конкурса, когда ему все эти "новогодние открытки" подарили, долго ржал и сказал:"Помещу все картинки в рамки, повешу в кабинете на стену, придёт ко мне налоговая, а  я им - вот, это мои сотрудники рисовали, видите, с кем приходится работать? Так меня от налогов освободят на веки вечные!!!"

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> могу сама кого угодно поучить, т.к работаю по этой специальности уже 14 лет.


Не обижайся, всё верно говорят. А вот про то что сама можешь кого угодно поучить, это ты зря. Можно и 50 лет работать по этой специальности, и остаться на прежнем уровне.
Если у тебя идёт эта "игра", рисуй и следующие 14 лет, это личное дело каждого.
А отказываясь от общения, ты действительно много потеряешь, так и останешься геологом с 14-летним стажем. Без обид! 
Общайся на форуме, повышай свою квалификацию, оттачивай своё мастерство, и иногда прислушивайся к мнению других.
Поверь, плохого не посоветуют....

Да, кстати, забыла добавить: А мне Бобры очень понравились. И пока я лично не поучаствовала в этом конкурсе, даже поверить не могла, что это прикольно!
Так что, кому что!

----------


## Порубовы

> "Курица лапой"


 да, да. и Курочка давным давно рассказывала про этот конкурс, и её тоже переубеждали, переубеждали, да не переубедили. 
сейчас она его не проводит,  или крайне редко (где-то писала об этом), а тогда критикантам ответила так: это мой фирменный конкурс, так что оставьте свои мнения при себе ))))))
*каждому своё.*
эти два слова и есть наш обычный ответ на критику, да , *Катенька О.*?
кто-то когда-то предлагал рядом с пальцем вверх сделать ещё и палец вниз. 
идея хорошая.... но вряд ли от неё бы уменьшилось число постов о росте )))))))

----------


## Анатольевна

> и её тоже переубеждали, переубеждали, да не переубедили.


Корабли лавировали-лавировали, да так и не вылавировали))))))))))



> сейчас она его не проводит,  или крайне редко (где-то писала об этом),


Ну вот ушла же она от этого конкурса! И девушка с труднопроизносимым ником уйдёт))) Если сочтёт нужным))) А то пришла тут, понимаешь, и огрызается ещё)))))))
Просто НЕ понимаю: зачем сразу набрасываться и складывать о человеке, возможно, ложное мнение? От того, что человека заминусили и выразили коллективное "фу" - она прям вырослааааааааааааа, буквально моментально. Поняла, как она неправильно жила ещё 3 дня назад и посыпала голову пеплом.
А может, она вообще суперведущая? Мы ж её видом не видывали, слыхом не слыхивали...
Ещё не поняла - за что ей репутацию красным разукрасили? За "недостойный" конкурс или за смелость отстаивать своё мнение? Ежедневно столько шлака вываливается на страницах форума - и ничего, никому репу не красят))) А тут - я прямо удивилась...

Пы.Сы.:Таня и Артём, мой пост к вам лично отношения не имеет))) Вопросы тоже не к вам, а так - чисто риторически)))

----------


## Порубовы

> Ну вот ушла же она от этого конкурса!


Тань, скажи почему? потому что хочется обновлять программу, или потому что ты сочла его недостойным ? ))))
все мы от чего-то уходим, к чему-то приходим.  
мы вот начинали работать свадьбы БЕЗРЕКВИЗИТНО. а потом попали под влияние... под мнение клиентов... теперь столько барахла... а так хочется снова к безреквизитному - к ИГРАМ-ВЫРУЧАЛКАМ. как раз к таким, которые отлично проходят, но для них ничего не надо переть на себе.
*Анатольевна*, а где её репутацию посмотреть? там же кто-то чем-то мотивировал свою красноту ))))
к примеру "ради роста " )))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Анатольевна

*Порубовы*, 



> а где её репутацию посмотреть?


Свою репутацию может просмотреть только сам пользователь, ну и админ, наверное... Может, придёт *nufrita*- расскажет))) Просто я СОВЕРШЕННО СЛУЧАЙНО зашла в тему, и попала как раз вот на это бурное обсуждение. Смотрю - над аватаром аж четыре красных квадратика))) Ну и плюсанула... Ибо сочла, что как-то несправедливо - ничего *настолько* криминального девушка не написала и не сделала для того, чтобы её так минусили. *ИМХО*.

Вот я бы, например, безжалостно минусовала всех безграмотных, потому что считаю, что как говорят, так и пишут, а бедным клиентам это выслушивать приходится и тех, кто кроме многоточий... других... знаков... препинания... не знает... - читать невозможно (да и не читаю поэтому). Но я же этого не делаю! Добрее надо быть, товарищи!)))))) На месте новичка может оказаться каждый - здесь или в другом месте.

----------


## Наташкин

> мы вот начинали работать свадьбы БЕЗРЕКВИЗИТНО. а потом попали под влияние... под мнение клиентов... теперь столько барахла... а так хочется снова к безреквизитному - к ИГРАМ-ВЫРУЧАЛКАМ.


 :Ok: 
Народ любит костюмированное шоу и никуда не денешься, приходиться подстраиваться.



> ничего настолько криминального девушка не написала и не сделала для того, чтобы её так минусили


Многие новички сталкиваюся с этим. Меня хотя не минусили, но все равно было неприятно и обидно. Но все прошло и я очень рада, что нахожусь в такой замечательной компании. :Yahoo:

----------


## Порубовы

> я бы, например, безжалостно минусовала всех безграмотных, потому что считаю, что как говорят, так и пишут, а бедным клиентам это выслушивать приходится и тех, кто кроме многоточий... других... знаков... препинания... не знает... - читать невозможно (да и не читаю поэтому). Но я же этого не делаю!


ну спасибо, что не минусуешь! хотя.... если сильно хочется... валяй )))))

----------


## Курица

> да, да. и Курочка давнымдавно рассказывала про этот конкурс, и её тоже переубеждали, переубеждали, дане переубедили. 
> сейчас она его не проводит, или крайне редко (где-то писала об этом), а тогда критикантам ответилатак: это мой фирменный конкурс, так что оставьте свои мнения при себе))))))





> Ну вот ушла же она отэтого конкурса!





> Тань, скажи почему?потому что хочется обновлять программу, или потому что ты сочла его недостойным? ))))


 Артём,Таня! Удивительно, что вы об этом вспомнили...я уже и сама забыла...года ТРИ с половиной точно не проводила любимый  (отнюдь не недостойный) когда -то конкурс"Курица лапой"... А не провожу потому, что тут фонтаны идей-бери новые идеи, делай и обкатывай...

 А надо бы вернуться, вот у меня 20 июля жутко повторная компания, сделаю :Yes4:  :Taunt: 

 Но у меня подводка вот такая (поддерживаю соревновательный дух) :Girl Blum2: 
Попробую описать подробно, как я это умею)))))

Итак:
вызываю Ж.,в компанию к нему-тестя и отца, либо-при ихотсутствии-мужчин с семейным стажем лет 10-15 и 25-30...

 Прошу их занять место на стульчиках рядом друг с другом, н о  чтобы было достаточное расстояние друг от друга (хотя бы в полстула, чтоб простор для письма потом обеспечить- это для вас пишу, а не им говорю,естественно))) 
К ним подхожу издалека...Веду речь типа такой:
 - к самому пожилому: сколько лет вы в браке? к следующему-а вы? к нашему Ж.-а вы-сколько времени? В часах, пожалуйста, и минутах...И не подсказывайте нашему молодому, сам знает, сам с усами...да, стаж изрядный. И увас, и у вас, а  у нашего молодого всё еще впереди...Но...молодость счастлива тем, что у неё есть будущее...

 Затем опять-по очереди-прошу вспомнить, как ЗОВУТ их жён…и не просто зовут, а как вы её ласково называете (один мужчина мне как-то отпарировал:»Я свою не зову-она сама приходит)))»

 Далее обращаюсь с вопросом к их избранницам-женам:дорогие мои... Давно ли вам ваши мужья объяснялись в любви? Можете вспомнить? Ну, хотя быс точностью до…века?))) Ну, вобщем. Я поняла. Что…давненько. Только Ж. наш тут в лидерах, ну, да и понятно…бла-бла-бла что-нить шуточное…

 Дальше прошу вспомнить, а объяснялся ли кто в любви не словами, а…письменно? КАК-НЕТ????????? Неужели? 

 Ну, я ТАК просто не могу этого  оставить. Сейчас, при всём честном народе, ваши мужья объяснятся вам в любви…и не словами…а письменно…и не просто письменно, а…так, как никто и никогда в мире не объяснялся. Готовы ли вы, дорогие мужчины, на подвиг ради любимой? Если готовы, то… (получаю согласие))))

 А теперь скажите мне, все ли вы – праворукие? Ну, в смысле - пишете правой рукой? Если да, то…Снимаем правый ботинок/туфлю…(тут обычно замешательство:зачем?) А затем. Что если бы вы были левшой, я бы попросила снять  обувь с ЛЕВОЙ ноги! Зачем? Для того, чтобы вы сейчас написали на этом длинном листе бумаги(даю по двойному листочку из школьного альбома для рисования, в кот.6 листов-этот двойной листок разворачиваю и кладу на пол перед стулом каждого.
 В руках у меня маркёры разного цвета. Протягивая каждому по маркеру, продолжаю свою речь: Ну. Что сидим?Снимаем и носок тоже-как же вы маркер-то в пальцах зажмёте? А вот вторая нога будет этот замечательный листочек придерживать…Помните, как вас учительница в 1кл. учила? Положите под наклоном…удобно ли вам держать «перо»?

 Напомните, что вы будете писать? Причем-два условия-на скорость и «на красоту»!!! Как, не знаете? Я вас имена жён  зачем спрашивала? Вот и будете-по моему сигналу, писать: «Жена(по имени), я тебя люблю, и –обязательно-! (воскл. Знак)поставьте в конце, вложив в него, так сказать, всю вашу страсть!!!
 (Тут обычно в пролёте оказывается тот из мужчин, который назвал ПОЛНОЕ имя жены, например, Анастасия)))) и прощё тому, кто назвал Настя)

 Включаю музычку, говорю:»На старт, внимание, марш!» И…у мужчин аж слюнки текут, как стараются! А я пока всё это безобразие комментирую.
По первому написавшему(закончившему шедевр)))) говорю : СТОП! И уже оцениваю работы(опять шучу на тему, кому почему удалось лучше-всё это связываю со стажем сем.жизни или темпераментом)))) 
А потом прошу любимых жен подойти, п.ч. вручать мужчины  свои признания будут им. Жёны в восторге-никто и никогда не объяснялся им влюбви…при помощи ног…

В заключение моего "письма" хочу процитировать -из пеСЬНИ "Угонщица" ))))))))))):
"Ну и что же тут криминальногоооооооооооооо????????????????????

----------

dafna7526 (01.12.2020), ladyirizka (03.11.2016), lenik (19.06.2016), nata.aveo (28.12.2016), Veramar62 (04.11.2016), Барановская Наталья (23.12.2016), Ведущая Ольга (29.09.2016), Милушка (25.07.2016), Ольгаптаха (16.06.2016), Роза31 (06.12.2016)

----------


## Порубовы

> мой ответ Порубовым)))


прям "наш ответ Чемберлену" )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Курица

> "наш ответ Чемберлену" )))


 :Taunt:  уловили, :Ok:  я об этом и подумала :Yahoo:

----------


## Наташкин

Читая тему, вспомнила, что когда -то давно проводила конкурс с названием "Книга рекордов Гиннеса", 
 например:самый большой размер обуви, длинная коса, или короткий волос, самый большой лоб, длинный нос, узкая талия и др.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет! Порубовы, спасибо за конкурс "Ты где?". Я его провожу так- на юбилеях переодеваюсь в цыганку, сначала мой танец цыганский под выход (есстесно я "задышалась"), и потом пока перевожу дух- потому что в это время я разговаривать могу с перерывами, представляюсь и провожу "Ты где?".Проходит хорошо, а я в это время перевожу дух и дальше пою песню про "Гадалку".

----------


## Порубовы

всегда пожалуйста )))

----------


## nufrita

*оличка тамадолечка*, *Порубовы*,  А что это за конкурс? Скиньте пожалуйста ссылочку на него.

----------


## Инна Шульга

> Привет! Порубовы, спасибо за конкурс "Ты где?". Я его провожу так- на юбилеях переодеваюсь в цыганку, сначала мой танец цыганский под выход (есстесно я "задышалась"), и потом пока перевожу дух- потому что в это время я разговаривать могу с перерывами, представляюсь и провожу "Ты где?".Проходит хорошо, а я в это время перевожу дух и дальше пою песню про "Гадалку".


здравствуйте Олечка скоро юбилей. провожу , а можно поподробнее что это за конкурс,у меня тоже есть костюм цыганки...

----------


## Порубовы

*nufrita*, http://ar-ta.dp.ua/ - там разные. заходи, читай.

----------

Галина Клиновская (19.12.2017)

----------


## Йожык

ПИшу свой любимый командный конкурс,только его нужно правильно и чётко пояснить,с примером.
Две команды.
Два стула на одинаковом расстоянии(как можно дальше от команд)
Я задаю вопросы-утверждения.Если ответ на него "да"- первые участники обеих команд бегут и присаживаются на правый стул(кто первый)
Если ответ "нет"-бегут на левый стул.
Во-первых,надо успеть сообразить,а во-вторых -добежать и занять правильный стул.
Азартно проходит в любом кругу.
Вопросы-утверждения можно как тематические(Невеста в детстве занималась кикбоксингом)))
так и общие(2012 год -високосный)
Побеждает команда,набравшая больше баллов.

----------


## Iloncik

Уважаемы мастера праздника, решила в вашу копилочку тоже закинуть конкурс без реквизита. Попробывала его выставить в конкурсы для ночных  клубов тоже.
Называется "рыба в бочке",а вариантов и переделок и как подать. можно додумать много. 
1. собрать 2 круга по 8-10 игроков они должны встать лицом в круг очень  плотно друг к другу как дощечки в бочке.
2. выбрать 2 "рыбы"
3.пока звучит музыка рыбы плавают вокруг своей бочки Музыка стоп! задача рыбы протиснуться в середину бочки.
задача команды  бочки соответственно воспрепятствовать рыбе.
Персонаже можно обозначить и другими ролями.
Для свадьбы мы делали "терем" внутри была царевна, королевич должен был попасть к царевне за поцелуем.
вот такая игра.

----------

lenik (19.06.2016), Елена М (15.11.2016), Оля музручка (03.12.2016)

----------


## Гном71

> Народ любит костюмированное шоу и никуда не денешься, приходиться подстраиваться.


А я наоборот все чаще встречаю заказчиков ,которые говорят заранее что бы отсутствовали костюмированные конкурсы. Слишком много и часто их используют.




> Оксан,конечно,можно....
> 2 команды...взрослые(родители,учителя)... и дети(выпускники). Подбегают к стульям,на которых лежат листы и оставляют свою подпись... Кто быстрее!!! А потом переворачиваю листы и читаю "Мы,команда взрослых и весёлых,обязуемся громко крикнуть выпускникам "ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ"!...и станцевать "Танец маленьких утят"...
> А другой команде- крикнуть "СПАСИБО".. и станцевать "Танец маленьких лебедей"... Хохот стоит...и выполняют всегда с удовольствием...
> А подводка примерно такая..."Сейчас мы с вами будем выяснять,кто первым появился: курица или яйцо...


Очень оригинальный добрый развод))))) Взял на заметку....

----------

lenik (19.06.2016), маринатокарь (28.07.2016)

----------


## иринкин

[QUOTE=люмилла;2715981]Всем привет!Какие вы молодцы много интересных конкурсов .Я то-же хочу выставить несколько конкурсов.Может это уже старое ,но проходит на ура и на форуме я не видела,чтобы кто-то выставил.


                       БАНАНЫ

УЧСТВУЮТ ТРИ ПАРЫ.ДЕВУШКИ САДЯТСЯ НА СТУЛЬЯ И ВСТАВЛЯЮТ БАНАН МЕЖДУ КОЛЕН ,А ЮНОШИ НА СЧЕТ ТРИ ДОЛЖНЫ ОТКРЫТЬ БАНАН БЕЗ РУК И СЪЕСТЬ ЕГО ,КТО БЫСТРЕЕ СЪЕСТ ТА ПАРА ПОБЕДИЛА.
ПРИНЦЕСА НА ГОРОШИНЕ.

УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ НА ВЕЧЕРИНКЕ .ВЫХОДЯТ СО СТУЛЬЯМИ И СТАНОВЯТСЯ ПЕРЕД НИМИ Я КЛАДУ ЧУПА-ЧУПСЫ НА СТУЛЬЯ ПО КОМАНДЕ ОНИ САДЯТСЯ И ОПРЕДЕЛЯЮТ НА ,ЧТО СЕЛИ И СКОЛЬКО ШТУК.ПОБЕЖДАЮТ ТЕ ДАМЫ КОТОРЫЕ ПРАВИЛЬНО ОТВЕТИЛИ НА ЧЕМ СИДЯТ И СКОЛЬКО ШТУК.

По поводу бананов. Случай из жизни. Идет свадьба. И вот все на веселе, тамада предлагает конкурс с бананами. Только сажали мужчин, а девченки разворачивали. И в какой то момент банан плющится от коленок и все штаны у мужчин в этой банановой каше. Переодется естественно не во что. Настроение на 0. 

По поводу Принцессы на горошине. Недавно была свадьба. Молодые очень просили без всякой там "за гранью" (без пошлости) Все идет классно, все веселятся танцуют, смеются. Короче, веселье на все 100. Остается немного времени и один из гостей решил взять провести самый классный конкурс (в его понятии это было так). Начало конкурса было класным, пока они не сели на стулья и не стали определять сколько и чего там лежит. Тут многих залило краской на лице, многие в сердцах начали плеватся что согласились. В конце он сказал :"Победила самая чувствительная попка свадьбы. И это конечно оказалась теща. Так что жених мотай на ус" Вот тут я сразу присела, а гости были в шоке.
В этих случаях я всегда говорю, что если время останется, то обязательно проведу, но в конце свадьбы у меня как всегда не остается времени.
Р,С пока читаю тему, решила написать, а то забуду)))))

----------


## ненька

> БАНАНЫ


А ты сама согласилась бы учавствовать в таком конкурсе, да еще на свадьбе...И если это из категории



> Молодые очень просили без всякой там "за гранью" (без пошлости)


, то, что находится "за гранью"...

----------


## Йожык

> Жесть..... иногда такие гости из зала все портят.... А вот как сними бороться иногда не понимаешь


Я малодушно снимаю с себя ответственность-предупреждаю сначала данного гостя о последствиях,
затем заказчиков о наличии такого гостя.И пусть сами разбираются,если что-я предупреждала  :Smile3:

----------


## иринкин

ненька это была цитата (она видно не получилась). Я привела случай который видела своими глазами, когда гуляла на свадьбе.
* * * * * * * * * * *

Вот теперь все прочитала и делюсь своими небольшими наработками. 
1 игра всем знакома "Угадай кто сказал" (в основном провожу на выпускных для классного руководителя) Участник отворачивается или ему завязывают глаза и он по голосу должен угадать кто сказал фразу "Марья Ивановна мы здесь" Фразу говорят выпускники или другие участники.
2 очень нравится игра "Палочка-выручалочка" (спасибо Нине Коробовой, моей хорошей знакомой и замечательной ведущей). Беру обычную палку (она у меня красиво оформлена) и вызываю несколько участников. Даю палку любому участнику и говорю в кого он должен превратится (певца, гитариста, ковбоя и т д).Задача участников показать под музыку этого героя.
3 "Танцы узорами " (на форуме уже писали про них). Только перед ними я делаю игру "Собири свою команду" Вызываю 2 участника, ставлю 2 стула. Каждый участник должен разместить на своем стуле как можно больше гостей.

----------


## Гном71

> очень нравится игра "Палочка-выручалочка"


Это точно. Игра всегда очень весело проходит!!!!!

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Елена Ильина

огромное спасибо за интересные игры.

Делюсь своими. 

На весёлых свадьбах, где чувствуется, что нужно больше конкурсов, перед сбором на первенца провожу игру "Заплети косу". Тут уже писали про неё, но у меня вариант немного другой. Вызываю Ж и Н и спрашиваю умеют ли они заплетать косички. Затем они набирают себе в команду: Н - 3 девушки, Ж - 3 парня. И заплетают из лент косы. Ж и Н держат верхушку лент и, если необходимо направляют участников. Игроки же плетут косы не выпуская ленты из рук, то есть подлезая под ленты или перешагивая через них. Всего требуется 6 лент по 1,5 метра длиной. Заплетают не до конца, а пару минут. Затем меряем у кого лента ровнее и длиннее.  Награждаем победившую команду. А затем вопрос. А нужно ли вам вообще знать как плести косы. Давайте определим кто будет первенцем у молодых.... И начинается сбор на первенца.

На торжествах, где есть довольно артистичные гости проводила раньше забаву "Подари цветок невесте". Наряжала мужчин в разные образы. И в них они дарили цветок невесте. В последнее время провожу всё это без костюмов и на праздниках, где мало народу, чтобы задействовать всех мужчин.

На всех юбилеях считаю своей выручалкой викторину на знание юбиляра. Заранее заполняем анкету и затем спрашиваю гостей по датам жизненного пути юбиляра. Кто правильно отвечает, получает жетон. После приглашаю всех у кого есть жетоны выйти ко мне и награждаю самого большого знатока жизни именинника. Но это ещё не всё. Сам конкурс такой? По очереди называют по одному прилагательному характеризующему именинника. Кто замешкался выбывает с поощрительным призом. А кто продержится дольше всех, получает главный приз. В финале очень интересные прилагательные можно услышать.

----------


## Инна Шульга

> На торжествах, где есть довольно артистичные гости проводила раньше забаву "Подари цветок невесте". Наряжала мужчин в разные образы. И в них они дарили цветок невесте. В последнее время провожу всё это без костюмов и на праздниках, где мало народу, чтобы задействовать всех мужчин.


 Елена подскажите пожайлуста,  как они их дарят под муз.нарезки или просто со словами?И что за образы?

----------


## galatea681

мне нравится конкурс парами,звучат нарезки пары встают спинами друг к другу, любое количество чем больше тем лучше, музыка стоп и пары меняются, кто последний выбывает и так до конца, всегда весело и шумно проходит.

----------


## Елена Ильина

> Елена подскажите пожайлуста,  как они их дарят под муз.нарезки или просто со словами?И что за образы?


Дарят под музыкальные нарезки подобранные под образ. Сперва выходил мушкетёр (Пора-порадуемся), затем Майкл Джексон, стиляга. Можно добавить и другие образы. Мне трёх хватало.

----------


## Катюньчик

> я делаю игру "Собири свою команду" Вызываю 2 участника, ставлю 2 стула. Каждый участник должен разместить на своем стуле как можно больше гостей.


У стула могут сломаться ножки и могут возникнуть неприятности. У меня так вот и было.

----------


## Kescha

> как они их дарят под муз.нарезки или просто со словами?И что за образы?


я думаю что-то типа такого....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdBNB...eature=related

 шляпки выполнены красиво,правда на головах не
держатся . непродуман этот момент.

----------


## galatea681

мпеня выручает конкурс парами все танцуют повернувшись спинами, музыка стоп меняются парами  последняя выбывает и еще нравится макарена чья пара лучше станцует всегда супер проходит

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

У меня тут появился случайно конкурс-выручалочка для компаний,где любят пиво и конкурсы(я сама конкурсы не люблю,но в некоторых компаниях они необходимы).Теперь на всякий случай всегда беру 5 банок пива.
Конкурс "подглядела" на ютюбе.Автора не знаю.Но основан на уже народном конкурсе со стульями.Когда стульев меньше на один,чем участников.Так и с пивом.На 5 банок минимум 6 участников.Можно и больше.Так как в первом раунде все-равно уйдут лишние.Итак, банки ставим кругом, участники вокруг них танцуют под зажигательную музыку.Как только музыка закончилась,должны схватить по одной банке.Кому не досталось-выбывают.Отнимаем одну банку.Остается их 4 штуки,а участников-5.И так играем до победителя,которому достается сразу 5 банок пива!!!
Главное,предупредите,чтоб участники приседали за банками,а не нагибались,чтоб головами не столкнулись.
Проходит очень весело и приз всегда нравится!))

----------


## Сенова Оксана

> .Автора не знаю.


Автор -Аня Лав лав

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> Автор -Аня Лав лав


Отлично!запишу!Спасибо!

----------


## Елена Ильина

[QUOTE=Kescha;4413474]я думаю что-то типа такого....

Ну вообще-то совершенно не так. У меня дарят именно мужчины, именно в образах ярких, а не только в шляпке, и дарят цветок, ещё и обыгрывая его в своём образе. А тут дефиле в шляпках ради поцелуя невесте.

----------


## olgaring

> Автора не знаю.Но основан на уже народном конкурсе со стульями.


лично мне этот конкурс знаком с 1992 года :Smile3:

----------


## Елизавета II

> конкурс-выручалочка для компаний,где любят пиво и конкурсы


я провожу иногда конкурс "Любители пива" 5 банок пива с разным названием ("Ирбис","Сокол","Медведь" и т.д)Главное,чтоб название можно было показать жестами,мимикой.Каждому участнику показываем пиво.он должен показать название.Если люди отгадали-он забирает пиво.Чем мудрёнее названия-тем веселее

----------

заенька (04.01.2019), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

*Елизавета II*, класс!!!!Записываю!

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Мне очень нравится "Старый мельник", "Козел", "Жатецкий гусь"(по-моему правильно название написала). Жаль только очень быстро проходит...Пара минут и всё. Всегда объединяю с пивной викториной.

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## norrator

> Главное,предупредите,чтоб участники приседали за банками,а не нагибались,чтоб головами не столкнулись.
> Проходит очень весело и приз всегда нравится!))


если приседание- обязательный элемент,то может случиться конфуз)))
* * * * * * * * ** * * * * *

[QUOTE=ведущая Наталья;4414651]Мне очень нравится "Старый мельник", "Козел", "Жатецкий гусь"(по-моему правильно название написала). Жаль только очень быстро проходит...Пара минут и всё.
так ведь всегда можно усложнить,к примеру дайте им Гинесс,Баварию и Амстел)))уверен,процесс прибавит во временном эквиваленте)))

----------


## Славина

> если приседание- обязательный элемент,то может случиться конфуз)))


 :Taunt:  Это точно!

У меня тоже этот конкурс всегда на "ура", только он под пивные нарезки идёт, а в конце говорю, что пиво без водки - деньги на ветер и главный приз - бутылка водки (микстуру от головной боли с утра)) Проигравших в этом конкурсе у меня нет, так как выбывший уходит с баночкой пива, а остальные борются за главный приз))

----------


## макушка

Доброго всем времени суток.Соскучилась за форумом,и считаю своим долгом скорее чем-то поделиться.Провожу конкурс,проходит на ура в любой компании.Реквизит большие детские кубики(из плотного картона,с ярким рисунком,грань не менее 10см.Я использую два набора-18 кубиков.Вызываю 6 пар,раздаю каждому в руки кубик(и м.и ж.)Все начинают рассматривать рисунки и уже без объяснения конкурса,пытаются сложить картинку,а смысл в том что кубик прикладывает ко лбу каждый в паре и становясь лицом друг другу соединяет кубики.Убираем руки и танцуем,под разные отрывки,руками дотраагиваться до кубиков нельзя,танцуем первый отрывок пока,у кого-то не упадут кубики.Если долго не падают,я останавливаю игру и добавляю всм парам еще по одному кубику,и снова танец,призываю не халтурить а танцевать...пара у которлой упали кубики выбывает.остальным снова по кубику,в итоге в финале две пары,а между ними шесть кубиков.(Иногда когда попадаются суперэквилибристы,усложняю задание-танцуем на одной ножке-правой,теперь на левой.идем по кругу)Попробуйте,много азарта.

----------

Аллник (11.09.2016)

----------


## юрик71

> Доброго всем времени суток.Соскучилась за форумом,и считаю своим долгом скорее чем-то поделиться.Провожу конкурс,проходит на ура в любой компании.Реквизит большие детские кубики(из плотного картона,с ярким рисунком,грань не менее 10см.Я использую два набора-18 кубиков.Вызываю 6 пар,раздаю каждому в руки кубик(и м.и ж.)Все начинают рассматривать рисунки и уже без объяснения конкурса,пытаются сложить картинку,а смысл в том что кубик прикладывает ко лбу каждый в паре и становясь лицом друг другу соединяет кубики.Убираем руки и танцуем,под разные отрывки,руками дотраагиваться до кубиков нельзя,танцуем первый отрывок пока,у кого-то не упадут кубики.Если долго не падают,я останавливаю игру и добавляю всм парам еще по одному кубику,и снова танец,призываю не халтурить а танцевать...пара у которлой упали кубики выбывает.остальным снова по кубику,в итоге в финале две пары,а между ними шесть кубиков.(Иногда когда попадаются суперэквилибристы,усложняю задание-танцуем на одной ножке-правой,теперь на левой.идем по кругу)Попробуйте,много азарта.


то же, что и с шариком! 
кэп

----------


## kroschka20

> Подводка такая:Как вы называете своих любимых....и котики.и зайчики,и тигрята (Мужчины получают карточки с названием животного, в образе которого они должны объясниться в любви без слов, а под музыку, используя пластику животного.) МУЖИКИ ТАНЦУЮТ ВОКРУГ СВОИХ ЛЮБИМЫХ БРАЧНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ или объясняются в любви в образе своего животного


Мы проводим похожую игру. Женщины сидят на стульх, мужчины стоят сзади них, просим мужчин выбрать их любимое животное. Когда каждый мужчина определился, говорим им, что сейчас они должны будут (как пологается) стоя на одном колене, признаться своей любимой в любви, только на языке названного ими животного. Включаем музыку. (не знаю название) даём им микрофон в руки и вперёд. 
А если соединить эти две игры. Дать им выбрать животного или раздать карточки, и им нужно будет сначала показать брачные танцы, а когда животное отгадано, то присоединить признания в любви на языке этого животного?

----------

Анна и Сергей Щемелёвы (01.02.2016), лариса львовна (07.03.2017)

----------


## kroschka20

> Одной ногой придерживают листок, а другой ногой рисуют, зажав между 1 и 2  пальцами фломастер или маркер. Плюс к этому весёлую, заводную музыку.Попробуйте сами дома, очень забавно получается.


Можно же просто привязать фломастер к ботинку или приклеить скотчем на крайний случай. Я знаю такую игру, только там участники пишут: КАК КУРИЦА ЛАПОЙ.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

*kroschka20*, спасибо, благодаря твоей "спасибке"  (в кабинете высветилась), я вспомнила эту игру.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...59#post2137159

_сообщение с 2009года_
.
Спасибо Марина, что перечитала все сообщения с самого начала.  
*Мало кто так делает, потому и читаешь повторы конкурсов.*

----------


## kroschka20

вот эта мне тоже понравилась.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Автора не знаю.





> Автор -Аня Лав лав





> лично мне этот конкурс знаком с 1992 года


Опять начинается!!!В 1980 году проводила на Масленицу,ну чтоб погрелись люди :Meeting: А где этот конкурс взяла? не знаю,в то время нэта не было и книги не печатали,по сарафанному радио дошла :Grin:

----------


## Разгуляй

> вот эта мне тоже понравилась.


Спасибо, отличное поздравление. Стала искать музыку - не найти. То очень быстрый темп , то очень медленный. Может, у  кого-то  есть такая музыка, как на видео "Барыня"?

----------


## MarinaPotkina

я уже неоднократно проводила такое групповое поздравление, проходит очень здорово.Концовочку просто доплясываем ...вообщем КЛАСС! 


﻿

----------


## optimistka17

Очередной раз задумалась, что же сейчас для меня относится у разряду Игр- выручалок?
 Наверное Игры- перестраивалки
 А еще любые перетпцовки Стенка на Стенку Типа Битвы поколений...

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Марина! Мне понравился конкурс "Барыня" .Я очень обрадовалась, увидев твою  ссылку на музыку.Но , к сожалению, ссылка не работает...Можно тебя попросить обновить ссылку?Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## prozerpina65

> Очередной раз задумалась, что же сейчас для меня относится у разряду Игр- выручалок?
>  Наверное Игры- перестраивалки
>  А еще любые перетпцовки Стенка на Стенку Типа Битвы поколений...


Ой, и мне тоже они очень нравятся. Главное, народ на них реагирует адекватно и с энтузиазмом. Похоже, актуальность этих развлекалочек не теряется.

Да, чуть не забыла, мне ещё различные застолки нравятся и хлопалки))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мне понравился конкурс "Барыня"


Таня, вот какой вариант Барыни сделали мы. В современной обработке и с разгоном темпа.  :Smile3: 

http://narod.ru/disk/62957901001.c55...0%BF).mp3.html[/SHOWTOGROUPS]

----------

svseva (04.09.2018), Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Спасибо Коля!Я  загостилась на юге....извините за неответ!!!!Если надо, скину и свою, но Колина ХОРОША!!!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Спасибо всем. И тебе, Марина. Просто не посмотрела дальше. Супер- конкурс. А главное- без разбивки по парам. А то с разбивками бывает ой, как сложно- особенно на преобладающем женском коллективе на женских юбилеях. :Yahoo:

----------


## vladiant

> Сообщение от Катенька О.  
> Автора не знаю.
>  Сообщение от Сенова Оксана  
> Автор -Аня Лав лав
>  Сообщение от olgaring  
> лично мне этот конкурс знаком с 1992 года
> Опять начинается!!!В 1980 году проводила на Масленицу,ну чтоб погрелись людиА где этот конкурс взяла? не знаю,в то время нэта не было и книги не печатали,по сарафанному радио дошла


А я такой конкурс видела на детском дне рождения,и вместо пива использовались баночки с кока-колой,и проводил его *итальянский аниматор*.Где он этот конкурс подсмотрел :Meeting:  :Grin:

----------


## любаша 76

> вот какой вариант Барыни сделали мы.


Поздравление такое делала уже несколько раз, спасибо авторам! Ваша Барыня, Николай, очень понравилась, хорошо ложится на слова. Спасибо огромное!

----------


## galatea681

> вот эта мне тоже понравилась.


Мне тоже так понравился этот конкурс я его вчера  раза 3 смотрела теперь попробую на свадьбах проводить. А еще посмотрите конкурс от сергея илларионова, ведущего изз чебоксар, назыввается Снежинки очень прикольный я так смеялась, забейте в ютубе. Не могу я ссылки кидать сюда :Smile3:

----------

Александр Эдуардович (28.04.2018), Аллник (11.09.2016), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## galatea681

> Это точно!
> 
> У меня тоже этот конкурс всегда на "ура", только он под пивные нарезки идёт, а в конце говорю, что пиво без водки - деньги на ветер и главный приз - бутылка водки (микстуру от головной боли с утра)) Проигравших в этом конкурсе у меня нет, так как выбывший уходит с баночкой пива, а остальные борются за главный приз))


а вот про пиво хочу добавить я видела в интернете, большая банка пива наверное 3 литровка и нужно ее сверху взять и удержать, кто выиграл, то и забирает смешно было, трудно это сделать, но у одного получилось. :Pivo:

----------


## kroschka20

> посмотрите конкурс от сергея илларионова, ведущего изз чебоксар, назыввается Снежинки очень прикольный я так смеялась, забейте в ютубе. Не могу я ссылки кидать сюда

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> А еще посмотрите конкурс от сергея илларионова, ведущего изз чебоксар, назыввается Снежинки очень прикольный я так смеялась, забейте в ютубе. Не могу я ссылки кидать сюда


посмотрела.Парень молодец.300 слов в минуту :Grin:

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо огромное за ссылку..бросаю в свою копилку ...как раз для НГ,НО...
согласна с *Катенька О* успех меропритияи обеспил сам ведущий-его коментарии и сделали его веселём и ржачным для готсей......

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> А еще посмотрите конкурс от сергея илларионова,


Посмотрела. У каждого своё мнение. Надеюсь, не выльется это в разборки.  :Grin:  Но мне не понравилось. Мужики идиотами выглядят и не каждому уютно. Обратили внимание, как в конце некоторые руками машут - ерунда, и уходят. Идея привлечения большого количества гостей сама по себе не нова. Но образ снежинок и некоторые комментарии ведущего какие-то унижающие. ИМХО.

----------

dafna7526 (01.12.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> посмотрите конкурс от сергея илларионова, ведущего изз чебоксар, назыввается Снежинки


Интересный конкурс - манок.  :Yes4:  Ведущий - молодец. Ориентируется на ходу и умело вставляет домашние заготовки.  :Ok:  Но, в этом, как раз, и кроются подводные камни - если ведущий слабоват и не вытянет конферансом этот номер, он может пройти обыденно - серо.  :Meeting:  Так что, если вы чувствуете силы для проведения этого номера - в бой!  :Mr47 04:

----------


## elen-ka20

*VETER NAMERENJA* , ну собственно коменты зависят исключительно от манеры общения ведущего.Ведь это же чистая импровизация ,поэтому совершенно по разному будет он идти с подачи разных ведущих.
По поводу движений-моё ИМХО чем проще тем лучше.Я делала какое-то время танцевальный флэмоб под "Nossa Nossa" ...движения простые,но как оказалось далеко не для всех..А с учётом того,что на столе стоит не только напиток "Буратино", а гораздо крепче, так и во  все для многих движения-тарабарщина...Отказалась от этого,,разве что на молодёжной вечеринке практикую.Сделала анимационный танец-простые движения и о чудо!!танцуют все!!! даже бабушки и дети
А мужчинки (уж простите мальчики,) всегда в такого рода мероприятиях выглядят не много глуповато,но ни чего страшного в этом не вижу...Они тоже имеют право на минуту славы..Обратите внимание-ни кто не покинул поле боя..Все как один на месте и в теме...
p.s. дорогого  стОит идея.А вот если всё пытать слизать-это точно получится глупо и не убедительно ИМХО

----------


## abramka

Я конечно Америку не открою и идея не моя, но ка игра -выручалка меня всегда спасает вот какая: берем любую коробочку, можно заранее украсить, а можно и что под рукой приспособить, на последнем юбилее- это был футляр от баяна, туда кладем какой -нить приз и дальше под легкую музычку люди передают друг другу, а мы читаемПЕРЕДАЙ другому инайди звезду корпоратива

Давайте сейчас мы попробуем вместе
Звезду отыскать но нету что на небе
Не ту что на елке иль в телеэкране
Найдем ее здесь в нашей компании

Итак я вручаю вот этот предмет
 Тому кто похож на модель на обложке
Но вы не теряйтесь а сразу несите
Предмет человеку одетом в горошки
(А если такого найти не смогли 
Найдите хотя бы на ком есть круги)

Отлично! берите и срочно несите 
Тому кто для всех виден издалека
Конечно его отыскать очень роста
Он очень ну очень высокого роста

Ну что ж дорогой местный наш Гулливер
Найдите того кто здесь маленький самый
Только не в возрасте этот размер
Найдите почти как Дюймовочка даму

Возьмите предмет не смотря на часы
Несите тому у кого есть усы

А вы поищите того кто смеется
 И смех его громче других раздается

Возьмите и сразу отдайте пакет
Кто тихо и скромно сидит в уголке

А вам уж конечно бежать неохота 
отдайте соседу пускай поработает

прошу осмотревшись отдать сей предмет
тому, кто уж очень солидно одет

а вас попрошу найти средь гостей
чьи кудри как будто из-под бигудей

Теперь вам задание быстро найти 
Того кто всех ярче сегодня блестит
Быть может блестит ан нем много металла
Быть может он блещет умом среди зала
А может  на нем на свое удивленье
Вы разглядите свое отраженье
Отдайте ему сей предмет без печали
Ну что ж наконец мы нашли что искали
Разрешите представить вам господа
А вот и унас появилась звезда!
Потом это чел достает приз ну и если надо тост говорит

----------

ityana (26.09.2016)

----------


## Kiska2009

На форуме ВКМ Талуся поделилась очень интересной игрой!!!Огромнейшее ей за это СПАСИБО!!!!А вот и сама игра: 

Хочу поделится одной интересной танцевальной штучкой, автора не знаю, но ему огромное спасибо, всегда идет на "Ура"..Использую как на свадьбах, так и на юбилеях. Ставлю муз.трек. Гостей ставлю полукругом, не важно сколько человек, гости повторяют движения которые звучат в песне, я их заранее показываю..
Есть одна фишка в этом треке, в некоторых местах идет повторение ( как пластинку заело), и здесь начинается смех!!!...Нужно быть внимательным..Движения можно придумать любые на первые две строчки, например "Где-то на белом свете", у меня группа людей красиво широко разводит руками...

"Там где всегда мороз"...Народ трет себя по плечикам .

" Трутся спиной медведи о земную ось"...Здесь понятно ось мужчина и две девушки ..трутся, можно наоборот.
"Мимо плывут столетия", движения ручками, как в востоке, ладошка вверху другая сзади и идем в сторону..
"Спять подо льдом моря", здесь понятно, спим ....
" идет повтор"

" Вертится земля", кружимся.

Участников от 1 до 10 под каждую строчку...Очень весело проходит, внимательно с повторами..

-а вот и сама озвучка с повторами!!!  http://rghost.ru/8vn5GRvYd

----------

Irinalbs (21.02.2016), Itati_s (26.01.2017), ityana (26.09.2016), ocsin (17.05.2016), Антонина Муравьева (29.01.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (12.02.2017)

----------


## annuschka

> Хочу поделится одной интересной танцевальной штучкой





> а вот и сама озвучка с повторами!!!


Попробывала сейчас сама поплясать :040: Здорово получается!

----------


## Курица

> Хочу поделится одной интересной танцевальной штучкой, автора не знаю, но ему огромное спасибо, всегда идет на "Ура"..





> Движения можно придумать любые на первые две строчки, например "Где-то на белом свете"


автор-наша форумчанка Светлана(ник *Сильва*) :Aga:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

*Курица*, 

Таня, я в очередной раз в ауте! Но как ты можешь всё запомнить??????   :Vah:  У тебя не голова, как говорили раньше, а дом советов! 
Бурные аплодисменты нашей Курочке любимой!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oga

> Таня, я в очередной раз в ауте! Но как ты можешь всё запомнить??????   У тебя не голова, как говорили раньше, а дом советов! 
> Бурные аплодисменты нашей Курочке любимой



Танюше

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> Попробывала сейчас сама поплясатьЗдорово получается!


И я сейчас решила попробовать. На меня смотрели мои домашние и гоготали! :Taunt: 
СПАСИБО ЗА ТАКОЙ ПОЗИТИВ!

----------


## viktorialenok

Для меня игры-выручалки это Угадай мелодию и музыкальная шапочка, микрофон, сердце и т.д. всё зависит от фантазии. Кому нужны файлы, описание игры, вышлю.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

Угадай мелодия - это вообще универсальная вещь. Правда сейчас практикую ее , как командный между столами. Один стол если угадал, характерный для них звук (например мяу мяу) хором. Очень весело, и выручает в любой компании

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Для меня игры-выручалки это Угадай мелодию





> Угадай мелодия - это вообще универсальная вещь.


Всем привет!  :Smile3:  Я уже скидывал в теме Новый год 3 ссылку на Угадай мелодию зима, но я смотрю, что и здесь обсуждается тема угадаек, которые пользуются неизменным спросом. Кому нужно - заходите! Пост № 654. Перед зимней угадайкой выложена осенняя. Выложена также Угадай мелодию из мультфильмов - пост № 32. Кроме того, в нашей теме можно найти еще массу интересного! :Laie 13: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136631&page=44

----------

ЕленаФл (26.12.2017)

----------


## wes_natochka

Принцесса на горошине.
Подводка такая: Вызываю (под разным соусом) присутствующих дам. Необязательно всех, но многие сами потом подтягиваются - азарт! Спрашиваю - любили ли вы в детстве сказки (любите ли теперь?), кем мечтали в детстве быть? Отвечают принцессой. А какая самая известная сказка про принцессу? Правильно, принцесса на горошине! А как в этой сказке определяли - настоящая ли прнцесса? Правильно, укладывали спать на горошину и т.д. Объясняю, что в стране нынче на горох неурожай был, поэтому у нас сегодня не принцесса на горошине, а принцесса на картошине! На стул кладется несколько картофелин, сверху (дабы не пачкать наряды дам) кладу газету (красивую салфеточку и т.п.), предлагаю дамам присесть сверху и угадать - сколько картофелин. Ну и все... дама отворачивается, я меняю число картошек, садится... Я по одной сажу. Ставлю спиной к стулу, убираю лишние картофелины, либо добавляю к лежащим. Не знаю, умудряюсь как-то одной рукой все это проделывать - в другой - то ведь микрофон! Урра! Настоящая принцесса! Или еще только учится...
Конечно, игрушка старенькая, но еще ни разу не подвела! Проходит бодренько, весело, с комментариями. А самое главное - и с изюминкой, но и не пошло (не люблю). Даже самые чопорные тетеньки усаживаются, прикалываются - не сгонишь. На приз можно прынцессину корону.
Здесь читала про чупа чупсы, но мне не нравится, на картошке лучше всего! Попробуйте сами! Еще ни одна дама не отказалась, наоборот, сами добавляются в процессе игры. Конечно, важны комментарии, я стараюсь не допускать пошлости - принцессы же! В последний раз проводила юбилей у о-о-чень чопорной компании, сомневалась - проводить или нет? Рискнула, откомментировала, и в конце вечера получила благодарность именно за этот конкурс, сказали, что мило и смешно.

----------


## wes_natochka

мне еще очень нравится такая развлекалочка: "откровенные вопросы". Ставим стульчики, усаживаем всех подряд - ну кого предварительно чем-нибудь заманили - и объясняю, что сейчас им предстоит ответить откровенно на несколько моих вопросов. Кто отвечает на вопрос утвердительно, тот пересаживается на стульчик по часовой стрелке. Ну а если отрицательно - остается на месте. Таким образом, при первых же вопросах кто-нибудь оказывается у соседа (соседки) на коленочках. Вопросики задаю каверзные, что бы помучиться пришлось - пересесть не пересесть! например: кто скрывает от семьи свои левые заработки, кто хотел бы получить повышения зарплаты (продвинуться по службе) - на корпоративчиках, есстеств., на ком сегодня надето красивое нижнее белье и т.д. Народ впадает в смущенные секундные раздумья, ситуации получаются комичные, но тут главное - откомментировать соответствующе! Я когда первый раз этот конкурс прочитала - он мне не глянулся, думала будет либо пошло, либо неинтрересно. Потом рискнула - и не пожалела! Забавно! Еще ни разу игрушка не подвела! Тааакие лица! Таааакие метание - то ли туда, то ли остаться..! Нравится и молодежи и постарше, и подготовки - ноль! Разве что вопросы подкорректировать, подновить. Но я в этот конкурс внесла свою концовочку - в первоначальном варианте было так: кто первый вернется на свое место, тот и выиграл, мне это показалось скучновато, потому как можно не совсем задумываться об ответах - лишь бы пересесть и до своего места вернуться. Я просто последним задаю вопрос: на свадьбах - кто готов в случае необходимости помочь молодым деньгами (все пересаживаются, а я тут и предлагаю это продемонстрировать), а в остальных случаях - кто сегодня планирует уйти отсюда трезвым (кто пересел - О, среди нас шпионы! Срочно им налить!) Ну вот как-то так...

Поскольку попросили примерные вопросы - вот мои на юбилей:
1 Кто знает что мы сегодня празднуем?
2  Кто сегодня не обедал в целях подготовки к праздничному ужину?
3  Кто завтра обязательно опохмелится?
4  Кто хотел бы разбогатеть?
5 Кто считает, что Нина – самая красивая женщина на свете?
6  Кто сегодня рассчитывает на романтическое продолжение вечера?
7  Кто всегда своевременно платит налоги?
8  Кто имеет «заначку» от супруга?
9  Кто никогда не опаздывает?
10 Кто перед неожиданным визитом гостей рассовывает разбросанные вещи по углам?
11  Кто к сегодняшнему вечеру специально купил или сшил наряд?
12  Кто ненавидит общественные туалеты?
13  Кто сегодня пришел на юбилей с подарком?
14 Кто планирует уйти с этим же подарком?
15  На ком сегодня надето красивое нижнее белье?
16  Кому по ночам снятся эротические сны?
17   Кто уверен, что будет ночевать сегодня дома?
18 Кто способен «принять на грудь» 10 бутылок пива?
19  Кто планирует уйти отсюда трезвым?

----------

Александр Эдуардович (28.04.2018), Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Разгуляй

> Объясняю, что в стране нынче на горох неурожай был, поэтому у нас сегодня не принцесса на горошине, а принцесса на картошине!


Раньше грецкие орехи в мешочках считали.

----------


## Ганина Галина

Всем громадное СПАСИБО за такое количество замечательных конкурсов!!! У меня копилка уже по швам трещит! Вторую ночь на этой теме вишу! 
Вот поблагодарила и поняла, что просто и предложить-то ничего взамен не могу! У меня это всё те же: "Волшебная шляпа", "Угадай мелодию" и конкурсы, которые я уже описывала в других темах: "Танцевальный паровоз", "Открывай-ка, наливай-ка". Выручалочками, обычно становятся хорошо обкатанные ведущим популярные среди участников мероприятий конкурсы. На 100% уверена, что те, кто прочитал эту тему на десяток "палочек-выручалочек" увеличили свой реквизит!  :Ok:

----------


## Надежда28

Друзья, подскажите, кто нибудь проводил конкурс художники.или что то подобное. Нарисовать юбиляршу. Выбираются пары (М и Ж) на женщину одевается ватман , а мужчина берет фломастер в рот и рисует. Вот такая идейка. Подскажите как у вас или как подвести к юбилею. Спасибо nad-legkova@yandex.ru

----------


## wes_natochka

> Друзья, подскажите, кто нибудь проводил конкурс художники.или что то подобное. Нарисовать юбиляршу. Выбираются пары (М и Ж) на женщину одевается ватман , а мужчина берет фломастер в рот и рисует. Вот такая идейка. Подскажите как у вас или как подвести к юбилею. Спасибо nad-legkova@yandex.ru


Я "художничаю" так: две-три дамы, в руки даю по листу А3, маркер. Подводка: каждый день мы "рисуем" себе макияжик на лице, так что после стольких лет этот процесс дошел практически до автоматизма, некоторые даже за рулем автомобиля умудряются краситься, так что сейчас проверим - у кого рука "набита" лучше. Ну или что-то в этом роде говорю, по ситуации, в зависимости от предыдущих конкурсов. Дамы берут листочек, располагают его перед лицом, и "как бы на себе" рисуют "макияж". Такие шедевры получаются!

----------

www наталья (20.01.2018)

----------


## Надежда28

Спасибо огромно!!!!!!!!! Очень полезная информация))))))))))))0

----------


## wes_natochka

Провожу еще такую игрушку - Рыбалка называется. У меня две палочки - "удочки", к ним привязана веревка - метров 8-10. на середине веревки подвешиваю пакетик вяленой рыбки. Вызываются два мужчины- рыбака, предлагаю поймать рыбку, наматывая "леску" на удочку. Проходит очень быстро, но весело. Музычку включаем - Золотая рыбка Ваенги, припев. Тот, кто первый добрался до рыбки, получает ее в качестве приза (это понятно), а проигравшему - поощрительный приз - пивко! ибо что за рыбалка без пива! Все довольны!

----------

Елена М (15.11.2016), Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Нефтяная королева

"2 команды...взрослые(родители,учителя)... и дети(выпускники). Подбегают к стульям,на которых лежат листы и оставляют свою подпись... Кто быстрее!!! А потом переворачиваю листы и читаю "Мы,команда взрослых и весёлых,обязуемся громко крикнуть выпускникам "ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ"!...и станцевать "Танец маленьких утят"...
А другой команде- крикнуть "СПАСИБО".. и станцевать "Танец маленьких лебедей"... Хохот стоит...и выполняют всегда с удовольствием...
А подводка примерно такая..."Сейчас мы с вами будем выяснять,кто первым появился: курица или яйцо..."


Провожу аналогичный конкурс на свадьбах. Только на одном листе пишем "Посидим с детьми", а на другом "Займем денег". Задача команд - кто быстрее и разборчивее поставит свою подпись на обратной стороне. Листы либо креплю на стене, либо их просто держат свидетели надписью к себе, главное, чтобы были из ватмана, тогда на просвет текст не видно :) В конце показываю жениху и невесте фамилии и имена тех гостей, кто под обещаниями подписался, а сами листы - молодым на хранение!
* * * * * * * * * * * * * **

Не осилила всю тему, поэтому не знаю, может эти игры кто уже и писал...Но все же поделюсь. Тем более, что взяла себе на заметку немало игровушек, спасибо всем большое! :)

КОЛЬЦЕБРОС
Нужны пять пластмассовых колец из детского кольцеброса, и бутылки с напитками. Я беру лимонад, шампанское, водку и коньяк. На первой линии ставим лимонад, далее - шампанское, еще дальше - водку, дальше всех - коньяк. Задача - набросить кольцо на горлышко бутылки. У каждого игрока пять попыток. Кому удалось - тот забирает напиток.

ИСПОРЧЕННЫЙ ФАКС
Две команды выстраиваются друг за другом в затылок. Последнему участнику показываем лист бумаги с простым схематичным рисунком (это может быть домик, елочка, машинка, или логотип фирмы, например). Задача - передать этот "факс" по цепочке первому участнику. Для этого последний берет чистый лист бумаги, прикладывает его к спине впередистоящего и толстым маркером рисует то, что ему показали. Предпоследний игрок по ощущениям пытается понять, что именно нужно изобразить, и передает изображение следующему...и так далее! На выходе получаются очень интересные и забавные варианты! :)

ТАНЦЫ ИЗ КИНО
Готовим нарезку с танцами из популярных  кинофильмов - например, Вальс из "Мой ласковый и нежный зверь", Твист из "Кавказской пленницы", Цыганочка из "Табор уходит в небо" и так далее, танцев в кино много. Играют пары - мужчина и женщина. Задача - сначала угадать кино, затем исполнить танец.




> Есть вариант необычного букета....Звучит "вальс цветов",собираем букет из гостей.Кто на какой цветок из гостей похож...-среди дам здесь есть милашка.цветок очаровательный-РОМАШКА(муз.подложка,выход и т.д.),таким образом собирают 7 цветов(мужских и женских!)А затем-игровой момент для гостей-цветов,он же-подарок виновникам торжества...Заинтересовало?Отвечу подробнее.
> ......Это предложение в дополнение к букету Елены Огонек(надо было отправить с цитированием....,не туда кликнула,одним словом,новичок!)


Провожу похожую игру, называется "Собери букет". Манком приглашаются 3-4 мужчин. Далее говорим о том, что дамы на нашем празднике прекрасны, как цветы. Поэтому мужчинам на скорость предлагается собрать букеты. Одному- букет из красных цветов (дамы в красном и его оттенках). другому - из синих (дамы в синем и его оттенках), третьему из белых....и так далее, цвета зависят от того, в одежде какого цвета женщины на празднике. Когда букеты собраны, нужно взять из в руки - мужчины пытаются обнять все свои "цветочки" сразу, получается забавно. Затем звучит танцевальная музыка, все букеты в танце рассыпаются по залу. С окончанием музыки нужно быстро собрать свой "букет" обратно.

----------

ocsin (17.05.2016), www наталья (20.01.2018), девчушка-веселушка (07.12.2018), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Таня Л

Меня выручают песни-перевертыши. Хоть он ближе к музыкальному конкурсу, все-таки это выручалка. Когда все натанцевались, наелись, напились, наговорились, и ждут от тебя, как от ведущей чего-то, так как расходится ещё не хотят, так просто "перевести дух" и с новыми силами... (есть же такие компании), выручают "перевертыши". В архиве закачано 20 треков (не обязательно включать все, по ситуации), начинается со второго: четные - перевертыши, нечетные - нормальное исполнение. Например: трек 2 - "Миллион алых роз" задом-наперед, а трек 3 - "Миллион алых роз" в нормальном исполнении. А как преподнести и обыграть - всё в ваших руках, творите и фантазируйте :Grin: 
http://files.mail.ru/BB1MVU

Чуть не забыла, список того, что закачано: (такого списка даже у меня нет, по памяти работаю :Grin: ). Кстати, когда отгадывают, сами без подсказки, в момент нормального звучания песни, с удовольствием её исполняют. Проверено не на одной компании.
2-3  «Миллион алых роз»
4-5  «Яблоки  на  снегу»
6-7  «Учкудук»
8-9  «Чудная  долина»
10-11  «Комарово»
12-13  «Мы  желаем  счастья  вам»
14-15  «Зеленоглазое  такси»
16-17   «Трава  у  дома»
18-19  «Музыка  нас  связала»
20-21  «Морячка»

----------

Инна555555 (16.07.2016)

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

я в этом году провела подобный конкурс на новый год,было команда мальчиков и девочек.Где девочки расписывались было признание в любви  мальчишка и девченки им обещали станцевать танец маленьких лебедей.А мальчишки обещали станцевать кан-кан,и когда они готовились одевали юбки,то девочки кричали чтоб штаны они снимали.Вообщем было весело.Спасибо за такой конкурс,его можно обыграть по разному,и для любого праздника.

----------


## Юльяна

> Спасибо за такой конкурс,его можно обыграть по разному,и для любого праздника.


Действительно, конкурс, как говорится, на все случаи жизни. Выручал не раз.

----------


## Жихарка

Читала тему и думала, какой же у меня конкурс выручалка, много их! Но вот конкурс который не требует никакой подготовки.  Я его называю "Поздравление". Вызываете 5 или больше человек, всё зависит от компании. Ведущий бла бла бла, по какому поводу собрались и т.д.  А сейчас мы с вами будем говорить поздравление( юбиляру, молодым, корпаратив), но говорит каждый участник по 1 слову!( говорит один за другим)
 Например:1 - мы, 2 - поздравляем,3 - Таню (молодых, фирму) 4  - С днём 5 - каким днем. и опять 1 и т.д.
 Не повторятся, не называть междаметий, и поздравление должно иметь смысл. Кто задумывается более чем на 3 сек. выбывает! Один  - победитель. Попадаются конечно индивиды которые ооочень много говорят! Тогда говорю что  участники у нас уникальные и призы всем! А за прозвучавшее поздравление поднимаем тост!

----------

Александр Эдуардович (27.04.2018), Аллник (11.09.2016), Елена М (15.11.2016), Семицвет (21.01.2016)

----------


## КовалеваСВ

> Меня выручают песни-перевертыши.


Здорово!))) Замечательная придумка! А можно узнать, с помощью какой программы это сделано?

----------


## Лена Видьманова

> Лена пишут ОШИБКА.Может можно загрузить куда то в другое место???Пожалуйста!!!


Закачала в другое место, что-то Майл.ру, стал не очень удобен.

Ссылка здесь:  http://yadi.sk/d/HXHMctQg2MUaG

А это мультвикторина, к которой дана ссылка, а то уже никто и не поймет, о чем речь.
Раз корова, два корова
Викторина по мультфильмам.

Столько мультфильмов мы видели с вами,
Но хочется, чтоб убедились вы сами,
Что режиссеры, бесспорно, готовы
Порассуждать о быках иль коровах.
Много их снято, не два и не три,
А их названия вспомните вы?
Первый отрывок. Будьте внимательны!
Видели мультфильм  обязательно.

«Пластилиновая ворона»

Отрывок второй прозвучит в тот же миг.
Все знают ответ: и дитя, и старик.

«Как старик корову продавал»

Мультфильм вспоминаем, его называем
И третий сюжет все вместе узнаем.

«Трое из Простоквашино»

Для верного ответа не нужно подсказки,
Известная это и умная сказка.

«Смоляной бычок»

Скорее узнайте пятый сюжет,
И пусть прозвучит тотчас же ответ.

«Возвращение блудного попугая»

Узнать еще мультфильм готовы?
Пусть прозвучит отрывок снова.

«Козленок, который считал до десяти»

Отрывок очень даже небольшой,
Но всеми любим мультфильма герой.

«Маугли»

Историю эту все мы смотрели.
Но так не бывает на самом-то деле.

«В стране невыученных уроков»

А этот мультфильм идет целый час.
Название кто же нам скажет из вас?

«Тайна третьей планеты»

Надеюсь, что слушать совсем не устали
И этот мультфильм, конечно, узнали.

«Буренка из Масленкино»

Последний вопрос простой, это точно,
И в нашей игре поставит он точку.

«Волк и теленок»

----------

Irinalbs (21.02.2016), ityana (26.09.2016), nataljabondarenko+++ (10.10.2019), заенька (04.01.2019), наталья севрюкова (10.01.2019)

----------


## кап

> 100% веселья


Спасибо большое! Очень понравилось!!

----------


## Жихарка

вот ещё пара выручалочек.
Эту застолку провожу  обычно в конце торжества, когда такой момент и потанцевали,  и хочется предохнуть, и играть уже неохота.  Говорю,. что сегодня в честь виновника(ов) торжества прозвучало много добрых, хороших и т.д. слов, а сейчас давайте все вместе  пожелаем самого самого , но каждый может выразить  только в одном слове - не беда если будут повторы, ведь если хорошее то можно и повторится. 
Начинаю произвольно  к кому ближе стою и по кругу( конечно если количество гостей не превышае примерно 30 человек) и заканчиваю самим виновником торжества, а что он(они) сам себе пожелает! (Да бывает что гости выражают не одним словом -ничего страшного)
За всё прозвучавшее поднимаем бокалы.
И ещё один конкурс. Надо прищепки (по количеству букв, или чуть больше на всякий сучай) непосредственно буквы - вырезанные из цветного  картона(вырезаю произвольно от руки)и две верёвки или ленты метра по 3. 
Приглашаю две команды по 4 человека и говорю что сейчас мы будем писать гирлянду- поздравление. Вот верёвка к ней прищепками надо  с лева на право( что можно было прочитать ) прикрепить буквы что получилась фраза " С днём рождения" или "Желаем счастья" вообщем любая, какую заготовите. Кто быстрее тот выигрывает.
И ещё застолка на жетонах пишу цифры от 1 до 9, (можно ещё и 0, но я не делаю, хотя все зависит от даты) раскладываю на разносе. 
Говорю что праздник это день поздравлений. хорошего настроения, подарков и конечно сюрпризов!  И предлагаю разобрать жетоны кто желает.  Когда все жетоны разобрали предлагаю вспомнить по какому поводу мы все собрались - отвечают! А потом прошу назвать точную дату события! Например 20. 03. 1976! А сейчас посмотрите на наших счастливчиков!Апладисменты! Им призы, за смелость и то что правильно выбрали! 
Как то так!

----------

ocsin (17.05.2016), Аллник (11.09.2016), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Ира38

Девочки, а я люблю танцевальные конкурсы, особенно стульчики - это же игра детства , только на стульчики ложу шпильки с цветочком,  музыка остановилась нужно  мужчине взять со стульчика шпильку . сесть на стул , а на колени посадить даму и приколоть в волосы ей шпильку с цветком, всегда проходит супер ,только бывает . что женщины в азарте сами первыми садятся на стул , а на колени садят мужчин ( смотря какая компания).
Но главное ведь хорошее настроение !

----------


## patris

> Девочки, а я люблю танцевальные конкурсы, особенно стульчики - это же игра детства , только на стульчики ложу шпильки с цветочком,  музыка остановилась нужно  мужчине взять со стульчика шпильку . сесть на стул , а на колени посадить даму и приколоть в волосы ей шпильку с цветком, всегда проходит супер ,только бывает . что женщины в азарте сами первыми садятся на стул , а на колени садят мужчин ( смотря какая компания).
> Но главное ведь хорошее настроение !


Извините, если обижу: а если мужчины, тем более, подвипившие, так воткнут эти шпильки в голову, что "мама, не гроюй"???? опасно..... да и шпильки на стул нужно "КЛАСТЬ" и не "ЛОЖИТЬ". ведь ВЫ НЕСЕТЕ КУЛЬТУРУ В МАССЫ!!! Еще раз- извините!

----------


## Ира38

> Извините, если обижу: а если мужчины, тем более, подвипившие, так воткнут эти шпильки в голову, что "мама, не гроюй"???? опасно..... да и шпильки на стул нужно "КЛАСТЬ" и не "ЛОЖИТЬ". ведь ВЫ НЕСЕТЕ КУЛЬТУРУ В МАССЫ!!! Еще раз- извините!


1) я украинка ,за "ложат" извините,просто с укр. языка быстро переводила, но ошиблась, пусть это будет моя самая большая неудача в жизни! 
 2)А мы на то и ведущие, чтобы смотреть кого брать  в игру, у меня проколов с этой игрой нет! А вам решать проводить или нет. 
Поэтому всем хочу пожелать только успехов и творческих идей!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## djpaolo

> Извините, если обижу: а если мужчины, тем более, подвипившие, так воткнут эти шпильки в голову, что "мама, не гроюй"???? опасно..... да и шпильки на стул нужно "КЛАСТЬ" и не "ЛОЖИТЬ". ведь ВЫ НЕСЕТЕ КУЛЬТУРУ В МАССЫ!!! Еще раз- извините!


Полностью Вас поддерживаю, но ... Сударыня, соблаговолите зайти на сайт Института Русского языка и Департаментов по образованию. Эти чинуши удумали, что "Ложат", "ЗвОнят" применимо в соотвествии с современными языковыми условиями. Жуть!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Сударыня, соблаговолите зайти на сайт Института Русского языка и Департаментов по образованию.


Павел Владимирович, вам же сказали что УКРАИНКА! А у них можно так говорить. Напомню, что мы интернациональный форум. И будьте добры впредь, думать о чем вы говорите!

----------


## patris

Господа!!! что-то мы от темы отвлеклись.... давайте по делу. ОЧ-ч-ч-ень редко, но приходиться использовать  для "сидячей" компании. по гостям из рук в руки передаем коробку с каким-нибудь подарком, переодически останавливая музыку. Но коробка не одна, в ней по принципу "матрешки" у меня  4-5 коробочек меньшего размера. так вот, подарок получает тот "счастливчик", кому достанется самая последняя коробочка.

----------


## тютюня

на второй день мы проводим игру, 1 этап команда тещи и свекрови равное количество 2 этап передаем спичку с кольцом без рук туда -обратно 3 этап прищепки- нужно Жзажав между колен донести до блюдца и попасть в стакан опять же без рук, а М зажимая ягодица тоже самое 4 этап выдаю командам по шапке буденовке, на одинаковом расстоянии насосы лежат на стульях и нужно каждой команде лопнуть свой шарик надувая его пятой точкой.ну и все!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юлия34

> на второй день мы проводим игру, 1 этап команда тещи и свекрови равное количество 2 этап передаем спичку с кольцом без рук туда -обратно 3 этап прищепки- нужно Жзажав между колен донести до блюдца и попасть в стакан опять же без рук, а М зажимая ягодица тоже самое 4 этап выдаю командам по шапке буденовке, на одинаковом расстоянии насосы лежат на стульях и нужно каждой команде лопнуть свой шарик надувая его пятой точкой.ну и все!!!!!!!!


И правда проводите подобное??? Караул просто!!!!

----------


## Наташкин

> а М зажимая ягодица тоже самое


О, ужас. :030:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> а М зажимая ягодица тоже


ничего, ничего.... у нас многие "тама*ды" до сих пор просят молодоженов купить картошку, яйца, зубочистки.... и т.д.

----------


## тютюня

вместо того чтобы других обсуждать предложили бы свою альтернативу. не зря же это форум. такие как мы спрашивают совета у тех кто более опытен в этих вопросах а рожицы все могут выставлять.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> вместо того чтобы других обсуждать предложили бы свою альтернативу.


Тютюня! ты уж не обижайся... просто все высказали свое мнение. другие игры? на форуме их масса... а если твоей компании подходит то, что проводишь ты, народу нравится, просят повторить... так это дело каждого. удачи тебе!

----------


## Курица

> предложили бы свою альтернативу


*тютюня*, а можно-чужую? :Grin: 
Меня тут вчера в личку на автомобильную тематику попросили игры, я открыла свои загашники, и...Вот и с тобой делюсь. 
ЭТО Игры-выручалки? Да!Массовые, со смыслом. но...без использования пятой точки :Grin: .


Мама Чёли,если не ошибаюсь, например:
*Игра «Авторалли»*
Женщины 3 человека и по одному инструктору.
Ездить умеете?.. а на авто?..  неважно, умеете или нет вас ждёт авторалли.

«шумахерша», «лихачка», «победа»-таблички
На каких машинах поедем?.. отлично! 
Садитесь в авто! Сели. 
Захлопните дверь. Как она у вас бесшумно закрывается!!! Ещё раз… хорошо.
Заводите… инструкторы показывают….отлично. завели. 
 А где звук?.. да не женщины гудят, а инструкторы!
Загудели!!! Сильнее!!!
У шумахерши глушитель отпал! Победа славно работает! (вопрос инструктору) Каким бензином заправлялись?
Дамы, выжимаем сцепление! Которой ногой?...(левой) инструкторы, помогайте!
Включаем скорость!..  Скорость справа!..
Нажимаем на газ!...где газ???
Поехали!!!(песня) 2 скорость, 3, 4, 5, 6. куда 6 включаете? Взлетим же!!!
Да и нет такой, вы где её нашли???
Машины гудят ,громко гудят!...
Внимание, перекрёсток, красный свет! (песня прекращается)
Тормоз! Ищите тормоз! Всё красный погас, жёлтый, зелёный.
Куда поехали??? С пятой скорости?..Правильно, машина ведь не ваша!!!
(песня)
Быстро едем, дорога в кочках! Ох ,как трясёт ,как трясёт!!!!
Дорогу переходит бабушка, а где бабушка??? (на гостя одеваем платок)
А где сигнал?...»бип-бип» громче, ещё громче!!!
Зря старались ,она всё равно не слышит!бабушка идёт!!!
Куда ж ты бегом то??? Ну и что что задавят ,пожила уже!...
Бабка старенькая ,еле шлёпает…почти ползком….прошла, поехали!..
Куда поехали?.Она обратно пошла ,делать на пенсии нечего, вот и ходит!!!
Едем дальше!!! А вот и ГИБДД!!! Остановились…Платим штраф!!!
Денег нет?... Согласен на поцелуй! (первой приз)

или Наташи Макнаты (принцип Яна Арлазорова:"Слышь, мужик, погуди?Мотором будешь!")
_Автомобиль дарим_
Всем вместе сделать автомобиль из себя любимых и прокатить именинника.

Сначала идут фары - 2 чел, 
Бампер передний - 1 чел (всегда вырывается женщина пышногрудая)
Затем копот - 1 чел,
Мотор - 1 чел,
Клаксон - 1 чел,
Дворники - 2 чел, 
Передние двери - 2 чел по бокам,
Переднее сидение- 2 чел,
Заднее сидение - 2 чел,
Задние двери - 2 чел,
Багажник - 1 чел,
Задний бампер - 1 чел.

Именинник открывает переднюю дверь, садиться на переднее сидение, заводит мотор, проверяет свет, дворники, клаксон, закрывает дверь. Поехали!
1-2 круга по залу всегда делают. Потом переходим к танц.блоку.

*
ИГРА "СТАРЫЙ АВТОМОБИЛЬ"* 
от Алевтиночки

6-8 человек , которые подходят вместе со стулом. Все стулья становятся в два ряда и участники садятся на них друг за другом в две шеренги.
Ведущий говорит : 

представьте, что вы едете в старом – старом автомобиле, у которого нет дна и крыши, и который заносит на каждом повороте. Играющие должны повторять за ведущим все движения.

Если ведущий говорит:
- поворот налево – играющие должны наклониться влево и крикнуть – ВАУ!
- поворот направо – играющие опять кричат – ВАУ!
- препятствие снизу – играющие поднимают ноги и кричат – ОПОНЬКИ!
- препятствие сверху – играющие наклоняются вниз и кричат – ОПОЧКИ!
- дождь – играющие поднимают руки вверх и кричат – БРРР!

Все эти игры-естественно-проходят на фоне муз. сопровождения (типа "Я  персона вип-вип, у меня есть джип, джип" или старой песенки "Папа купил автомобиль") и при непосредственных-по ходу-в стиле стендапа-комментах ведущей.

----------

AntonAsa (23.12.2018), Антонина Муравьева (29.01.2016), Анютк@ (07.02.2016), Елена33в (26.08.2019), заенька (09.12.2016), Инна555555 (16.07.2016), наталья севрюкова (10.01.2019), Семицвет (21.01.2016), Фуксия (11.01.2016)

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

*Курица*, 
Танечка, Авторалли - супер!!!!!! Утащила к себе в копилочку к юбилею своего автолюбителя и инструктора по вождению. Нужно только музычкой дополнить, и тогда вообще будет УЛЕТ!!!!!
Спасибо тебе и автору!

----------


## ВВаля

Я провожу свою выручалочку( у меня 2 варианта- есть палочка детская игрушка, нажимаешь кнопочку и она светится, мигает- это и есть ВОлшебная палочка, и 2 вариант  красивый большой бокал, а в нем тоже игрушка РЫБКА, сначало покупала в рыболовных ларьках, потом нашла в игрушках шикарную пластиковую, а теперь и вовсе беру с собой в маленькой баночке живую). пЕРЕДАЕМ ЗА СТОЛОМ. 
  - сЕГОДНЯ МЫ ПОЙМАЛИ зОЛОТУЮ РЫБКУ, ИКАК ВОДИТСЯ, ОНА исполняет три желания, нонас так много , что исполнит она всего одно, НО каждого гостя. А все мысли, все желания только о юбиляре, молодоженах.... и т. п. Люди передают бокал, я напоминаю, что повторятся нельзя... и тогда све затихают, слушают   и стараются. Иногда предлагаю волшебною палочку , если рыбка в этой компашке уже была. Кстати, бокал всегда можно попросить и в ресторане, с собой брать не надо.

----------

ocsin (17.05.2016), Аллник (11.09.2016), заенька (09.12.2016)

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Автомобиль дарим
> Всем вместе сделать автомобиль из себя любимых и прокатить именинника.
> 
> Сначала идут фары - 2 чел,
> Бампер передний - 1 чел (всегда вырывается женщина пышногрудая)
> Затем копот - 1 чел,
> Мотор - 1 чел,
> Клаксон - 1 чел,
> Дворники - 2 чел,
> ...


Это я писала..))) До сих пор иногда делаю, ооочень хорошо проходит! )))

----------

AntonAsa (23.12.2018)

----------


## Курица

> Это я писала..))) До сих пор иногда делаю, ооочень хорошо проходит! )))


Замечательно,Оксаночка!!! Раз текст твой-поправлю в предыдущем посте. :Ok: 
Просто на Тамадее в Крыму в 2009 с нами (из нас!))) машину строила Ната-Макната, вот у меня и отложилось! :Meeting:

----------


## тютюня

> удачи тебе!


спасибо!!! Я всегда говорю "Надо быть к друг другу чуточку добрее" :Meeting: 




> а можно-чужую?


Спасибо Вам Татьяна. У Вас доброе сердце!!!

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> Спасибо Вам Татьяна. У Вас доброе сердце!!!


Это точно!!!!! Танюшка-наставница, пусть под твоим крылышком желтеньких цыпляток становится с каждым мгновением все больше!!!!

----------


## Мурамарина

Мой вклад в эту темку. Игра, похожая на "Книгу рекордов Гиннеса", только характеристики гостей, которые подлежат оценке, основаны на двойном смысле слов. Идею увидела у Галины Григорьевой, потом дополнила своими придумками. 
Самый хороший человек
Говорят, хорошего человека должно быть много. Самый хороший –тот, у кого самый большой вес.
Самый умный
Находим самого умного по размеру головного убора
Самый весёлый 
Самый весёлый человек тот, у кого самая широкая улыбка (измеряем ширину улыбки линейкой)
Самый находчивый
Тот, кто найдёт в своих карманах самое большее количество предметов
Самый добрый
У доброго человека душа нараспашку, поэтому самый добрый тот,у кого самое меньшее количество пуговиц.
Самый законопослушный
Кто громче всех произнесёт фразу: «Я вообще – то ничего! У меня фигура ВО! У меня есть всё, что надо, мне не надо ничего!» Самый законопослушный сегодня тот, чей голос был слышен менее всего, так как он знает, что в зале, в общественном месте, противозаконно нарушать порядок и громко кричать.
Самый уравновешенный, стрессоустойчивый
Кто дольше всех простоит на одной ноге.
Самый любвеобильный
Кто нарисует больше всего сердечек на шарике или листе бумаги.
Самый застенчивый
Тот, кто быстрее всех схватится за стенку
Самый богатый
Тот, у кого при себе окажется как можно больше денег
Самый решительный
Кто быстрее всех решит пример: 2+ 2Х2 (6)
Самый внимательный
Тот, кто помнит, как зовут диджея
Самый мужественный, самая женственная
Те, кто является мужем или женой большее количество лет
Самый сиксуальный
По – английски сикс – это 6. Приз получает каждый шестой гость.

----------

ityana (26.09.2016), Perlina (28.02.2016), Елена33в (26.08.2019)

----------


## Мурамарина

И ещё один конкурс. Не знаю, можно ли его назвать выручалочкой, но он малореквизитный. "Летающие тарелки"
           Участников конкурса 4. Конкурс на выбывание. На каждом этапе запускаем тарелку новой модели, поэтому способы запуска каждый раз меняются. Тот, у кого тарелка улетает дальше всех, выбывает, получая приз. Тарелки одноразовые.
- сначала просто бросаем, как бумеранг;
- сдуваем тарелку, лежащую на пластиковом стаканчике, который игрок держит в руках;
- тарелка на голове игрока, движением головы игрок старается сбросить её как можно дальше.
       «Победитель» (на самом деле тот, кто проиграл) исполняет инопланетный танец (можно с привлечением остальных гостей)

----------

ocsin (17.05.2016), Vredinka (25.12.2015), Антонина Муравьева (29.01.2016), Елена М (15.11.2016), Фуксия (11.01.2016)

----------


## Люсьен2011

> Игра, похожая на "Книгу рекордов Гиннеса


Можно использовать как манок для конкурсов. С вашего разрешения беру в копилочку.

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> малореквизитный. "Летающие тарелки"


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## ведущая Наталья

"Книга рекордов Гиннеса" и "Летающие тарелки" - ВЕЩЬ!!!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> Замечательно,Оксаночка!!! Раз текст твой-поправлю в предыдущем посте.
> Просто на Тамадее в Крыму в 2009 с нами (из нас!))) машину строила Ната-Макната, вот у меня и отложилось!


Да этой игрушке сто тыщу лет! )))) Я вот так её под себя переделала, знать не зная про Крым..)))

----------


## Ritulya993

> И правда проводите подобное??? Караул просто!!!!


Уважаемая Юлия, если Вы опытная ведущая, то прекрасно знаете, что игры и конкурсы подбираются под конкретную компанию(возраст и т.п.) Неприемлимо для вас, не проводите. Кстати, клиенты и ведущих выбирают, что называется "под себя". Не бейте по рукам коллег, пусть работают. Всем удачи.

----------


## Ritulya993

> Мой вклад в эту темку. Игра, похожая на "Книгу рекордов Гиннеса", только характеристики гостей, которые подлежат оценке, основаны на двойном смысле слов. Идею увидела у Галины Григорьевой, потом дополнила своими придумками. 
> Самый хороший человек
> Говорят, хорошего человека должно быть много. Самый хороший –тот, у кого самый большой вес.
> Самый умный
> Находим самого умного по размеру головного убора
> Самый весёлый 
> Самый весёлый человек тот, у кого самая широкая улыбка (измеряем ширину улыбки линейкой)
> Самый находчивый
> Тот, кто найдёт в своих карманах самое большее количество предметов
> ...



Сасибо, готовлю выпускной, нужны номинации для выпускников. С радостью воспользуюсь вашим материалом. Сама придумываю подобные вещи, но чтобы в таком объеме... Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Мурамарина

Рада, что кому - то пригодился мой вклад, а то за годы существования ин - ку уже столько всего накопилось. Обитающих здесь ведущих уже трудно чем - то удивить!

----------

ксандра (03.03.2016)

----------


## Юлия34

[QUOTE= Не бейте по рукам коллег, [/QUOTE]
Ни в коем случае этого не делаю, но..... Уверена, какая бы компания не подобралась, задача ведущего провести культурную, яркую программу, без глума (простите за сленг). Наша задача не идти на поводу у толпы, а внести культуру, здоровый юмор, чего наши клиенты лишены. На форуме более чем достаточно, благородного, интересного материала, который позволяет взглянуть на проведение праздников в новом свете!

----------


## Olgazve

Вот насчет того, чтобы провести без глума. Видела работу одного ведушего, которого пригласили провести свадьбу из областного города. Свои их видите ли не устраивают. Во время розыгрыша лотереи , засунул девушки огурец в рот и она бедная с этим огурцом сидела наверное минуту. Дальше больше. В руках у ведущего коробка с пятью  яйцами. Четыре вареных, одно сырое .Вызывает пять желающих мужчин. На яйцах написаны номера. Мужчины называют номера. Например один говорит цифру 3. Ведущий берет яйцо с этой цифрой  и разбивает о голову этого человека Если яйцо вареное, все нормально.Разбивает до тех пор пока кто-то не назовет номер с сырым яйцом. На плечи ему вешает полотенце, разбивает сырое яйцо. Это мол маска для волос . Победитель получает банку пива.Парень пошел мыть голову под краном

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> На плечи ему вешает полотенце, разбивает сырое яйцо.


эттто могууут! еще как!!! таких ведущих полно, и, скажу я вам, иногда они даже процветают. просто у НАСТОЯЩИХ ведущих есть конкурсы на которых наложено табу. не надо объяснений почему нельзя, просто нельзя и все.

----------


## Olgazve

Обидно только что заказы к таким ведущим уходят. У нас ведь место красит человека.Если он из Москвы или Питера, все кругом замерли и с благоговением смотрят на него. Этот ведущий про которого я говорю был еще и поющим. Спел он примерно 30 песен а может и больше.Репертуар подобран ужасно.Например прозвучала " Мишка,Мишка ,где твоя улыбка", и тому подобное.Все сидели и смотрели.Молодежь таких песен не знает никто не подпевал. Зато родителей наверное гордость распирала,что у них ведущий аж из самой..........!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Да, уж.... Чем раскрученней ведущая, тем все больше от нее визжат молодые и ночью даже готовы с ней встретиться, лижбы занять на этот день очередь к ней на свадьбу.... А то, что она уже давно разбалованная и нехотя проводит (я уже не говорю о качестве, современности и пошлости)- то про это и слышать даже никто не хочет.... Вот такой парадокс.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Девочки, хороших нам заказов, благодарных гостей и творческих идей и  конкурсов!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

И я о том же!!!

----------


## irihka911

полностью с вами согласна девчонки!

----------


## palyav

НУ ВОПЕРВЫХ НА ВСЕХ НЕ УГОДИТЬ.КОМУ ЧТО НРАВИТСЯ.А ЕСЛИ ЗАКАЗОВ МАЛО ЭТО ПОВОД ЗАДУМАТЬСЯ!ЗА МАТЕРИАЛ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО.Я НАЧИНАЮЩИЙ ПОКА ТОЛЬКО БЕРУ!

----------


## tataluna

> Обидно только что заказы к таким ведущим уходят. У нас ведь место красит человека.Если он из Москвы или Питера, все кругом замерли и с благоговением смотрят на него. Этот ведущий про которого я говорю был еще и поющим. Спел он примерно 30 песен а может и больше.Репертуар подобран ужасно.Например прозвучала " Мишка,Мишка ,где твоя улыбка", и тому подобное.Все сидели и смотрели.Молодежь таких песен не знает никто не подпевал. Зато родителей наверное гордость распирала,что у них ведущий аж из самой..........!


Оля. Одному заказчику нужно драйв, другому лирика, третьему нечто среднее, а в твоём случае им нужно то, чем можно похвалиться перед другими. Ну согласись рассказывать всем как удачно и весело прошла свадьба или рассказывать о приглашенной звезде- разные вещи, даже если звезда не первого сорта. Обидно, но факт.
Делаем выводы! Раскручивать своё имя, а это не просто.

----------


## Discoman

Про этот конкурс прочитал в 98-и году в "Клубном вестнике". 
Гости встают в круг и передают конверт с заданиями, говоря при этом: 
_"Тук-тук-тук, стучат колёса, поезд наш летит вперёд, 
кто сойдёт на остановке, тот нам спляшет и споёт"._ 

Тот, у кого остаётся конверт, достаёт задание и выполняет его. Всё очень просто! Задания на вашу фантазию.
_Например: поцелуй соседа, пригласи на танец (кого-либо), поздравь молодых и т.д._

----------


## Аржаева Настя

Музыкальный конкурс "Женщина инструмент"
Вызываем пары м-ж. Первая женщина Гармонь, вторая Арфа, третья Бас-гитара, четвертая Балалайка. Мужчины соответственно у нас музыканты. Сначала по очереди каждый музыкант со своим инструментом выступает под музыкальное сопровождение. Можно с помощью апплодисментов выбрать самого талантливого. И в завершении звучит оркестр.

----------


## Nati241275

очень выручает конкурс,  когда нужно поднять сидящую публику. Вызываю  парня и девушку, даю по 10 м  ленте и даю задание собрать из гостей бусы на  эту ленту, кто быстрей и больше соберет, вывести свои бусинки в центр зала, но собирать на ленту нельзя за часть тела, только за петельку, бретельку, пояс. второй этап каждая команда должна сделать шумовой эффект- кто громче. 3-й этап танцевальный батл мальчики против девочек движения команды должны быть одинаковыми. молодожены определяют победителя в каждом туре. после этого многие остаются на танцполе

----------

Елена М (15.11.2016), Елена33в (26.08.2019), Семицвет (21.01.2016)

----------


## Анюта Влади

Этот конкурс,на мой взгляд не новый,но я его опробовала и влюбилась :Yahoo:  совсем недавно.Провожу в первое танцевальное отделение- Собери"Салат", ещё подобное есть с тортом. Потом превращаю в перетанцовку двух команд, будто все ингредиенты нужно перемешать :Taunt: ,особенно старается майонез и масло растительное,ведь,именно,они- главное связующее звено. Для массовости можно привлечь ещё и "зелень"-все остальные гости. И всё...Все гости на танцполе!!!

----------


## yabloko-tv

Прочитал больше половины сообщений в теме, как мне кажется, уловил общую тенденции, и по своему всегдашнему нетерпению прыгнул на последнюю страницу(тему обязательно дочитаю). Вот что хочу сказать: если речь идет о играх которые выручают в любой ситуации(кампании, празднике), то, как мне кажется, таких игр, по крайней мере подвижных, не существует. Более того, у меня бывают мероприятия на которых заказчик просит вообще не проводить игры и ведущий, по сути, превращается в конферансье. Правда объявляет не только номера, но еще и "тостующих". Но даже в таких компаниях, худо-бедно, идут разговорные вещи - гороскоп, загадки, викторины... Последние годы здорово проектор выручает. С ним круг разговорных конкурсов существенно расширился :) Да и то... Вот представьте, сидят за столиком 6-7 директоров предприятий, ведут речь, ну скажем, о ценах на энергоносители или о том, как уменьшить налогооблагаемую базу, и тут я такой, - "Эге-гей! А давайте ка..." Смотрят как на дурака:) Утрирую, конечно, но все таки на первом месте по "выручательности", для меня загадки и викторины. Я уже выкладывал несколько, так что повторяться здесь, с вашего позволения, не буду :)
P.S. 
Все вышеописанное, естественно, верно не для каждого, и прошу тех, у кого в понятие "выручалки" закладываются другие игры, не принимать это на свой счет :)

----------

Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017)

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> Вот представьте, сидят за столиком 6-7 директоров предприятий, ведут речь, ну скажем, о ценах на энергоносители или о том, как уменьшить налогооблагаемую базу, и тут я такой, - "Эге-гей! А давайте ка..." Смотрят как на дурака:)


Прощу прощения.. не знаю как Вас звать...   но  мы  должны же учитывать где мы находимся и что мы ведём... и что вписывается в формат праздника....

----------


## yabloko-tv

> Прощу прощения.. не знаю как Вас звать... но мы должны же учитывать где мы находимся и что мы ведём... и что вписывается в формат праздника....


Алексей.(в подписи)))). Естественно, должны. Просто: А. Мне всегда не слишком нравилась(нравится) роль конферансье. Б. Организаторы праздников, бывают порой весьма скаредны. Говорят, - "игр не надо", а на программу скупятся. Закажут 2-3 номера и пару вокалистов. Вот и тяни чем хочешь. Приходится застольно-разговорным жанром :) А веду я именно так как написал(Эге-гей!)) Образно, конечно))). Так что, Елена, учитываю, естественно... Но с удовольствием бы пополнил свой багаж парой хороших "застолок"(они, повторюсь, мои игры-выручалки, и ими, опять повторюсь, в соответствующих темах поделился) ориентированных на очень пафосную аудиторию :)

----------

Кубинская (14.12.2018), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017)

----------


## Диковина

Лилечка, можно не резинку, а атласную ленту, она будет более эстетично смотреться...

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

*yabloko-tv*, Алексей ( земляк!!!!!), здравствуйте! 



> объявляет не только номера, но еще и "тостующих"


здесь выручают подводки к каждому гостю, занимают в сумме немало времени, при этом вся эта ПАФОСНАЯ публика остается безумно довольной! А еще репризы.

----------

TRENER (16.12.2017)

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> очень выручает конкурс, когда нужно поднять сидящую публику. Вызываю парня и девушку, даю по 10 м ленте и даю задание собрать из гостей бусы на эту ленту, кто быстрей и больше соберет, вывести свои бусинки в центр зала, но собирать на ленту нельзя за часть тела, только за петельку, бретельку, пояс. второй этап каждая команда должна сделать шумовой эффект- кто громче. 3-й этап танцевальный батл мальчики против девочек движения команды должны быть одинаковыми. молодожены определяют победителя в каждом туре. после этого многие остаются на танцполе


когда-то давно тоже писала про этот конкурс.Так вот, универсальный!Изменяем чуток подводку и  опля! На свадьбе в стиле 90-х вместо веревок даем капитнам по *аудиокассете*.Нужно собрать свою поп-группу.Пронизывают прям эту ленту через одежду.
Юбилей рыбака? Отлично!Выдаем толстую *леску*!А в зале рыбки!Ловим!
Кстати,лучше не через часть одежды,а обматывая вокруг талии делать!

----------

Беляева Елена (03.03.2020), заенька (09.12.2016)

----------


## annuschka

Нашла в сети неплохую игру-выручалку...

Для игры нужны нарезки-фрагменты быстрых и медленных мелодий в любом порядке. Ведущий предлагает присутствующим сделать ставки: угадать, какая мелодия прозвучит - быстрая или медленная. Игроки, поставившие на быструю мелодию, становятся справа от ведущего, поставившие на медленную - слева. Не угадавшие выбывают. Игра продолжается до тех пор, пока не останется один человек - победитель музыкального казино.

----------

Аллник (11.09.2016), звезда(штрудель) (02.03.2018), Киссерюльчик (19.09.2016), Марианна Шведченко (17.08.2017), Наталия Торопова (03.09.2018), оксана 1974 (20.02.2017), ПЛЮШКИНЪ (05.03.2016)

----------


## черника

Мелодии могут быть не только быстрые - медленные, но и современные -ретро, детские - взрослые, русские - зарубежные, поет мужчина - женщина, песня о свадьбе - про ДР, короче масса вариантов. Одно время проводила, неплохо, главное - комментарии ведущего и четкое, возможно неоднократное)))), разъяснение правил игры.

----------

Аллник (11.09.2016)

----------


## yabloko-tv

> здесь выручают подводки к каждому гостю, занимают в сумме немало времени, при этом вся эта ПАФОСНАЯ публика остается безумно довольной! А еще репризы.


Согласен, Анюта! Но, если я правильно понял, ты(мы же, как земляки, можем на ты?))) имеешь в виду адресную и авторскую подводку для каждого гостя, то вот пример. Корпоратив на прошлой неделе. Известен за месяц. Организация каждый год собирает тех.директоров крупных предприятий Ярославля и области и проводит двухдневную учебу по новым стандартам техники безопасности или что-то вроде этого. Вечером первого дня у них банкет. Прошу администратора передать мой телефон организаторам. Передала. Тишина. За две недели уточняю, - Передала - Передала. Почему не звонят? Не знаю. За неделю прошу, позвони им, скажи пусть свяжутся со мной, ну какие-то ЦУ дадут, или, извините, буду работать обычную программу. Так никто и не соизволил связаться... На банкете спрашиваю, - Что же вы меня не набрали? Ответ - Месяц пытались ваш телефон получить у администратора - не дала. БРЕД! Не знаешь как к людям относится после этого(я то прекрасно знаю что давала, я с администратором этим уже 10 лет и сотни мероприятий)))) Так что иногда едешь на мероприятие и даже не знаешь ЧТО ЗА ПРАЗДНИК :) 
Ну ладно, это к теме не относится, прошу прощения за флуд... 
Или ты подразумеваешь просто какие-то иные подводки к гостям? Я в свое время писал на самые распространенные имена. Иногда использую. Вот например на мое(чтобы было понятно как это выглядит:)
Всем известно, Алексей,
Жить не может без затей!
Исключительно примерен,
Мил, улыбчив, честен, верен. 
И хотя порой трепло,
С ним, как с солнышком тепло.
Правда есть на солнце тень – 
Всеобъемлющая лень!
Но уж коль за что возьмется,
Расшибется – но добьется. 
В общем-целом, имя Леха,
Я вам так скажу…неплохо!))))
- Не скажу что выручалочка, но имен на 50 написано, так что времени может действительно занять много... Кстати, а что ты подразумеваешь под репризами?:)

----------


## Нина Лаптева

> Музыкальный конкурс "Женщина инструмент"
> Вызываем пары м-ж. Первая женщина Гармонь, вторая Арфа, третья Бас-гитара, четвертая Балалайка. Мужчины соответственно у нас музыканты. Сначала по очереди каждый музыкант со своим инструментом выступает под музыкальное сопровождение. Можно с помощью апплодисментов выбрать самого талантливого. И в завершении звучит оркестр.


Да, это классный конкурс. Провожу его тоже иногда. Давно известен. Но идёт не на всех праздниках

----------


## kultura23

спасибо, за игры, таких еще не встречала. у меня есть две игры проходят на ура, но может вы их уже и знаете.
"Зонтики", участвуют две команды по 5 человек. Четверо держат платок за уголки высоко над головой пятого игрока, который стоит в середине круга. по команде, когда заиграет музыка игроки ведут хоровод, танцуя, музыка остановилась, ведущий говорит: "Большой палец правой руки". игроки, которые держали платок за уголки, завязывают платок на то место, куда им указал ведущий. происходит такая суматоха и смешно и весело. проводится несколько раз, пока не будет разный счет.
"Дубы и белочки" мужчины дубы, женщины белочки. Мужчин на одного человека меньше чем женщин. "Дубы" стоят спиной в круг, "белочки" под музыку танцуют по кругу. Музыка остановилась, белочки запрыгивают на дубочки, та белочка, которой не досталось дуба выходит и забирает с собой любой дуб. Эта игра очень хорошо проходит.

----------

звезда(штрудель) (02.03.2018)

----------


## АняОсипова

Здравствуйте)очень много всего интересного, спасибо всем большое))Я на юбилеях иногда провожу задания по времени. В начале праздника гости вытягивают листочки с заданиями где стоит точно время и что нужно сделать независимо от происходящего на празднике, ну естествественно я время контролирую сама и "рулю" этим процессом)Проходит всегда весело и хорошо разбавляет юбилейную программу)

----------

Александр Эдуардович (27.04.2018)

----------


## maxona12

Старенькое конечно и автора не знаю-но когда надо очень выручает )
Задания на карточках ( гости вытягивают) 

Точно знаю, чем сегодня Смогу  всем угодить.
 Я за вас  всю посуду Обещаю перемыть!


Я не знаю,  Как всем  бы угодить.
 Может, просто постоять мне Или водки всем налить?

Я вас сегодня,  Очень сильно удивлю. 
Я канкан вам всем  станцую, Толстой попой поверчу!


Что бы вы ни говорили, Мне не помешаете. 
Я красиво загарцую На воздушном шарике.

Ну а мне опять придется   танец исполнять. 
Я умею лишь лезгинку И прошу кинжал мне дать!

Как для милой  публики Буду петь частушечки, 
Ножкой топну, ручкой хлопну, Расступись, подружечки!

Почему я так волнуюсь, Объясню сейчас, друзья. 
Потому что нашу ______ Приглашу на танец я!

Стану я для коллектива Песни петь, стихи читать! 
Вас же, гости дорогие, Попрошу мне не мешать!

Я, не испытывая муку, Пред всеми здесь опять стою.
Я _______поцелую руку И в ушко что-то прошепчу.


КОНКУРС поцелуйный.
Дай вина! Здесь не место пустым словесам!
Поцелуй любимой мой хлеб и бальзам!
Губы пылкой возлюбленной винного цвета,
Буйство страсти подобно ее волосам. 

Так может сказать только настоящий поэт. В правом и левом углу лежат карточки с надписями. Мужчины выбирают карточку из левого угла, а дамы из правого. Читаем и выполняем то что там написано. 
(«Нос, губы, шея, ушко, щечка, локоть глазик, подбородок, плечико , рука»;  «Лизнуть, поцеловать, покусать, погладить, потереться щекой, шлепнуть, щипнуть, подуть, оторвать»)

----------

TRENER (16.12.2017), Дудырева Галина (31.03.2016), ЕленаКК (21.04.2018), маринатокарь (28.07.2016), Фуксия (11.01.2016)

----------


## Леди Лаврушка

Как-то делала конкурс на корпоративе на лучшую открытку. Берём разные вырезки из журналов и газет и гости составляют из них поздравление, наклеивая в открытку. Ручкой можно написать только "желаем", "поздравляем", "и ещё". В принципе гости увлеклись творческой идеей.

----------

TRENER (16.12.2017), заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## Жало

Можно взять заголовки из разных газет и с помощью их, методом вырезания составить поздравление, чья команда сделает оригинальнее, тем и победа (приз)

----------

заенька (04.01.2019)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Можно взять заголовки из разных газет и с помощью их, методом вырезания составить поздравление, чья команда сделает оригинальнее, тем и победа (приз)


а можно еще и на газетках танцевать, и прищепки с закрытыми глазами искать, шарики попой лопать, продолжать????.... Девчонки, ну прежде чем писать такую извините ерунду, почитайте хотя бы страниц 10 предыдущих... а то зарегистрировались, и давай с ходу шедевры клепать..... Тут же форум не для чайников, а в 90% для профессионалов.... так зачем его засорять?

----------


## Жало

> а можно еще и на газетках танцевать, и прищепки с закрытыми глазами искать, шарики попой лопать, продолжать????


Конечно. Вы меня не поняли. Берем заголовки из газетных статей, штук 5-7 на каждую команду или на каждого участника.
Затем, эти заголовки нужно вставить в свое поздравление молодоженам так, что бы это соответствовало свадебной тематике.
Короче человек, (или команда) говорят поздравление молодым, при  этом, наугад берет со стола любую вырезку из газеты (он не видит и не знает, что там написано) и этот текст пытается оригинально вставить в свое поздравление. Теперь понятно??????? Это полная импровизация от гостей, с помощью газетных заголовков.

----------


## Любаша- краса

Наконец-то я осилила всю тему. Просто кладезь для ведущих. Спасибо всем. 
Хочу предложить вам свою застолку, которую я провожу ближе ко 2-ой части вечера, когда гости уже немного (или мгого ) выпили. Называю эту фишку определением степени трезвости. На счёт до 5-ти. Раз - большой палец руки вверх, руку вперёд ( типа у нас всё отлично), два - помахали рукой друг другу, три - щелчок по горлу (типа выпить пора), четыре - раскинули руки в разные стороны и кричим: "Поздравляем!" ( ну или с днём свадьбы, с юбилеем и т д ), пять - хлопаем в ладоши 3 раза над головой и обнимаем соседа или соседку справа ( или с другой стороны). Пару раз провожу с гостями вместе, а потом называю счёт от 1-го до 5-ти вразнобой. Все путаются, смех вам обеспечен. Тест редко проходят без ошибок. Надеюсь, понятно объяснила.

----------

ocsin (17.05.2016), TRENER (16.12.2017), www наталья (19.01.2018), Варшава (18.01.2016), заенька (04.01.2019), Семицвет (21.01.2016), Фуксия (11.01.2016)

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Многие здесь пишут, что делают игры перестраивалки.........и танцевальные баллы между поколениями...,,
Согласна!!!! Всегда на ура идет!!!!!
Подскажите может у кого нибудь есть универсальная перестраивалка на свадьбу? Подскажите плизззз!!!!

----------


## Елизавета II

> универсальная перестраивалка на свадьбу


в теме игры-перестраивалки есть РОДНЯ, посмотри там

----------


## Курица

> Подскажите может у кого нибудь есть универсальная перестраивалка на свадьбу? Подскажите плизззз!!!!





> в теме игры-перестраивалки есть РОДНЯ, посмотри там


даю адрес, куда сходить и выбрать на свой вкус: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569 

Короче,*Дуэт ЮЛиАНА*, 
 :Smile3: я тебя ПОСЛАЛА)))))))))))))

----------

Екатерина Александрова (11.02.2016)

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

> даю адрес, куда сходить и выбрать на свой вкус: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569 
> 
> Короче,*Дуэт ЮЛиАНА*, 
> я тебя ПОСЛАЛА)))))))))))))


Спасибо огромное!!!!! Я пошла)))))

----------

tay3105 (08.11.2018), маринатокарь (28.07.2016)

----------


## Olgazve

> Поскольку попросили примерные вопросы - вот мои на юбилей:
> 1 Кто знает что мы сегодня празднуем?
> 2  Кто сегодня не обедал в целях подготовки к праздничному ужину?
> 3  Кто завтра обязательно опохмелится?
> 4  Кто хотел бы разбогатеть?
> 5 Кто считает, что Нина – самая красивая женщина на свете?
> 6  Кто сегодня рассчитывает на романтическое продолжение вечера?
> 7  Кто всегда своевременно платит налоги?
> 8  Кто имеет «заначку» от супруга?
> ...


 Интересный конкурс  А как гостей сажаете? Куда лицом? И не совсем понятно как несколько человек, сидящих друг у друга на коленях выползают ,чтобы  в очередной раз пересесть на стульчики

----------


## Модестовна

Я иногда провожу такой конкурс с вопросами ,но по другому -  МЕНЯЕМСЯ МЕСТАМИ-называется,хорошо идет после баттла.
 2 команды напротив друг друга,объясняю: 
Итак я называю какое-то качество,и если у вас это качество есть,то вы красиво,танцуя переходите в команду напротив,если нет ,танцуете на месте  
Включаю Барыню в соврем. обработке и поехали.. 

Вопросы такие:
Меняются местами те,у кого карие глаза,
                                                                 Меняются местами те,кто получил свидетельство о браке,
у кого зелёные глаза,
блондины и блондинки,
кто пришел в брюках,
кому море по колено,
самые веселые,
прекрасные девушки,
сильные парни.
у кого отличное настроение,
кто любит женщин, 
кто носит сережки,
кто сегодня пил водку,
а кто ещё будет пить,
кто желает счастья молодым  и т.д ,
под конец надо такие вопросы ,чтоб менялись все

Очень веселая движуха..  
Вопросы звучат на фоне музыки

----------

Gabava (24.08.2019), Irinalbs (21.02.2016), ocsin (17.05.2016), Perlina (01.01.2016), Pro.prazdnik (04.03.2017), SERINA (05.03.2019), TRENER (16.12.2017), Vaskova (02.11.2018), Vredinka (21.09.2016), Yalo (15.10.2016), БАЗАНЮРА (28.01.2016), Варшава (18.01.2016), Ганина Галина (01.10.2016), девчушка-веселушка (07.12.2018), Екатерина Александрова (11.02.2016), Елена Гамиловская (03.10.2016), Елена33в (26.08.2019), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (20.03.2016), ЕленаКК (21.04.2018), Еленамузыка (08.10.2020), Еленка1976 (25.03.2016), заенька (04.01.2019), Ингуша (28.05.2016), Ирина КИФ (02.11.2016), Кремлева (31.12.2016), Кубинская (14.12.2018), Леди N (19.03.2016), Маковка (14.05.2018), маринатокарь (28.07.2016), наталья севрюкова (10.01.2019), Пахомова Наталья (09.12.2016), Свято с Наталкою (01.10.2016), Семицвет (21.01.2016), Танюха Ник. (28.02.2017), Юлявображуля (06.11.2018)

----------


## Курица

> Включаю Барыню в соврем. обработке


Люба, у тебя какая музычка?
У меня есть *заводная "Барыня свадебная"*, вот такая 
http://www.putit.ru/MjE4NjU1MzA2NjQ3NA== 
У тебя другая?
Если другая, залей на какой-нибудь файлообменник, тебе удобный, и выставь ссылочку.

----------


## Модестовна

Да,да Татьяна ,она самая. Я остановилась именно на ней, выбирая из вариантов.

Барыня забойная  :Aga:

----------


## мария музыкантша

> Викторина застольная корпоративная


Интересно! буду пробовать

----------


## natashashev

> Игра «Авторалли»


Мамуля КУрочичка :034:  :034: : Я вас люблю!!!Вот честно!!!!Спасибо снова огромное!!!!Случайно наткнулась,а у меня на след.недельке банкет по поводу получения вод.прав!!!!Вот чтоб я без вас делала!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## кума ирина

Девчонки всем огромное при огромное спасибище...Какие вы все умницы, талантище и просто хорошие подружки...Не перестану вами восхищаться, всем хороших клиентов и огромного творческого потенциала...Рада что нашла всех вас...

----------


## j-u-r-i

За столом провожу такую выручалку. 
"Угадай мелодию" со свистками.
Под музыку гости передают коробочку (мешочек) со свистками. Музыка останавливается, гость, у которого в руках коробка, достает 1 свисток. После выдаю ему листочек с названием популярной песни о любви. Задача гостя - насвистеть мелодию. Если молодожены угадали песню, то гостю вручается небольшой приз и свисток. Если не угадали, только свисток. В финале конкурса прошу гостей, которые принимали участие в конкурсе, внести свой вклад в копилку молодых т.к. все знают примету: "не свисти - денег не будет"

----------

AntonAsa (23.12.2018), БАЗАНЮРА (28.01.2016), Варшава (18.01.2016), Ганина Галина (01.10.2016), Еленк@ (18.10.2019), заенька (04.01.2019), Леди N (19.03.2016), Лорик (19.10.2016), Олеся27 (06.05.2019), Ольгадайченко (10.12.2016), Фуксия (11.01.2016), цветик - семицветик (19.12.2016)

----------


## Maslinka

Очень выручает конкурс "Танцы сидя". Гости активно включаются и выбирают победителя!

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Давно не заходил на форум из-за отсутствия времени. Сделал игру - выручалку, и она спасала не раз в разные моменты. 
 Рекламный привал  2015.
В разработку взяты узнаваемые, популярные, новые и постоянно звучащие ролики рекламы или музыка из рекламы. В треках, сделанных из роликов рекламы, вырезана информация о рекламируемом продукте. Конечно от времени необходимо вносить корректировку  и пополнение фрагментов рекламы.
Играть можно индивидуально, по командам, по  столам и как захочется вообще. Можно заполнять возникающие неловкие моменты и всевозможные паузы. На протяжении всей вечеринки включать без предупреждения рекламу, кто среагировал и угадал -  вручать приз. Как вариант - использовать для манков.
Правила просты и обычны:
1.Звучит трек.
2. Угадываем рекламный ролик, или из какой рекламы музыка.
3. Получаем приз.
Рекламные треки.
1.	Реклама Глория Джинс (Gloria Jeans!) Лучшая мода! Лучшее качество! Лучшая цена! (музыка)
2.	Реклама Yota 2015 (Ёта) - Новый мобильный оператор (ролик).
3.	Реклама Мечта Хозяйки - Мечтать надо о великом! (ролик).
4.	Реклама   Билайн  — Аукцион (ролик).
5.	Реклама кваса НИКОЛА (реальные пацаны)(ролик).
6.	Реклама шоколада (Альпен Голд) Alpen Gold - Оптимизм в твоих руках. (ролик).
7.	Реклама  газировки Липтон Айс Ти - И мир станет ярче  2015(музыка).
8.	Реклама Мегафон переходи на ноль 2015 злой кот (музыка).
9.	Реклама кофе Jacobs - Velour( Якобс Велюр)(ролик).
10.	Реклама Вискас - Уап,уап(музыка).
11.	Реклама KFC - 2015  (Lost Frequencies - Are You With Me ) (музыка)

Все рекламные зарисовки здесь:https://yadi.sk/d/VSBPzcmEkGSmf

----------

mar-shall (19.11.2016), Olga Popazova (20.12.2015), zzz111 (04.04.2016), Анютк@ (24.01.2016), Варшава (18.01.2016), насима (07.01.2016), наталья севрюкова (10.01.2019), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## климкин

Привет всем. Не раз выручала игра "Поздравить" Застоьная и реквизит не нужен. Обращаюсь к гостям и говорю :-Сегодня мы собрались сдесь чтобы поздравить......(в зависимости от праздника) Но в русском языке есть еще масса глаголов которые начинаются на приставку ПО . Прошу гостей называть глаголы на приставку ПО которые раскажут мне а зачем еще мы сегодня собрались? За самый оригинальный глагол приз. Я начинаю- потанцевать. И понеслось.Некоторые глаголы можно коментировать например-попрыгать(попросить показать как это будут делать)  Поцеловать-флаг вам в руки целуйте. и т д.

----------

boba (10.10.2017), Gabava (24.08.2019), kaznarina (23.12.2016), ocsin (17.05.2016), Pro.prazdnik (04.03.2017), Александр Эдуардович (27.04.2018), БАЗАНЮРА (28.01.2016), Еленамузыка (08.10.2020), заенька (04.01.2019), Кубинская (14.12.2018), Леди N (19.03.2016), Лена Ванюшка (24.12.2016), МастерСерж (23.08.2017), Семицвет (21.01.2016), Танюха Ник. (28.02.2017), Юлявображуля (06.11.2018)

----------


## климкин

Всем привет. Ребята вы классные. На форуме я новичек. Прошу вашей помощи. Пятый год подряд провожу новогодний корпоратив в одной и той же организации. С массовыми играми в танцевальных перерывах проблем нет. Помогите с застольными выручалочками такими что бы гостей из за стола не таскать и чтоб без реквизита. SOS

----------


## Курица

> Помогите с застольными выручалочками такими что бы гостей из за стола не таскать и чтоб без реквизита.





> Пятый год подряд провожу новогодний корпоратив в одной и той же организации


темка про Новый год тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=136 
В разделе собраны новогодние конкурсы, сценарии и всё. что может пригодиться для проведения новогоднего вечера. Вход для пользователей, у которых есть* 5 сообщений* и регистрация *не менее 5 дней.* У тебя уже есть сообщения и скоро будет 5 дней!

----------

Фуксия (11.01.2016)

----------


## irina5

Форумчане, срочно горю!!! Нужны интерактивные игры.

----------


## pavluk

> Форумчане, срочно горю!!! Нужны интерактивные игры.


 Ирина, прежде, чем просить принеси  хоть какую-то пользу форуму, и глядишь народ повернется к тебе нужным местом. А то 6 сообщений и все с просьбами... Таких на форуме игнорируют!

----------


## оксяночка

Всем здравствуйте! Я новичок, но прочитав все страницы- решилась.На свадьбе брата в ковбойском стиле проводила такое: вызывала 4 участников. На пояс привязывала сшитые небольшие мешочки (вместо кабуры) , а в них укладывала банан(на всех пистолетов не хватало). На скорость надо вытащить, очистить и съесть банан. Проигравший с утешительным призом  выбывает.Следующей этап: в эти же мешочки положила очень маленькие конфеты. На время развернуть и съесть. Проигравшему- утешительный приз.И последнее: на дуть шар и проскакать на этом шаре как на коне до опред. места.Победитель исполнял танец для молодых. Все проходило под музыку. Если что то не так- прошу Вашего снисхождения, это мой первый клад на Форуме. Плисс!!!!

----------

ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК (18.03.2016), Маргарита Феоктистова (09.06.2020), Холява Лариса (07.12.2015)

----------


## Курица

> Всем здравствуйте!


*оксяночка*, и тебе-здравствовать!!! :Aga: 



> Я новичок


приглашаю тебя, новичок, во Флудористан- там познакомимся поближе-это здесь:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141097&page=12 
В этой темке можно писать обо всём, что тебя интересует! И не только о работе и заказах)))




> На свадьбе брата в ковбойском стиле проводила такое: вызывала 4 участников. На пояс привязывала сшитые небольшие мешочки (вместо кабуры)


оригинально!



> банан(на всех пистолетов не хватало). На скорость надо вытащить, очистить и съесть банан.





> очень маленькие конфеты. На время развернуть и съесть.





> надуть шар и проскакать на этом шаре как на коне до опред. места.


Всё это я очень живо представила-азартно, друг перед другом, парни выполняли твои задания,да?
Правда, 1-ое и 2-ое -несколько однотипны, да? :Blush2: 




> Победитель исполнял танец для молодых.


 :Grin:  бедный победитель))))НЕ ЕМУ-приз от молодых(к примеру-совместное с молодыми фото))) - а ещё одно задание)))) Но это- твой вариант конкурса, твоя задумка, и она имеет  право на существование!

Молодец, что написала и не испугалась!!!!!!!! :Tender: 



> это мой первый клад на Форуме.


нормальный вклад!!!
Ждём во Флудористане! :Aga:

----------


## Елена Ромашова

> Всем здравствуйте! Я новичок, но прочитав все страницы- решилась.На свадьбе брата в ковбойском стиле проводила такое: вызывала 4 участников. На пояс привязывала сшитые небольшие мешочки (вместо кабуры) , а в них укладывала банан(на всех пистолетов не хватало). На скорость надо вытащить, очистить и съесть банан. Проигравший с утешительным призом  выбывает.Следующей этап: в эти же мешочки положила очень маленькие конфеты. На время развернуть и съесть. Проигравшему- утешительный приз.И последнее: на дуть шар и проскакать на этом шаре как на коне до опред. места.Победитель исполнял танец для молодых. Все проходило под музыку. Если что то не так- прошу Вашего снисхождения, это мой первый клад на Форуме. Плисс!!!!


Ковбойский стиль - отлично. Вытаскивать из кобуры тоже. Но...я боюсь...проводить конкурсы, где что-то нужно на скорость съесть. Были преценденты, когда люди очень желая выиграть - подавились.

----------

Кубинская (23.11.2018)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> На свадьбе брата в ковбойском стиле проводила такое: вызывала 4 участников.


Присоединяюсь к девочкам.Для нас главное исключить все нежелательные случаи.Только не в моих правилах отвергать,не предлагая  :Meeting: 
Ковбойская тема,это хорошо. :Ok:  Первый этап отличный,только я бы заменила Банан на огромный чупа чупс(вытащить,распечатать и засунуть в рот)чтоб не подавились. Второй этап ...масло-маслянное,могу предложить кидать лассо на...бутылку или девушку :Derisive:  Третий этап супер! В качестве приза...качать победителя!А если поменять местами 2 и 3 этап ... то,победитель танцует с захомутаной дамой или получает поцелуй от неё.(смотря в какой компашке или каких они отношениях)



> то мой первый клад на Форуме.


Ты молодец! вместе получается всегда лучше. Беру на праздник :Aga:  Тем более шляпы есть,большие шары с "уздечкой то же" Лассо,сплету  из красивой цветной резинки.А чупа-чупс в "кобуре вааще не проблема .ёхо! :Yahoo:

----------

Елена Ромашова (10.12.2015)

----------


## климкин

Огромное спасибо всем. Курочка ты накудахтала мне удачу. Пока не умею кидать материал на форум. Да и в разделах путаюсь. Пройдет новогодний чес, разберусь получше. Наработок много (с озвучками нарезками) Хотелось бы отблагодарить форумчан. Пишите asklim2011@mail.ru  обязательно поделюсь. Всех с наступающим. Р.S. Обратил внимание,что многие послания на форуме начинаются со слов "Привет девченки"  А как же мы мальчишки?

----------

solovei58 (18.01.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Обратил внимание,что многие послания на форуме начинаются со слов "Привет девченки" А как же мы мальчишки?


привет,*климкин*, а ты точно-мальчишка? :Blush2:  :Taunt: 
Или уже парень? Или молодой человек?
Или-опытный??? Раз предлагаешь



> Наработок много (с озвучками нарезками) Хотелось бы отблагодарить форумчан.


Если у тебя нет времени залить на ОБЛАКО  Майла или на Яндекс -Диск, то действительно, чёс тебя совсем захватил в плен)))Это же-один клик))) Гораздо проще, чем сейчас все ломанутся писать тебе на почту)))
Как бы я опять тебе не  "накаркала"))) :Grin: , или "накудахтала", как ты пишешь :Grin: 



> Курочка ты накудахтала мне удачу.


так что-залей хоть одну "вкусняшку" на облако или диск -а ссылку-в пост вставь, нажми после этого на пробел, чтоб ссылка рабочей стала-подпиши, что там, и отправляй.
ЖДУ!
 :Meeting: сказавши-"А!", говори:"Б!" :Yes4:

----------

solovei58 (18.01.2016), ВВаля (11.12.2015)

----------


## Натали69

> Огромное спасибо всем. Курочка ты накудахтала мне удачу. Пока не умею кидать материал на форум. Да и в разделах путаюсь. Пройдет новогодний чес, разберусь получше. Наработок много (с озвучками нарезками) Хотелось бы отблагодарить форумчан. Пишите asklim2011@mail.ru  обязательно поделюсь. Всех с наступающим. Р.S. Обратил внимание,что многие послания на форуме начинаются со слов "Привет девченки"  А как же мы мальчишки?


Чес прошел,ждем обещянного  вкусненького...

----------


## Hohotunchik

Проводила аналогичный конкурс на юбилее в стиле 90-х, вопросы делал ближе к этой теме соответственно. вот, что у меня получилось:
1.  Кто в 90-е – сдавал макулатуру?
2. Кто скотчем склеивал пленку на кассетах?
3. Важный вопрос - кто боялся замочить манту?
4. Кого не пускали в школу без сменки?
5. Вы играли в сифу? 
6. У Вас в одежде присутствует черный цвет?
7. Вы любите мороженое?
8. У вас есть дети?
 9. кто всегда очень ждал медляков на школьных дискотеках?
10.Кто хоть раз прыгал в резиночки?
11.Кто собирал вкладыши?
12. У Вас сегодня день рождения?
13. У Вас на руке есть часы?
14.  Вы занимается спортом?
15. Вы  сегодня не пьете?
16. У Вас в ушах есть сережки?
17. Вы любите вкусно покушать?
18. Вы сидите на диете?
19. Вы обожаете свою работу?
20. Вы в этом году отдыхали за границей
21. Вы  боитесь свиного гриппа?
22. Вы сегодня в стрингах?
23. Вы обожаете сидеть за компом
24. Вы умеете вязать?
25. У вас есть права?
26. Вы хоть раз теряли свой паспорт?
27. Вы считаете, что красота спасет мир?
28. Вы умеете играть на нервах?
30. Вы знаете хоть один иностранный язык?
31. Вы смотрите Дом 2?
32. Вы сегодня красили губы?
33. Вы не против уже выпить за Мишу?
 Но, конкурс все таки для молодой подвижной компании

----------

TRENER (16.12.2017), Леди N (17.06.2016), Лорик (19.10.2016), наталья севрюкова (07.04.2016), Оксана я (18.03.2016)

----------


## Оксана я

Всем здравствуйте. Я новичок. Хочу внести свой вклад из моего небольшого опыта. Раньше очень любили проводить застольное развлечение "Предсказание на вечер" (Н-р, Сегодня самый весёлый будет...(имя гостя). А я провожу "Музыкальный прогноз на вечер" Продумала предсказания и подобрала к ним музыкальные нарезки. (Н-р, Сегодня мы собрались за праздничным столом у ... (имя именинника), чтобы отметить...(Муз нарезка "Твой день рожденья") Первым именинника поздравил (ит) ...(имя поздравляющего) муз нарезка "Поздравляю", ну и в таком духе, как говориться дальше больше.

----------

angel18 (23.05.2016)

----------


## NATASHKA ROMASHKA

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ! Я ДЕЛАЮ ТАКОЙ КОНКУРС: БЕРУ ПИВО В СТЕКЛЯННЫХ БУТЫЛКАХ С ИНТЕРЕСНЫМ НАЗВАНИЕМ ( КОТОРОЕ МОЖНО ИЗОБРАЗИТЬ) НАПРИМЕР БЕЛЫЙ МЕДВЕДЬ, СИБИРСКАЯ КОРОНА И.Т.Д У КОГО КАКОЕ БЫВАЕТ, НА ЛЮБУЮ ФАНТАЗИЮ. И УЧАСТНИКИ ДОЛЖНЫ ИЗОБРАЗИТЬ ( В ОСНОВНОМ УЧАСТНИКАМИ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ МУЖЧИНЫ). ЕСЛИ ГОСТИ ОТГАДАЛИ, ТО УЧАСТНИКУ КОНКУРСА ДАННОЕ ПИВО В ПОДАРОК. МУЖЧИНАМ ОЧЕНЬ НРАВИТЬСЯ.  ПРОХОДИТ ВСЕГДА НА УРА.

----------

angel18 (23.05.2016), mar-shall (19.11.2016), наталья севрюкова (07.04.2016), Оксана Радуга (20.06.2016), Пахомова Наталья (09.12.2016), Танюха Ник. (28.02.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (06.04.2016)

----------


## NATASHKA ROMASHKA

ой! ой! ой! Извините данный конкурс нужно в другую тему ( только увидела). Поэтому исправляюсь и описываю еще один замечательный конкурс.

----------


## NATASHKA ROMASHKA

Переодеваю гостей в матрешек, кавказцев, маленьких лебедей, зайцев, восточных красавиц ( на свое усмотрение, какие костюмы под рукой и сколько гостей).Также использую различные способы переодеть гостей, ведь есть которые сами с удовольствием одеваются, а есть нет. поэтому либо через записочки, либо кладу в мешок костюмы и под музыку кому какой костюм выпадет ( много разных вариантов). Получилось команда зайцев, матрешек, лебедей, кавказцев, восточных красавиц.Готовлю листочки с надписями
1..... Обязуемся в честь  праздника исполнить ... танец живота!!!!
2. Обязуемся в честь  праздника исполнить .....танец горцев
3 Обязуемся в честь праздника исполнить ....танец зайцев.. 
4. Обязуемся в честь праздника исполнить ....танец матрешек
5. Обязуемся в честь праздника исполнить ....танец лебедей. 
Листочки заранее сгибаем и оставляем край, объясняю, что необходимо добежать до листочка и расписаться в нем, кто быстрее. И вот они все стараются кто быстрее. Когда все расписались я говорю- А теперь посмотрим, под чем вы поставили  свою роспись. Команды готовятся к исполнению заданий, например зайцы исполняют танец живота, матрешки танец зайцев, кавказцы танец маленьких лебедей и.т.д. Этот конкурс всегда вызывает бурю восторга, смеха и положительных эмоций.

----------

angel18 (23.05.2016), www наталья (19.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (06.06.2016), Ольга Фаустова (19.09.2018)

----------


## Ольгаптаха

[QUOTE=иринкин;4407479]


> Всем привет!Какие вы молодцы много интересных конкурсов .Я то-же хочу выставить несколько конкурсов.Может это уже старое ,но проходит на ура и на форуме я не видела,чтобы кто-то выставил.
> 
> 
>                        БАНАНЫ
> 
> УЧСТВУЮТ ТРИ ПАРЫ.ДЕВУШКИ САДЯТСЯ НА СТУЛЬЯ И ВСТАВЛЯЮТ БАНАН МЕЖДУ КОЛЕН ,А ЮНОШИ НА СЧЕТ ТРИ ДОЛЖНЫ ОТКРЫТЬ БАНАН БЕЗ РУК И СЪЕСТЬ ЕГО ,КТО БЫСТРЕЕ СЪЕСТ ТА ПАРА ПОБЕДИЛА.
> ПРИНЦЕСА НА ГОРОШИНЕ.
> 
> УЧАСТВУЮТ ВСЕ ЖЕНЩИНЫ НА ВЕЧЕРИНКЕ .ВЫХОДЯТ СО СТУЛЬЯМИ И СТАНОВЯТСЯ ПЕРЕД НИМИ Я КЛАДУ ЧУПА-ЧУПСЫ НА СТУЛЬЯ ПО КОМАНДЕ ОНИ САДЯТСЯ И ОПРЕДЕЛЯЮТ НА ,ЧТО СЕЛИ И СКОЛЬКО ШТУК.ПОБЕЖДАЮТ ТЕ ДАМЫ КОТОРЫЕ ПРАВИЛЬНО ОТВЕТИЛИ НА ЧЕМ СИДЯТ И СКОЛЬКО ШТУК.
> ...


Можно переделать  на "Курицу на яйцах")

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (17.06.2016)

----------


## j-u-r-i

Опробовал конкурс-застолку, идею которого взял на этом форуме. Спасибо автору!
Для себя назвал его "Отгугленные песни". Это когда берётся куплет или припев в песни, в Гугл-переводчике переводится на английский, а затем, полученный вариант снова на русский. 
Прошел нормально. Какие-то песни отгадали сразу, какие-то оказались "не по зубам". Выставляю свои заготовки, может кому пригодятся.
Тема была "Песни о любви"

Ой, калина в цвету, в поле у ручья.
Человек молодой, я влюбился.
Человек влюбился, на свою беду.
Я не могу открыть, я не нахожу слов.

_Ой цветет калина, в поле у ручья.
Парня молодого, полюбила я.
Парня полюбила, на свою беду.
Не могу открыться, слов я не найду._

«Ой, цветет калина»  :Smile3: 

Если вы смотрели внимательно,
И улыбка мелькнула на мгновение,
Но в глазах вашего льда и холода,
И Вам не нужно.

_Если б пристальней ты взглянула,
И улыбка на миг мелькнула,
Но в глазах твоих лёд и стужа,
И тебе я совсем не нужен._

Антонов «Нет тебя прекрасней»  :Smile3: 

Поднимите глаза ваши на Рождество небо
Сделать все, что вы мечтаете,
В жизни вам я так счастлива, что он не был.
Для вас в одиночку, потому что вы их любите,
Эти белые цветы.

_Подними глаза в рождественское небо,
Загадай все то, о чем мечтаешь ты,
В жизни до тебя я так счастлив не был.
Для тебя одной, их так любишь ты,
Эти белые цветы._

Серов «Я люблю тебя до слез»  :Smile3: 

Крест ты моя Я твой палец ноги
Ты мой я твой кролик удава
Ты собираешься бежать и я вокруг
Воруете и я буду сидеть
Мёд

_Крестик ты мой я твой нолик
Ты мой удав я твой кролик
Ты побежишь а я рядом
Ты украдешь а я сяду
Зайка моя_

Киркоров «Зайка моя»  :Smile3: 

Сердце очень жаль, что это случилось.
Приводы отпадают косяк кранов.
Четыре ветра печали, горя отдать.
Не вернуться снова этим летом к нам

_Сердцу очень жаль, что случилось так.
Гонит осень в даль журавлей косяк.
Четырем ветрам грусть-печаль раздам.
Hе вернется вновь это лето к нам_

Синяя птица «Там где клен шумит»  :Smile3: 

И я люблю женщин, я буду собирать их вместе,
Вдоль линии прибоя позади них забрали.

_А я девушек люблю, я их вместе соберу,
Вдоль по линии прибоя за собою уведу._

Газманов «А я девушек люблю»  :Smile3: 

Песня взял гитару, я
Жаль, что вы не можете услышать это, потому что в нем,
Грусть связаны, я назвал вас
Самый нежный и красивый, ой, и это правда!

_Песню подобрал на гитаре я,
Жаль, что ты ее не слышишь, потому что в ней,
Грусти не тая, я тебя назвал
Самой нежной и красивой, о, и это правда!_

Ободзинский «Восточная песня»  :Smile3: 

Давайте пить любить,
Как сияют глаза прямо сейчас,
Давайте выпьем, чтобы проиграть,
Нога дрожит кристалл слеза.

_Выпьем за любовь, 
Как блестят сейчас твои глаза, 
Выпьем за любовь, 
Пусть дрожит хрустальная слеза._

Николаев «Выпьем за любовь»  :Smile3: 

... далее, тост за любовь!

----------

boba (10.10.2017), figaristka (03.03.2017), Kiska2009 (04.03.2017), ladyirizka (03.11.2016), olya.pan (02.11.2016), TRENER (16.12.2017), TSI (08.12.2016), Наталия Торопова (03.09.2018), никанора (19.09.2016), о-ля-ля (18.09.2016), Ольга Фаустова (19.09.2018), Ольгия (18.09.2016), Пахомова Наталья (09.12.2016), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017), Славина (18.09.2016), ТамараКоряковцева (20.09.2016), Танюха Ник. (28.02.2017)

----------


## Славина

> Крест ты моя Я твой палец ноги
> Ты мой я твой кролик удава
> Ты собираешься бежать и я вокруг
> Воруете и я буду сидеть
> Мёд


 :Taunt:  Спасибо! Улыбнулась сильно я! возьму на заметку!  :Ok:   :Grin:

----------


## Аллник

Здравствуйте!
Может,конечно,предложу вариант чего-то похожего,что было на форуме.Тогда извините.
Конкурс на самого обаятельного мужчину.Вызываю двух претендентов из тех,кто ОЧЕНЬ хочет и рвётся "в бой" .Они должны собрать паровозик из гостей.Но в паровозик становятся только по приглашению.Мужчине нужно пожать руку,женщину приобнять.(Целовашки не люблю.)Когда всё объяснила,-"ВДРУГ ВСПОМИНАЮ",что я не совсем правильно объявила конкурс.А правильно звучит так-конкурс на самого обаятельного ГАВАЙСКОГО мужчину.Надеваем на них гавайскую атрибутику и вперёд под Арам-зам -зам или Чунга -чанга и тд.Когда всех гостей ,кого могли,разобрали -продолжаем танцевать паровозиком(известные движения).Немножко хаоса,потом прошу выстроить свои паровозики в две линии.Поворачиваю друг к другу.Пересчёт.Победители.Обнимашки двух команд.
Использую ,когда надо взбодрить и объединить гостей.

----------

Варшава (31.10.2016), ЕленаV (16.11.2018), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), Оксана я (27.02.2017)

----------


## ЕленаV

> Присоединяюсь к девочкам.Для нас главное исключить все нежелательные случаи.Только не в моих правилах отвергать,не предлагая 
> Ковбойская тема,это хорошо.


После скачек на лошадках, я выдаю "ковбоям" по колоде карт, прошу снять шляпы, отойти от них на 3 шага назад и предлагаю посоревноваться в забрасывании карт в шляпы. Проходит хорошо.

----------

Crystal (31.10.2016), Istan (16.11.2016), Yalo (10.12.2016), Наталья Алекса (13.03.2019), Танюха Ник. (28.02.2017)

----------


## Елена Бекиш

> Музыкальный конкурс "Женщина инструмент"
> Вызываем пары м-ж. Первая женщина Гармонь, вторая Арфа, третья Бас-гитара, четвертая Балалайка. Мужчины соответственно у нас музыканты. Сначала по очереди каждый музыкант со своим инструментом выступает под музыкальное сопровождение. Можно с помощью аплодисментов выбрать самого талантливого. И в завершении звучит оркестр.


Видела такой конкурс на выпускном своей дочери. Ищу нарезки для этого конкурса на каждый инструмент, и особенно трудно оказалось найти нарезки звуков того, как настраивают каждый инструмент. Хорошо бы ещё найти песни про каждый инструмент, чтобы в песенке упоминался он. Например, "Одинокая гармонь". Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть они?

----------


## Елена 056

Здравствуйте, меня всегда выручает конкурс "Лучший танцор". Небольшой шарик привязанный на резинку для денег участники одевают на ногу (щиколотку) с внешней стороны ноги. Во время танца чужой шарик необходимо раздавить, а свой сохранить. И так до победителя.  Всегда проходит весело.

----------

ksenya_vasilkovskaya_ (24.07.2020)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

> За столом провожу такую выручалку. 
> "Угадай мелодию" со свистками.
> Под музыку гости передают коробочку (мешочек) со свистками. Музыка останавливается, гость, у которого в руках коробка, достает 1 свисток. После выдаю ему листочек с названием популярной песни о любви. Задача гостя - насвистеть мелодию. Если молодожены угадали песню, то гостю вручается небольшой приз и свисток. Если не угадали, только свисток. В финале конкурса прошу гостей, которые принимали участие в конкурсе, внести свой вклад в копилку молодых т.к. все знают примету: "не свисти - денег не будет"


Спасибо за игру, очень интересно, возьму себе на заметку!

----------

Elenochka G. (13.11.2018), Shusteer (30.03.2019), Vredinka (28.02.2017), Zhenya198406 (16.10.2017), Алешина Елена (03.03.2017), Пахомова Наталья (06.04.2019), цветик - семицветик (19.12.2016)

----------


## *IRISKA*

Люблю проводить всевозможные фанты с гостями. Где-то на форуме видела подобное, навеяло, что-то переделала. Не судите строго
Звёздные фанты.
Я хочу сейчас с Брет Питом
Выйти в центр зала
Станцевать для вас для всех
Страстную ламбаду.

Белая грива, красивый Тарзан
С ним я вам жару конечно задам
Возьмём мы шест и в центре зала
Станцуем вместе на сто баллов.

Я с Кабзоном покажусь
С ним я в вальсе закружусь

Коля Басков, Николай
Ты с другими не гуляй
Иди ком мне, с тобою вместе
Затянем дружненько мы песню. (фонограмма Николай…)

Брюс Уилис, орешек мой крепкий
Глазками ты стреляешь метко.
Ты ко мне скорей иди 
И на танго пригласи.

Горячий парень Гриша Лепс
С тобой не будем есть мы кекс
Со мною рядышком ты встанешь
И Лезгинку мне подаришь.

Тимати – он рэпер главный
И сегодня он чуть пьяный
На танцпол добавим страсти
Устроим мы ночное пати. (Лада Седан)




Олег Газманов атаман
Простой и озорной пацан 
Оседлаем мы  коня
И проскачем туда-сюда. (Есаул)

Стас Михайлов мой секс символ
Имеет он мужскую силу
Мечтаю я с тобой сейчас
Выпить и пуститься в пляс. (плясовая)

Максим Галкин просто душка
Ты бросай свою старушку
Нас порадуй от души
Со мной цыганочку спляши.

Валера Леонтьев мой идеал
Своими штанишками душу порвал
Не будем танцевать мы современно
А изобразим с тобой аборигенов.  (африканская музыка).

----------

AntonAsa (23.12.2018), Crystal (17.03.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (09.10.2019), olya.pan (18.03.2017), Pro.prazdnik (04.03.2017), su=vn (04.08.2019), TRENER (16.12.2017), ZAVCLUB (09.01.2020), ЛюдмилаТолина (10.04.2017), наталья севрюкова (10.01.2019), Рина-Екатерина (24.04.2017)

----------


## goga13

> Давайте пить любить,
> Как сияют глаза прямо сейчас,
> Давайте выпьем, чтобы проиграть,
> Нога дрожит кристалл слеза.
> 
> _Выпьем за любовь, 
> Как блестят сейчас твои глаза, 
> Выпьем за любовь, 
> Пусть дрожит хрустальная слеза._
> ...


Отлично, в коллекцию. Любим песенные конкурсы для не большой компании
Нравится такой (брал здесь на форуме). Слова в песне заменяются антонимами и нужно угадать песню.
"Я в весеннем лесу пил берёзовый сок" получится "Он на осеннем поле ел осиновую кору"
Как то так.

----------


## Любовь В.

> А еще я делала конкурс Дим Биланов. 
> Выбирала 5 мужчин. Выдавала каждому белую майку и кепку. 
> Вспоминали 2 главных движения Димы - это прыжок, и ноги наширине плеч с рукой уна сердце.
> Потом под песню "Невозможное - возможно" парни изображали Диму Билана, а зрители по аплодисментам выбирали лучшего.
> 
> Конкурс проходит на ура. Причем все мужики в один голос кричат, что ненавидят Диму Билана, но в конкурсе - это надо видеть, как они изголяются. Причем некоторые недовольны, что они не заработали первое место, приходилось проводить дополнительное соревнование...


А мне очень нравится такая выручалка, то же по теме певцы - группа "Руки вверх" тоже очень зажигательно проходит.

----------

Irisska (12.07.2019), Валиулина Ирина (10.01.2020)

----------


## Марья2509

Добрый день! У меня на крайних банкетах хорошо "заходила" игра про ковбоев. Не знаю-писали здесь про нее или нет. Нашла на Ютюбе, кто автор не знаю :Smile3: 
Суть в том, что вызываешь 4 мужчины,ставишь в круг, надеваешь им ковбойские шляпы. И на счет 1-2-3-4 они должны выполнять определенные действия. Например, 1 - надеть шляпу себе на голову, 2 - забрать шляпу у соседа справа и надеть ее себе на голову, 3 - шляпа вверх и ковбойский "Эй", 4 - движение Майкла Джексона (шляпа на причинное место и крик "Оу"). Игра на выбывание. Номера в произвольном порядке озвучиваем. Смех обеспечен. Прям на "УРА" заходит :Ok: 

Только вот что интересно - всегда проводила у мужчин, они путаются. А вот в крайний раз мужчин было мало, ковбои были девушки - все серьезно, сосредоточенно, никто не сбивается :No2: Но все равно смешно! 
Особенно, когда я говорю - пять- мужчины кто-что исполняет, а женщины говорят-"В смысле? Не было такого!"

Поэтому сделала вывод-лучше проводить с мужчинами! :Grin:

----------

Natir (10.01.2020), Валиулина Ирина (10.01.2020)

----------

